# The Official JRPG Thread (aka Japanese Role Playing Games)



## Mad Lust Envy

In order to keep this section from being spammed with a thread for every JRPG video game (yes, redundant) in existence, I'm attempting to make this thread for the purposes of speaking about them in general.

JRPG = Japanese Role Playing Game

For example: Final Fantasy, Pokemon, Advanced Wars, Legend of Zelda, Fire Emblem, Disgaea, etc.

From non-popular or niche titles that not many people would discuss, or just random games in general. For example, I'd like to discuss Breath of Fire, a series long dead, but still well known to JRPG fans in the time of its prime. There is no reason to make a thread about it, as its not exactly a Final Fantasy or Kingdom Hearts, etc. That, and its been long dead.

These are examples of games that are NOT JRPGs: Mass Effect, Skyrim, Oblivion, World of Warcraft, so no discussion on these here.









Let the discussion begin!





What are your fave JRPGS, guys?

My absolute faves that I can remember are:

Suikoden II (though Suikoden in general is my second fave series)
Final Fantasy VII (Final Fantasy in general needs its own thread later)
Chrono Trigger
Super Mario RPG: Legend Of The Seven Stars
Star Ocean
Tales Of (Namco JRPG series)
Xenogears
Valkyrie Profile series
Breath of Fire (I didn't get to play Dragon Quarter)
Front Mission
Fire Emblem

I forget some.


----------



## maverickronin

Star Ocean 2 sure brings back memories...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Me too. Its the best Star Ocean. The game really helped me to fall in love with action JRPGs, and was a gateway into my Tales Of fandom. Star Ocean/Tales are distant relatives (a lot of the same people worked on both series at some point).

My killer team in SO2:

Claude
Dias
Ashton/Chisato
Rena

That team would just eat anything alive. Chisato had two arts that just destroyed everything by sheer number of hits. 

My secondary team (for non Rena story playthroughs)

Opera
Precis
Welch/Ernest
Rena

Noel... that guy was NEVER used. I tinkered with Leon and Celine for a bit, but the only Mage worth using was Rena for healing.


----------



## nycdoi

trails of sky series, couldn't find another story nearly as good as those.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Me too. Its the best Star Ocean.


 
   
  Did you ever do a 4 fighter team?
   
  Claude, Ashton, Opera, and Bowman or Chisato makes an interesting team.  Its a shame you can't work Diaz in there though.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

As JRPG fans, I implore all of you that owns a PS3 to please buy Tales of Graces F. It comes out in a few days in the West, and we really need to support the series, so Namco Bandai doesn't neglect us anymore. 

I'm so excited, I may halt my Mass Effect 3 gaming just to play this game completely first.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Wow, how could I forget Bowman? Of course I used him too, whenever I didn't have Precis (for obvious reasons). My last PSP version run was:

Opera
Bowman
Welch
Ernest

As my main group, using the others to keep them leveled, but not really using them.

Lol, the ending had Bowman and Opera together, DOH. I was trying for a Opera/Ernest ending. Hahaha. The canon couples ended up NOT together. XD


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Welch


 
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Welch


 

What did they do with those remakes...  I just had to look that up and make sure I hadn't lost my mind.
   
  I've got the original Playstation version around here somewhere.  Hell, that game is why I bought a Playstation in the first place.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Both the PSP Remakes (well, the first one is a true remake, the 2nd just has some tweaks) had Welch as an extra character.

She's pretty mediocre in battle, but trust me when I tell you, she is the funniest character Enix has ever created. Her private actions alonemake it worthwhile playing both games on the PSP.

One thing I miss about the original SO2 is the cheesy voices. The PSP remake re-did the voices, and some aren't as unintentionally hilarious as they used to be. Noel was so soulless in the original. Now he actually sounds real, lol.

Did you like SO4? One of the best current gen JRPGs, easily. I don't understand why people had issues with it. That game is classic. Other than Sarah and Lymle's voices, the game was stellar. Had to re buy it for the PS3, since it has the Japanese voice option. Lymle sounds much better, but Sarah is... still, ugh.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Did you like SO4? One of the best current gen JRPGs, easily. I don't understand why people had issues with it. That game is classic. Other than Sarah and Lymle's voices, the game was stellar. Had to re buy it for the PS3, since it has the Japanese voice option. Lymle sounds much better, but Sarah is... still, ugh.


 

 Never played it.  I don't even own any current gen consoles.  I haven't played any games in long time actually.  I keep wanting to get back in but I never seem to for some reason.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Ah, its understandable. I have so many JRPGs I wanna play, replay, but life just doesn't give me enough time to do everything I want. I work 6 days a week, and when I come home, I'm usually catching up on TV/anime/movies, that I can't focus on games like I used to. That and I'm getting old, lol. Almost 30, NOOOOOOO. Hell when I have girlfriends, it eats away at my free time too. I'm sort of glad I'm single atm, because it let's me catch up on other things. I'm one of those geeks that doesn't really look like one? Lol. I'm a proud geek though, so whatevs.


----------



## Kirosia

SO4 has probably my favorite combat of the current JRPGs, but it's utterly horrid in almost all other aspects. Annoying stereotype anime characters, overly long dungeons, forgettable plot. Tales of Vesperia does everything better except combat, which lacks the control of S04. Having played Abyss, I just couldn't deal with it anymore, and never made it out of the forest.
   
  I started Lost Odyssey, pretty good if you're into the old-school turn-based combat. The short story-like "memories" are well-written, though often lengthy. I'm only a few hours in, still waiting for the game to pick up in pace.
   
  Only JRPG series I truly care for now is Persona. The games aren't perfect, story pacing was problematic in Persona 3 and I was never a fan of randomly-generated dungeons, but the atmosphere and characters are just wonderful.


----------



## NamelessPFG

I don't really consider Zelda a JRPG series, more like an "action-adventure" genre. I suppose that's because of the lack of more obvious RPG mechanics like XP/levels/stats. Also, general gameplay/combat, but I can't say that counts either because there's plenty of JRPGs with non-"DVD menu" combat (like the entire Tales series and Star Ocean from The Second Story onward).
   
  Anyway, it's about time I started making use of the Wii's backwards compatibility. Which should I start going through first: Tales of Symphonia, or Skies of Arcadia: Legends?


----------



## Ricanlegend

Hey envy  have you ever played lost odyssey ? It has an amazing story and theres a part which had crying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 first and only game that done that to me


----------



## blackcoffeex1

I'm quite fond of the Kingdom Hearts series (I, CoM, II, BBS) and Final Fantasy VII and X. However I never finished the latter two. I always end up getting stuck underleveled somewhere, or missing an item somewhere and end up starting over to a new file. I will be very happy when the next console Kingdom Hearts game comes out. I'm getting tired of all of the side games, though 3D might be worthwhile when it comes out.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Vesperia is my fave current gen RPG, not even a competition.

I enjoyed Lost Oddyssey a lot. The thousand dream stories were amazing, and I don't even really like to read. That's how good they were. I was kind of disappointed by the lack of flashiness in the combat. I expected a lot more after the amazing beginning with the sporadic combat. Same can be said about FFXIII-2 which was awesome when you were on Odin fighting Chaos Bahamut with Lightning. Nothing was as cool. They gave us the best parts of the game at the very beginning, which was a mistake, because nothing else compared.

I want to play Symphonia, badly. Back when I tried it, I didn't care for the SD-looking characters, but I've come to appreciate Tales a lot more than before.

My friend still owns it, I think, but I don't have a Nintendo console.

I own Tales of the Abyss on the PS2. Considering I played Vesperia before Abyss, it was a step backwards, so I didn't fully appreciate it. I did get far, but didn't finish. I started playing something else, and couldn't get back into it after that.

As for SO4 and its cliches, I don't mind them one bit. I'm a huge anime fan, so I'm used to such things. It does play out like one big anime. And I LOVE long dungeons. Makes me feel like they ARE dungeons. Something Square-Enix needs more of. Their recent games don't have dungeons. More like a few rooms with monsters. SO4 had a large sense of scale. The worlds felt huge, which I appreciated. It felt epic to me.

SO4 is one of my fave games of all time. And deargod, Welch should've been playable. She was hilarious. But that game was:

Reimi early on
Meracle/Arumat in the end game

That = kill all, lol.


----------



## graphidz

subscribed!
   
  my fav are FFX,especially for their killer soundtrack.like an orchestra.even bought the soundtrack.and also,with the news of a remake just makes me so hyped up!
   
  btw,nobody mentioned persona?that game was cool to with catchy sundtracks


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Couldn't get into any persona. The game's combat systems aren't flashy enough for me either.

I owned Shin Megami Tensei: Digital Devil Saga 1 and 2, as well as that one monster catching game that had Dante from Devil May Cry as a cameo (its Lucifer's Bell in Japan, I think).

I like the settings in those games, not so much anything else. Those games focus too much on buffs, debuffs, and status effects. I tend to plow through my rpgs with brute force. I have a preference, agile physical attackers over slow brutes, mages, or status inflicting characters.


----------



## graphidz

with brute force?
   
  *ahem*ff13*ahem*
   
  haha.i hear you.but imo,i don't think need much buff/debuff actually.i think i probably only used atttack+magic.rarely used buff/debuff in persona.
   
   
  however,final fantasy,now THAT needs to use some strategy,thus the need for buff/debuff.cause i think only in final fantasy have monsters/bosses with millions of HP


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

What Final Fantasy? Almost all of them can be won by sheer force. Only certain bosses and monsters need strategy.

And yes, FFXIII and III-2 can be won out by sheer force assuming you spent time leveling. I was trying to catch a Behemoth for so long in XIII-2, by the time I got one, I was ridiculously over leveled. Talking about having end game stats about 30% of the way into the game. The Behemoth gives too many CP, and just killing it a lot of times while trying to catch it will practically ruin the difficulty of the game. It did to me. I got Lightning, Amodar, and Omega very early because of it.


----------



## graphidz

talk about dlc huh?no money to buy any dlc yet,so gonna have to wait.
   
  game stat at 30% into the game???talk about hardcore!imo,ff13-2 was more of a button masher when your too high leveled.i even SLEPT because it was just too easy.although,haven't finished the game.wanna kill raspatil but because it have 3.7m of HP,it needs strategy and can't be won by sheer force only.well,gonna resume until end game sometime soon


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Is Raspatil the one flying C'ieth in the Archlyte Steppe? That thing... OMG, he's tougher than the last boss. He puts up a shield every fewminutes that heals him as well. Took forever, and everything happens so fast, you have to switch Paradigms like every few seconds just to come out barely ahead of his healing.

I did everything in that game except unlock the the 3rd setting of Vanille and Fang's hometown. In order to do it, I have to win a crystal from Serendipity, and I'm so tired of Chocobo Racing + slots. Its so rigged. I also didn't bother buying the Sazh DLC. I couldn't care less for more gambling. I'll watch the cutscenes on Youtube or something...


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I want to play Symphonia, badly. Back when I tried it, I didn't care for the SD-looking characters, but I've come to appreciate Tales a lot more than before.
> My friend still owns it, I think, but I don't have a Nintendo console.


 

 There was a PS2 version...only in Japan, though.
   
  At the very least, you can check out pawn shops, craigslist, and other such places for the older Wii models with GCN backwards compatibility on the cheap. I've seen them for as low as $75 before. It might cost a bit more for a GCN gamepad, memory card, and component cables (at least Wii component cables are MUCH easier to find than GCN ones), but it might be worth it to you for the GCN backlog, along with Xenoblade and The Last Story.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I owned a Wii, there was like NO games I cared to play on it. The few I do, well, I'd rather borrow a Wii or something befre going to those lengths. I'm not a fan of motion controls or anything of the sort either.


----------



## graphidz

no,raspatil is the c'ieth at the beach of oerba 400af.if you have played that far,you probably fought it.if you have searched for it though.if i remember correctly,fighting raspatil will give you 50k of cp BASIC.hmm...i'm not like you,i haven't progress that far.but i know what you are talking about though.have to read a guide on gamefaqs to like complete the game
   
  i didn't bother about the wii since most of wii games are only exclusives to wii only which kinda sux...eventhough the ps3 have the move system,but still ain't gonna release for the ps3...and having to buy a new console just to play the wii games are so not gonna happen


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That may be the one I didn't fight.. One of the Oerbas was unlocked (need the last crystal from gambling in Serendipity, which I gave up on). The only location I didn't unlock was Oerba with the Beach area accessible, so I guess its the only boss I haven't faced, though it is optional, and I'd probably destroy him now. Even Long Gui was a cakewalk. Seriously, maxed out the Crystarium so early. 

I honestly felt like starting over. I messed up the game with needless Behemoth slaying. Funny, as I didn't even use Behemoth once I saw I was strongenough to beat Lightning and Amodar. They are a pain at first.


----------



## graphidz

i feel you bro...the next instalment should include a new game+ that we all have been missing.either that or we will have to wait a load of expansions


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I owned a Wii, there was like NO games I cared to play on it. The few I do, well, I'd rather borrow a Wii or something befre going to those lengths. I'm not a fan of motion controls or anything of the sort either.


 

 Fair enough. You probably have neighbors that own one for all I know.
   
  As for motion controls, it depends on how they're implemented. The IR pointer is the greatest thing to ever happen to console FPSs, nearing the accuracy of a computer mouse while feeling much more immersive, but the Wii itself is rather underpowered for that genre, to say nothing of the lack of mods and dedicated servers and whatnot that the PC usually gets.
   
  The accelerometer, on the other hand...I believe that's where most of the "waggle" complaints stem from. While I had no problems with swinging the Wiimote or Nunchuk to attack in Zelda: Twilight Princess, normal attacks in the Wii port of Okami were so unreliable compared to the PS2 original that I had to resort to Power Slash-whoring.
   
  As for MotionPlus, that's something the Wiimote should have had from the very beginning. I don't know how well it'll work just yet, but I sure hope it delivers, because the swordplay in Zelda: Skyward Sword has me hyped! (It reminds me a lot of this old PC game called Die By The Sword, except they never really made the direction of your swings matter as much. By contrast, Skyward Sword does require directional swings to kill certain enemies, like having to cut all three heads off with a single swing or slice along a mouth opening.)
   
  Actually, come to think of it, that's why I'm a bit more preferential to Nintendo as far as consoles and handhelds go, in spite of some baffling decisions (*cough*online infrastructure*cough*). They tend to think about how games are played and change that up to deliver something I can't just get on my PC because nobody's willing to support an input method other than KB+M or gamepad (usually just the X360 one these days).
   
  ...Back on topic. I should probably look up whether or not Xenoblade and The Last Story even use motion controls at all. It's certainly not required for Wii games in general, but not using them does kind of defeat the purpose.


----------



## Kirosia

I'd be wary of Skyward Sword. The combat controls fine for the most part, although there are still some niggles (enemies mirror your remote movements for blocking purposes, and counter swings in certain directions are nigh impossible to get right 100% of the time). Also the game is a step back in content. There's only one town, and traveling between it and the rest of the world requires flying to and fro.... which gets stale after about the second time. And there's a lot of repetition, fetch questing, gimmicky items, etc. Not terrible if you loved the previous games, but not as enjoyable either. Do like the vibrant color and ability to dash though.


----------



## Zombie_X

I don't know if it matters, but the first Parasite Eve was the only RPG I liked, mostly due to the horror content within. I can't get into Final Fantasy and the only ones I ever played was FF77 and FF10. I like 10 a bit and FF7 was ok, a tad overrated for what it is.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Overrated? Take that back. I keel u! 

I love Parasite Eve (the first one)

The 2nd was an RE clone, (not an RE fan)

I tried PE: 3rd Birthday but it further changed how PE plays,and shooters on the PSP were fail because of the lack of analog. I may try it on the Vita if it works right.


----------



## Zombie_X

Well I won't take back what I said !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I like the first PE quite a lot but don't like the game play as much. I thought the second one was a lot like RE, which I love, so I liked it more.
   
  The 3rd Birthday play better on the Vita as you can assign the face buttons to the second analog stick. I like that feature a lot, but the gameplay is a killer for me. I don't like the gameplay one bit! It feels wonky to me and the story is messed up. No more Neo Mitochondrian creatures, some weird tentacle monsters... wait is this hentai? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I like the Vita a lot and I recently got Silent Hill Origins for it. I love how you can assign the face buttons to the second joystick, it makes swapping weapons easier.
   
   
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Overrated? Take that back. I keel u!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Does mapping the face buttons to the analogs work well? I figured it wouldnt translate all too well for shooters, since we're used to more price aiming than just 8 directions mapped to analogs which have a 360 degree directionality.

I guess you just aren't made for standard JRPGs, though PE was more of a hybrid, and the latter two aren't RPGs whatsoever.

edit:

Tales of Graces F tomorrow! I'm so excited... I dunno how I'm gonna deal with either NOT touching the game until I finish my first run of Mass Effect 3, or just outright ditching Mass Effect 3 for now and starting Tales! AGH! Decisions, decisions. One thing, I absolutely can't focus on two story oriented games. It's impossible for me, so I have to play one and not the other.


----------



## NamelessPFG

The only way I can see it working out well for most people is if the Vita lets you map the _left_ analog to the face buttons and the _right_ analog to the PSP's sole analog nub. Thankfully, some PSP games are smart enough to allow a sort of southpaw control scheme to provide proper analog aiming at the cost of pure digital movement.
   
  Even then, having only one wasn't the PSP's only problem with analog control...the nub wasn't exactly the most reliable over time (didn't help that Sony didn't bother to use a secure connection to the motherboard until the PSP-3000), the placement was poor, and it just never felt all that great to move.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I hated the stupid nub on the PSP. Thankfully, most games only needed it for simple movements. A right 'nub' would have been probably just as bad as no analogs at all. Scratch that, a nub is better than nothing. All those PSP shooters that could have been decent... sadly, not so without anything to properly aim with.


----------



## graphidz

imo,the psp analog was ok.use it while playing monster hunter and peace walker was nice.the only gripe is it's too slippery.wish it was rubberised like the dualshock 3 analogs


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I popped in tales of Graces F just to get to the first save point and see a little of the battle systems and just the game in general. I can't stop smiling. It's just such a breath of fresh air, to be able to play something so nostalgic. It's a cliche JRPG, and I absolutely ADORE it. I can play these types of games forever. Not enough of them in the world.

Sadly, I don't even think the game uses Dolby, let alone surround sound... it's not marked anywhere... so headphone gaming won't do much for it. 

I haven't tested that yet, but we'll see. Tales of vesperia didn't have much in the way of surround sound cues, so I guess I should've expected it. At least I can enjoy it without headphones.


----------



## NamelessPFG

A modern PS3 game with no Dolby Digital support? That's rather odd. Did they opt for DTS instead?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It's not advertised.  It probably has surround, but maybe some basic form of it. Linear PCM?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Anyone else want a VP:3?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Oh dear god, yes. Valkyrie Profile: Hrist.

Though after Silmeria, I dunno how they'd go about doing that, unless it was a prequel. As much as I love Silmeria, it kinda went a bit ridiculous in the end. 

Seeing as the world is in love with anti-heroes, a VP game focused on Hrist would be perfect right now.


----------



## Kirosia

Never finished any VP. The second was fun at first, but story slogged, and combat eventually became annoying. VP1 required you to play the game a certain way in order to progress to the true finale, and I despise that.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

While the 'true' ending checklist is incredibly strict (I seriously doubt anyone did it without outside help), the game did sooo many things right. I'm seriously surprised the combat system didn't become the next big thing in RPGs.

The games do have their flaws, but what RPG doesn't? 

Had they paid more attention to it, VP could have been bigger than Star Ocean.


----------



## SemperMalum

Tales of Destiny. Still one of my favorite games of all time. Has anybody played Resonance of Fate? Very underrated JRPG.


----------



## AxelDaemon

I haven't yet, but considering the price I should get it already!
   
  @MLE: Thank GOD you like Graces F, or rather thank god you're open minded.  -a smidget group likes to start up Vesperia vs Graces F bouts or just whine and moan-
  Even if there's no surround sound to Graces F, with your headphones I'm sure all the sound effects etc etc still sound great, above and beyond. -wants to wait for his Q701 before starting Graces-
   
  Big PE fan too.  Actually I'm pretty open minded to just about anything honestly.
   
  Does the Yakuza series count as a jRPG sorta?  Well more like jAction heh.  Fan of the Shin Megami Tensei series too.
   
  Tales of Destiny, and VP as well.  (Didn't beat the one on the PS2 yet though...)
   
  Anyone here a fan of Super Robot Wars?  If you don't know what that is.
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEigzl0hRFI Prepare to get your mind blown!  Or stare at it in complete disgust give or take.
   
  Out of curiosity, who here actually uses their high grade headphones on things like the PSP and has it made any difference for ya?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The only Super Robot Wars that I played was Endless Frontier, which I REALLY liked. Oh yeah, and a PSOne game that was fan translated. (played it on my CFW'd PSP).

As for Tales games, hell, if it's Tales, I love it. I didn't play enough Symphonia (I need to borrow my friend's GC and the game), and until I beat that one, I won't play the Wii sequel either.

Vesperia is probably my fave (actually it is) my fave current gen JRPG, so ToGf has a bit to live up to, but I'm sure I'll still enjoy it.

You guys see that Final Fantasy XIII-2 will have Mass effect costumes for Serah and Noel? OMG, I would play it again just for that. I'm a sucker for well costumed characters.


----------



## AxelDaemon

You must've played Alpha Gaiden... which might've not made sense at times cause it was the sequel to Alpha 1.
   
  But yeah, shame that Endless Frontier 2 never came over (I'd like to this this is a cousin series to the SRW name haha).  Oh well there's room for fan translations!
   
  Any of you played the .hack games?
   
  http://andriasang.com/con0ct/dot_hack_something/
   
  Before anyone who's never heard of it get any impressions just based on that link.  No it's not a fighting game.  It originally was an RPG simulating MMOs for the PS2 and PSP.
   
  (I can't help but wonder if everything is jumping the versus fighting bandwagon, this and Persona 4 included)


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I couldn't get into .Hack because I don't like MMOs, and even though it's not an MMO, it simulates one. No thanks.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I couldn't get into .Hack because I don't like MMOs, and even though it's not an MMO, it simulates one. No thanks.


 

 That's why I couldn't get into Dragon Age at all.  *rimshot*
   
  /offtopic


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That's how Dragon Age plays? Eww.


----------



## maverickronin

I thought it did anyway.  I mean, recharge time on your spells?  And you have to pay mana for them too?  What?  One or the other plz.  What?  You had to nerf the mages?  They were too overpowered.   How about not giving them a party friendly spell that paralyzes and does DoT over a huge AoE at mid levels then.  Especially don't let them _also _use their magic power in place of their strength by the time they get to high levels.  Then they can use better weapons and armor than your fighters can, buff up with the strong but normally almost useless self-buffs reserved for mages, and then tank and beat the carp out of everything while their paralyzing, AoE, DoT spell recharges.  Oh wait, you actually did do all of that.  We need some more balance then...
   
  My elven mage decked out in full plate armor and a big-ass sword sure rocks.  I wonder what could possibly pose a threat to him and restore balance to the gameplay?
   
  It would surely be an epic foe.
   
  Its name:  The Camera.
   
  I died on several occasions because I couldn't focus the camera on the enemies to target them because they were too far away but they had no problem pelting my party with spells and arrows.  The AI was $DEITY-awful so everyone ran in different directions and got picked off one by one since I could target anything myself.  Thus my mage died ignobly at the hand of bandits in back ally ambush.  I got like halfway through but even with the awesome BioWare writing I couldn't take it anymore.
   
  I just couldn't effectively (or at least easily) control the whole party of only 4 members.  The interface, mechanics, and camera are like they took an engine designed to just control a single character and kludged a party into it.  The engine has no fog of war so it just restricts your ability to move the camera freely instead so you can't spy on the other side of the map and so the engine doesn't have to worry about rendering it or what's going on there.  Its a $DEITY condemned concession to graphics whores.
   
  The engine gives the party a maximum radius it can spread out in and limits the camera's movement to within that radius.  If everyone in your party is standing right next to each other you can move the camera a good deal away from everyone and easily click on distant enemies to target them.  If all you party members are spread out as far a engine will let them you can barely move the camera past the outer edge of the circle containing your party and will likely be unable to target the enemy unless all the terrain is perfectly flat since stuff like walls will get in the way of the camera and stop its movement instead of fading out and turning invisible or translucent.  It just serves to keep the number of polygons under control with out sacrificing the eye candy.  Too bad they sacrificed the game play instead....
   
  I might just be too old school though.
   
  How do I even remember my whole analysis of the game anyway.  Its been what, a year or two?
   
  EDIT: spelling and grammar...


----------



## Roller

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> My elven mage decked out in full plate armor and a big-ass sword sure rocks.  I wonder what could possibly pose a threat to him and restore balance to the gameplay?
> 
> It would surely be an epic foe.
> 
> Its name:  The Camera.


 


  Nice read, and this part was my favorite )


----------



## maverickronin

The game is just sad.  There was plenty of potential but I just couldn't stand the interface.  More battle strategy revolved around the fighting the camera than the enemies.
   
  I wanted to like it.  I wanted to keep playing.  I just couldn't do it...


----------



## spoonstar

Your opinion with DA is almost dead on with mine, but hey - at least it was better than DA2.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Finished Mass Effect 3 yesterday. 

WHAT THE MOTHER EFF. NO JUST....NO.

In any case, I started Tales of Graces F, and I'm enjoying the little I've played already. Just makes me happy to play a standard JRPG.


----------



## AxelDaemon

So it really is a majority opinion that the ending was THAT bad.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I went into the game believing that people exaggerated how bad the ending was. Sadly, its pretty damn bad. Almost like a slap to the face for ME fans everywhere.


----------



## AxelDaemon

In Graces be sure to use Sophie since arte usage carries over with her once you move away from the child arc.  The other characters don't get to keep theirs.  Titles for everyone carries over though.
   
  Well that and you know... bigger stats among other things lol.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, that's the first thing I did, though I kinda wanna use young Richard.... he has Sword Rain! I spammed the hell out of that move in Eternia (coincidentally, I started a fresh run of Eternia/undub on my PSP).


----------



## AxelDaemon

.... Since I don't have my PS3, or Graces to play yet and simply been saying hearsay, I think I'm gonna do just that!  And this this is the PSP version of Eternia that's undubbed?
   
  -knowing that Graces is out there and isn't getting any of it is making me crave more for it!-


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Well, I downloaded the undub version. I did buy the EU version of Eternia (which has been on my PSP for ages, lol).


----------



## lingdaowen

Has anyone played YS seven ? Its a jrpg with hack and slash battle system instead of turn base.  I'm playing it on my Vita and has I've been playing non-stop since.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I did at first, but I couldn't get into it. Not that it's a bad game, but because I tend to not really care for hack and slash rpgs. Never been a Zelda fan, so that tells you something. Action RPGs have to be something truly special for me to get into them. Tales, Star Ocean, Kingdom Hearts are about the three main series that I adore, that isn't turn based. I dunno, I just like turn based rpgs more.

I kinda wish I COULD get into games like Ys and Zelda. 

Still, I'm looking for a good PSP rpgs that I could download to my Vita. Was thinking of getting the FFIV Collection, but I've already played the DS one, and the After Years on the Wii. Don't really feel like revisiting it again.


----------



## AxelDaemon

Xseed (I think?) Confirmed to be releasing Ys Origin on Steam :V, kind of a moot point if you played the english patch one already but still.  As you probably can tell Ys Origin the last Ys game I played, and might I add, it's devised to kick your ass HARD even on normal difficulty.  (I enjoy difficult games)
   
  Haven't played Ys Seven yet.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Turn-based RPGs...for me, that's a point of contention. I generally hate "DVD menu" combat where both sides take turns whacking each other for an eternity unless you didn't grind enough and your entire party gets slaughtered instantly, but slog through it anyway for the plot. It's even worse with all the random encounters. (And to think that I used to play them without reading a guide the first time through...nowadays, forget that!)
   
  Yet I'm probably going to get Xenoblade regardless, even though I might be better off saving the money for The Last Story. Operation Rainfall needs the support, and if those two do well, we might even get Pandora's Tower.
   
  The thing I like about real-time action-style combat is that it doesn't feel like I have to pray to the Random Number God the whole time while I'm trying to get somewhere; instead, if something goes horribly wrong, it's probably because I screwed up.
   
  On the other hand, I do enjoy certain turn-based combat systems when there's strategy and timing involved.
   
  I still don't consider Zelda an RPG series (lacking most of the mechanics people use to define RPGs), but it appeals to me regardless, especially with Skyward Sword having swordplay that reminds me of Die By The Sword, only the direction of your sword swings are actually quite important.
   
  EDIT: Looked a bit more into Xenoblade, and it looks like it avoids the usual JRPG combat tropes that put me off. Normal attacks are automatic, so the battles keep flowing, but there are special abilities that are manually activated and depend on your character's position relative to the target. Also, health regenerates gradually outside of battles, and you can see potentially threatening monsters before you get into fights with them. I think I'll like it.


----------



## EnOYiN

I got myself the Ys game that was released on steam a little while ago and I've been enjoying it a lot. I did have a bit of a problem with the controls at the start, but after a while I was able to figure it out. The problem was that it told me which buttons to press on my keyboard while I was using a controller. Not exactly ideal. The widescreen mode doesn't seem to be working all that well either, but xseed promised they would patch it in sometime soon. They wanted to avoid too large a vision I suppose, since that often breaks games like this one a little.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So i went and downloaded FFIV the Collection on the Vita. Needed something full of content to play on that gorgeous screen.

I hope to god Sony hurries with the PSOne emulation. So many fantastic rpgs to play on that screen.


----------



## graphidz

i wish i have the vita so i could play all the ff series+persona+chrono trigger/cross
   
  any fans of disgaea?i could only finished the first one


----------



## SemperMalum

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I went into the game believing that people exaggerated how bad the ending was. Sadly, its pretty damn bad. Almost like a slap to the face for ME fans everywhere.


 

  
  Offtopic: ME3's ending is like riding in a rollercoaster. A lot of twists, turns, and generally a lot of fun. Even a sex scene. And then, the rollercoaster cuts off at the end and you plummet to your death. Bioware keeps trying to justify that the ride was worth the price of admission, but the reality is that even if 95% of the ride was enjoyable, you still were basically punched right in the nuts at the end.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The problem with ME3's ending is that it tried to be deep, and make you think. Well, that works for certain things. However, in Mass Effect, you have gone through a lot to get to the end, and want to see exactly what all your struggles amounted to. It was literally a lazy, cop out ending.

I can understand for a movie or something, not something as long and expansive as the Mass Effect games were.

On topic: I'm about 25+ hours into Tales of Graces F. Enjoying every bit of it.


----------



## ninpo

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> i wish i have the vita so i could play all the ff series+persona+chrono trigger/cross
> 
> any fans of disgaea?i could only finished the first one


 


  Disgaea is legendary, although I've only completed the first two. One of the best storylines ever. Red prinny arc was real good.
   
  Also, suikoden II is the top of the top for me. Beat it maybe 5 times, collected every ending, character, most good items, all scenarios (vikis random teleport to storage was tough). Bought a mint copy for $150 and I do not regret it.


----------



## graphidz

suikoden really that good?never had the chance to play it.digging back my ps1+finding the game makes it hard.any other platform available?


----------



## ninpo

Oh yes, it was maybe one of the first games that I discovered with multiple endings, somewhat choose your destiny. Soundtrack was amazing, sort of gaelic. It's only available for ps1. But surely you can find a way to "emulate" the game. Play part II, then I and you'll appreciate it more, IMO.


----------



## graphidz

can give me a list of the english version?also,are the numbers mean sequels or like final fantasy's numbering?


----------



## maverickronin

There's a version of Disgaea for the DS.  I don't know how different it is though.


----------



## Fox-Chicken

Playing Xenogears currently, about 50 hrs in, almost done.
   
  Great game, but the 2nd disk did seem rushed, the game could have had much more potential.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

graphidz said:


> suikoden really that good?never had the chance to play it.digging back my ps1+finding the game makes it hard.any other platform available?




Suikoden II = best JRPG of all time.

No. Seriously. It is.

Part I is worth playing it just to get some backstory for some of the characters and the extra bits you'll get from having Suikoden I data in part II. The first one is also incredibly short for a JRPG, so it's easy to pick up.

I still haven't found a game that can match up to Suikoden II as a whole.

The rest are worth playing once you become a fan of the mythology. III has a fantastic story, gameplay is decent, graphics is so-so, and run time is incredibly long, but still worth playing. IV is the black sheep of the family, but I honestly enjoyed it a lot. It's almost as short as the first game. V is very long, graphics and gameplay are fantastic for the newer Suikodens. V was what I consider the spiritual 3D successor to II.

Suikoden Tactics/Rhapsodia is a tactics style game based off Suikoden IV. I didn't care enough to play it though. Not a lot of people did, as IV is considered the worst anyways.

In order, Chronologically...

IV (143 years before the next Suikoden)

V (6 Years before the first game)

I

II (3 years after I)

III (15 or so years after II)

Still, I'd play them in the order they came out, so the shock of old gen graphics doesn't hurt you too much, lol.

I'd honestly suggest emulating part II, as it's very expensive to buy nowadays. I do still own a mint disc with everything though. I own all the games. Only the first game and the III were bought used and not perfect condition.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

fox-chicken said:


> Playing Xenogears currently, about 50 hrs in, almost done.
> 
> Great game, but the 2nd disk did seem rushed, the game could have had much more potential.




The 2nd disc WAS rushed.

Square considers the game a failure, which is a shame, as it's easily one of their best games of all time, despite the game being rushed. The battle system and story were magnificent.


----------



## Kukuk

Been playing Star Ocean The Second Story a lot lately. It's been a good number of years since I played it, but am still generally enjoying it. The writing is pretty crappy, but the combat and crafting systems are keeping me pretty entertained.
   
  I've barely gotten off the first continent and my main character is already level 100.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> Been playing Star Ocean The Second Story a lot lately. It's been a good number of years since I played it, but am still generally enjoying it. The writing is pretty crappy, but the combat and crafting systems are keeping me pretty entertained.
> 
> I've barely gotten off the first continent and my main character is already level 100.


 

 Dude, What is the power leveling for?  I don't even end up that high playing on Universe difficulty...


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> Dude, What is the power leveling for?  I don't even end up that high playing on Universe difficulty...


 


  lol, it's easy to do when you get reverse side and reproduction maxed, so I figured, why not? Though even without the aid of the forged medals I think I was level 65...


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> lol, it's easy to do when you get reverse side and reproduction maxed, so I figured, why not? Though even without the aid of the forged medals I think I was level 65...


 

 Lulz...
   
  I hope your entire party doesn't hate each other after all the Reverse Side....


----------



## Fox-Chicken

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> The 2nd disc WAS rushed.
> Square considers the game a failure, which is a shame, as it's easily one of their best games of all time, despite the game being rushed. The battle system and story were magnificent.


 

 Unfortunately, since the first person accounts of characters (mainly fei & elly) regarding where the went and what they did and so forth could have been played out.
   
  I read that there is file data within the game that was not used/completed, i believe one of which was elly's omnigear.
   
  I am not sure.


----------



## graphidz

@mad lust envy
  well,time to emulate it on my psp then.thanks for the info
   
  btw,just want to confirm..xenosaga was a sequel to xenogears right?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

kukuk said:


> Been playing Star Ocean The Second Story a lot lately. It's been a good number of years since I played it, but am still generally enjoying it. The writing is pretty crappy, but the combat and crafting systems are keeping me pretty entertained.
> 
> I've barely gotten off the first continent and my main character is already level 100.




Lol, forged medals.

I only did that on my 2nd playthrough. The game loses all difficulty for 99% of the game if you level up that way. Killed the fun.

I think I've beaten SO2 about 10 times by now. I was addicted to that game back in the day. Really enjoyed the PSP version. Welch made it worthwhile. She's hilarious.


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Lol, forged medals.
> I only did that on my 2nd playthrough. The game loses all difficulty for 99% of the game if you level up that way. Killed the fun.
> I think I've beaten SO2 about 10 times by now. I was addicted to that game back in the day. Really enjoyed the PSP version. Welch made it worthwhile. She's hilarious.


 

  
  Thankfully I've never equated fun with difficulty, so I'm still enjoying it. The more I play it though, the more I realize the writing is just absolutely cringe-worthy. At times it reads like a horrible fanfic or something. Worse yet is the dialogue scenes just drag on and on thanks to stupid little emotes.
   
  When I was younger I had felt that Star Ocean 2 easily deserved to be among the Final Fantasy games as the best RPGs around, but now, I'm really not seeing that.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I dunno, I never had an issue with the writing. It's a cliche JRPG. I've grown accustomed to the style of writing. It's not offensive to me whatsoever. I've seen much worse from other JRPGs. The only thing I absolutely hated from SO2 was Noel... oh dear god, Noel's original english VA... XD

I do wish they made more Valkyrie Profile style games, plot/writing-wise.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qg2tq37ncVg[/VIDEO]

HAHAHAHA

After about 3 minutes is when it gets REALLY good. XD


----------



## AxelDaemon

I'm just gonna leave this here. 
   
  You know... I have a bunch of old RPGs (jRPG etc alike) that have been stuck in my backlog for quite awhile.  SO1-2 being one of those.  NEVER touched Suikoden I probably should be ashamed =P  I better get to that eventually.  Old Castlevania series anyone?
   
  Currently playing Tales of Eternia on the PSP.  Least this time I'm doing this game right. (Maxing out cooking levels on Farah)  Easy to score 20 hits like 8 out of 10 battles if after you combo, in between Farah or a fireball spell etc comes and continues the chain.
   
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhl7pKy1Wi8&feature=related
  Damn sure wish the undub edition would somehow rehack this into the US version and add subtitles this adds so much more depth to the characters.
   
  @MLE : Glad you're enjoying this so far.  An online friend who's playing it can't wait for my PS3 to come over to the Philippines so that I can play Graces.  I did spoil myself with some humurous skits.
   
"Have to go through the butt.  It's the only way." <- spoilerish statement in case you didn't get far shade it to see, but you'll lol if you already encountered this (if you're passed the Rockagong then you're fine).  Don't suppose there's any benefit you've noticed using high grade headphones.  Be it immersion/sound quality etc.  Doubt positional cues matter much at all har har.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, I'm on the Fendel continent, which is quite a bit past the Rockagong event. And yeah, the skits are hilarious. Sophie's innocence makes her say the funniest things. Pascal is my fave though. She's like the Tales version of Yuffie. 

I'm still playing FFIV Collection on the go on my Vita, but I been splitting the time up with that, Wipeout and Ridge Racer...


----------



## AxelDaemon

So looking forward to this.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I wish SRW was localized in the Western world. 

Anyone else playing Graces F? I'm about to go to Fourier's Research lab. Damn, this game gets hard when playing on Evil mode. I'm trying to unlock Chaos mode... and it's a downright pain in the ass at times. I was comfortable playing on Hard mode.


----------



## NamelessPFG

I recall them localizing at least one of the Original Generation titles, since they don't have the licensing issues that the rest of the games do. Kind of a shame, though, since people really buy them for all the mecha anime fanservice.
   
  In other news, I just picked up Xenoblade today. First impressions are pretty good; hopefully, the game holds up as I play through it some more.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I wanted to like it, I just can't get into the wild swing attack mechanics. It looks odd. XD


----------



## Makiah S

<.< Nice thread, sadly my only experince with JPRGS currently is SNES ones... played a few of the new gen ones but they were not that great...
   
  So my Favorites are
   
  Seiken Densetsu 3
  Front Mission
  Bahamut Lagoon
  Chrono Trigger
  Tales of Phantasia
  Star Ocean [1]
   
  Good stuff really! The fun part is fumbling through them in Japanese ;3


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> <.< Nice thread, sadly my only experince with JPRGS currently is SNES ones... played a few of the new gen ones but they were not that great...
> 
> So my Favorites are
> 
> ...


 


  You mean to tell me you haven't played Chrono Cross, the greatest game ever made?


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> lol, it's easy to do when you get reverse side and reproduction maxed, so I figured, why not? Though even without the aid of the forged medals I think I was level 65...


 


  HAHAHA that one day two summers ago, me getting to level 75 on FF7 before the second disk.....then the game was cake.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I felt Chrono Cross was good to great. The meat of the story was amazing. However, it didn't pull off a lot of good characters the way Suikoden did. That, and it was too much of a departure from Chrono Trigger, which to me will forever be legendary. That's not nostalgia speaking. Chrono Trigger is just one of the best games of all time. I can play that game every year and still feel this way. Chrono Cross just couldn't quite match it.

And Mshenay, you're missing out. Lots of amazing jrpgs post SNES era.

Still playing both FFIV Collection and Tales of Graces F. FFIV is definitely more of a nostalgia trip, as I'm not in love with it like I used to be. It feels too lifeless in terms of portraying the story. Hardware limitation wasn't the issue back then, as FFVI is one of the greatest games storywise, beating out pretty much every FF before and after, though I still prefer FFVII.


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I felt Chrono Cross was good to great. The meat of the story was amazing. However, it didn't pull off a lot of good characters the way Suikoden did. That, and it was too much of a departure from Chrono Trigger, which to me will forever be legendary. That's not nostalgia speaking. Chrono Trigger is just one of the best games of all time. I can play that game every year and still feel this way. Chrono Cross just couldn't quite match it.
> And Mshenay, you're missing out. Lots of amazing jrpgs post SNES era.
> Still playing both FFIV Collection and Tales of Graces F. FFIV is definitely more of a nostalgia trip, as I'm not in love with it like I used to be. It feels too lifeless in terms of portraying the story. Hardware limitation wasn't the issue back then, as FFVI is one of the greatest games storywise, beating out pretty much every FF before and after, though I still prefer FFVII.


 


  As much as I love Chrono Trigger, and it holds a very dear place in my heart, it just falls apart after multiple replays. The fact that it's so short and has so little content really kills the replay value. I really started to see the cracks in the game after all these years.
   
  For me, Chrono Cross did every single thing better than Chrono Trigger, and still holds up marvelously well, thanks in no small part to the huge amount of characters. Sure, a lot of them are crap, and don't have huge back stories to them, but what little there was was integrated really well.
   
  And the writing, oh my god. It almost seems as if the game was never Japanese, it was translated and reworked so well. Even nobody characters were written wonderfully well, and fit into the whole world and mythos. Even the littlest character fleshed out the Chrono Cross universe.
   
  And of course you can't talk about Chrono Cross without mentioning the godly music. Trigger had good music, but Cross improved on it in so many ways that nearly every track in the game is just amazing.
   
  Ah, I'm nearly drooling on my keyboard just thinking about it. I may have to play it again.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Funny, most of what you written is how I feel, except replacing Cross with Trigger, and vice versa. o_O

And ANY game will start losing it's shine after multiple playthroughs. Cross is a game I played twice, and I'm satisfied with just that. I have no more intention to play it again. Trigger I have played more times than I could count (lost count after I hit the double digits), and still wanna replay it. My biggest issue with Cross is that it felt nothing like Trigger. For a sequel... it was nothing like the first. It throws me off. JRPGs in a series always had some sort of consistency.

Star Ocean, Dragon Quest, Tales of, Final Fantasy (up until X really), Breath of Fire, Fire Emblem, Suikoden, Valkyrie Profile, and many other JRPG series have a lot to connect them with the older games. Chrono Cross didn't. Save for some plot points (and admittedly integral to the story) and team attacks, the game could've been something else entirely. I wanted a true sequel to Trigger, not some game that felt like more of a spiritual successor the way Xenosaga was to Xenogears, and not REALLY related. A lot of people felt the same, as throughout the years, people have been wanting a real sequel to Trigger, and not Cross. Hell, there was a lot of distaste for Chrono Cross! I like Cross because it was a good RPG on it's own merits. On the flip side, I didn't like it because it failed as a Chrono Trigger sequel, for me personally.



If I had to rate them:

Trigger: 10/10 (easily)
Cross (8/10)

Well, my holy trinity of JRPGs is:

Suikoden II
FFVII
Chrono Trigger

Everything else comes after...


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I wanted to like it, I just can't get into the wild swing attack mechanics. It looks odd. XD


 
   
  Xenoblade? I wouldn't really call them "wild swing attack" mechanics. While normal attacks are automated if you're in range, the real meat of the combat system lies in the Arts that every character has. Aside from doing more damage if they hit from behind or the side, they can inflict debuffs (particularly the Break -> Topple -> Daze chain), increase a target's aggro (yes, aggro is an important mechanic in this game since some characters are tanks and it's easier to make back/side attacks when the monster isn't focused on you), or so forth. In short, there's a fair bit of strategy involved once you understand how it works, moreso than "cast big spells or use big attacks whenever your party member's ATB gauge fills and hope the enemy doesn't totally massacre your party in the meantime".
   
  And speaking of direct sequels vs. spiritual successors going by titles...I wonder why they changed the title to begin with. After all, it was originally titled "Monado: Beginning of the World" and has few direct ties to Xenosaga and Xenogears, from what I've heard. More brand recognition for a Monolith Soft work, I suppose?


----------



## Zulkr9

Do visual novels count


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Nameless, I forget, can that game be played with a classic controller? I just can't stand Wii's waggle controls.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Nameless, I forget, can that game be played with a classic controller? I just can't stand Wii's waggle controls.


 

 Xenoblade was pretty much built with the Classic Controller in mind. It's quite telling that an European collector's edition had a special red Classic Controller Pro.
   
  You can play it with Wiimote + Nunchuk if you don't have one, though, and it doesn't use motion controls or the IR pointer at all, so no worries about poorly-implemented waggle.


----------



## graphidz

yeah,so i started playing suikoden 1(5 more to go).after a bit of research,i found out a suikoden tactics?any part of the main storyline?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Suikoden Tactics is based off Suikoden IV, and it's a prequel. It's more of a spin off, but it does tie in to IV. I just didn't like the game enough to finish it, and I love all the Suikodens.

Can't wait till you start on II... if you end up liking I, II is gonna blow you away. 

Seriously, best game ever.


----------



## unearth07

about a year ago i started collecting video games. i think i'm at like 350 nes games...then i went on to playstation 1 basically for the rpgs. i think i'm up to 90 ps1 games, in my opinion the best system for jrpgs. suikoden was the first rpg i ever played, and i fell in love. first game that i actually cared about the characters...and when *SPOILER stop reading if you are playing!!!!!!! gremio died...i almost felt like i lost a friend lol. *END SPOILER* so i wanted to get all the titles back i played as a teenager, and all the ones i never got a chance to play. i think my favorites on the system would be suikoden 1,2 xenogears, bof3, both lunar games, and of course the ff games. i never played legend of dragoon or alundra...but my backlog of games right now is beyond ridiculous. i think the only 2 rpgs i'm missing from ps1 is suikoden 2 and valkyrie profile. it's a shame they don't really make any good jrpgs anymore. i think they made a game on we called xenoblade...or something that is supposed to be pretty amazing.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So...

http://www.siliconera.com/2012/04/10/project-cross-zone-is-like-namco-x-capcom-x-sega-for-3ds/

Project Cross Zone is like NamcoxCapcomxSega, a strategy RPG....

IF this gets localized in english, this would DEFINITELY make me buy a 3DS.


----------



## unearth07

odd...i wonder if there would be any story...and if it'd be awkward. like dissidia on psp with all the character mashups. the game itself was pretty fun, but it felt weird. really the gameplay is what matters in a turn based strategy. i've only played final fantasy tactics, and a little bit of tactics ogre in the genre, but i liked them both a lot.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

They've been doing mashups like this for years. Super Robot Wars being probably the most popular. I loved Endless Frontier, and I expect this to be even better.


----------



## AxelDaemon

http://www.crunchyroll.com/anime-news/2012/04/11/project-x-zone-crosses-over-namco-bandai-capcom-and-sega
  http://andriasang.com/con0lk/images/23vmi/full.jpg
   
  Crossovers like a staple in Japan.  Super Robot Wars is the staple for crossover mecha.  Safe to say that Endless Frontier/NxCxS/Project X Zone is gonna be the staple for crossovers non-mecha.
   
  And here's some random music from SRW Z2.2
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wQar4LMjwg Main character (Crowe) 2nd theme
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhDdOOtIdyo Knight of Knights (boss)


----------



## WhiteCrow

Got persona 3 for PS3 a few days ago.
  Named my character as my self.
  "Some people have started heading voices before apathy syndrome, but I bet you haven't heard them as you always have your headphones on Kolten-san"
  OH GOD, THE GAMES KNOWS!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Finished FFIV, though doing the Lunar Ruins now, and then moving on to FFIV Interlude.

I haven't played Tales of Graces F in over a week, since I've been busy watching all of Prison Break, and getting constant invites of Castlevania HD. I do wanna play Tales though.


----------



## AxelDaemon

-just remembered about this one game he beat-  Who here actually played Battle Moon Wars?  With the english patch to boot.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> Xenoblade was pretty much built with the Classic Controller in mind. It's quite telling that an European collector's edition had a special red Classic Controller Pro.
> 
> You can play it with Wiimote + Nunchuk if you don't have one, though, and it doesn't use motion controls or the IR pointer at all, so no worries about poorly-implemented waggle.


 
   
  Oh nice, I'd love to find some better RPGS for the Wii, Rune Factory Tides of Destiny was a disappointment... it LAGGS SO HARD in the higher level Dugeons on the Wii, thankfully RF Frontier is still epicly awesome...
   
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I felt Chrono Cross was good to great. The meat of the story was amazing. However, it didn't pull off a lot of good characters the way Suikoden did. That, and it was too much of a departure from Chrono Trigger, which to me will forever be legendary. That's not nostalgia speaking. Chrono Trigger is just one of the best games of all time. I can play that game every year and still feel this way. Chrono Cross just couldn't quite match it.
> And Mshenay, you're missing out. Lots of amazing jrpgs post SNES era.
> Still playing both FFIV Collection and Tales of Graces F. FFIV is definitely more of a nostalgia trip, as I'm not in love with it like I used to be. It feels too lifeless in terms of portraying the story. Hardware limitation wasn't the issue back then, as FFVI is one of the greatest games storywise, beating out pretty much every FF before and after, though I still prefer FFVII.


 
   

 Yea I'm trying to get into the PlayStation Era JRPG's, I haven't played to many and that's out of my own lazy ness. Although I LOVE Hoshigami Ruing Blue Earth, which I got on my DS. But I'll get into Snes+ jrpg's when the Next Gen Wii can run a psx emulator better than the current Wii can, I've got Suidoken II on my Wii but it only runs at 50 fps... 10 frams shorter than normal which buggs me to HECK


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Oh nice, I'd love to find some better RPGS for the Wii, Rune Factory Tides of Destiny was a disappointment... it LAGGS SO HARD in the higher level Dugeons on the Wii, thankfully RF Frontier is still epicly awesome...
> 
> Yea I'm trying to get into the PlayStation Era JRPG's, I haven't played to many and that's out of my own lazy ness. Although I LOVE Hoshigami Ruing Blue Earth, which I got on my DS. But I'll get into Snes+ jrpg's when the Next Gen Wii can run a psx emulator better than the current Wii can, I've got Suidoken II on my Wii but it only runs at 50 fps... 10 frams shorter than normal which buggs me to HECK


 
   
  If Xenoblade isn't enough for the Wii, The Last Story's coming to the US in June. Looks promising.
   
  Hoshigami: Ruining Blue Earth...I remember how an issue of EGM compared it to Final Fantasy Tactics and basically distilled their plots as being the same thing. Other than that, I don't know much else about it.
   
  The PS1 shouldn't be that difficult to emulate. I've emulated PS1 games pretty well on a decade-old laptop before, and even the original Xbox runs them quite well. Whatever PC you're using to post on these forums shouldn't have any problem with it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

80+ hours into Tales of Graces F, and I still don't see the finish line... XD

I used to be able to kill 100 hour games in a few weeks. I've been playing this game for a month and change...


----------



## Boss429

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> 80+ hours into Tales of Graces F, and I still don't see the finish line... XD
> I used to be able to kill 100 hour games in a few weeks. I've been playing this game for a month and change...


 
   
  WOW, I been thinking of picking this one up. I have enjoyed all the other Tales games. Sounds like this one is a winner too. 
  Although, sometimes I can get bored with a game if it takes to long to complete.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

boss429 said:


> WOW, I been thinking of picking this one up. I have enjoyed all the other Tales games. Sounds like this one is a winner too.
> Although, sometimes I can get bored with a game if it takes to long to complete.




You'll love this one. Best battle system in a Tales game by far. At first I didn't like it, but then I realize it's because in the beginning, you don't have enough CC points to chain lots of moves together. Later on, you start pulling off some really sick chained attacks. It's REALLY fun.

As for spending so much time, it's because I grind for so many hours (trying to master titles, etc). I'm about to go to the last dungeon before the final arc, so I'd say I'm close to done... with the exception of last batch of side quests.

As for me not seeing the finish line, it's because these side quests will probably take me weeks at the rate I'm going. XD


----------



## Boss429

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> You'll love this one. Best battle system in a Tales game by far. At first I didn't like it, but then I realize it's because in the beginning, you don't have enough CC points to chain lots of moves together. Later on, you start pulling off some really sick chained attacks. It's REALLY fun.
> As for spending so much time, it's because I grind for so many hours (trying to master titles, etc). I'm about to go to the last dungeon before the final arc, so I'd say I'm close to done... with the exception of last batch of side quests.
> As for me not seeing the finish line, it's because these side quests will probably take me weeks at the rate I'm going. XD


 
   
  I think this will be the next game I pick-up. Might even give me an excuse to turn the PS3 back on....lol
  I am a bit of a completionist too when it comes to RPG's. I just hate not doing something or not completely exploring a area. I have to see and do everything possible.....lol
  Probably take me as long as you to complete the game by the sounds of things. 
  I think Lost Odyssey was the only I gave on for good do to the length. I usually wind up going back after a break, but I could never get back into that game once I quit.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Trust me, we are alike. I'm a completionist too. As for Lost Oddyssey, I got everything except ONE treasure chest in the secret dungeon that I could get but couldn't be bothere with. One chest for full 1000/1000 achievement points, lol. CoD4 is the only game I've actively went achievement hunting.

Tales of the Abyss... I gave it a break, and couldn't get back into it. JRPGs are hard to put down and pick up later down the line. If I don't focus mostly on it, I end up giving it up. I was almost done with that game too. I got into somehing else, and it ruined it for me.

I'm also playing FFIV: After Years right now. I'm raging because I accidentally save over one of the files... they messed up the saving on that game.


----------



## graphidz

gonna grab a vita soon.the only jrpg on it for now is tales of,though it's japanese.
   
  btw,read an article on  kotaku saying p4g confirmed for us,though no date given.I WANT THAT FIGGIN P4G VITA PLATE!


----------



## AxelDaemon

@Mad Lust Envy : There's a reason why dark bottles fast forward grinding lickety split.  But then again the enemies in this game are spawn types rather than random battle types.  So how do dark bottles work in this case?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I haven't used any bottles yet, lol. (Just life bottles, obviously)

I'm not grinding for experience (playing in Evil/Chaos mode gives so much EXP).

I'm grinding for artes usage to master titles. Asbel, Sophie, and Hubert have some ridiculous amounts of use to get artes mastered. The others aren't too bad.

I'm not sure if I'm gonna try mastering the A artes where you need to hold down the button (ie. Beast, Ice Dragon Flurry, etc). Those, especially on Sophie just take too damn long. Something like 450 uses to master. The CPU almost never uses those even if its the only artes you set.

I'm so glad that mage characters in this game canbe played as physical powerhouses too.

Pascal has some seriously damaging A artes, and long range too.


----------



## AxelDaemon

Asbel: I'll help out, Cheria.
 Cheria: You'll do it with me, Asbel? Oh, thank you!
 Malik: Heh.
 Cheria: ...I didn't mean it like _that_!
   
  Malik ftw!
   
  Can't wait for my PS3 to be shipped here......


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

axeldaemon said:


> Asbel: I'll help out, Cheria.
> 
> Cheria: You'll do it with me, Asbel? Oh, thank you!
> 
> ...




I literally saw this skit yesterday!


----------



## graphidz

so i just read this : http://kotaku.com/5908772/the-record-of-agarest-war-2-limited-edition-comes-with-an-inflatable-doll-and-a-hand-towel
   
  i want to know is the agarest a good game?(I'M NOT A PERV TO BUY THE LIMITED ED).just need to stock up some jrpg for my ps3 now and then.it's collecting dust right now
   
  also,i'm not much of a fan of tales of series,but if it delivers,i'll buy.but the problem is because there is a lot of tales of games,i'm wondering if every game has a connection or every game is different?


----------



## Kukuk

So I'm sitting here playing White Knight Chronicles, and I find myself wondering... Why the hell do I like this game so much? The story is laughable, the cut scenes are cringe-worthy, the characters are unoriginal, the combat is repetitive, the graphics are mediocre, the music is uninspired, and your main character is about the most pointless character I've ever seen in a game. So why do I enjoy it so much?


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> So I'm sitting here playing White Knight Chronicles, and I find myself wondering... Why the hell do I like this game so much? The story is laughable, the cut scenes are cringe-worthy, the characters are unoriginal, the combat is repetitive, the graphics are mediocre, the music is uninspired, and your main character is about the most pointless character I've ever seen in a game. So why do I enjoy it so much?


 
   
  Which console are you playing on? I only played on the PSP and I have to say it was bad for me.
   
  @Mad Lust Envy, I see you changed your avatar to Misha? NICE CHOICE!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kukuk said:


> So I'm sitting here playing White Knight Chronicles, and I find myself wondering... Why the hell do I like this game so much? The story is laughable, the cut scenes are cringe-worthy, the characters are unoriginal, the combat is repetitive, the graphics are mediocre, the music is uninspired, and your main character is about the most pointless character I've ever seen in a game. So why do I enjoy it so much?


 
  HAHAH we should do missions online again, I enjoyed it. It had a real "classic" JRPG feel, it took a little from every Jrpg out there and ruined it...in a goodish way.


----------



## Kukuk

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> HAHAH we should do missions online again, I enjoyed it. It had a real "classic" JRPG feel, it took a little from every Jrpg out there and ruined it...in a goodish way.


 
   
  Totally. I made a two-hand sword character again, so she's not much for solo or support, be she packs quite a wallop. Playing the single player, my Leonard hits for like 50 damage, while she hits for like 90. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
   
  Quote: 





graphidz said:


> Which console are you playing on? I only played on the PSP and I have to say it was bad for me.
> 
> @Mad Lust Envy, I see you changed your avatar to Misha? NICE CHOICE!


 
   
  Woah, I forgot they made a PSP game. It must have been pretty poor, if I didn't hear anything about it post-launch.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

graphidz said:


> Which console are you playing on? I only played on the PSP and I have to say it was bad for me.
> 
> @Mad Lust Envy, I see you changed your avatar to Misha? NICE CHOICE!




Another Katawa Shoujo fan? You have all my internets!

If you are indeed a fan:

While I'm a Hanako man myself, Misha is second. She's hilarious, but I like the inner psyche of her character, which is explored in Shizune's arc. There should've been a Misha arc... seriously. That would have been my fave. I hated Shizune's arc aside from all the focus that was put on Misha.

This doesn't leave my head...

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttSnYY3vj1c[/VIDEO]

That part... I will NEVER forget this... I chose comfort and OMFGZLOLWUT

But man, her FACE! How can anyone NOT choose comfort on reflex?


If you're not:


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Another Katawa Shoujo fan? You have all my internets!
> If you are indeed a fan:
> While I'm a Hanako man myself, Misha is second. She's hilarious, but I like the inner psyche of her character, which is explored in Shizune's arc. There should've been a Misha arc... seriously. That would have been my fave. I hated Shizune's arc aside from all the focus that was put on Misha.
> This doesn't leave my head...That part... I will NEVER forget this... I chose comfort and OMFGZLOLWUT
> ...


 
   
  I played the game thanks to kotaku. IMO, Lilly's arc was the most romantic one. I like Misha too! Genki! I think they didn't make a Misha arc is because she isn't disabled like the rest. I WANT TO COMFORT HER MORE THAN SHIZUNE but i just had to refuse JUST TO GET 100%. It kinda made me mad that they Misha decided to cut her hair. It just didn't felt like Misha anymore
   
  MAH DRILLS!
   
  I'm going to play (or more precisely skip) rin's arc. Doesn't seem worth my time


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Rin's was the last arc I played. Rin is a VERY interesting character, but like Shizune's arc, the Hisao x Rin pairing didn't work whatsoever. It was mega forced, and had like no romance. Rin was impossible to understand the entire arc. Any sane guy would've given up. Hisao just was awkward, sans a few cute scenes. Hisao x Rin has friendship all over it. I didn't check Neutral endings, but I'd say it'd make more sense.

I dunno, Misha was SO pretty with her hair cut. She lost her Misha-ness, but gained a seriousness that I think wouldn't have looked believable if she had DEM DRILLS. It worked for her character, IMHO.

I agree, Lilly's arc felt the most canon and unforced (hell, her arc is the only one with an Epilogue), closely followed by Emi's (which was the arc I got during my initial, blind playthrough, though the scene in the shed was just... not right AT ALL ). I really loved Hanako's arc. It was sweet, though the way Hanako was, it wasn't as natural as Lilly and Emi's, but easily the cutest. Just something about Hanako's character that makes her mega-popular.

Lol, Kotaku was what got me into the game. Now I'm like looking for another Eroge to play. Kotaku just posted about 'My Girlfriend is the President' which looks funny as hell. I'm gonna check that out. Also 'Deardrops'.

With the way these eroge are getting me hooked, I may never finished Tales of Graces F, which DESERVES IT! Just that sometimes I just wanna do something simple. I put more complex games off for months sometimes.


----------



## graphidz

I can't believe wile reading that comment of yours really really really reflected my thinking! MY TWIN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I just couldn't agree more on every point! (except the Tales Of part, my anime are on hold) I could tell that Rin was so not cut out to be a gf so that made it the last playthrough list. 
   
  MISHA!!! WHY DID YOU HAVE TO CUT THE DRILLS!!!
   
  I like Hanako's arc too. Like Lilly's arc, it felt more natural~? If she hadn't had those burns, she would be the cutest IMO. I'm stil dumbfounded about Hanako's arc that by leaving her alone during her birthday actually meant the right thing to do?
   
  Emi's arc was also my first playthrough. Didn't know by simply choosing to continue running meant I had initiated her arc. And of course the scene at the shed was a big fat failure. And watching Emi's face after that whole scene was hilarious
   
  My first VN was Edelweiss. It was hilarious and the art was more interesting too
   
  Reading this "I may never finished Tales of Graces F, which DESERVES IT!" made me think that it's somehow not satisfying for you? I thought you loved the series, or its maybe my misinterpretation. Also, I'm gonna hold on buying the Vita until an JRPG is released or maybe a limited edition vita


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> If Xenoblade isn't enough for the Wii, The Last Story's coming to the US in June. Looks promising.


 
  Meh Last Story is M... I don't like M rated games >.>
   
  Non the less I got Xenoblade yesterday [traded 6 DS games for it I will say Megaman Star Force 3 was a good game but I finished the whole thing and it was too easy really, Battle Network Games are still much harder and more fun imo]
   
  So although I'm not a big fan of the "auto attack" it actually kinda pisses me off -.- I'm sure the game will get better. I also enjoyed Arc Rise Fantasia but... the voice acting on that was so BAD!
   
  Still Rune Factory Frontier is my fav, also THANKFULLY the Update that Xenoblade FORCED on me didn't get rid of my HomeBrew Channel.
   
  Best of all I'm finally getting a new Desktop PC, so I can start running better Emulators! In addition [and why isn't there a thread for it yet] I can try some of these new flashy Korean MMORPGS
   
  Also [I've said this before I'm sure] Phantom Brave is a fun wii J-Rpg


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Meh Last Story is M... I don't like M rated games >.>
> 
> Non the less I got Xenoblade yesterday [traded 6 DS games for it I will say Megaman Star Force 3 was a good game but I finished the whole thing and it was too easy really, Battle Network Games are still much harder and more fun imo]
> 
> ...


 
   
  Surprised to see you here! As much as I hate korean (it's a problem I do not know why), the only mmo I'm waiting for is Blade & Soul
   
  I played a private server version which lags a lot, but it was REALLY AWESOME!!!


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> Surprised to see you here!


 
  Why are you surprised?
   
  Still though yea K-Mmo's are my fav. But they are also my least fav -.-, F2P sounds great on paper... then you log in and realize the game is going to suck for about 3 weeks [cuz EVERY NEWB around you purchased gear so none of them will party with you xD]
   
  Since we've brought up MMO [it's realted to Jrpg]
   
  One of my favorites is
   
  Lunia Record of War, fun game, good story and I never felt like I had to GRIND
   
  But back on target, I've been told I need to play Heros of Mana, as it is the prequal of SD3 my fav Jrpg <.< as soon as I try to sell my DS I find out there's more games I need to play on it xD [but that's why we have Emulators ^^]


----------



## graphidz

I'm just surprised it's a small small world
   
  Have you tried MapleStory? That's a GRINDING GAME. It was too long and too hard to level up that I quit playing it
   
  I really really want to play Monster Hunter Frontier. Too bad it's JAPAN ONLY
   
  From the screen shots of Tales of Mana, looks like a worthy game. Might wanna give it a try someday, when I have a new lappy/desktop that is....*sigh*


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

graphidz said:


> I can't believe wile reading that comment of yours really really really reflected my thinking! MY TWIN!
> 
> I just couldn't agree more on every point! (except the Tales Of part, my anime are on hold) I could tell that Rin was so not cut out to be a gf so that made it the last playthrough list.
> 
> ...




Oh, I absolutely love Tales. Is just that they go on for so long, that I end up putting them down a days/weeks to take a break. I'm at the future arc, and I'm already at 100+ hours. The game is SERIOUSLY long. Playing some eroge or something else keeps me from getting burned out by Tales 24-7.

I'll probably be playing Tales all day tomorrow after work.

As for Misha, I love her without drills. Its like a different character... I need two Mishas one with and one without DEM DRILLS. XD


----------



## Makiah S

xD nice, I loved doing stuff like that in SD3 diff classes, in addition I fooled around with different build in ToS [1] that was fun too ^^ 
   
  Also MS can suck it xD, I'm about to drop $950 bucks so I can run something a little pretty'r at 60 fps :3


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I finally beat Final Fantasy IV: The After Years and I need a new portable game to play on the Vita. Was considering getting Corpse Party off PSN... anyone play it?


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> So I finally beat Final Fantasy IV: The After Years and I need a new portable game to play on the Vita. Was considering getting Corpse Party off PSN... anyone play it?


 
   
  Why don't you take the first jump? Looks interesting, especially the VN look-a-like interface (MISHA!). Currently playing P3P on my PSP and thought that was like the last game on my PSP, but this game may be the real last breath


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I dunno... it's not a simple VN, and those sprites look like early gen SNES... but we'll see. I'm also trying out Phoenix Wright on the DS...

I couldn't get into any of the Personas. Shin Megami tensei: Nocturne and Digital Devil Saga are the main ones I was alright about, but they're too complex and status effect oriented.


----------



## graphidz

Well it does have that VN style gameplay, but MYSTERY! I'll give this a try
   
  HOW CAN YOU NOT GET INTO PERSONA?!?!
  I'll admit anything before Persona 3 was unplayable by me since it was so much difference. Thankfully each series is not a prequel/sequel so there is no need to play the games before
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I dunno... it's not a simple VN, and those sprites look like early gen SNES... but we'll see. I'm also trying out Phoenix Wright on the DS...
> I couldn't get into any of the Personas. Shin Megami tensei: Nocturne and Digital Devil Saga are the main ones I was alright about, *but they're too complex* and status effect oriented.


 
   
  Magic name : 
   
  Garu/Garula/Garudyne->Aero/Aerora/Aeroga
  Agi/Agilao/Agidyne->Fire/Fira/Firaga
  Bufu/Bufula/Bufudyne->Blizzard/Blizzara/Blizzaga
  Zio/Zionga/Ziodyne->Thunder/Thundara/Thundaga
   
  These skills are for 1 opponent. Add prefix 'Ma' in front of each magic and that means all opponents.
   
  And don't get me started of buffs and debuffs. Buffs and debuffs still confuse me until today. Good thing is I rarely use them
   
  Yep, confused me at first, but I got over it


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> Well it does have that VN style gameplay, but MYSTERY! I'll give this a try
> 
> HOW CAN YOU NOT GET INTO PERSONA?!?!
> I'll admit anything before Persona 3 was unplayable by me since it was so much difference. Thankfully each series is not a prequel/sequel so there is no need to play the games before
> ...


 
  What's confusing about it? Just reading how you got confused, confused me xD
   
  Uhh, I've yet to play XenoBalde again <.<. I really hate that Auto Attack -.- turn based would be more enjoyable imo! I'm sure it'sa great game but I'm not hooked after my first 20mins. The GFX and Story seem great but then I think about the battles and "meh anime sounds like more fun" one way or the other when I start playing my Wii again I'm sure I'll like it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That's the same reason I couldn't get into Xenoblade. The battle system and wild swinging looks so... meh.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> That's the same reason I couldn't get into Xenoblade. The battle system and wild swinging looks so... meh.


 
  *face plant* ugh it better be FREAKING GOOD, I can deal with the wild swining. Battle system seems nice
   
  on the other side my Rig is getting more and more epic, just found a insane 2gb GPU for $10 more than my orignal one, it doesn't have a $30 mail in rebate so it's still $40 more but it's on sale for only -$50... that being said I figured might as well go head and JUMP and get it !


----------



## NamelessPFG

Xenoblade combat system >>>>>>>>>>>>> traditional Final Fantasy/Dragon Quest "DVD menu" combat system with all its random encounters and lack of strategy, but that's just my opinion. The auto-attack doesn't bug me because to me, it's just saving me the hassle of having to hit "Attack" in the "DVD menu" all the time while leaving the important moves (Arts) to be used at my discretion.
   
  However, there's still the chance that I'd prefer Tales or Star Ocean combat systems even more, because I generally prefer more action-RPG-style combat. At least there, manual attacks feel more involved than just picking an "Attack" option off of a menu. Constantly rushing in to attack, then backing off before the retaliatory strikes hit, sort of like playing a beat-em-up with RPG stats...
   
  Speaking of which, I want to do a co-op run of either Secret of Mana or Seiken Densetsu 3 with someone at some point, but it's not practical to do right now.


----------



## maverickronin

I like "DVD menu" games.
   
  What else are you going to play when you're so tired that you have no reflexes left, but can't sleep, and are bored as hell?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Seriously. I like turn based games as much as any fun action RPG. Tales and Star Ocean are among the best in terms of action rpgs. Xenoblade... well... the combat looks so jerky and the characters attack like GI Joe action figures while walking around. I was put off immediately. I'm not a fan of stiff looking combat, like MMOs, or games like Oblivion and Skyrim. Xenoblade fits that mold in terms of combat.


----------



## maverickronin

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Seriously. I like turn based games as much as any fun action RPG. Tles and Star Ocean are among the best in terms of action rpgs. Xenoblade... well... the combat looks so jerky and the characters attack like GI Joe action figures while walking around. I was put off immediately. I'm not a fan of stiff looking combat, like MMOs, or games like *Oblivion and Skyrim*. Xenoblade fits that mold in terms of combat.


 
   
  There's a mod for that.
   
  Oblivion really might as well just be a sandbox program.  I might play Skyrim in another year when the mods are mature.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> Xenoblade combat system >>>>>>>>>>>>> traditional Final Fantasy/Dragon Quest "DVD menu" combat system with all its random encounters and lack of strategy, but that's just my opinion. The auto-attack doesn't bug me because to me, it's just saving me the hassle of having to hit "Attack" in the "DVD menu" all the time while leaving the important moves (Arts) to be used at my discretion.
> 
> However, there's still the chance that I'd prefer Tales or Star Ocean combat systems even more, because I generally prefer more action-RPG-style combat. At least there, manual attacks feel more involved than just picking an "Attack" option off of a menu. Constantly rushing in to attack, then backing off before the retaliatory strikes hit, sort of like playing a beat-em-up with RPG stats...
> 
> Speaking of which, I want to do a co-op run of either Secret of Mana or Seiken Densetsu 3 with someone at some point, but it's not practical to do right now.


 
  Ooh yea that would be so very cool! 
  Quote: 





maverickronin said:


> There's a mod for that.
> 
> Oblivion really might as well just be a sandbox program.  I might play Skyrim in another year when the mods are mature.


 
  Agree'd 
   
  But I do enjoy jerky mmo style combot so XenoBlade just might survive yet!


----------



## Makiah S

Hate on me all you want for the double post
   
  I am enjoying XenoBlade... which is great cuz buying my pc has me stressed as crap, I placed and order and forgot my CASE <.< which made me go hunt down some better deals so it's not a bad thing, although it means I have to maybe wait 2-3 days for my money to be refunded, although it never actually went through so maybe my Balance will stay at xxx.xx, since the payment is still a memo and not actually recorded. If that is the case then tommorow will be a most epic day
   
  BUT XenoBlade... first I need a better tv mine  sux so hrd, can't see a thing everything so small
   
  Second the gfx are amazing you guys can shut ur face holes
   
  3'd OMG when I equip armor I LOOK DIFFERENT... I LOVE THAT
   
  so any Rpg that has EVERY piece of armor look different gets an immediate +1 from me! So XenoBlade I <3, the auto fight is nice to, you actually have to dodge stuff. I had some bugg charge at me and all I had to do was walk to the left and I  avoided the attack, plus some attacks are natrually "missed" or "blocked" so that's nice
   
   
  Trying to figure our how to control me other guy... there might be a leasson for that soon >.>


----------



## graphidz

I couldn't get into Skyrim too. Probably American version of RPG is not my thing. Probably the big turnoff is you can single handedly kill a dragon


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I miss the good old 2D days. 2D done right, just looks so much better than 3D. Ah well.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I miss the good old 2D days. 2D done right, just looks so much better than 3D. Ah well.


 
  It doesn't look badm granted it's a tad bit grainy but consider how big the map is... I get lost... alot! And there's always pretty stuff to find!


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I miss the good old 2D days. 2D done right, just looks so much better than 3D. Ah well.


 
   
  Good 2D for 3D gamers (today's gamers) are really hard to find and hard to be a great game. One that I know is Motherlord (I wanna find and emulate it). Speaking of 2D games, do you guys play any game from Kairosoft for Android/iOS? I got to say, ALL THEIR GAMES ARE ADDICTING


----------



## sari0n

Was a big fan of tiny towers, I didn't get a chance to try out kairosoft's stuff yet though.
  My latest obsession has been rage of bahamut... it feels so silly playing a trading card game like that but I'm hooked for some reason.  Too bad the communication system in that game is horrible, interaction with other players is limited to 30 character public messages.


----------



## graphidz

New game for the PSP! I'm sure Mad Lust Envy gonna love it : CONCEPTION: ORE NO KODOMO WO UNDEKURE


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Doesn't sound like its going to be in english...


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





sari0n said:


> Was a big fan of tiny towers, I didn't get a chance to try out kairosoft's stuff yet though.
> My latest obsession has been rage of bahamut... it feels so silly playing a trading card game like that but I'm hooked for some reason.  Too bad the communication system in that game is horrible, interaction with other players is limited to 30 character public messages.


 
   
  You should try kairosoft games if you like tycoon games
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Doesn't sound like its going to be in english...


 
   
  Probably so, but seems interesting enough


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Sadly, there are countless interesting games I'd LOVE to play but can't because they aren't in English.


----------



## graphidz

The only solution left is to either study japanese or by finding an english patch
   
  I have a question : Are Atelier and Agarest good games?


----------



## sari0n

I played Agarest on the 360... couldn't stand the gameplay whatsoever, I found it incredibly dull and repetitive.  There's actually an auto-combat button that basically fights all of your battles for you but it only works up to a certain difficulty.  It's a shame because I thought the graphics were nice and it's one of the few games that are actually translated.
  On the other hand, I've seen some pretty good reviews of the game, so it might just not be for me.
   
  So many tales games I really want to play but they're really slow translating those >.<  Plus they're spread thin over different systems... There's like one exclusive title for the wii, one exclusive for the ps3, and one for the 360.  I played a pretty huge amount of JRPG's on the PSP, really loved that little portable despite the negative reviews it always seems to get.  I'm definitely going to get a vita but not right now, Sony's portables always seem to need at least a year to warm up and accumulate some good titles.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Most of the negative reviews about the PSP are from non-Japanese owners, mainly being that there are no games. Japan keeps all the good stuff.

I love my PSP, and I love my Vita. However, they seriously need games.


----------



## sari0n

Idk about that, at first I thought the PSP was lacking on games a bit, but if you really look there's a pretty ridiculous amount of good titles, especially now.
  Just a few of the games I really enjoyed, meaning I actually beat the whole game (or at least played through a good part of it)
   


> - Disgaea 1 and 2 (all time favorite)
> - Breath of Fire III
> - God of War and also Dante's Inferno
> - HexyZ Force
> ...


 
  lol that was sort of nostalgic going through my save game folder... there are probably a bunch more not on there though.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Considering the level of JRPGs on the DS, the PSP is sorely lacking, at least in terms of domestic releases.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Considering the level of JRPGs on the DS, the PSP is sorely lacking, at least in terms of domestic releases.


 
   
  You missed the ps3 too. It's just sad that most great games aren't being released in english. I don't mind the voice-overs are in Japanese, Instead I'd prefer them to be so like the FF13 and FF13-2 as it maintains the original feel of the game (plus, I just love Kotobuki Minako as the voice actor of Serah Farron)
   
  If they just focused on translating the subs and menus, I'm sure that the game will be released outside Japan in just a few weeks or a month or two


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I don't mind dubs for the most part, but if it saves a considerable amount of money, they shouldn't hire voice actors, and focus on text and menus, as you stated. Freaking Bandai Namco and not releasing all their good games... even when companies like Xseed said they'd do all the localization for them. Bunch of bastards.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Considering the level of JRPGs on the DS, the PSP is sorely lacking, at least in terms of domestic releases.


 
  Well, that being said there are more JRpgs on the Sony Consoule than the Wii, kinda funny how that worked xD Nintendo Portable FULL OF JRPG, Nintendo Consoule ... maybe 3 xD
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I don't mind dubs for the most part, but if it saves a considerable amount of money, they shouldn't hire voice actors, and focus on text and menus, as you stated. Freaking Bandai Namco and not releasing all their good games... even when companies like Xseed said they'd do all the localization for them. Bunch of bastards.


 
  Agree'd I'm playing XenoBlade with Sub's first. I'll go through with Dubs after if I can bare it, but why pay for actors when subtitles are cheaper.
   
  Also Arc Rise Fantasia, was a good Jrpg for the wii but the Dubs where so terriable I had to sell it <.< it drove me nuts.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, during the time I owned a Wii, I bought Arc Rise Fantasia... and promptly sold it at a loss. The voice acting was literally one of the worst things I have ever heard in my life. I'm usually juuuuust fine with dubs. ARF was just so painful to hear.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Yeah, during the time I owned a Wii, I bought Arc Rise Fantasia... and promptly sold it at a loss. The voice acting was literally one of the worst things I have ever heard in my life. I'm usually juuuuust fine with dubs. ARF was just so painful to hear.


 

 I know and the battle system and customization on the weps was really cool, I got pretty close to the end but GAWD it sucked so MUCH >.>
   
  Remeber Ryfia's voice <.<


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm trying to pretend that game doesn't exist...


----------



## graphidz

Now if only ps3 and Vita is fuly hackable....NO I DON'T WANNA THINK ABOUT IT!
   
  And that is why psp is still selling(sort of) cause there are people patching the games, like Persoa 3 Portable (jap dub,eng sub) , mhp3rd, ff type 0 (eng patch) etc.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Well, that being said there are more JRpgs on the Sony Consoule than the Wii, kinda funny how that worked xD Nintendo Portable FULL OF JRPG, Nintendo Consoule ... maybe 3 xD
> Agree'd I'm playing XenoBlade with Sub's first. I'll go through with Dubs after if I can bare it, but why pay for actors when subtitles are cheaper.
> 
> Also Arc Rise Fantasia, was a good Jrpg for the wii but the Dubs where so terriable I had to sell it <.< it drove me nuts.


 
   
  It's been that way since the PS1 days. Practically all the JRPGs ended up on Sony consoles, though Microsoft's been getting more love than usual from Japan lately.
   
  That said, the Wii still has a few more, aside from the Operation Rainfall trio (Xenoblade, The Last Story, Pandora's Tower). People forget that Tales of Graces debuted on the Wii before being remade for PS3, and along with that, there's Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World. Other than those and Final Fantasy IV: The After Years, though...okay, now I'm honestly stumped. I'm pretty sure even the GCN had more JRPGs on it, from the original Tales of Symphonia to Skies of Arcadia: Legends (okay, that one's a Dreamcast port) to the two Baten Kaitos titles. Good thing the Wii's backwards-compatible (or used to be, anyway)...
   
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Yeah, during the time I owned a Wii, I bought Arc Rise Fantasia... and promptly sold it at a loss. The voice acting was literally one of the worst things I have ever heard in my life. I'm usually juuuuust fine with dubs. ARF was just so painful to hear.


 
   
  How painful are we talking, on a scale from Last Alert to Chaos Wars?


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> It's been that way since the PS1 days. Practically all the JRPGs ended up on Sony consoles, though Microsoft's been getting more love than usual from Japan lately.
> 
> That said, the Wii still has a few more, aside from the Operation Rainfall trio (Xenoblade, The Last Story, Pandora's Tower). People forget that Tales of Graces debuted on the Wii before being remade for PS3, and along with that, there's Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World. Other than those and Final Fantasy IV: The After Years, though...okay, now I'm honestly stumped. I'm pretty sure even the GCN had more JRPGs on it, from the original Tales of Symphonia to Skies of Arcadia: Legends (okay, that one's a Dreamcast port) to the two Baten Kaitos titles. Good thing the Wii's backwards-compatible (or used to be, anyway)...
> 
> ...


 
   
  "Tales of Graces" oh nice suggestion!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Arc Rise Fantasia is competing pretty heavily with Chaos Wars. Yes... that bad.

Tales of Graces on the Wii is like 50% of Tales of Graces F. There's a lot of content missing. The Future arc alone is when the game REALLY shines, as that's when you get Accel mode, and dolls to start doing some ridiculous combos.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Arc Rise Fantasia is competing pretty heavily with Chaos Wars. Yes... that bad.
> Tales of Graces on the Wii is like 50% of Tales of Graces F. There's a lot of content missing. The Future arc alone is when the game REALLY shines, as that's when you get Accel mode, and dolls to start doing some ridiculous combos.


 
  Well I don't have a PS3... *sigh* which means I better start getting HEAVY into mmo's as there are alot of Tradtion RPGS I'm missing out on, by not having a PS
   
  Btw why isn't there an MMORPG thread here yet :O
   
  Still XenoBlade keeps getting better and better, should have stuck with it Mad, what makes it nice is the Tech's change effect based on where you are, like back front and side effects! So even though it's auto acctack, your constantly adjusting aggro and your own position so you can fight better! The first 30mins suck pretty bad like (5/10) bad but after that it's really a 10/10!
   
  I'm debating if I want to get MH Tri again... I got to end game then sold... any one still playing Online?


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Well I don't have a PS3... *sigh* which means I better start getting HEAVY into mmo's as there are alot of Tradtion RPGS I'm missing out on, by not having a PS
> 
> Btw why isn't there an MMORPG thread here yet :O
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm waiting for Blade and Soul for the PS3. Awesome graphics that makes me drool...


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> I'm waiting for Blade and Soul for the PS3. Awesome graphics that makes me drool...


 
  If you value GFX, might I suggest switching to MMO's and PC's :3 as our genre... has the best graphics every time ^^


----------



## graphidz

I can't argue with that since PC can be upgraded anytime. But I'd prefer using my ps3 since I don't have a brand new desktop to play with


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> I can't argue with that since PC can be upgraded anytime. But I'd prefer using my ps3 since I don't have a brand new desktop to play with


 

 Exactly xD my gaming rig is gonna cost me $900, but a Ps3 is pretty dang cheap and has great performance to price [obviously]
   
  but I'm a PC gamer anyways! And Still enjolying Xeno Blade, I was happy to walk into a new Dugeon and find... A FIELD BOSS! YAY, it doesn't aggro either unless you attack it, so that's great that they have End game bosses in intro maps ^^, that means I'll have nice full end game to play with [I saved then attacked it for kicks... lol 1 hit kills and all misses xD 70 level margin lol]


----------



## graphidz

mshenay said:


> Exactly xD my gaming rig is gonna cost me $900, but a Ps3 is pretty dang cheap and has great performance to price [obviously]
> 
> but I'm a PC gamer anyways! And Still enjolying Xeno Blade, I was happy to walk into a new Dugeon and find... A FIELD BOSS! YAY, it doesn't aggro either unless you attack it, so that's great that they have End game bosses in intro maps ^^, that means I'll have nice full end game to play with [I saved then attacked it for kicks... lol 1 hit kills and all misses xD 70 level margin lol]




Well, ps3 WAS the chepest media when it was released. WiFi, HDMI, bluray player(trayless mind you), play game, play music(i read that the first edition can read SACD, but not sure), 3d capablility and so much more. It was a revolution during its time and a $600 was a steal.

Too bad your new desktop doesn't include bluray writer. Its the only thing that the ps3 has an edge..

Is Xeno Blade for pc? I thought it was for the wii?


----------



## NamelessPFG

Xenoblade is a Wii exclusive, yes.
   
  There are many of us to find a PC + Wii (and other Nintendo consoles) to be the best combo, even if the former can easily emulate the latter nowadays. Plenty of exclusives, not too much overlap like the other two consoles.
   
  Though if I had to pick one of the HD consoles, I'd go with the PS3. Still plenty of exclusives, especially if it's one that bears PS2 backwards compatibility.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

graphidz said:


> Now if only ps3 and Vita is fuly hackable....NO I DON'T WANNA THINK ABOUT IT!
> 
> And that is why psp is still selling(sort of) cause there are people patching the games, like Persoa 3 Portable (jap dub,eng sub) , mhp3rd, ff type 0 (eng patch) etc.




What, so that people can pirate everything, and companies stop supporting the systems? Look what happened to the PSP. Like it or not, it was all the pirating that made companies stop bringing games to English speaking countries. The system sold well to a point, yet no games were selling. The Wii, as easily hackable as it is, didn't suffer much because it's a Nintendo system, so many people buy them for their kids, etc. The PSP was a teenagers/young adults portable console, and the exploit destroyed it's success very early.

I'm glad the Vita isn't hackable, and I hope it never is. If it is, you can kiss english games goodbye, as no company is gonna bring games out, since they know the game won't sell, and everyone is gonna pirate.

My PSP may be hacked, but I play nothing but old games, or games from dead systems. New PSP games, I buy and play on my Vita.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> My PSP may be hacked, but I play nothing but old games, or games from dead systems. New PSP games, I buy and play on my Vita.


 

 xD, excuses, excuses
   
  But I feel ya. and yea PC Wii is a nice combo and I can get a Blu Ray Writer easy, just need to fix my secondary HDD <.< *sigh* unlike Consoles, PC's have issues issues issues, all the TIME XD


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Actually, if it weren't because my PSP has a text viewer, I would've unhacked it ages ago. I need that text viewer more than anything else on my PSP.


----------



## Velsu

I had no idea there is jrpg thread on these forums.
   
  Im so much into jrpg's that i started collecting them,very expensive hobby but when i look at my collection im happy that i can play whatever i want and whenever i want (some games get very rare with time and i dont want to download illegal copies).


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I used to collect them (PS1/PS2) days. Money is hard to come by nowadays, and JRPGs even more so. I don't buy games that much anymore, except a precious few, and mostly portables, since I have/had lots of downtime at work. Just recently bought Gravity Rush (though not a JRPG)

I still do own a pretty awesome collection of rares, like Suikoden II.


----------



## Velsu

Oh Gravity Rush,how is it? I heard its pretty interesting.
   
  WTTFFF Suikoden 2  Im trying to hunt this one down for a good price but no luck. When i was a kid i traded Suikoden 2 for some crappy game :/


----------



## graphidz

Well, not JRPG related, but still awesome!


----------



## NamelessPFG

Final Fantasy VII's getting ported to the PC AGAIN?
   
  The old Eidos (ironically now Square Enix Europe) PC port was pretty crappy. Text input where YOU HAVE TO USE A VIRTUAL KEYBOARD IN SPITE OF A REAL KEYBOARD SITTING IN FRONT OF YOU, MIDI music with a low-quality soundfont, and other numerous issues. FFVIII PC didn't fare much better.
   
  I just hope they don't pull a Baldur's Gate Enhanced Edition and add paid DLC to a game that didn't originally have any.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

velsu said:


> Oh Gravity Rush,how is it? I heard its pretty interesting.
> 
> WTTFFF Suikoden 2  Im trying to hunt this one down for a good price but no luck. When i was a kid i traded Suikoden 2 for some crappy game :/




Gravity Rush... hmm, I'd give it a 7.5 overall. The game is pretty, and the world is charming, but the game has a pretty simple formula and gets tedious. 

I have to say, I'm not a fan of sandbox/open world type games (GTA, Saints Row, Just Cause, Infamous, Assassin's Creed), because once you have played the first 15 minutes, you're free to do whatever, with side quests, main missions being available whenever. All these games get tedious/repetitive, and don't really surprise you gameplay wise after the first few minutes. You're basically free to just mess around. I prefer some real direction.

I prefer more linear games with set pieces, where the game is focused, and has more attention to detail. Gravity Rush is more of a sandbox/open world game, so it kind of turns me off. I am enjoying it, but I expected more.


----------



## kalbee

Hah. Didn't know about this forum until recently.
  Looking in this thread... am I the only fan of Atelier and Ar Tonelico? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Some of my favorite jRPGs are (in the order listed on my bookshelf):
  -Ar Tonelico (not sure which of the three is my fav)
  -Atelier Iris 2 (I have MK1 but never played it yet)
  -Disgaea 1
  -GrimGrimoire (not rly RPG)
  -OdinSphere
  -Muramasa
  -Valkyria Chronicles
  -Persona 3 (didn't start 4 yet)
  -Tales of Destiny (cause it was the first RPG I played! I have the PS2 remake version only)
  -Demon Souls & Dark Souls (not really RPG)
   
  Naturally I have more games than this but lately nothing seems to strike my interest. Going to pick up Vesperia and maybe Xillia, but the amazon.jp reviews (so in depth) call Xillia one of the absolute worst Tales game. Oh well get it anyway.


----------



## Velsu

Go and try Tales of Graces F,You will be devastated with amount of things to do there. And combat system is just perfect


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Tales of Xillia was just recently announced for English speaking countries! WOOOOOOT.


----------



## kalbee

Oooo nice! Though I guess that also means the japanese track will be gone :S


----------



## Timobkg

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> What, so that people can pirate everything, and companies stop supporting the systems? Look what happened to the PSP. Like it or not, it was all the pirating that made companies stop bringing games to English speaking countries. The system sold well to a point, yet no games were selling. The Wii, as easily hackable as it is, didn't suffer much because it's a Nintendo system, so many people buy them for their kids, etc. The PSP was a teenagers/young adults portable console, and the exploit destroyed it's success very early.
> I'm glad the Vita isn't hackable, and I hope it never is. If it is, you can kiss english games goodbye, as no company is gonna bring games out, since they know the game won't sell, and everyone is gonna pirate.
> My PSP may be hacked, but I play nothing but old games, or games from dead systems. New PSP games, I buy and play on my Vita.


 
  As a counterpoint, the Nintendo DS and PS2 are two of the easiest system to hack, and yet have sold fantastically well, and brought many JRPGs over to us.
   
  At the same time, I agree with you that hacking is primarily used for piracy, and there's no real need for it except for old, abandoned systems.  Some would hack their consoles to play import games back in the day, but are games even region coded anymore?  I thought they did away with it, such that the only thing stopping you from importing would be the language barrier.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The 3DS is region locked.


----------



## NamelessPFG

The region-locking actually started with the DSi, so any DSi-enhanced games will be region-locked if run on a DSi or 3DS (but not the original DS or Lite).
   
  I don't know why anyone thinks region-locking is a good idea to begin with, but at least most of what I want is coming Stateside, especially after Atlus announced they were localizing Code of Princess.


----------



## kalbee

Quote:  





> At the same time, I agree with you that hacking is primarily used for piracy, and there's no real need for it except for old, abandoned systems.  Some would hack their consoles to play import games back in the day, but are games even region coded anymore?  I thought they did away with it, such that the only thing stopping you from importing would be the language barrier.


 

 Yes they are, depending on the console and the game. The 360 has games that are both region locked and some smaller number that are region free. And while the PS3 is generally region-free (yay!), for some reason it seems that P4U (or P4A) is going to be region locked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the first of its kind, and hopefully the only...


----------



## AxelDaemon

One can only hope.  There's even a "Localize this game Facebook page"
   
  Honestly wasn't expecting Tales of Xillia to get localized at the time, and it's awesome that it did and all but.  The next big worry is "Are we getting a supposedly complete version or as is"?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Xillia IS complete. Devs said that there were ideas that they wanted to implement, but couldn't. It happens a LOT with video games. The game isn't half assed. Of course, they'll probably go and do another version down the line, as it seems that they wanna remake older Tales games for the new age. Don't think Xillia is getting anything new for awhile.


----------



## AxelDaemon

Oh ok.  It's just that it seemed like the mass majority were saying that it was an incomplete product so I wasn't sure as to where I should look to get my facts, but I'll take your word for it.  Regardless I was getting it too.  You beat Graces F by the way?
   
  And... on a separate note.  Is that Stocking from Panty and Stocking >_>; ?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I beat Graces F ages ago. Loved it. Yeah, that's Stocking. 

edit: WAS Stocking. XD


----------



## Saoshyant

Huh, wasn't expecting to come across a JRPG thread here, but then again, I just found this place a couple days ago.  On a completely pointless, but relevant to the thread, point, I really wish Magical Vacation had made it to an english translation.  I've learned I just don't have the language skills to be able to learn japanese to play this game, and I'd find playing it alongside a huge text file of game translations too obnoxious to be enjoyable.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Totally understandable. there are a million JRPGs I'd play, but wouldn't wanna sift through translated pages. That's too much back and forth.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

graphidz said:


> @mad lust envy
> well,time to emulate it on my psp then.thanks for the info
> 
> btw,just want to confirm..xenosaga was a sequel to xenogears right?




I missed this post...

Xenosaga is the reimagining of Xenogears. The creators of Xenogears left Square, and made this game (through Namco). Xenosaga: Episode III REALLY, REALLY shows some Xenogears easter eggs, though somewhat subtle-like, since they can't officially use anything based off Xenogears.

The ones I remember...

-one of the characters looks like Citan
-one of the characters looks like Maria and Seibzhen (though in XSIII, the Seibzhen look-alike is actually human sized, but still controlled by the Maria look alike)
-the hardest secret boss is named Omega Id, and looks a lot like Id's Crimson Weltall in Xenogears
-there is a boss with two appendages that end in mini gears that look like Fei's Weltall, and Elly's Vierge.


I'm sure there are more. Xenosaga III was fantasic. I hated part 2's battle system though.


----------



## graphidz

Knew it. Though you didn't have to PM me just to reply that LOL
   
  Though, I never finished playing Xenosaga and I don't know why. Replaying my ps2 is (almost) out of the question. Maybe someday when I feel nostalgic and wanna play unremaked game, then I'll give it another visit


----------



## AxelDaemon

Tales of Destiny Directors Cut officially off hiatus
  
Valkyria Chronicles 3 was being translated?!


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





axeldaemon said:


> Valkyria Chronicles 3 was being translated?!


 
   
  Just finished watching the anime a few days ago. Makes me wanna try playing the game. I played the PSP version and I like it, though it's on hiatus. Planning to pick it up after finishing P3P. Also will try searching the PS3 of the first VC. VC3 is for PS3 right?


----------



## AxelDaemon

PSP


----------



## kalbee

Hm... were those translations for ToD DC and ToD2 (Japanese one; not Eternia)?
  I've yet to finish ToD DC (beat the original PSX game anyway) nor started ToD2...
  Nor did I finish P3 xD gah, that's it, my PS3 shall be blocked for a while.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





axeldaemon said:


> PSP


 
   
  Oh cool! Can't wait for the patch to finish!
   
  Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Hm... were those translations for ToD DC and ToD2 (Japanese one; not Eternia)?
> I've yet to finish ToD DC (beat the original PSX game anyway) nor started ToD2...
> Nor did I finish P3 xD gah, that's it, my PS3 shall be blocked for a while.


 
   
  Y U NO FISNISH P3?! GO PLAY NAO!!! IMO, P3>P4


----------



## kalbee

Haha, you've compelled me. I will go boot up P3 and continue my game 
  I think it was the social links + waiting for the next full moon that was getting to me.
   
  Haven't started P4 yet! and waiting to receive Persona 4 Arena (P4U in my case since my PS3 is japanese)


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Haha, you've compelled me. I will go boot up P3 and continue my game
> I think it was the social links + waiting for the next full moon that was getting to me.
> 
> Haven't started P4 yet! and waiting to receive Persona 4 Arena (P4U in my case since my PS3 is japanese)


 
   
  If you have put the game on hiatus for some time, I'd recommend playing all over again while following a full social link guide or something
   
  P4 is cool, but I'm a city boy, so I like the modern setting of it. Plus P3 girls>>>O4 girls LOL!
   
  Thought of getting P4A/U but I'm not into fighting games...sigh


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> If you have put the game on hiatus for some time, I'd recommend playing all over again while following a full social link guide or something
> 
> P4 is cool, but I'm a city boy, so I like the modern setting of it. Plus P3 girls>>>O4 girls LOL!
> 
> Thought of getting P4A/U but I'm not into fighting games...sigh


 

 If you do get it, I'll play with you when our times match!
  I'm not that good nor that into fighting games either...
   
  Yeah, it's been on hiatus for quite some time. I'll just have to get back on a reassess the situation. Used a social link guide since a bit into the game, but I'm somewhat up to date (missed some timed events but eh...)
  I don't dislike the P4 girls so dunno what to say. The P3 ones are nice though, no doubt! Protagonist is awesome too! Those earphones are real ones too! Audio-Technica


----------



## graphidz

I don't like fighting games because my fingers get tired really quick
   
  Cool! Didn't notice it until you pointed that out. Go Go!!! Well, anyway, gonna get P4 for the Vita anyway. If only there's a limited edition P4 Vita on sell, then a definite buy. I know there's a faceplate for the Vita. Oh and I forgot about one thing. I tried to play PSO but got into a few errors. I can understand that I can't create a character based on my login ID (pity), but got that sorted out, then there is another error...


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> I don't like fighting games because my fingers get tired really quick
> 
> Cool! Didn't notice it until you pointed that out. Go Go!!! Well, anyway, gonna get P4 for the Vita anyway. If only there's a limited edition P4 Vita on sell, then a definite buy. I know there's a faceplate for the Vita. Oh and I forgot about one thing. I tried to play PSO but got into a few errors. I can understand that I can't create a character based on my login ID (pity), but got that sorted out, then there is another error...


 

 Aw that's too bad :< I actually haven't played the game for a while too, busy doing this and that, and how I couldn't proceed in my missions (and thus storyline) since I couldn't find the boss drop + beat the boss in time.
  There were issues with the ships/servers not supporting anymore character creation, perhaps that's what you ran into. I could not have created more characters due to that same reason.
   
  Ah so you have a vita! nice nice, so if you're planning on buying these games I suppose you can read Japanese, or at least to some extent?
  Since I already have P4 for PS2 since release I can't warrant buying P4Golden (would need a VITA for that too) :/
   
  And back from playing a bit of P3 again... man, just remembered how I absolutely love how Akihiko is so afraid of Mitsuru lol. And his persona is weak to ice at that xP


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Aw that's too bad :< I actually haven't played the game for a while too, busy doing this and that, and how I couldn't proceed in my missions (and thus storyline) since I couldn't find the boss drop + beat the boss in time.
> There were issues with the ships/servers not supporting anymore character creation, perhaps that's what you ran into. I could not have created more characters due to that same reason.
> 
> Ah so you have a vita! nice nice, so if you're planning on buying these games I suppose you can read Japanese, or at least to some extent?
> ...


 
   
  I know right...feels so left out LOL. Don't remember how long to finish a boss, 1 month was it? But for P3, it is one month. Just stop social linking and go grab your sword and bust some shadows' @ss!
   
  Really? Not sure... but probably will try again. Since that error, I deleted the game... Gonna have to re-download it then
   
  Oh no no no..I typed that wrongly. I don't have a Vita-as of now- but I do plan on getting one, especially BEFORE a slim version comes out. Because my PS family is all PHAT version. Plus if there is a P4G Vita version (there's a Miku version, but I'm no fan of her), then I'm sold
   
  BTW, have you watched Persona Trinity Soul?
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



Akihiko is in there!


----------



## kalbee

I might have to get myself a VITA... I REALLY want to buy the Ys 25th anniversary bundle with Ys Celceta.
  That would set me back 400$ Dx...
   
  Oh and the first paragraph I wrote was about PSO2, many of my missions are are to complete specific fields within X minutes, including the boss. Just can't manage to do it, and if you aren't soloing it, there would often be 2 boss or stronger boss anyway to balance.
   
  Yup, watched Trinity Soul. To be honest I don't remember much of it... lol


----------



## NamelessPFG

Funny that you bring up Ys, since I bought Origin and The Oath in Felghana during the Steam summer sale.
   
  Unfortunately, there's still a lot of missing entries in the series in the Steam library, or any other PC digital distribution service for that matter, and a lot of the PSP Falcom releases tend not to get localized. (We're already lucky enough to get Sora no Kiseki FC/Trails in the Sky in the first place...)


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I went and bought Xenosaga III for the PS2. I remembered it being a pretty good game, and I'm in need of an RPG right now anyways.

Id get the other two, but I really hated XSII. That battle system was horrible.


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





namelesspfg said:


> Funny that you bring up Ys, since I bought Origin and The Oath in Felghana during the Steam summer sale.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's still a lot of missing entries in the series in the Steam library, or any other PC digital distribution service for that matter, and a lot of the PSP Falcom releases tend not to get localized. (We're already lucky enough to get Sora no Kiseki FC/Trails in the Sky in the first place...)


 

 Yea... though I'm glad Falcom offers international shipping at the shipping rate given by EMS. Send them a email to get a quote, or to buy.
  Naturally for an English release we'd probably have to wait a really long time till Sora no Kiseki SC comes out, and all the other ones after. Assuming Zero no Kiseki will eventually be localized too, that would be depending if the localization company will decide to skip Sora no Kiseki the3rd. There's a few characters from which you'll meet again in Zero/Ao no Kiseki, but not sure how important the3rd is in terms of the canonical storyline. That is the only one out of all these mentions that I have yet to touch at all.


----------



## Alondite

Enjoying Xenoblade Chronicles right now. Spectacularly good. Battle system is pretty interesting, and certainly fresh for a JRPG. It has a good combination of strategy and intensity. Characters are much less archetypical than what you find in most games, much more human and relateable. Soundtrack is solid overall. Some songs are just sort of "there," but there are some gems too. The game has a knack for really intense, immersive cinematics. Easily the best JRPG I've played in a long time.


----------



## NamelessPFG

My pre-order of The Last Story just shipped today! I'll probably have to wait a few extra days since I opted for the free shipping, but thanks to a Newegg promo code, it only cost me $40 instead of $50.
   
  Does anyone else here already have it or is looking forward to it?


----------



## kalbee

!!
  And thus I have now two Play-Asia coupons ($5 off $60+ order)
  Exp. 27/09/12 & 04/10/12
  If anyone wants them let me know, otherwise I'm posting it on Play-Asia's FB page.


----------



## poe8130

I would take those of you if you dont mind.


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





poe8130 said:


> I would take those of you if you dont mind.


 

 The coupons? Send me a PM--gotta run for an errand right now.
  I'll likely hold onto one of them for the moment, in case I can use it for an eventual DJmax Technika. If I buy a VITA.
  Games + Audio = both expensive hobbies.


----------



## graphidz

Beat mine : gaming+audio+photography


----------



## NamelessPFG

Gaming, computers, and now audio thanks to this forum.
   
  Thankfully, I'm not too into photography to the point where I feel like spending the big bucks on DSLRs to displace this Pentax Spotmatic I found at a thrift store in great condition for under $16. Modern digital bodies are expensive enough as is, and don't get me started on the lenses.
   
  But all of these hobbies combined have nothing on cars when it comes down to wallet hurt, I'm sure...


----------



## kalbee

Lol, oh man cars... yeah those are expensive toys. And motorcycles.
  Until we get into speakers.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Oh, I almost forgot: I'm a videophile at heart, certainly far moreso than I am an audiophile, but I can't afford the video gear I really want.
   
  If front projectors were an option, a Barco Cine 9 or Sony G70 would be really nice. But since they're not, I'd have to opt for a working Sony GDM-FW900 as the holy grail of PC monitors. Even in 2012, you still can't beat CRTs for gaming, but they're getting tougher and tougher to find in tip-top shape without screwed-up colors (which tends to plague later FD Trinitron monitors, FW900 included).
   
  Then I want one of these capture cards specifically. Why? They capture 240p RGB signals very well, in addition to handling everything up to 1080p and possibly beyond. For a moment, I thought I was going to be in a lot of wallet hurt since Micomsoft products are difficult to get outside of Japan, let alone for a low price, but then some board members pointed out a nearly-identical card that sells for a mere US$125 locally. Yes, please! (And they're easier to find than those rare Immersive Holo3DGraph II cards...)
   
  As a bonus, 240p RGB input capability gives me the option to use pretty much any PC monitor out there with my retro consoles at maximum image quality, instead of having to hunt down the few displays available in North America with 15 KHz RGB input capability (since SCART doesn't exist here). The cost is a frame or two of input lag, but at least I can record my console games at the video quality I demand! Anything less than RGB or component/YUV just doesn't do it for me. S-Video has color artifacts. Composite video makes everything blurry in addition to more color artifacts. RF...oh god no.


----------



## graphidz

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2012/08/24/persona-4-golden-solid-gold-premium-edition/
   
  OMG!!! I'M ORDERING THIS EVEN THOUGH I DON'T HAVE A VITA YET!!!!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I have to pre-order that soon-ish.

Ironically, I've never been a fan of Persona... GASP.


----------



## graphidz

mad lust envy said:


> I have to pre-order that soon-ish.
> Ironically, I've never been a fan of Persona... GASP.



*GASP! *
GO. ORDER. NAO!!!!! 
Well, this is the only reason to buy a VITA, other than uncharted that is


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Again, I'm not a big fan of Persona. I didn't like any of them. I didn't like the random-esque dungeons in Persona 3. It's all a bit basic.

I liked SMT: Nocture and Digital Devil Saga okay, but I didn't LOVE them. I guess I'm just not a fan of their rpgs. That being said, I'll be getting P4 (the $40 one). I need something to play on my Vita, and this is as good as it's gonna get for awhile.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Again, I'm not a big fan of Persona. I didn't like any of them. I didn't like the random-esque dungeons in Persona 3. It's all a bit basic.
> I liked SMT: Nocture and Digital Devil Saga okay, but I didn't LOVE them. I guess I'm just not a fan of their rpgs. That being said, I'll be getting P4 (the $40 one). I need something to play on my Vita, and this is as good as it's gonna get for awhile.


 
   
  Aww...where's the love? Well, you have your own preferences, so I'll leave it at that.
  Anyway...Can't wait! Though I was hoping a P4G Vita but hey, this will do


----------



## Renari

I would have to say.
   

 FFVI
 FFIX
 Chrono Cross - I never played Chrono Trigger and didn't even know it existed until many years later. I also didn't know this game had multiple endings so I only ever beat it once.
 Ar Tonelico
 Star Ocean
 Tales of <insert title here>
   
  I have played a lot of others however the ones above are the ones that I consider to be really good.
   
  Oh, another that I'm most likely the only one here that has played is Guardian's Crusade which was one of my first JRPG if not my first (I was very young then, don't remember).


----------



## kalbee

@graph: lol sorry I didn't reply regarding the P4G bundle in the other thread, since I already saw you post it here. To be honest, I'm not sure I would warrant myself buying P4G if I get a VITA, simply because I've bought P4 on release (in fact I preordered it and have the North American artbook with it). Though I wouldn't be able to play PS2 on the go... :S
  They should probably sell some glasses too! haha. Evangelion has made some, and they frankly look quite nice. Then again Evangelion has a bit of everything...
   
  @Renari: Ar Tonelico!!
  Which one was your favorite? Mine is probably the first game, although it's indeed somewhat lacking comparing to the two other titles.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy




----------



## Renari

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *kalbee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Renari: Ar Tonelico!!
> Which one was your favorite? Mine is probably the first game, although it's indeed somewhat lacking comparing to the two other titles.


 
  I don't thing I can really pin anyone one better than the others, I liked them all quite a bit. I have this thing where I'm bad at making decisions when I feel it's going to hurt someones feelings and this was a common problem I had in all of the games. I've actually yet to play Qoga and it looks just as good as the last two.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> @graph: lol sorry I didn't reply regarding the P4G bundle in the other thread, since I already saw you post it here. To be honest, I'm not sure I would warrant myself buying P4G if I get a VITA, simply because I've bought P4 on release (in fact I preordered it and have the North American artbook with it). Though I wouldn't be able to play PS2 on the go... :S
> They should probably sell some glasses too! haha. Evangelion has made some, and they frankly look quite nice. Then again Evangelion has a bit of everything...


 
   
  That's OK. Just can't contain my excitement over the release 
  Lucky you...since I'm living in third world country, pirating's a norm. So this is my chance to redeem myself LOL. There are a few add on scenes like they go skiing (Kuma goes to the real world!) and some improved graphics. Not sure if it is enough to be a rebuy or anything, but I just love the P4. That would look cool...though they wear pretty generic glasses so...(BTW, I remember K-On releasing their own set of glasses). Yeah, Evangelion is like a legend so it comes to no surprise. They even have their own phone and watch!
   
  Off-note : Did IcedTea(not sure much about his name, check back in the anime thread) PM you? He wants to find a P4Arena player
   
   


mad lust envy said:


>


 
   
  LOL!
  Good thing I have only one account. I don't have the urge to get another account since I don't download much demos or full games. I tend to buy them in hard copy


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I bought FFVII on my original account, which I lost the information and email for. It wasn't until very recently that I remembered the email address. By then, I had already made another PSN account which I have almost everything on. :rolleyes:

So mad that Sony won't allow for at least 2 accounts on the Vita.

I do own a physical copy of FFVII, and I can also play it on my PSP, but I rather play on the Vita! 

Oh, I realized Suikoden is also on that account. Sigh...


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





renari said:


> I don't thing I can really pin anyone one better than the others, I liked them all quite a bit. I have this thing where I'm bad at making decisions when I feel it's going to hurt someones feelings and this was a common problem I had in all of the games. I've actually yet to play Qoga and it looks just as good as the last two.


 
  Well, it gets weirder and weirder each game IMO. Still liked them all very much. Qoga does manage to tie the whole trilogy together and pull a nice ending, so that's always a HUGE plus!
   
  Quote: 





graphidz said:


> That's OK. Just can't contain my excitement over the release
> Lucky you...since I'm living in third world country, pirating's a norm. So this is my chance to redeem myself LOL. There are a few add on scenes like they go skiing (Kuma goes to the real world!) and some improved graphics. Not sure if it is enough to be a rebuy or anything, but I just love the P4. That would look cool...though they wear pretty generic glasses so...(BTW, I remember K-On releasing their own set of glasses). Yeah, Evangelion is like a legend so it comes to no surprise. They even have their own phone and watch!
> 
> Off-note : Did IcedTea(not sure much about his name, check back in the anime thread) PM you? He wants to find a P4Arena player
> ...


 
  xD well the amount of cash I flushed into games, I'm sure I could have bought a summit-fi or two.
  Yeah Evangelion phone was really nice... the best one though was the Gundam one! Comes with a awesome charging dock. Man, what I would do to get one...
  And yes, he did PM me  looking forward to playing with him!
   
  Aye... I have PSN issues of my own. My actual PSN is Japanese (so is my PS3, but alas), so getting PSN card/points are kind of a hassle and very expensive, not to mention the prices on the Japanese PSN in terms of DLCs seem to be higher overall, especially considering the current exchange rates :<
  Which means if I buy games here I won't have a PSN to get DLCs >_<;; I can manage with multiple accounts (brother's or friends') on the PS3 but I'm not sure if the VITA can do that.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The Vita can't. It can only have one account at a time.


----------



## kalbee

Thanks for the clarification!
  And, any experience with successful remote play? xD


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Thanks for the clarification!
> And, any experience with successful remote play? xD


 
   
  I think you have to reset the Vita so that it can accept another PSN I think
   
  Has the Vita already have this function enabled? I know it has or will have but not sure if it's already? What game supports it ATM?


----------



## kalbee

From some of the searched online, it seems there's VERY little number of titles that support that.
  The ones that do... are terribly not my cup of tea. And surely not jRPG :<
   
  Otherwise, supposedly PSone titles can all be remote play'd... or something.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> From some of the searched online, it seems there's VERY little number of titles that support that.
> The ones that do... are terribly not my cup of tea. And surely not jRPG :<
> 
> Otherwise, supposedly PSone titles can all be remote play'd... or something.


 
   
  I doubt that since not even with the latest Vita update that's supposedly able to finally play PSone classics aren't that complete. You have to transfer from the PS# some of the other PSone classics


----------



## kalbee

Really? shame =/
  knowing Sony, remote play being the awesome it is, will never see proper usability T-T


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Remote Play was terrible on the PSP. Laggy as hell, and the graphical fidelity was severely lacking. I don't have much high hopes for it being much better on the Vita.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Remote Play was terrible on the PSP. Laggy as hell, and the graphical fidelity was severely lacking. I don't have much high hopes for it being much better on the Vita.


 
   
  I know right? Tried once and never tried again. Though I was kinda happy to see my PS3 homescreen on the PSP


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

i'm still working on a complete us ps1 rpg collection, there are about 81 give or take releases and im about halfway maybe, i stopped counting years ago, got most of the expensive ones out of the way, tactics ogre i think is the only rpg i need that costs more than 35, it goes for around 75-80
   
   
  ps1 has the best rpg library of any system save maybe snes, ps2 had some good ones also, mostly atlus titles but everything else seemed mediocre to me


----------



## graphidz

I'm thinking of buying Tales of Graces F : first day edition since I saw a seller selling it at about the same price as the normal one. Is there anything that I should know of the game? Like how it relates to other Tales Of series?
   
  I guess I have to sell my  Doomsday bundle to buy me new games...


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

i havent been able to get into even 1 jrpg this entire generation save maybe lost odyssey which im just now starting to play, anyone got any recommendations? 
   
   
   
  last rpg i could play was persona 4, but i dont count ps2 rpgs as this gen, almost 100 percent of jrpgs this gen seem garbage to me or after playing them, actually ARE garbage (resonance of fate, ff13)


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





dutchi merengue said:


> i havent been able to get into even 1 jrpg this entire generation save maybe lost odyssey which im just now starting to play, anyone got any recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> last rpg i could play was persona 4, but i dont count ps2 rpgs as this gen, almost 100 percent of jrpgs this gen seem garbage to me or after playing them, actually ARE garbage (resonance of fate, ff13)


 
   
  You're absolutely right. Even the Atelier series, which I used to adore, on PS3 were not as fun. They are fun it their own way, but not so much fun in terms of a jRPG setting. I own:
  -Ar Tonelico 3
  -Atelier Rorona & Totori & Meruru
  -Neptunia
  -Star Ocean: The Last Hope
  -Valkyria Chronicle (not really jRPG?)
  -Tales of Vesperia
   
  I liked most of them, with exception to Neptunia that I regret buying even to this day, but they certainly don't cater to the general jRPG/RPG gamer. In terms of story I think quite a lot of people aren't so happy with Star Ocean but I really liked it. Valkyria Chronicle, is fantastic, but it is not a jRPG through standard classification... worth getting IMO. Tales of Vesperia... well, there's no English PS3 version. I guess the only one that remains is Ar Tonelico 3, but it might be bizarre for many.
   
  The 3 Atelier games mentioned above are entertaining for the scenarios/event scenes. There's not much to it in terms of story, as opposed to the Atelier Iris series on PS2. Haven't started Mana Khemia yet so I can't comment on that. If gameplay is not that important to you, it can be quite fun... All 3 of them have time limit; the new Atelier Ayesha apparently does not, and probably means it will have better story involvement.
   
  Otherwise Demon Souls and Dark Souls are both REALLY fun, if not on the difficult side. Love them.
   
   
  The RPGs I enjoyed the most lately though, are on PSP. If playing in Japanese is okay for you, try Zero no Kiseki and Ao no Kiseki. The previous series, Sora no Kiseki is also excellent--one or two of the latter series has a English release. Otherwise in English, Ys games are also quite fun! FALCOM (the maker company) is awesome when it comes to RPG and music.


----------



## Makiah S

Wii U is coming out and so far there are no J RPG's Being listed -.-, there's not even a RPG other than Zelda being annouced atm. Still I'm hoping the MULTITUDE of J Rpgs on PlaySation will get Ports to Wii U


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Wii U is coming out and so far there are no J RPG's Being listed -.-, there's not even a RPG other than Zelda being annouced atm. Still I'm hoping the MULTITUDE of J Rpgs on PlaySation will get Ports to Wii U


 
   
  I'm hoping the opposite, from the DS/3DS --> Vita


----------



## graphidz

http://www.ign.com/top/rpgs
   
  10 Fallout 3
 9 Mass Effect 1
 8 World of Warcraft
 7 Skyrim
 6 Diablo 2
 5 FF IV
 4 Pokemon Red/Blue
 3 Baldurs Gate 2
 2 chrono Trigger
 1 FF VI
   
WHAT THE HELL IS WITH NO 6-10?!?!
   
  THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THE WHOLE LIST?!?!?!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The certainly got the first two right. I mean, FFVI isn't my personal fave, but overall, it is indeed the best RPG ever made.

And I agree, 6-10... is What


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

My top 5 (in terms of personal opinion, and overall quality)....

5. Xenogears
4. Final Fantasy VII
3. Suikoden II
2. Chrono Trigger
1. FFVI

Just off personal love...

3. Chrono trigger
2. FFVII
1. Suikoden II


----------



## kalbee

I would put Odin Sphere somewhere in there too :S though it's almost action-adventure in terms of gameplay.


----------



## graphidz

The outrages thing is Persona 3 and 4 are below 50! Also my personal favourite, FFX is 64.


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

i cant take any list serious that doesnt include ff7 in their top ten, all fanboy aside that game was revolutionary and deserves the praise it gets, also that entire list is ******** but pretty much any list dealing with that many rpgs is going to be controversial


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





dutchi merengue said:


> i cant take any list serious that doesnt include ff7 in their top ten, all fanboy aside that game was revolutionary and deserves the praise it gets, also that entire list is ******** but pretty much any list dealing with that many rpgs is going to be controversial


 
   
  Not really. The biggest controversial is No. 6-10. THAT'S CONTROVERSIAL!


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> Not really. The biggest controversial is No. 6-10. THAT'S CONTROVERSIAL!


 

*10 Fallout 3
 9 Mass Effect 1
 8 World of Warcraft
 7 Skyrim
 6 Diablo 2*
 5 FF IV
 4 Pokemon Red/Blue
 3 Baldurs Gate 2
 2 chrono Trigger
 1 FF VI
   
  Aye. World of Warcraft? Seriously? Even if it had RPG elements to it, how can they...
  If MMO's could count, then TalesWeaver needs a place up there. Never seen a MMO incorporate story-specific playable characters + storyline together that well.
   
  Mass Effect is pretty awesome (seeing the bits my brother was playing) so I guess I can't say much about that.
   
   
  FF7 was quite nice but overall I still find it overrated by way far. Wonder how they went from Materia to Draw system in FF8 lol...


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> *10 Fallout 3
> 9 Mass Effect 1
> 8 World of Warcraft
> 7 Skyrim
> ...


 
   
  Never could get the hang of Materia system...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The Materia system was so easy and exploitable. Just focus on 3 sets of materia, and use the exchange option when switching characters. 

The easiest solutions were

Everyone having:

All+Cure
Enemy Skill
HP Plus (multiple ones), MP plus

Then certain party members with:

Steal
Manipulate (to get your Enemy Skills)
All-Offensive Magic (Fire, etc) until you have the AOE Enemy Skill attacks
One summon each (not necessary)

The only offensive materia you really need is Enemy Skill. You nab Aqualung, Beta, Trine, early enough, and they will kill pretty much anything. Then you have Big guard, and a whole bunch of other fantastic defensive spells. Enemy Skill is the best materia in the game, assuming you know where to get your skills. You get two Enemy Skill materias early enough, and they should always be equipped.

If you use Tifa, set her up with Cover+Counter, and counter+2x/4x cute (later on in the game). Since her final weapon's damage relies on how high her limit break gauge is, NEVER use the Atk command or Limit Break with her (which isn't exactly useful to begin with). With multiple counters and 2x/4x hit, she'll be doing 9999x4 damage every time she covers someone and counters. She breaks the game. XD

Works for other characters, but Tifa is the easiest guaranteed 9999 with each hit and her Limit break maxed. I basically use her for magic/defense, whenever she's not destroying everything with her counters.

Sorry. I love FFVII. I've played it easily over 15 times.

Is it the best game? No. But it's my favorite overall in terms of mythology and characters.


----------



## kalbee

Sadly I never beat any FF games... SOMETHING always happens to the system/console. It's like it's fated to stop working when I reach X point in the game.
   
  Materia system was pretty complicated compared to Draw system, but darn is Draw a pain.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> The Materia system was so easy and exploitable. Just focus on 3 sets of materia, and use the exchange option when switching characters.
> The easiest solutions were
> Everyone having:
> All+Cure
> ...


 
   
  Oh crap do I don't understand much of what you are saying. I actually stopped halfway of the game (I thing some part in disc 2, not sure) LOL
   
  Not sure when I'll be able to continue/restart playing it since I've got Tales of Graces F, ICO/Shadow of Colossus, and Valkyria Chronicles coming in XD
   
  @Kalbee, The only FF game I ever finished was FFX, FF13m FF13-2 and Crisis Core...That's really a sad list...


----------



## kalbee

Well, I didn't beat any of em... though I did see a few endings, like 7 and 8.
   
  Oh actually I did beat FFTA... THATS IT! lol. I never managed to beat the first stage of FFT either.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Well, I didn't beat any of em... though I did see a few endings, like 7 and 8.
> 
> Oh actually I did beat FFTA... THATS IT! lol. I never managed to beat the first stage of FFT either.


 
   
  FFTA was for the GBA right? I had to use an emulator to play that. And I did finished that too lol


----------



## kalbee

Yup, emulator for me too. Only had the original gameboy at the time hehe.
  I think it was probably the easiest FF game ever made.


----------



## graphidz

Really? That game was what I hate the most especially when I miss my attacks. Probably not my kind of genre. Didn't even finished Disgaea, except for the first game


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> Really? That game was what I hate the most especially when I miss my attacks. Probably not my kind of genre. Didn't even finished Disgaea, except for the first game


 
  Haha, well, Disgaea... Finishing the storyline is one simple task... beating the whole extra is quite a feat in itself.
  I never got THAT far, beat the storyline a few times with different endings... that's about it? Still can't manage to do all the other worlds.
   
  Disgaea 2 I also just beat storyline. Disgaea 3 was weird so I sold the game (huge waste of money, couldn't sell back for much T-T). Didn't get Disgaea 4, probably should?
  D1 was still my fav, and I love tactical RPGs.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Haha, well, Disgaea... Finishing the storyline is one simple task... beating the whole extra is quite a feat in itself.
> I never got THAT far, beat the storyline a few times with different endings... that's about it? Still can't manage to do all the other worlds.
> 
> Disgaea 2 I also just beat storyline. Disgaea 3 was weird so I sold the game (huge waste of money, couldn't sell back for much T-T). Didn't get Disgaea 4, probably should?
> D1 was still my fav, and I love tactical RPGs.


 
   
  That game is insane... max lvl was like what? 9999lvl? Then you can reincarnate into lvl1 again and go all the way to lvl9999 AGAIN...Seriously, that game needs a lot of trophies...
  Different endings? It has many endings? That's actually news to me LOL. I only saw when Laharl defeated the arcangel and then got reincarnated dood... And never touched it again
   
  I think D2 was acceptable since the MC was kinda cool and all. And Laharl's appearance too. I wonder how big is that game really...
  Tactical...not my genre...
   
  Which reminds me, I need to tr that PSP game with that 40 endings and also dating sim system (from what I read in Kotaku). Not sure about the name though


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

you know what i hate about rpgs, investing like 40 hours into them and then for whatever reason taking a break, coming back like 3 months later and you forgot how to play or where to go and What was happening in the story 
   
   
  i cant even tell you how many rpgs i never finished when i was only like 4 hours from beating the game, never beat final fantasy x, vagrant story or persona 2 & 3 because of this, and thats just off the top of my head


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





dutchi merengue said:


> you know what i hate about rpgs, investing like 40 hours into them and then for whatever reason taking a break, coming back like 3 months later and you forgot how to play or where to go and What was happening in the story
> 
> 
> i cant even tell you how many rpgs i never finished when i was only like 4 hours from beating the game, never beat final fantasy x, vagrant story or persona 2 & 3 because of this, and thats just off the top of my head


 
   
  If it was me, I'd play all over again. If there was any rare items, I'm sure to forget that I even had one. Thus It isn't a problem for me
   
  Anyway, now playing : Growlanser - Wayfarer of Time


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That's why I focus on one rpg at a time, and try to finish them relatively quickly.

I'm currently trying to play Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distcance, but I'm turned off by the mess of things they have us doing. From the bullsh*t monster raising, to the drop system that switches the characters, etc. I'm no longer a fan of Kingdom Hearts at this point.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That's why I focus on one rpg at a time, and try to finish them relatively quickly.

I'm currently trying to play Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distcance, but I'm turned off by the mess of things they have us doing. From the bullsh*t monster raising, to the drop system that switches the characters, etc. I'm no longer a fan of Kingdom Hearts at this point.


----------



## Dutchi MerenGue

do people really like level grinding in jrpgs? i never understood how games like monster hunter are so popular, only games i've ever enjoyed grinding in were star ocean 2, legend of legaia maybe and chrono trigger, if srpgs count i pretty much obliterated final fantasy tactics lol
   
   
  wierdly enough, the one game you SHOULDN'T grind in, final fantasy 8, you can pretty much break beyond repair by leveling squall and only squall by about 15 or 20 levels in the early game. fighting that t rex thing with quistis in the garden first chance you get pretty much lets you breeze through the game, killed omega weapon and esther in the final fight both in like 30 seconds or less


----------



## kalbee

Grinding is one thing... Grinding by consuming items is a whole other level of pain...!!
I can think of Odin Sphere and specially Zweii at this point... Wasn't able to muster the patience to farm for food items, make better food items out of them and eat a bunch for leveling up.


----------



## graphidz

Why we grind? LOOK AT THOSE PRETTY NUMBERS!!!!
  It's psychological effect from seeing those big numbers that makes me I want a bigger damage points. I think Kotaku has an article on this. Look it up
   
  Hopefully a KH bundle HD in the PS3 will be released at some point. Never finished the first one since it won't accept PS1 dualshock controller and everytime I bought PS2 dualshock, it just messes up quickly
   
  Just got my Tales of Graces F (day 1 bundle) + Valkyria Chronicles + Ico&Shadow of Colossus
   
  Can't wait for my holidays! 3 WEEKS OF RPGs GALORE!
   
  Anyone here play Growlanser Wayfarer of Time? I'm hooked! First time that I played all day long. I played even when my PSP was recharging LOL


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm guessing you dodn't hear the news? Lol.


http://www.siliconera.com/2012/09/23/kingdom-hearts-hd-1-5-remix-first-look-with-the-tgs-trailer/


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I'm guessing you dodn't hear the news? Lol.
> http://www.siliconera.com/2012/09/23/kingdom-hearts-hd-1-5-remix-first-look-with-the-tgs-trailer/


 
   
  I know that. This was what Kotaku updated before :



> Update: Square Enix is referring to Kingdom Hearts HD 1.5 ReMIX as a "video work" (
> 映像作品). Kotaku asked Square Enix booth reps at the Tokyo Game Show if the game would be playable, or simply HD video; however, they would not elaborate.


 
   
  And the status now is like FFVII HD, which is just a video as of now and no news of a remake
   
  Well, unless Kotaku is slow...


----------



## Makiah S

here's one, Monster hunter is coming to the Wii U... YAY for monster hunter staying on Nintendo... other than that I got nothing e.e


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> here's one, Monster hunter is coming to the Wii U... YAY for monster hunter staying on Nintendo... other than that I got nothing e.e


 
   
  BOO NINTENDO!!! (JK)
  I'm still waiting (hopefully) for them to release MH for, at least, VITA or the PS3. In my mind, they are too lazy because PS3 is more complicated to develop games on


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> BOO NINTENDO!!! (JK)
> I'm still waiting (hopefully) for them to release MH for, at least, VITA or the PS3. In my mind, they are too lazy because PS3 is more complicated to develop games on


 
  BOO go fall of a CLIFF, if not for NINTENDO there would not FREAKING be a Play Station ANYTHING, anways there was a new MH for the PsP and they did a HD remake of that game for the PS3 I belive, so that game is still new to me, but yes as far as a NEW NEW Monster Huner, I'm all for it being on the wii, it's cheaper to develop for and still looks lovely <3 plus Online play is easy seeing as all u need is wireless. No silly accounts to deal with! 
   
  But there should be a MH on the Vita, seeing as Psp has more Monster Hunter than Wii or PS2\3


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> BOO go fall of a CLIFF, if not for NINTENDO there would not FREAKING be a Play Station ANYTHING, anways there was a new MH for the PsP and they did a HD remake of that game for the PS3 I belive, so that game is still new to me, but yes as far as a NEW NEW Monster Huner, I'm all for it being on the wii, it's cheaper to develop for and still looks lovely <3 plus Online play is easy seeing as all u need is wireless. No silly accounts to deal with!
> 
> But there should be a MH on the Vita, seeing as Psp has more Monster Hunter than Wii or PS2\3


 
   
  The thing is, the very last MH for the PS is MH Portable 3rd and when that game was remade for the PS3, it wasn't a full fledge game. Just a port from a portable system
   
  Well, I'm still hoping. Anyway, I have JRPGs to play while I wait


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> The thing is, the very last MH for the PS is MH Portable 3rd and when that game was remade for the PS3, it wasn't a full fledge game. Just a port from a portable system
> 
> Well, I'm still hoping. Anyway, I have JRPGs to play while I wait


 
  lucky u :[, wii didn't have to mny rpgs [I have Xenosaga] ... I should really try to get a ps2 emulator to work on my computer :x


----------



## kalbee

Wii has Muramasa


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Wii has Muramasa


 
  to gorey e.e


----------



## kalbee

Eh? But there's like no gore in it :x
When enemies/monsters die, their sprite just turns black, leaving a glowing soul orb which you absorb.
At least for the great majority; I don't personally remember any gore.

Instead there's SUPER DELICIOUS LOOKING FOOD ANIMATION.
I swear.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Eh? But there's like no gore in it :x
> When enemies/monsters die, their sprite just turns black, leaving a glowing soul orb which you absorb.
> At least for the great majority; I don't personally remember any gore.
> Instead there's SUPER DELICIOUS LOOKING FOOD ANIMATION.
> I swear.


 
  Then what's with that M rating :[


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Then what's with that M rating :[


 
   
  You actually read the rating? How old are you?
   
  @PS2 emu
  You really need a powerful PC to do that though...I'm not sure how powerful, but I know my crappy lappy can't, since even running a DS emu lags a lot


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

If anyone in the USA is interested, I'm willing to trade my copy of Kingdom Hearts: Dream Drop Distance for another game.


----------



## kalbee

mshenay said:


> Then what's with that M rating :[



Probably the fact that you're still swinging a sword around.
And girls/kitsune in onsen (don't actually see anything).


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> You actually read the rating? How old are you?
> 
> @PS2 emu
> You really need a powerful PC to do that though...I'm not sure how powerful, but I know my crappy lappy can't, since even running a DS emu lags a lot


 
  I have a REALLY power Computer which I why I mentioned it, I could run Wii emulation to as well
   
  and I'm 19 mind you... I'm not a fan of all this over sexullized Eletronica media... if it's M it's usually more violent or sexual than I'm comfortable with... I won't support that kind of misrepretation of women or waht ever
   
  ANYWAYS, I'll have to look into emulation. I'm pretty sure I can do it!


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> I have a REALLY power Computer which I why I mentioned it, I could run Wii emulation to as well
> 
> and I'm 19 mind you... I'm not a fan of all this over sexullized Eletronica media... if it's M it's usually more violent or sexual than I'm comfortable with... I won't support that kind of misrepretation of women or waht ever
> 
> ANYWAYS, I'll have to look into emulation. I'm pretty sure I can do it!


 
   
  Jelly...
   
  Same here. I don't even read the rating LOL
   
  Go find it then. And play some FFX and Persona while you're at it


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> Jelly...
> 
> Same here. I don't even read the rating LOL
> 
> Go find it then. And play some FFX and Persona while you're at it


 
  Ikr, well the big issue with EMulation is getting the Bios software files... thats why the NDS emulation is so choppy, the lack of that bios file makes it run rather slow, because ur pc is plenty strong enough to emulate up to ps2 pretty easyily it's software more than anything... ofc getting into wii and ps3 emulation yea you need some POWER


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Ikr, well the big issue with EMulation is getting the Bios software files... thats why the NDS emulation is so choppy, the lack of that bios file makes it run rather slow, because ur pc is plenty strong enough to emulate up to ps2 pretty easyily it's software more than anything... ofc getting into wii and ps3 emulation yea you need some POWER


 
   
  That's news to me. So I need a BIOS fie to emulate properly? But I never came across his BIOS problem except emulating PS1 games on Android phones
   
  Unless, the onboard BIOS files are crappy and there are no other BIOS files to use + the creator doesn't want to improve it...


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> That's news to me. So I need a BIOS fie to emulate properly? But I never came across his BIOS problem except emulating PS1 games on Android phones
> 
> Unless, the onboard BIOS files are crappy and there are no other BIOS files to use + the creator doesn't want to improve it...


 
  I wont set it in stone that you NEED bios files, but things have always ran smoother for me when I could get ahold of them! So they help... always they just happen to be the hardest thing to get ahold of -.-
   
  WHICH is eaxctly why I own a Nintendo DS lite... I could never get ahold of those DS bios files [u might be able to now tbh]


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> I wont set it in stone that you NEED bios files, but things have always ran smoother for me when I could get ahold of them! So they help... always they just happen to be the hardest thing to get ahold of -.-
> 
> WHICH is eaxctly why I own a Nintendo DS lite... I could never get ahold of those DS bios files [u might be able to now tbh]


 
   
  Should I or should I not get a DS?!?!?!
   
  The only game I want to play now is Love Plus LOL. Maybe the new Pokemon Black/White, bu that's it. Oh and probably MH too...


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> Should I or should I not get a DS?!?!?!
> 
> The only game I want to play now is Love Plus LOL. Maybe the new Pokemon Black/White, bu that's it. Oh and probably MH too...


 
  GET IT, pokemon is LAME on an emulator you need the real thing to really enjoy it, same with MH <3 hey I got one I can sell to u


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> GET IT, pokemon is LAME on an emulator you need the real thing to really enjoy it, same with MH <3 hey I got one I can sell to u


 
   
  Oh sure, ONLY IF I CAN SMUGGLE THAT FROM THE CUSTOMS, YEAH SURE
   
  No money right now really...Funding for Paradox + Project H + Anything in between (ectra HDD, PS3 games, Camera Lenses, etc) now so yeah...


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> Oh sure, ONLY IF I CAN SMUGGLE THAT FROM THE CUSTOMS, YEAH SURE
> 
> No money right now really...Funding for Paradox + Project H + Anything in between (ectra HDD, PS3 games, Camera Lenses, etc) now so yeah...


 
  ahh well that's a better endavor than a DS for sure! Currently seraching for meh first Car and Cell phone e.e


----------



## mepstein10

I guess it's about time I posted here.Been on headfi for a long time but not really doing anything in the forums. So at least this is a change.
   
  Just out of curiosity who here actually plays the games in Japanese? Or has some knowledge of the Japanese language. I ended up teaching myself because I got tired of waiting for localization to get done. Though for most localized games I switch the audio track to Japanese since I usually can't stand the English one with very few exceptions.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mepstein10 said:


> I guess it's about time I posted here.Been on headfi for a long time but not really doing anything in the forums. So at least this is a change.
> 
> Just out of curiosity who here actually plays the games in Japanese? Or has some knowledge of the Japanese language. I ended up teaching myself because I got tired of waiting for localization to get done. Though for most localized games I switch the audio track to Japanese since I usually can't stand the English one with very few exceptions.


 
   
  Nice
   
  I understand A BIT of Japanese, especially speech. Can't read any kanjis
   
  It's hard to find a game that as that option. A few that I know are FFX, FF13,13-2, and Valkyria Chronicles


----------



## kalbee

mepstein10 said:


> I guess it's about time I posted here.Been on headfi for a long time but not really doing anything in the forums. So at least this is a change.
> 
> Just out of curiosity who here actually plays the games in Japanese? Or has some knowledge of the Japanese language. I ended up teaching myself because I got tired of waiting for localization to get done. Though for most localized games I switch the audio track to Japanese since I usually can't stand the English one with very few exceptions.




Another Persona fan?! yes!!

I play my games in Japanese  heck even my PSN and my PS3 are the Japanese version. (thus I had more trouble getting Persona 4 Arena)
Importing is much more expensive than waiting for localization though T-T


----------



## graphidz

That's because you CAN READ JAPANESE!!!!
   
  I can barely understand them T_T


----------



## mepstein10

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Another Persona fan?! yes!!
> I play my games in Japanese
> 
> 
> ...


 

 はい そうです. Oh Another Headfier who uses the japanese account other than me? PM your handle, I'll add you to my friends list then. Yes it's more expensive but better than waiting another two or three years.  The persona 4 debacle, I was not at all happy how that was handled.
   
   
  Quote: 





graphidz said:


> That's because you CAN READ JAPANESE!!!!
> 
> I can barely understand them T_T


 
   
  Reading is not that bad. Japanese is entirely phonetic, it just takes time and effort. There are many books that teach Kanji well. Or community college classes, they are cheap and they teach pretty well usually.


----------



## kalbee

Will send that PM!
   
  I self-taught myself Japanese. Can't handle kanji all that well, but I can get around fine most of the time.
  There's no Japanese courses I can take unless I go to a more prestigious institution :< ah well.
  Thus: graph you can do it too! go play Visual Novels (with voice preferably) and/or read easier Light Novels!
  PM me if you want a few recommendations; my repertoire is not all that broad either, sadly.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Will send that PM!
> 
> I self-taught myself Japanese. Can't handle kanji all that well, but I can get around fine most of the time.
> There's no Japanese courses I can take unless I go to a more prestigious institution :< ah well.
> ...


 
   
  I once went to an institution but I failed the exams and I got the boot LOL
  There was one thing that made me learn better : Watch J-Drama. Probably because real people's speech. Not that animes are any different, but it's more effective
  Maybe I'll PM for recommendations after I learn some Kanji first though. And grammar
   
  *aren't we being off topic here? LOL


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> I once went to an institution but I failed the exams and I got the boot LOL
> There was one thing that made me learn better : Watch J-Drama. Probably because real people's speech. Not that animes are any different, but it's more effective
> Maybe I'll PM for recommendations after I learn some Kanji first though. And grammar
> 
> *aren't we being off topic here? LOL


 
  Nah were on topic because I played me frist J Rpg entirely in Japanese, I didnt uderstand anything but  beat it 6 times


----------



## kalbee

@Mshenay: LOL
Aye... even understanding nothing, its loads of fun xP
Which one would that be? Some jRPG just cannot be done without a degree of Japanese knowledge though... like Atelier series game. If you don't know what you need to create, or what specifications need to be in the item to create, you fail the game prematurely Dx

@Graph:
Well... I'm pretty sure I'd fail too.
I'm not talking learning for full practicality and usability, but at least to an extent to be able to get around in games and in Japan.
Taking it from there would be easier to learn the real deal... although a huge detour no doubt.
By the way, you have a PSVita right? You can try getting the game (Legend of Heroes) Zero no Kiseki Evolution (VITA port of PSP game Zero no Kiseki, but now FULL VOICED). That game. is. the. awesome.
/Falcom_fangirl_mode_off.
Yeah cause I'm not a girl and all :S but loved that game to bits.


----------



## Makiah S

Seiken Denetsu 3, which btw was the first Loseless OST I listened to on my new Dt 880s <3
   
  and yea ur right there... some of those jRpgs where harder than I though they needed to be lol


----------



## kalbee

mshenay said:


> Seiken Denetsu 3, which btw was the first Loseless OST I listened to on my new Dt 880s <3
> 
> and yea ur right there... some of those jRpgs where harder than I though they needed to be lol




Oh gosh loved that game!!
Except I got lost in the second visiting of the sub zero icefield (I played it in English) and was never able to proceed further than that :<
I remember the BGMs were awesome also!

Heck, even in English I remember that I had so much trouble starting the game... the intro in the first town was a complete mystery to me until I retried like 4 or 5 times the game over the years lol.
I _think _the first jRPG I played in full Japanese (and actually beat) is Ys6. That's an action RPG though, so there's much less text in them.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Oh gosh loved that game!!
> Except I got lost in the second visiting of the sub zero icefield (I played it in English) and was never able to proceed further than that :<
> I remember the BGMs were awesome also!
> Heck, even in English I remember that I had so much trouble starting the game... the intro in the first town was a complete mystery to me until I retried like 4 or 5 times the game over the years lol.
> I _think _the first jRPG I played in full Japanese (and actually beat) is Ys6. That's an action RPG though, so there's much less text in them.


 
  Dude I played through the intro of each charecter like 8 times till I realized that you had to go to the Inn and wake up at night to move forward! But I never got lost except on that dang Ghost Ship...
   
  And yea the BGM is magical!


----------



## graphidz

@Kalbbe
  Actually no. With the state of funding right now (project H, etc), a Vita is still a long ways to go. Maybe when there's another limited edition Vita.
   
  Now playing Valkyria Chronicles and Growlanser for the PSP. Both are more than halfway finished


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> @Kalbbe
> Actually no. With the state of funding right now (project H, etc), a Vita is still a long ways to go. Maybe when there's another limited edition Vita.
> 
> Now playing Valkyria Chronicles and Growlanser for the PSP. Both are more than halfway finished


 
  grats, currently not playing to mny jRpgs aside from Soul Silver a few times a week... listening to alot of jRpg music though xD


----------



## graphidz

So I was thinking of playing another RPG after I finish Valkyria Chronicles. I should have about 30hrs to spare. I don't want to pause and I plan to finish it. So which of these are good to go?
  1) Tales of Graces f
  2) ICO
  3) Shadow of Colossus


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> So I was thinking of playing another RPG after I finish Valkyria Chronicles. I should have about 30hrs to spare. I don't want to pause and I plan to finish it. So which of these are good to go?
> 1) Tales of Graces f
> 2) ICO
> 3) Shadow of Colossus


 
  :O Shadow Of Colossus, u got the HD remake of it


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

graphidz said:


> So I was thinking of playing another RPG after I finish Valkyria Chronicles. I should have about 30hrs to spare. I don't want to pause and I plan to finish it. So which of these are good to go?
> 1) Tales of Graces f
> 2) ICO
> 3) Shadow of Colossus




Tales of Graces F. It's HUGE. It will last a LOT longer than SoTC and Ico combined.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Tales of Graces F. It's HUGE. It will last a LOT longer than SoTC and Ico combined.


 
  Yea that is true, still though SoTc is a unique experince! An with 30 hours to spare it should fill that time with something a little differant and refreshing!


----------



## graphidz

Well, I'm already halfway through my holiday which lasts until next week. Then my only time to play is during the weekend. And I really hate to continue playing every 5 days. I like to marathon
   
  I guess I'll go with Shadow of Colossus then.


----------



## graphidz

So i already finished Valkyria Chronicles and Growlanser. Awesome game, the both of them!


----------



## mepstein10

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> So i already finished Valkyria Chronicles and Growlanser. Awesome game, the both of them!


 

 Are you talking about the PSP versions or the full console versions? Just checking.


----------



## graphidz

Growlanser Wayfarer of Time (PSP) a.k.a Growlanser Over Reloaded (PS2) 
   
  Heck, the PSP version even used the same credit roll as the PS2 version. How do I know this? The first thing I saw when the credit started was "Growlanser Over Reloaded"
   
  Lazy Atlus is really lazy LOL
   
  So I decided to play Tales of Graces f. And...I don't really like it actually. Some of the scenes made the MC really useless and personally, I just want to kill this MC for his uselessness. And I've been playing for 30hrs already and I think I'm already more than half the story. Talk about a short game really


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Lol, that game is LOOOOOONG. You still need to do the Future arc, which is even longer than the Adult Arc.

I do agree, I don't like the MC. But I love everyone else though.


----------



## graphidz

What the difference between the Adult and Future arc? As of now, I'm going to get the space ship
   
  And Pascal sometimes gets on my nerve, especially when she fixes stuff. Now I understand how Fourier was feeling LOL
   
  Also, I realized (but hard to accept) that the game aims at kids. No blood, puzzles are too easy, some scenes where the guys just watch the bad guy does his job, linear storyline (unless there is actually a choice where it'll affect the ending), no maps and of course, the useless MC
   
  Oh and how I wish there was a Japanese voice acting (just finished valkyria Chronicles, which have a choice to choose EngDub or JapDub), but I'm just hoping too much. I'm still enjoying it anyway. Gotta marathon this game before my holidays finished!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The Future Arc takes place after the game is over. It's basically what was added to the PS3 version of Graces. 

TAKE THAT BACK. PASCAL WINS EVERYTHING! :angry_face:


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> The Future Arc takes place after the game is over. It's basically what was added to the PS3 version of Graces.
> TAKE THAT BACK. PASCAL WINS EVERYTHING!


 
   
  Tales of Graces f = Tales of Graces f*uture*
  Oh the irony
   
  TOO AWKWARD LOL!
  LOL you changed your avatar


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I had to represent Pascal as well as the show the emotion I was feeling when you posted that comment. 

And yes, the F in the title is indeed for future. XD


----------



## Makiah S

q.q I'd like to play it! But alas no [Ps3?] or is it ps2... I should attempt to emulate on my PC since it has more than enough power now...
   
  Playing though Panel De Pon atm [not a jrpg but a J-Puzzle <3]


----------



## graphidz

mshenay said:


> q.q I'd like to play it! But alas no [Ps3?] or is it ps2... I should attempt to emulate on my PC since it has more than enough power now...
> 
> Playing though Panel De Pon atm [not a jrpg but a J-Puzzle <3]




You mean ToGf?you can emulate the Wii version, but you won't get the future arc


----------



## kalbee

Panel de Pon? does that play like Puyopuyo?

Speaking of which, may as well ask in this thread also--- anyone here play(ed) Ib?


----------



## graphidz

kalbee said:


> Panel de Pon? does that play like Puyopuyo?
> Speaking of which, may as well ask in this thread also--- anyone here play(ed) Ib?




Ib?


----------



## kalbee

http://vgboy.dabomstew.com/other/ib.htm
Free Japanese game. Link is for English version.
It got popular enough that people even made a vocaloid song for it.


----------



## graphidz

Oh that game. Is it good? How long is the playtime?


----------



## kalbee

I love it 
Pretty short game actually, it's a mystery/puzzle game so if you get stuck it'll take longer.
Has multiple endings.


----------



## graphidz

Hmm...don't think I'll play if it's short lol


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> You mean ToGf?you can emulate the Wii version, but you won't get the future arc


 
  Yea that's true and w8 there was a Wii VERSION... oh well I don't play games that much any more >.> I might fiddle with it in the future
   
  but Panel De Pon is a Tertris Style Puzzale Game, it's the Japanese Non-Localized Tetris Attacks [the Yoshi Puzzle game for SNES]


----------



## graphidz

A one week old news said that the PS3 is now hacked for good. I'm actually sad of this news. Eventhough they can hack the PS3, but even getting an empty BD is quite expensive, although not as expensive as the real game. Heck, not everyone has a BD optical drive, let alone a BD burner. Their last hope is to store in the PS3 HDD
   
  Oh well. I'll keep buying my PS3 games anyway. With GTA5, Ni no Kuni, FF13-3, MG Revengence and probably some more in the near future
   
  Which reminds me this actually became a PS lair LOL


----------



## KCxSmacker

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> A one week old news said that the PS3 is now hacked for good. I'm actually sad of this news. Eventhough they can hack the PS3, but even getting an empty BD is quite expensive, although not as expensive as the real game. Heck, not everyone has a BD optical drive, let alone a BD burner. Their last hope is to store in the PS3 HDD
> 
> Oh well. I'll keep buying my PS3 games anyway. With GTA5, Ni no Kuni, FF13-3, MG Revengence and probably some more in the near future
> 
> Which reminds me this actually became a PS lair LOL


 
  Yea kinda sad news. Soon (probably next holiday season) there will be a whole new console. Agreed on still buying games. I love supporting companies that make great games. Japan game companies need as much funding as they can as they already dont do to well in the USA. The more money they get the more we may see JRPGs coming back to the west. Almost 90% of games in Japan (RPGs) dont ever get a translation...which is really sad. I plan on starting to learn Japanese and going over there in a year or two once I graduate. AND I CANT WAIT FOR Ni no KUNI!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Makiah S

ZOMG GUYS, I got a ps2 now [actually I got the emulator to work] ANYWAYS Ps2 Jrpgs WHAT ARE TEH BESTS GO GO GO!


----------



## kalbee

ooo~

Odin Sphere
GrimGrimoire
Disgaea
Persona series
Ar Tonelico series
Tales of the Abyss
Mana Khemia series (supposedly these beat Atelier Iris? I have the games but didn't play them yet so can't give my own comment)

were some of my favorites.
My repertoire is all the same genre almost, so can't really say much more than that...


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> ooo~
> Odin Sphere
> GrimGrimoire
> Disgaea
> ...


 
  sounds good, also if you have some exclusivly japanese jRpgs I'm sure there are english patches out there some where! 
   
  mmm I love me some Turn Based jRpgs  Ar Tonelco looks great ^^


----------



## kalbee

I got myself 4/6 endings I think... I still need to get Aurica's good+bad ending, just too lazy to do it.
And Another set of endings in AT2. For AT2 be sure not to get the NISA release as there are bugs. There was a undubbed version that fixed a fatal bug at the last boss.
Turn based is fun  Atelier Iris 2 was probably one of my favorite in that respect. For me, AI2 > AI1 (did not finish) > AI3 (did not get true end tooooooo long)



As far as exclusives go I also have Tales of Destiny Remastered/Director's Cut, which is the PS2 version of the first game but totally new graphics and all. I had more but they didn't leave much of an impression or I never got hooked enough, or just couldn't manage to get anywhere far enough in the game.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Xenosaga series (though the 2nd game had meh battle system, still worth playing for the story)
Star Ocean 3
Valkyrie Profile 2
Front Mission 4
Suikoden III, V (IV if you're a fan, skip if you aren't)


----------



## mepstein10

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> I got myself 4/6 endings I think... I still need to get Aurica's good+bad ending, just too lazy to do it.
> And Another set of endings in AT2. For AT2 be sure not to get the NISA release as there are bugs. There was a undubbed version that fixed a fatal bug at the last boss.
> Turn based is fun  Atelier Iris 2 was probably one of my favorite in that respect. For me, AI2 > AI1 (did not finish) > AI3 (did not get true end tooooooo long)
> As far as exclusives go I also have Tales of Destiny Remastered/Director's Cut, which is the PS2 version of the first game but totally new graphics and all. I had more but they didn't leave much of an impression or I never got hooked enough, or just couldn't manage to get anywhere far enough in the game.


 

 Oh it's not that bad. It's possible to beat without fixing the bug. I managed it. Though truth be told, I was already past that part when I learned about the bug.  Besides it's not a bug, it's a "feature"


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Xenosaga series (though the 2nd game had meh battle system, still worth playing for the story)
> Star Ocean 3
> Valkyrie Profile 2
> Front Mission 4
> Suikoden III, V (IV if you're a fan, skip if you aren't)


 
  Oh yea, duh how could I forget Front Mission 4 >.> stupid me... the first on the SNES was awesome so the others should be as well [except for the second SNES one which was some stupid action game -.-] 
   
  Gonna see if I can run the iso's at 60fps through my CD dvd drive... pretty sure I can but gonna shove Disgea 1&2 as a test! Sadly Disgea 1 is not that great... I played phantom brave first so I'm missing the feature it introduced me to there... also very MAD that Disgea 3&4 are not ps2 -.-... WHY THE FIX THE SPRITES... I like em when they look HARD CORE snes


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I like FM3 too, but the battles animations are SO slow, lol.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I like FM3 too, but the battles animations are SO slow, lol.


 
  Not FM3 I'm talking about FM1... but yea 3 might be slow I dunno... one was pretty slow lol but ofc I had a speed frame so I could skip through
   
  anyways, I also discovered that EVERY signle tRpg I got was in junction with NIS, so aside from Disega and Makai Kingdom I've got a BUNCH to go through lol... I played a little of Hoshigami as the DS but it was too slow for me as well... plus the story lacked comedy.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Oh I meant that i like FM3 TOO (in addition to me liking FM4) 

Not a direct response to you.

I liked Disgaea, but those games have gotten overwhelming for me. Too much to do, not enough time. I'm not a big fan of Tactics style RPGs either, other than the GBA Fire Emblems.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Oh I meant that i like FM3 TOO (in addition to me liking FM4)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Please don't remind me of that,
   
  although D2 is getting glitchy on me... might have to tone some setting down or something... I am playing it from an iso on a disc so who knows
   
  but I ALMOST Finished ALL of Phantom Brave [came right after D1] but I've yet to trasure hunt the God Weps or kill the FINAL final boss... but 130 hours in I have a lot already done... D2 is good though :3


----------



## HalidePisces

Some more PS2 Japanese SRPGs:

Suikoden Tactics
Eternal Poison (Atlus did the NA localization but there is no JP voice track, likely due to size constraints)
Stella Deus (from the Hoshigami people... even the titles have the same meaning: "star god")
Chaos Wars (I heard the US version has some... "epic" voice acting)
Ring of Red (SRPG hybird)
Blazing Souls
Spectral Souls 1 & 2
Summon Night 3 & 4 (1 & 2 are available on PSX and have been re-released on NDS; 3 has been re-released on PSP with 4's PSP re-release due out 15 November)
Dragon Shadow Spell
Sacred Blaze
Tear Ring Saga 2: Berwick Saga (yeah... they made a sequel to that game that's totally not Fire Emblem.)

Games from Blazing Souls and below do not have English releases (though Blazing Souls got a PSP re-release which did get an English release and Summon Night 3 & 4 may have had Chinese releases). I found the post-endgame content in most NIS games to be too grindy. Mostly I just went on until the repetition finally put me off.

On the PSP side...
http://www.siliconera.com/2012/11/07/aksys-shares-ragnarok-tactics-strategies-and-connections-to-ragnarok-online/

The Japanese literate, however, are probably waiting for Summon Night 5.

How's PSP emulation these days?


----------



## Makiah S

Oh nice , sadly though I just remembered that I have Need for speed UNdergound 2 with a High REsulution hack... so I'm about to start playing that again >.> still the ps2 roms will be enjoyed eventually :3


----------



## AxelDaemon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq8A5Z5PmeQ&feature=fvwrel PV3 english subtitled
  www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=xRgyGQLUqTY PV4 english subtitled
   




   
  HNG FIRST STAGE ENGLISH SUBTITLED!  (well that sounded awkward)


----------



## Makiah S

Omg are there ANY of those games in ENglish e.e


----------



## kalbee

mshenay said:


> Omg are there ANY of those games in ENglish e.e



Apparently the GBA ones.
Other than that I don't know (had to ask around for this answer lol).


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Hey guys, just want to ask if there is a good modern JRPG games that is recently released?
  Ever since I'm replaying Suiko II on emulator, I'm trying to start over S III and S V and I'm running out of good JRPGs currently.
   
  Also I prefer if it was on PC but for PS3 is fine too...


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





absolutezero said:


> Hey guys, just want to ask if there is a good modern JRPG games that is recently released?
> Ever since I'm replaying Suiko II on emulator, I'm trying to start over S III and S V and I'm running out of good JRPGs currently.
> 
> Also I prefer if it was on PC but for PS3 is fine too...


 
  uh... the entire Alchemy Sereis, with Mana Kheim and Alter Iris, I think that's like 5 games
   
  btw you guys, are the Alchemy Games as SUPER long as the Disgaea and Phantom Brave are? I know some NIS developed games can get crazy long with Post Game Dugeons <3


----------



## kalbee

mshenay said:


> uh... the entire Alchemy Sereis, with Mana Kheim and Alter Iris, I think that's like 5 games
> 
> btw you guys, are the Alchemy Games as SUPER long as the Disgaea and Phantom Brave are? I know some NIS developed games can get crazy long with Post Game Dugeons <3



Nope.

Can't speak for Phantom Brave as I never played it extensively, but Disgaea is uber long. I've sunk through hundreds of hours already and I still am not that far into the post game dungeons. In fact I might still be at the doorstep. The actual game story on the other hand is fairly short in comparison to the Alchemy games.

Now I don't know if AI1+2 has multiple endings as well. I've beaten AI2 with a good ending (not sure if it's the true end), didn't beat AI1 yet, and beat AI3 with good/normal end. The process in getting True End in AI3 was a huge pain in the behind, and I don't remember if it was supposedly long or just difficult (e.g. getting super rares), but it would most certainly drag the game on for another few hours of not dozen.

Now the more recent Alchemy games on PS3 (I speak for the Arland series, thus excluding Atelier Ayesha that I decided not to get) are time-limited so they certainly are not as long per say. In those 3 games you have to manage to activate as many events and etc., all the while getting items and synthesizing and leveling up in order to get more endings, ALL in the span of X years as stated by the game. True End might actually not be attainable in first playthrough. They're not as story-intensive either. Starts getting really fun once you pass a certain point, but then you're stuck with the dilemma of not having much playtime left. I personally never managed to get too far, or even beat more than 2 story bosses (since you gotta discover the points that continue the actual storyline).


----------



## AxelDaemon

Yeah OGs was originally released for the GBA as the first of its kind within the Super Robot Wars genre. (in that it had nothing but original characters, no Mazinger, no Code Geass, no Gundams in it)
   
  I'm listing this because it's the first 2D (or 2.5D if you wanna go there) in HD for the PS3.
   
  You can just GBA emulate and get Original Generation 1 and 2 for english.  Hell I can provide it if you want it.  (The stories good if you like a combination of warfare, hot blooded-ness aliens etc etc and very subtle hints of perverted humor)


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





axeldaemon said:


> Yeah OGs was originally released for the GBA as the first of its kind within the Super Robot Wars genre. (in that it had nothing but original characters, no Mazinger, no Code Geass, no Gundams in it)
> 
> I'm listing this because it's the first 2D (or 2.5D if you wanna go there) in HD for the PS3.
> 
> You can just GBA emulate and get Original Generation 1 and 2 for english.  Hell I can provide it if you want it.  (The stories good if you like a combination of warfare, hot blooded-ness aliens etc etc and very subtle hints of perverted humor)


 
  Well I don't really like GBA games tbh. THe Ps2's 2.5D games look AWESOME... like OMG run that in 1080p AWESOME... some one just needs to get off thier butt an translate them already
   
  but thanks,
   
  Also it's a shame to Hear the Alchemy Games r not UBER long. Phantom Brave was like Disgea... it was LONG the Post Game DUgeons took FOREVER. But how is Super Rare Hunting in Alchmey Sereis? An I might still play through D1 and D2 ... not 100% sure yet really
   
  I take that back... I will NOT be playing Disgea e.e I have to many Tales Games to finish First... Including BOTH Symphonia's >.> An I'm not even sure I want to play the Second Symphonia game tbh... as the first one it pretty long with End Game Dugeons


----------



## kalbee

Well I don't quite remember the details but Atelier Iris 3's true end route required a really long series of jobs which involved some degree of difficulty to it also... so I decided not to do it. Mana Khemia series I've yet to touch, but yeah those PS3 ones are short and difficult to reach.
   
  I generally don't bother with end game contents too much lol. Though I wonder which jRPG it was that unlocked a fighting game mode after beating the game (excluding Star Ocean 3, which isn't really end game per say)... I think it was a Tales title xD


----------



## AxelDaemon

Oh right I knew I forgot something.
   

   
  Project X Zone for 3DS, includes characters from Capcom, Sega, and Banpresto.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I downloaded the demo to Ragnarok Oddyssey for the Vita. I dunno, I've just never been a fan of MMO-ish JRPGs. The combat seems solid enough, but the map design feels generic. Same problem I had with Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops 1,2. They feel like maps made for PS1 games.

The game IS pretty, and I like the create a character being simple, and making very pretty looking characters. Create a characters tend to look HORRIBLE in games. Not so here.


----------



## kalbee

@Project X Zone:
My only problem with this kind of games is balancing issues.
Some attacks logically just has to do a lot more damage than others but they don't... lol
Though it's always cool to see awesome chars all get together. Whether or not it would make me want to play is a whole different story.


----------



## HalidePisces

kalbee said:


> @Project X Zone:
> My only problem with this kind of games is balancing issues.
> Some attacks logically just has to do a lot more damage than others but they don't... lol
> Though it's always cool to see awesome chars all get together. Whether or not it would make me want to play is a whole different story.




I remember that with Namco x Capcom... actually, I think that applies to just about any crossover game.

Also, kalbee, maybe you're thinking of Xenogears? It had a two-player battling mini-game you unlock near the end of the game.


----------



## kalbee

halidepisces said:


> I remember that with Namco x Capcom... actually, I think that applies to just about any crossover game.
> Also, kalbee, maybe you're thinking of Xenogears? It had a two-player battling mini-game you unlock near the end of the game.



Yeah. This kind of game in general. I didn't specify Project X Zone 

Hm... then maybe there are many games like that. Considering I never played Xenogears, I couldn't have known.
Maybe it was Tales of Destiny or something.


----------



## HalidePisces

@kalbee:
While it's not a JRPG, Street Fighter X Tekken is probably the only crossover game I can think of where the power levels are about equal (as opposed to the earlier Capcom vs. games). Still might be interesting to check out.

@MLE:
Has Vita finally started getting some good games for it?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yes, but it could do with more. Still doesn't have anything I deem a must have. For other people, sure. It takes a lot for me to buy a game though.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I downloaded the demo to Ragnarok Oddyssey for the Vita. I dunno, I've just never been a fan of MMO-ish JRPGs. The combat seems solid enough, but the map design feels generic. Same problem I had with Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops 1,2. They feel like maps made for PS1 games.
> The game IS pretty, and I like the create a character being simple, and making very pretty looking characters. Create a characters tend to look HORRIBLE in games. Not so here.


 
  Huh, that sounds pretty nice. I don't mind mmo-ish jRpg, in fact I'd like to play a decent one.
   
  Not sure if Monster Hunter is much of an Rpg, but it was pretty darned fun online! In addition has any one played the Newest Dragon Quest? The MAJORLY mmo-ish one they put out for the wii...


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Huh, that sounds pretty nice. I don't mind mmo-ish jRpg, in fact I'd like to play a decent one.
> 
> Not sure if Monster Hunter is much of an Rpg, but it was pretty darned fun online! In addition has any one played the Newest Dragon Quest? The MAJORLY mmo-ish one they put out for the wii...


 
   
  Is it fully MMO or needs to be online to semi-MMO like to just to play the game and have interactions, like FB games?
   
  YOU ACTUALLY PLAYED MH FRONTIER?!?! DAAAAAYUUUUM!!!!


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> Is it fully MMO or needs to be online to semi-MMO like to just to play the game and have interactions, like FB games?
> 
> YOU ACTUALLY PLAYED MH FRONTIER?!?! DAAAAAYUUUUM!!!!


 
  ...  ME FREAKING GUSTA
   
  ALSO, Radierz is online... it's like MH but it lacks the awesome armor and wepon system. Despite the well shortness of the game MH is still awesome... I LOVE the way they do armor combos! And the Battle is SO fluid and really wonderful!
   
  I'd love for radierz which is a hack n slash to encouperate a MH like armor system... mh armor had stats that made skillz if you got enough! While Raiderz you get skillz from lvling up and well using SP to get skillz, Raiderz let's you hybrid two classes so that's nice but man MH battle an armor was magic! Add that shizx into an mmo with ACTUAL skillz and DAYUM what a combo!
   
  That and I miss using a Lance in Hack n Slash, MH had a wonderful lance system with great dodge an counter abilities! The counter in Raiderz is not as satisfying... MONSTER HUNTER WHY YOU NO MAKE AN OPEN WORLD MMO YET YOU NEWBS! Lol


----------



## Omshallom

Are there any 2 player JRPG's? 
   
  Preferably for PC or Playstation 2 / 3.


----------



## HalidePisces

omshallom said:


> Are there any 2 player JRPG's?
> 
> Preferably for PC or Playstation 2 / 3.



Traditional JRPGs aren't likely to have meaningful multiplayer due to the format. Final Fantasy VI allowed a second controller to issue commands in battle. Xenogears was a single-player game that had a 2-player minigame. Most that do have a more active 2-player feature are action RPGs, again, due to the format. Seiken Densetsu 2 (Secret of Mana) & 3 are probably the most best classical examples of such, featuring up to 3 players.

For something more modern, there's Tales of Symphonia which is available for both the GameCube and the PS2.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





halidepisces said:


> . Seiken Densetsu 2 (Secret of Mana) & 3 are probably the most best classical examples of such, featuring up to 3 players.
> For something more modern, there's Tales of Symphonia which is available for both the GameCube and the PS2.


 
  SD2 and 3 are REALLY fun with multiplayer, the same can be said for ToS as well. Both very fun, and the best part is you can Emulate all three on a PC, but again you can buy ToS for Play Station and there should be Play Station 2/3 Super Nintendo Emulators out there as well for you!


----------



## kalbee

SD2&3 are FUN. Without or without multiplayer lol.

Isn't the playstation ToS not available in English? But either way as Halide said, multiplayer RPGs will be those whose fighting system are more action than selection based, so you get the bulk of the Tales series and Star Ocean 3 on ps2 afaik. May or may not require unlocking items to get the 2nd player control going.


----------



## HalidePisces

kalbee said:


> Isn't the playstation ToS not available in English?




Probably. I played the GameCube version at a friend's house. I didn't have a GameCube so I was pretty happy it got a PlayStation 2 release. And yes, it was in Japanese. It wasn't too bad; I can read Japanese better than I can listen to it and the un-subtitled/un-texted portions of the game dialogue were rather simple. My biggest gripe with the game was that my first time playing it was when my friend was at the game's big reveal, so the plot was kinda spoiled for me. The PS2 version has a bunch of new stuff added to it: titles, skills, events, and all that jazz... oh, and obviously the save points got changed.


----------



## kalbee

Haha, thanks for the follow-up Halide 
I have the game too though never got further than first occasion to save since it felt so old school layout after playing ToA. Should I still put it in queue? 
Meanwhile I kinda want to pick up ToP. Does anyone know if jp-PSN has it?


----------



## HalidePisces

Yeeeah... about that. I also didn't finished it. I've been trying to get around to it. For me, it was the plot thing I mentioned earlier. I haven't played Tales of Abyss so I can't compare. But I guess it's just how much of the plot and battle system of a game you can handle.


----------



## Omshallom

Thanks for the info, 
   
  hopefully in the future, there will be more 2 player + titles available.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> SD2&3 are FUN. Without or without multiplayer lol.
> Isn't the playstation ToS not available in English? But either way as Halide said, multiplayer RPGs will be those whose fighting system are more action than selection based, so you get the bulk of the Tales series and Star Ocean 3 on ps2 afaik. May or may not require unlocking items to get the 2nd player control going.


 
  Yar, Sd3 is still one of my favorites! The class system there is well perfect imo! I love how well you can balance out 2 of 3 different teams... maybe these hip new mmos will get it right... but proably not :[
   
  Still speaking of mmos [sry you guys but j-rpg and K-mmo seem to go together]
   
  Radierz 
  Vindictus and Dragons Nest still fun to me...


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Yar, Sd3 is still one of my favorites! The class system there is well perfect imo! I love how well you can balance out 2 of 3 different teams... maybe these hip new mmos will get it right... but proably not :[
> 
> Still speaking of mmos [sry you guys but j-rpg and K-mmo seem to go together]
> 
> ...


 
   
  Dragon nest...doesn't seem awesome to me. Cause the characters look wacky
  I'm waiting for Blade and Soul, id it ever gets to see the light of day


----------



## kalbee

Blade and Soul gameplay looks super boring.

Dragon Nest kills mouses lol.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Blade and Soul gameplay looks super boring.
> Dragon Nest kills mouses lol.


 
   
  You think so? Looks awesome to me though. Not to mention the girls~
   
  That game looks too cartoon-y


----------



## HalidePisces

Dragon Nest reminds me of Dungeon Fighter...

Anyone tried Phantasy Star Online 2?


----------



## kalbee

halidepisces said:


> Dragon Nest reminds me of Dungeon Fighter...
> Anyone tried Phantasy Star Online 2?



I did.
It was pretty fun. Until you were required to beat some missions that were just ridiculously hard unless you really really overlevel.
Not that the monster is hard, rather you had to beat the stage (random map+monsters+mini missions) AND it's boss within a time limit. Okay for some bosses but the one I got to was a cowardly dragon that would run away or hide in the ground... eats up plenty of time. I ask someone to come with me and yay now I gotta face TWO of those dragons.
Maybe I just suxxed but I never got past that and stopped playing xD


----------



## graphidz

Does PSO2 have that same gameplay crap from it's PSP counter part? The PSP version is seriously full of crap
   
  Have to beat monsters that is way above your level? Reminds me of MapleStory


----------



## kalbee

Not way above my level.

It's because each stage is randomly generated to some extent. Like they have variations in maps, and even if they do not, there's random generated events.

Like sometimes when you travel to a certain spot you will suddenly be ambushed by a bunch of monsters as an event. Or you get a supply crate. Other times in the same map and mission, the same location will have nothing at all. Many random events will actually seal you inside that area of the map until you complete it.

And in those time-bound missions very often you get stuck with random events that have those barriers... and then bugs on minimap also don't help you solve the events any faster.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Not way above my level.
> It's because each stage is randomly generated to some extent. Like they have variations in maps, and even if they do not, there's random generated events.
> Like sometimes when you travel to a certain spot you will suddenly be ambushed by a bunch of monsters as an event. Or you get a supply crate. Other times in the same map and mission, the same location will have nothing at all. Many random events will actually seal you inside that area of the map until you complete it.
> And in those time-bound missions very often you get stuck with random events that have those barriers... and then bugs on minimap also don't help you solve the events any faster.


 
   
  Sounds like crap.. Now I'm not sure if I ever wanna play that game anymore...


----------



## kalbee

Well it's... Phantasy Star Online.
Still plays somewhat the same way but more fluid and more fun. Still gets really repetitive.

Just to say that of the people I knew playing that game I was probably one of the few that was stuck and unable to proceed in that mission. So frankly I probably just sucked at the game, or my gears were really not up to par.


----------



## HalidePisces

graphidz said:


> Does PSO2 have that same gameplay crap from it's PSP counter part? The PSP version is seriously full of crap
> 
> Have to beat monsters that is way above your level? Reminds me of MapleStory



Remember it isn't World of Warcraft (and other such games) where accuracy and evasion are largely determined by targeting. Phantasy Star Online 2 and other such games require you to physically move your character to avoid attacks. Thus, enemies significantly above your level aren't as bad. Killing them would still take a bit longer though.

@kalbee:
Lag wasn't an issue for you? My biggest problem playing the game is my craptastic lag since I live pretty much antipodal to where the servers are located. And on top of that, I have a crap connection.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





halidepisces said:


> Remember it isn't World of Warcraft (and other such games) where accuracy and evasion are largely determined by targeting. Phantasy Star Online 2 and other such games require you to physically move your character to avoid attacks. Thus, enemies significantly above your level aren't as bad. Killing them would still take a bit longer though.
> @kalbee:
> Lag wasn't an issue for you? My biggest problem playing the game is my craptastic lag since I live pretty much antipodal to where the servers are located. And on top of that, I have a crap connection.


 
   
  I'm not talking about the combat system. I'm OK with it, but not much
  It's just that map thing and enemies AI and some explained by Kalbee


----------



## kalbee

halidepisces said:


> Remember it isn't World of Warcraft (and other such games) where accuracy and evasion are largely determined by targeting. Phantasy Star Online 2 and other such games require you to physically move your character to avoid attacks. Thus, enemies significantly above your level aren't as bad. Killing them would still take a bit longer though.
> @kalbee:
> Lag wasn't an issue for you? My biggest problem playing the game is my craptastic lag since I live pretty much antipodal to where the servers are located. And on top of that, I have a crap connection.



Lag wasn't so bad. Most of the time I don't feel it. It feels like while the server might be hosted elsewhere, individual missions are probably more host-dependent... I could be wrong though.
Connection to Japan when it comes to MMO somehow is not bad. Based on my location you can see it's pretty far too but I can attest that I tend to have better connection to Japan than I have to West Coast USA servers. Ironic, isn't it? considering the one at less than half the distance is slower. Reason why I cannot play stuff hosted by Nexon and etc.
There is definitely a delay, and damage will not show instantly but not bad enough to make it really displeasing.


----------



## HalidePisces

I'm not surprised that you'd have a better connection to Japan than to West Coast USA from where you are. Among what's considered to be the first world countries, Japan is one of the best in internet infrastructure and speeds whereas the USA is among one of the worst. Unfortunately for me, I live in the latter (New York City). So you can imagine how fun my connection is. I also played Shin Megami Tensei Imagine on the Japanese servers. It was made much more... "interesting" with the lag.


----------



## kalbee

Haha, don't worry Canada has worse internet in both prices and performance than the US AFAIK ^^;
Specially around my area. West Coast Canada seems to have much better pricing and performance overall.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Blade and Soul gameplay looks super boring.
> Dragon Nest kills mouses lol.


 
  Agree'd , Riaderz is also out and Dragon Nest has an event for a lvl 45 charecter with END game gear [literally they are giving out thousands of em e.e] that ends December 9'th, they got a 150% exp boost to so, I have a feeling they are about to explode the lvl cap and personally I still like the look of it
  Quote: 





graphidz said:


> You think so? Looks awesome to me though. Not to mention the girls~
> 
> That game looks too cartoon-y


 
  Yea it does look wonky but... it's the ACTION I like! I've played beaufitiful looking games that where a bore fest [Aion...] So as long as it get 1920x1080 res and it's "current gen ish" I'm happy :3. But I do value graphics! More so in games like Metroid where exploration is as important as action
  Quote: 





halidepisces said:


> I'm not surprised that you'd have a better connection to Japan than to West Coast USA from where you are. Among what's considered to be the first world countries, Japan is one of the best in internet infrastructure and speeds whereas the USA is among one of the worst. Unfortunately for me, I live in the latter (New York City). So you can imagine how fun my connection is. I also played Shin Megami Tensei Imagine on the Japanese servers. It was made much more... "interesting" with the lag.


 
  <.< The us is pretty bad sadly... I would think Russia has some decent internet!


----------



## AxelDaemon

Some people got the game already, here's the demo video that plays if you don't touch the control for awhile while on the main menu. Mine hasn't shipped out yet.


----------



## Makiah S

Why must you RIDICULE ME, those SRW OG games look aweosme but NO ONE TRANSLATES THEM q.q
   
  Also Started playing Monster Hunter Tri again... me gusta <3


----------



## HalidePisces

mshenay said:


> Why must you RIDICULE ME, those SRW OG games look aweosme but NO ONE TRANSLATES THEM q.q




Translate them YOURSELF. :-3

If you can devote so much time and energy towards headphones and other stuff, you can certainly learn the language yourself. No more hoping for translations as you wouldn't need them! ;p

It's worked out well for me. Video games were the reason why I picked up Japanese in the first place. The ironic thing is that I don't have any current-gen consoles. But there's still plenty of old games (on PC and older consoles that I do have) that I didn't/couldn't played before. And for all intents and purposes, they're just like new games. So it's all good...


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





halidepisces said:


> Translate them YOURSELF. :-3
> If you can devote so much time and energy towards headphones and other stuff, you can certainly learn the language yourself. No more hoping for translations as you wouldn't need them! ;p
> It's worked out well for me. Video games were the reason why I picked up Japanese in the first place. The ironic thing is that I don't have any current-gen consoles. But there's still plenty of old games (on PC and older consoles that I do have) that I didn't/couldn't played before. And for all intents and purposes, they're just like new games. So it's all good...


 
  yea your right actually... I could... and proably will... at some point... 
   
  I did how ever take JP class online an it SUCKED pretty hard... but that being said... I'll stink with English stuff... Im in COllege to busy learning how to Cook not enough mental time for learning a new language... which btw is a little harder than learning about head phones.... 
   
  BUT OMG if i could Read Japanese...I could buy JAPANESE HEAD PHONES IN JAPAN  [and know what was being said on le labels!]


----------



## kalbee

Lol you can demo a good number of headphones in Japan so you don't even need to know how to read the labels  your ears will do the job


----------



## kalbee

*snip*
Gah mobile double postage =_=


----------



## AxelDaemon




----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Lol you can demo a good number of headphones in Japan so you don't even need to know how to read the labels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ofc, and I'm totally learning Japanese... got the Rosetta Stone Lvl's 1-3 for Japanese so I'm going to LEARN :3


----------



## KCxSmacker

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Ofc, and I'm totally learning Japanese... got the Rosetta Stone Lvl's 1-3 for Japanese so I'm going to LEARN :3


 
  I'm starting to learn too. I'm am learning the most from Japanese 101 website, along with Ken Cannon over at learnjapanesethroughanime. Can sign up and watch his intro and he will send a few vids out every so often via email. works well!
   
  Also this helps more with grammer too rather then Ross. Stone which seems to teach rehearsed lines rather then actually learning the language. 
   
  cheers


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





kcxsmacker said:


> I'm starting to learn too. I'm am learning the most from Japanese 101 website, along with Ken Cannon over at learnjapanesethroughanime. Can sign up and watch his intro and he will send a few vids out every so often via email. works well!
> 
> Also this helps more with grammer too rather then Ross. Stone which seems to teach rehearsed lines rather then actually learning the language.
> 
> cheers


 
  Then I might do both <3 thanks


----------



## KCxSmacker

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Then I might do both <3 thanks


 
  No problem. It's good to have as many resources to pull from as you can to learn it. I'm just starting, but hope to gain a lot of ground during my month off for christmas break. 
   
  cheers


----------



## kalbee

mshenay said:


> Ofc, and I'm totally learning Japanese... got the Rosetta Stone Lvl's 1-3 for Japanese so I'm going to LEARN :3



Hehe, gogo guys! Do it!
But yeah, I learned mine playing games... specially visual novels; practically everything is read out to you, you just figure out the pronunciation of kanjis' based on the hiraganas around them.
It's not like I understand 100% of what's being said, or written in games like Atelier Rorona/Totori/Meruru, but I get most everything important. Nouns are still a bit out there.

But yeah, did Rosetta Stone update their stuff? Many years ago I tried it out but man... it was impossible.
"Onnanoko" "Otokonoko"
BUT THEY DRESS SO LATE 80s EARLY 90s, BOYS AND GIRLS WEAR SAME CLOTHES AND HAVE SAME HAIRCUTS AND STILL TOO YOUNG TO MAKE THE DIFFERENCE!!!!

Lol... yeah. That did not go very far.


----------



## HalidePisces

kalbee said:


> Hehe, gogo guys! Do it!
> But yeah, I learned mine playing games... specially visual novels; practically everything is read out to you, you just figure out the pronunciation of kanjis' based on the hiraganas around them.
> It's not like I understand 100% of what's being said, or written in games like Atelier Rorona/Totori/Meruru, but I get most everything important. Nouns are still a bit out there.




I'll second that. Voiced visual novels and other similar games with voice + text (the Summon Night series, the Disgaea series, Final Fantasy X, etc.) are great for reinforcing what you've learned and picking up some new words. You can also take your time to digest the text, something you can't do easily with speech. As in English, native speakers will speak Japanese much faster in real-life conversations than in video game recordings. And when you're starting out, even video game recordings can seem a bit fast. Sacred Blaze was pretty accommodating about it if I recall. I think it had a feature to let you replay the line just spoken.

If you're having problems starting off, a formal introductory course at a college or language center would be a great start. Once you have the basics (pronunciation, kana, basic kanji, and basic grammar) learned, you can set off on your own.

Jisho.org is a great resource for looking up words. It also includes technical words and casual words. You can enter English and look for a word in Japanese. For Japanese, there's multiple options to enter it (kana/kanji, Hepburn romanization, Kunrei romanization).

@kalbee:
Heh heh... nouns are easy to work with but there are probably more of them than any other part of speech. I don't have 100% proficiency either, but it's enough to understand things. Very few people I know have native speaker level proficiency in their non-native languages without having to use it on a near-daily basis. The important part is being able to learn new words yourself, just as you would in your own native language.

@Mshenay:
I think what makes people think learning a new language is hard is the "payoff time". It's like a jigsaw puzzle. You can work at it bits and pieces on various parts. But until you get a lot of it done, you're not going to see the picture.


In other news, Gung Ho Online Entertainment could be releasing stuff into English. The Black/Matrix bit brings back memories.


----------



## Makiah S

Agree'd, I'm working more now so bleh... might not do it in the end... thought I was gonna have alot of time but... not so


----------



## graphidz

It be best go learn japanese from VNs IF there's furigana. Ypu can't find the meaning of the Kanji easily without the futigana


----------



## graphidz

If anybody needs resources to learn Japanese on android, I have a few useful apps


----------



## Makiah S

Well, I'm getting a tube tommorow and there's a lot I need to learn about it so I'm afraid Audiophile DIY might replace my japnese learning time >.>, b there an app that teaches basic eletronics xD


----------



## kalbee

Oooooooo... Tuuuuuuubes!! Which ones?
Pretty sure you can find some sort of app for that, though insides are probably lecture notes (good enough). Though frankly may not end up teaching you so much about it.

When strapped without furigana, buy a Japanese electronic dictionary that supports hand writing functions. Forgot how much mine costed (about $100 maybe? Or less) but it was money well spent.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Oooooooo... Tuuuuuuubes!! Which ones?
> Pretty sure you can find some sort of app for that, though insides are probably lecture notes (good enough). Though frankly may not end up teaching you so much about it.
> When strapped without furigana, buy a Japanese electronic dictionary that supports hand writing functions. Forgot how much mine costed (about $100 maybe? Or less) but it was money well spent.


 
  Indeed G3 Modded, should b here in 3 hours or so
   
  That does sound pertty good, I have an old English JAP dictionary and Book LEasson a friend of mine got IN Japan when he was in the service


----------



## kalbee

mshenay said:


> Indeed G3 Modded, should b here in 3 hours or so
> 
> That does sound pertty good, I have an old English JAP dictionary and Book LEasson a friend of mine got IN Japan when he was in the service




At first: what kind of grammar is that??
Then: unless... The maker is called Indeed?!
Me wants impressions  if you write one anywhere you can link me it via pm.

Yeah I got mine in one of the alleys of Akihabara. Some of the best prices in Tokyo... They were refurbished but I don't see any flaws with it.
Also came with a leather (or pleather) pouch.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> At first: what kind of grammar is that??
> Then: unless... The maker is called Indeed?!
> Me wants impressions
> 
> ...


 
  Yar, the maker of the amp is Indeed, lol nice name for an Amp company huh lol
   
  and OMG YOU WALKED IN AKIHABARA... there was a thread once... on a forum I used to be a part of... a guy there... went to a concert... in Akihabara... it was in a dark room... there where lots of speakers and flashy lights... and the DJ was Mixing VIDEO GAME OSTS FROM HIS GAME BOY ADVANCE POCKET :O
   
  That was b4 I was an audiophile and I was like OMG Akihabra sounds magical... THEN i hear of the audio shops there... AND NOW YOU TELL ME THIS <.< I so jelly
   
  But yea... my amp should be in some time soon... I was said to be in today but... well the USPS web tracker did not show it making it to delivery today. I sold a E6 the other day and I have my tracking number, and my item well it left the USPS Sorting Station, at like 4am and made it out by delivery around 9am... my poor tube went out around like 11[m yesterday from a town 200miles from me... so tommorow it should be here and OFC I have a freaking final -.- so I'm proabably GOING to miss the delivery... time to leave a big freaking Note on my front Door >.>


----------



## kalbee

mshenay said:


> Yar, the maker of the amp is Indeed, lol nice name for an Amp company huh lol
> 
> and OMG YOU WALKED IN AKIHABARA... there was a thread once... on a forum I used to be a part of... a guy there... went to a concert... in Akihabara... it was in a dark room... there where lots of speakers and flashy lights... and the DJ was Mixing VIDEO GAME OSTS FROM HIS GAME BOY ADVANCE POCKET :O
> 
> ...



So many weird names lol.

Yeah, but I didn't know of all those fancier headphone places. I've only been going to LAB1, Sofmap, and BicCamera. Turns out Yodobashi (that I pass by EVERYTIME I go to Akiba) has fancier setups to try. Though I wasn't as into headphone stuff back then, But wut, mixing from a GBA? nuts! sounds awesome!

Akiba is a weird place. Bunch of manga/anime culture stuff, games (this is where I finally managed to find a copy of Atelier Rorona in JP. It was sold out everywhere, and used copies even were super rare), and electronics. Though I only found out after my maybe 4th time going to Akiba that the bulk of real electronic shops were all in the alleys not on the main street.

In retrospect it may have been better than you didn't receive them the day before a final xD your mind would have been everywhere but on your studies.


----------



## Agony

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Another Katawa Shoujo fan? You have all my internets!
> If you are indeed a fan:
> While I'm a Hanako man myself, Misha is second. She's hilarious, but I like the inner psyche of her character, which is explored in Shizune's arc. There should've been a Misha arc... seriously. That would have been my fave. I hated Shizune's arc aside from all the focus that was put on Misha.
> This doesn't leave my head...That part... I will NEVER forget this... I chose comfort and OMFGZLOLWUT
> ...


 
   
  KATAWA SHOUJO KATAWA SHOUJO
   
  Shizune is best girl. Hanako pretty nice too.


----------



## graphidz

Lily of Jatawa Shoujo wins my heart LOL

Mshenay, i believe you have a DS? Why not juat use that as an e-dict?


----------



## Agony

Shizune, Hanako, and Rin take the cake for me.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





agony said:


> Shizune, Hanako, and Rin take the cake for me.


 
   
  Wait, seriously Rin? I just skipped the hell out of her route LOL


----------



## Agony

graphidz said:


> Wait, seriously Rin? I just skipped the hell out of her route LOL




Lol yeah, I really liked her character and storyline. It kinda frustrated me at times and made me sad at other times. Gotta say her neutral ending was the saddest route for me.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Rin was the last storyline I went through. I LOVE Rin, but the romance aspect of her storyline was absolutely non-existent. Her storyline was good just because we got more insight on Rin, and not because we romanced her.

I probably hated Shizune the most out of the girls, though her arc was good in that it humanized Misha... and I loves me sum Misha.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> Wait, seriously Rin? I just skipped the hell out of her route LOL


 
  ... check the classified ARchives, I sold both my DS a w hile ago :O


----------



## Klesk

Has anyone picked up the recently-released in the US sequel Corpse Party: Book of Shadows? Not only is the horror atmosphere, story, and characters great, the game utilizes binaural audio which makes the voices you hear a lot scarier and realistic.


----------



## Tundramystic

I have a modest amount of JRPGs. If I could list them, they include (by console):
   
  PS3:
 Final Fantasy XIII
  Eternal Sonata
  Star Ocean: The Last Hope International
  Ar Tonelico Qoga: Knell ar Ciel
  Resonance of Fate
  Trinity Universe
  Agarest War ZERO
   
  PS2:
  .hack//INFECTION
  Final Fantasy X-2
  Final Fantasy XII
  Star Ocean: Till the End of Time
  Valkyrie Profile 2: Silmeria
  Xenosaga I, II, III
  Tales of the Abyss
  Kingdom Hearts II
   
  PSP:
  Valkyria Chronicles II
  Phantasy Star Portable I, II
  Persona 3 Portable
  Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII
  Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep
   
  Nintendo:
 Pokemon Sapphire, SoulSilver, Black I, Black 2
  Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
  Tales of Symphonia
  Summon Night: Twin Age
   
  I've played every one of them for quite awhile to get a good impression and know them by heart. But to state whether I finish them entirely or not is a different story. My personal favorites are  Tales of the Abyss, Eternal Sonata, and Xenosaga III. I had to list all the Nintendo ones because they were definitely a part of my childhood.
   
  EDIT: Just wondering if visual novels count as well, they're more like dating sims than RPGs. If they are, then I've definitely read a fair share of them.


----------



## AxelDaemon

http://m.ign.com/articles/2013/01/21/project-x-zone-coming-to-north-america
   
  Link says it all.  Granted it's for the 3DS.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

My 3DSXL is ready. 

Currently playing Fire Emblem: Awakening. Great game so far.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> My 3DSXL is ready.
> 
> Currently playing Fire Emblem: Awakening. Great game so far.


 
  oooh! With the New Monster Hunter coming to the 3ds [Mh 3G] I might have to get a 3ds
   
  but I'm playing Custom Robo and ToS atm. I still love ToS to death. And it's AWESOME in 1080p (using the dolphin Emulator ) 
   
  I'm enjoying Disgea 2 as well.


----------



## Aulos

Been a while since I played a new JRPG - last two were Golden Sun: Dark Dawn and Pokemon Black.
   
  Just started Persona 3 FES, I'm hooked. Listening to Burn my Dread, and other songs from the game when I'm not playing it. Also would like to get a pair of the MC's headphones.. the ATH-EM7's are quite handsome. I might dip into Persona 4 as well after that. Speaking of urban fantasy, I wish Square Enix would stop teasing me:



   
  The World Ends with You has to be not only one of my favorite JRPGs, but also one of my favorite games of all time. That game alone made everything else in my spring semester of my junior year of high school much more enjoyable.
   
  Pokemon Ruby/Emerald are also on that list of favorite JRPGS.
  Like TWEWY it's possible they could receive a sequel, and by that I mean a remake (D/P/Pt, B/W as actual sequels weren't too exciting - Platinum was somewhat better than Black though). A 4th gen remake would have been excellent - Soul Silver and Heart Gold were so polished I can just imagine how well R/S/E would have been with a facelift (and unlike TWEWY's iOS port, the changes would be significant and much more time has passed since I last played those games so I'm sure I'd enjoy it immensely.)


----------



## graphidz

Oh cool! FFX HD is gonna get released soon and and I still don't have a Vita... sigh...


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> Oh cool! FFX HD is gonna get released soon and and I still don't have a Vita... sigh...


 
  xD poor guy


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> xD poor guy


 
   
  I take it as you have it already then?


----------



## kalbee

I also still didn't jump the gun on a vita... Probably wont be able to for a while.

On the note of the P3 MC earphones, are they even still buy able? They look awesome no doubt but its been many years since they stopped production.


----------



## Aulos

Yeah, you can't find them in stores anymore... the red wood counterparts of the female protagonist from the portable version can be found, and it might be possible to find the updated version of the original, the ATH EM700Ti, but the EM7 GM are long gone. Hoping maybe to score a pair on the trade forum here.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> I also still didn't jump the gun on a vita... Probably wont be able to for a while.
> 
> On the note of the P3 MC earphones, are they even still buy able? They look awesome no doubt but its been many years since they stopped production.


 
   
  I'm too. I just don't have money to buy Vita AND the games. I can only invest on my PS3. Though I'll buy it before Slim Vita is released, if ever


----------



## HalidePisces

graphidz said:


> kalbee said:
> 
> 
> > I also still didn't jump the gun on a vita... Probably wont be able to for a while.
> ...



You can always get the PS3 version of the FFX HD games. The comparison looks pretty.

Personally, I don't think there are enough great Vita games out yet. I remember it was also the same with the PSP, but it fixed itself after some time. Not sure when Vita will do the same.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





halidepisces said:


> You can always get the PS3 version of the FFX HD games. The comparison looks pretty.
> 
> Personally, I don't think there are enough great Vita games out yet. I remember it was also the same with the PSP, but it fixed itself after some time. Not sure when Vita will do the same.


 
   
  Mmm... Pretty... I'll buy the PS3 version since it comes with FFX-2 too. Can't wait to play this. Got my PS2 version guide ready LOL. Well, one thing is for sure, I'll get the VITA before the slim version is out


----------



## minami

Does anybody remember _Ys and_ Legend of Heroes series... I still remember the first JRPG I played was Ys I & II where there was only clashing into the enemies but no actually sword art or attacks or anything, but they sure did bring me into the world of JRPG...


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





minami said:


> Does anybody remember _Ys and_ Legend of Heroes series... I still remember the first JRPG I played was Ys I & II where there was only clashing into the enemies but no actually sword art or attacks or anything, but they sure did bring me into the world of JRPG...


 

 I _love_ Falcom games!
  Ys I & II are the only Ys games I absolutely couldn't play. Wasn't sure if there was some trick to clashing into enemies but I always died to weakest field mob. :<
   
  Recently bought the history of YS artbook too +___+ was so expensive but... pretty good stuff in there.


----------



## minami

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> I _love_ Falcom games!
> Ys I & II are the only Ys games I absolutely couldn't play. Wasn't sure if there was some trick to clashing into enemies but I always died to weakest field mob. :<
> 
> Recently bought the history of YS artbook too +___+ was so expensive but... pretty good stuff in there.


 
   
  Hahahaha, yeah I still remember it took me months to figure out I need to get more armor in order to take less damage from clashing into the enemies. I want to see the artbook!! Can you tell me where I can purchase one as well?


----------



## kalbee

I ordered mine off Kinokuniya Japan, shipped overseas. I actually didn't check if it was available in the other global stores... I guess that wasn't smart.
  May be a little complicated in terms of ordering process (mostly in Japanese) but one thing you should know first...
  That artbook is. Huge. And. Heavy.
  The shipping was more expensive than the book! haha
   
  You can always try forwarding services like Tenso but once again, price is pretty up there due to size and weight.


----------



## HalidePisces

Anyone plan on picking up Summon Night 5? Pre-order bonus is a delicious Takeshi Iizuka (also the Kino no Tabi illustrator) artbook. The limited edition bonus, on the other hand, isn't much: SN5 protagonist cards for the online Summon Night card game. As if the new SN3 novel wasn't enough, there's also a new SN5 tie-in novel. I'm so psyched that Namco Bandai has been doing so much for the series. I feel the need to squeal like a ecstatic schoolgirl. ^_^


```
Game : http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B00BIYSF7C

Novel : http://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/4087032906
```


----------



## reddyxm

What's sad is that Namco/Bandai doesn't want to release the "Tales of" games in the US on the Vita because the Vita sales in the US is abysmal. On the contrary, folks don't want to purchase a Vita because there are hardly any good games for the Vita. Oh the paradox. ;_;


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That's how I feel. I have a Vita with almost no playtime because people don't wanna release games for it. This is the last time I buy a portable console that isn't Nintendo. I prefer the Vita in every which way to the 3DS, but my 3DSXL gets much more playtime, since there are games actually coming out for it.

Ugh. Last game I bought for the Vita was Guacamelee, which I ended up playing on the PS3 instead, because it looked better on the big screen. It played exactly the same, but it was easier to see on a 65" 1080p screen, than a small 544p one.


----------



## graphidz

Need more JRPG on Steam really
   
  VITA's fate is imminent. But then again, I'll buy it just for the sake of being a Sony fanboy


----------



## HalidePisces

Vita isn't doing well in general. I think part of it has to do with Vita being a victim of the PSP's success, especially in Japan. It somewhat mirrors the way how the early days of PS3 were a struggle against its predecessor, the PS2. Though Vita does seem to have had relatively better luck in the West, especially in the US. Likely due to the fact that most of the PSP games that make it so popular in Japan are the kind of games that are unexportable to the West.

I find it amusing that I used to mock the PSP's lack of games in its early days, calling it "more portable media player than actual handheld console". Now I've got one... thanks, Summon Night 5 (and all the other cool games released since, but SN5 was the "must get it to play it" tipping point for me).



reddyxm said:


> What's sad is that Namco/Bandai doesn't want to release the "Tales of" games in the US on the Vita because the Vita sales in the US is abysmal. On the contrary, folks don't want to purchase a Vita because there are hardly any good games for the Vita. Oh the paradox. ;_;



While I find the US "Tales of" fandom to be particularly myopic in their whining about the lack of localization of their beloved series, they do have a point. Namco has been inconsistent in deciding to port the series. I think Namco Bandai wants to reach out to the Western markets, but doesn't know how. From previous releases (Abyss, Symphonia, etc.), the series seems to be considered exportable. The problem likely lies in that the Tales series is a niche series in the West. Either that, or they found the recurring theme of racism to be too heavy for export.

Namco Bandai has been doing some surprising things lately, like picking up the second Ni no Kuni game (PS3) for localization. Also, you have to give NBGI credit for getting Project X Zone to the West (crossovers are a special pain due to licensing), even if it's only going to be for the 3DS. Optimistically, they see the crossover as a good doorstep to raise awareness for their other lesser-known series (e.g. Tales of). Pessimistically, the Tales localization process goes something like, "We know we're not going to get many sales doing an overseas port of the latest Tales game... do we have any other potential projects at the moment that have a better return on investment?"

Any major vitalization (pun?) of the Vita would likely have to rest on established franchises (where name recognition and series loyalty makes it a safer bet) and start-up developers (who are more willing to take risks to get their name out there). I suppose the mobile phone/tablet market encroaching on the handheld console market also makes things harder. Despite that, Sega is a Japanese company that seems to have their stuff together as they've released Phantasy Star Online 2 on Vita (though it's also on PC and there are plans for Android and iOS ports). The Western releases have been delayed, but Sega has said they want Western releases of it.


----------



## graphidz

I played Tales of Graces F and really didn't like how "childish" the game was.
  That and the useless MC


----------



## daleb

Just finished Xenogears, that game was great! Loved the story, even if it did have a plot hole here or there.


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> I played Tales of Graces F and really didn't like how "childish" the game was.
> That and the useless MC


 
  Tales of Vesperia was awesome 
  I see why Yuri was voted the manliest (and best?) male MC in Tales series.
  Though the addition of Patty (the lil pirate girl) does have some very bizarre moments to it.
   
  I can kind of understand why there was no localization to the PS3 version to it but it would have been nice.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I love Yuri, but Malik and Raven are much more manlier.


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I love Yuri, but Malik and Raven are much more manlier.


 
  They're not the MC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  But yeah, didn't play ToGf yet.
   
  Wondering if I should buy ToX and ToX2, since I'm in Japan now anyway.
  Will go hunt for second hand copies I guess. Not much interesting releases lately.


----------



## beyondthepale35

Quote: 





daleb said:


> Just finished Xenogears, that game was great! Loved the story, even if it did have a plot hole here or there.


 
   
  Awesome! One of those games I play every year that just never gets old. Until I get to Disc 2 and the Fei weird amulet chair scenes just rain down upon you. Still just an emotionally gripping game that was way ahead of its time.


----------



## minami

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> I ordered mine off Kinokuniya Japan, shipped overseas. I actually didn't check if it was available in the other global stores... I guess that wasn't smart.
> May be a little complicated in terms of ordering process (mostly in Japanese) but one thing you should know first...
> That artbook is. Huge. And. Heavy.
> The shipping was more expensive than the book! haha
> ...


 
  Thanks bro! I'm gonna try to get one, hopefully if I ship multiple artbooks the overall price would be more worth it... hmm...


----------



## Jobot

Quote:


beyondthepale35 said:


> Awesome! One of those games I play every year that just never gets old. Until I get to Disc 2 and the Fei weird amulet chair scenes just rain down upon you. Still just an emotionally gripping game that was way ahead of its time.


 
   
  Xenogears is still one of my favorites, though I haven't played it in some time.  I was glad that they released it on PSN, but I wish it would get a full refresh like Square gave FFIV.  Update the graphics (I'd like to see it cel-shaded personally) and flesh out the endgame a little, and I think it would be compelling enough to draw in new players. 
   
  Also, I was wondering if anyone's ever run into the same problem I'm currently facing.  I currently share a place with my brother, so I bought an XBOX 360 to complement his PS3, but I'll be moving soon and have a limited amount of time to finish up some of the PS3 titles that I purchased.  For some of the games, it's not a big deal, but I've barely scratched the surface on Ni No Kuni and Disgaea 4, so I'm either going to have to spend entire weekends back at his place monopolizing his system, or I'll have to shell out for my own.  Just wondering whether I'm alone in my video game custody anxieties or if any of you share my "pain".


----------



## kalbee

I had the same issue as you (without the 360 in picture though).

Considering the bulk of what I play are RPGs, which are time consuming and requires long sittings at once, I decided to buy my own PS3 so that I'm not always bothering my brother in his room.


----------



## HalidePisces

beyondthepale35 said:


> daleb said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished Xenogears, that game was great! Loved the story, even if it did have a plot hole here or there.
> ...



The "weird amulet chair scenes" that make up most of the second disc was the result of the Xenogears team, if I remember correctly, running up against a deadline. There were a lot of things they wanted to do but weren't able to do. To make matters worse, they had planned the game to be the fifth part of a hexalogy (as evident in the ending), not too dissimilar to Star Wars. That never took off. If you have the chance to pick up the Xenogears Perfect Works artbook, you can see some of the things they had planned.

The Xenogears team eventually left Square to form Monolith Soft and made Xenosaga, which was a spiritual sequel of Xenogears (while cautiously treading references to it since Square still owned the rights to Xenogears). Tragically, crap happened again (most notably Xeno series writer Soraya Saga being let go) and this planned hexalogy was cut short into a trilogy.


Also, here's an interesting article I found:
http://www.siliconera.com/2013/05/25/fire-emblem-awakening-was-almost-the-last-game-in-the-series/

As an SRPG junkie, it hits home even though the last Nintendo system I had was the GBA. I'm aware that like shumps; dance games; and to a lesser extent, fighters (genres which I also heavily play), SRPGs are a niche genre (especially in North America). And like any other niche genre, it has set itself up to cater to its long-time diehard fanbase to the detriment of potentially scaring off newcomers. I guess that's why I've been seeing an option for "Easy" and/or "Hard" modes on some of these games lately when they normally didn't feature such a thing. I was overjoyed when Namco Bandai decided to revive the Summon Night SRPG series. These kind of games are getting to be few and far in between... and I import, for crying out loud! I don't expect SRPGs to be common place like visual novel/adventure games and FPS games, but I would definitely like to see there to be enough of such games that genre fans can't simply play through most of them for lack of choice. *sigh*... but I guess that's the niche genre growing inwards thing. What do you all think?


----------



## daleb

It wasn't so much a deadline as it was Square deciding most of the Xenogears team needed to work on Final Fantasy VIII instead, and taking away the rest of the budget that had been promised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  There is also Xenoblade now. I hear its really good.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I can't get over how floaty Xenoblade plays. I can't take it's gameplay mechanics seriously. Safe to say, I'll never fully play it.


----------



## graphidz

I'm still waiting for Ni no Kuni to make some more price drop. Gonna buy it when FFX+FFX-2 is released on the PS3. JRPG GLORY!!!
   
  Btw, does Ni no Kuni have any DLCs? Might as well wait for a GOTY edition if it does.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'll probably borrow Ni No Kuni once my friend finishes it. I honestly didn't like the monster taming battle system. I'm so over that nonsense. But I'm a huge Ghibli fan, and so I need to at least attempt to stomach through this game.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I'll probably borrow Ni No Kuni once my friend finishes it. I honestly didn't like the monster taming battle system. I'm so over that nonsense. But I'm a huge Ghibli fan, and so I need to at least attempt to stomach through this game.


 
   
  It can never be worsebeat The Last Remnannts' batt;e system alright


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I didn't try that game. Heard it wasn't great. ANother game I couldn't stomach was Magna Carta 2. Soooo generic.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I didn't try that game. Heard it wasn't great. ANother game I couldn't stomach was Magna Carta 2. Soooo generic.


 
   
  It's the first Korean RPG I knew and probably the only one. Liked the art though
   
  You should try that game. If you thought it was boring that at the end game you are being too powerful, not in this game. It adjusts the enemy's skills based on your level


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

http://kotaku.com/lightning-as-cloud-strife-from-final-fantasy-vii-for-pr-643887907

I just got the biggest nerd ****er.

They can't just release something like this and expect me and millions of other FFVII fans NOT to collectively gasp in sheer delight.


----------



## laon

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I'll probably borrow Ni No Kuni once my friend finishes it. I honestly didn't like the monster taming battle system. I'm so over that nonsense. But I'm a huge Ghibli fan, and so I need to at least attempt to stomach through this game.


 

 So I take that you also haven't played Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne? One of the greatest JRPG ever.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I owned it. I went through the whole game. I didn't love it. There's a disconnect for me when your party members are generic enemies. I liked Nocture in that you get Dante. That's it.

It's just lazy design to me.


----------



## laon

Lazy design? Balancing game like that is probably way harder than game with predetermined characters (especially one with fixed class). 
   
  Though I also don't usually like game with non-important party members (which is why I hate classic WRPG), Nocturne and most SMT games are among the few exception. Atlus has done it in such a way that it still feels like you're controlling a character with personality (unlike say, Pokemon) and it fits with the theme of the game anyway. To me, Nocturne has more memorable moments than some JRPG with badly done uninteresting party members.
   
  Oh well, if you don't like it you don't like it. Just saying my reason to.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> I'll probably borrow Ni No Kuni once my friend finishes it. I honestly didn't like the monster taming battle system. I'm so over that nonsense. But I'm a huge Ghibli fan, and so I need to at least attempt to stomach through this game.


 
   
  MLE, if you love traditional JRPGs then Ni No Kuni is excellent. Sure it gets repetitive on some aspects and the monster / familiar thing might not appeal to some but personally think it has some magic in it. The visual was just great for me and the musical scores are well made.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Monster taming is a huge turn off for me. I have never liked it, in any game, and I play lots of JRPGs. From Pokemon, Disgaea, SMT: Nocturne, Saga Frontier, FFXIII-2, and whatever else has generic enemy characters as party members, it just turns me off. They skimp out on fleshing out actual characters, and the dynamic animations for main characters does not apply to standard, boring enemy characters.

In Nocturne, Dante was the only legit character besides Hitoshura. Once I got him, I never took him off the party.


----------



## laon

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Monster taming is a huge turn off for me. I have never liked it, in any game, and I play lots of JRPGs. From Pokemon, Disgaea, SMT: Nocturne, Saga Frontier, FFXIII-2, and whatever else has generic enemy characters as party members, it just turns me off. They skimp out on fleshing out actual characters, and the dynamic animations for main characters does not apply to standard, boring enemy characters.
> 
> In Nocturne, Dante was the only legit character besides Hitoshura. Once I got him, I never took him off the party.


 

 This rather puzzle me, after he join you he become no different than any other generic demon and the few times he appeared it's always one sided show from him (which almost seems like random gags), well except that you literally can't kick him out of your party for the rest of the game, luckily he's not that bad. Imho, the main antagonists are far more interesting than him.
   
  Wow even Disgaea? You probably shouldn't play most tactical JRPG if you think Disgaea doesn't have interesting character interactions.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

No, in Disgaea, I meant using generic enemy/monster characters. Disgaea is straight. I stick to original characters.

As far as Dante, that fact that he isn't a generic character (and we all know his back story and personality) makes him a lot more attractive than just sticking to some mindless generic monster.

There are other things in jrpgs that turn me off:

1st person battling: Etrian Oddyssey, Shin Megami Tensei Devil Survivor, etc. This is just an easy out. They dont have to draw the characters battling, and use cheesy effects for sword slashes, etc. I can't connect when I can't see my characters. The only type of game that works for is FPS games, and even then,only because the characters are usually mute and have no personality. Most of the time.

Mute characters: I'm sorry, but this makes main characters lose a lot if not all personality. I get that they try and make it as if you're the main character, but it becomes weird just seeing other characters speak to the main as if theyre a dog. Oh Chrono, what's that, boy, you wanna go to the park?

I can accept mute characters half the time, but I don't like it. It kills off any real connection to the character for me.


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> No, in Disgaea, I meant using generic enemy/monster characters. Disgaea is straight. I stick to original characters.
> 
> As far as Dante, that fact that he isn't a generic character (and we all know his back story and personality) makes him a lot more attractive than just sticking to some mindless generic monster.
> 
> ...


 
  Haha, same.
   
  I tame/capture some monsters in Disgaea but... really... I don't use them at all.
  Even prinnies I have trouble using them. I stick to my humanoid ones you make, not capture.
  Except I don't use main characters all that much. For some reason my Etna and Flonne are just ridiculously weak.
   
  Also can't stand the 1st person battle thing, but I'm okay with mute characters the majority of the time. But it's a lot more enjoyable--both as a game and in terms of character--when they speak.
   
  Wasn't Cloud mute? I don't really remember.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy




----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


>


 
  Lol, alright. Guess not.


----------



## laon

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> No, in Disgaea, I meant using generic enemy/monster characters. Disgaea is straight. I stick to original characters.
> 
> As far as Dante, that fact that he isn't a generic character (and we all know his back story and personality) makes him a lot more attractive than just sticking to some mindless generic monster.
> 
> ...


 

 There are no generic monster in SMT, all of them are based on real world mythology with unique backstory that sometimes are relevant in-game, that's one of the big reason I liked it so much and spent hours on the monster cathedral. Dante's backstory was entirely irrelevant (aside for a few amusing quotes) in the Nocturne's world, actually it's straight up out of place and random. And he's as mindful as a slab of meat once he joins your party.
   
  I agree that RPG like Etrian Oddyssey are turds, they have no characters, no real story, lazy battle design, not even real dungeon. But surprisingly I could stomach Unchained Blades which despite being 1st person RPG have solid character casts (admittedly animesque).
   
  I also prefer MC with personality (unless when he's an annoying prick) but there are some games with genuinely good execution for silent protagonist.However, Chrono Trigger (and Cross) are not the best examples of this, DQs (especially the early one) have it even worse.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I don't think you're understanding me. By generic, I mean whatever enemies you fight in the game = if you have to fight them in a random encounter and capture them, they're generic. As cool as the monsters in SMT may be, they're generic in that world in that you can fight them randomly.


----------



## laon

I do but I don't see Dante as being less generic than all those random monster since after you "caught" him he become no better than those lowly generic monster. I don't see the point of it, in other RPG party members have interaction with your character and significance in the story (well, in good game they do).
   
  In fact, in the latest version of Nocturne only released in Japan they replaced him with Raidou Kuzunoha, easily because he's just that insignificant in the context of the whole game.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Dante has a set personality, and he was a part of the story. He is a legitimate 'original' character. You do not fight a bunch of random Dantes.

I get that you're an SMT fan, but it doesn't make the mob of enemies any less generic.


----------



## HalidePisces

mad lust envy said:


> http://kotaku.com/lightning-as-cloud-strife-from-final-fantasy-vii-for-pr-643887907
> 
> I just got the biggest nerd ****er.
> 
> They can't just release something like this and expect me and millions of other FFVII fans NOT to collectively gasp in sheer delight.



Considering that Lightning was designed with the idea of a female Cloud...

On your other topic, JRPGs, like other genres, have experimented with how to portray protagonists. Is the player simply viewing a story, or is the player supposed to be protagonist? For the former, it's pretty easy; you can give them dialogue and even have their lines voiced without breaking immersion. After all, they're not you and you're just watching (er, playing) the show. But then what about the choices? If you add them, that doesn't this become more of a choose-your-own-adventure novel and less of an interactive movie/visual narrative? For the latter, that's much harder. Giving protagonists who are supposed to be the player dialogue lines can potentially break immersion. Is that what you, the player, would say... nevermind how you would state it. And then there's the potential voice acting. There's plenty of trade-offs going in when making a game and most take a path somewhere in between.

As for plot characters and generic characters, it would depend on the plot. If you're a small group of mercenaries, then sure, having generic characters seems a bit of a cop-out in a JRPG (tabletop RPGs and video games emulating its feel love it though). But what if you're the commander of a large army? Interestingly, one common criticism of the Phantom Kingdom (a.k.a. Makai Kingdom) was that you pretty much only had generic characters until you cleared the game. But I think with the way the plot was, it worked well. Speaking of which, Phantom Brave, an earlier game by the same company, had a mix of plot and generic characters and that was also done well. In someways, the generic characters are like minor characters in the plot. Not everyone has a massive monologue. There just isn't enough room for it without something having to give way (focus of the main plot?). Also, did you play any of the Suikoden games? If so, what did you think of the 108 characters thing?

Ultimately, it might just be a personal taste thing for some. But I go in trying to understand how it fits. I'm not a big fan of the first person JRPG combat screen either, but if it's in an old game from the 8-bit days or a throwback to that, I take that into account. For example, Etrian Odyssey was designed as a throwback to dungeon crawlers of yore.

Now that I think about it, I wonder if RTS games have it the easiest.


----------



## laon

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Dante has a set personality, and he was a part of the story. He is a legitimate 'original' character. You do not fight a bunch of random Dantes.
> 
> I get that you're an SMT fan, but it doesn't make the mob of enemies any less generic.


 

 I'm a fan of good game.
   
  I think you've forgotten Nocturne if you said he has any part in the story. You don't even see the conclusion of his random appearance (for no reason) unless you play the secret dungeon *** (which, by the way, he isn't even the reason for you to be there).
   
  The few main demons in the game (Mantra, Manekin) has far more significance AND personality than the dude (in Nocturne, he's a funny man in his own game). Never said that mob enemy is not generic, not at all, just saying that Dante isn't any more.
   
  I get that you're a fan of DMC though.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





dutchi merengue said:


> i havent been able to get into even 1 jrpg this entire generation save maybe lost odyssey which im just now starting to play, anyone got any recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> last rpg i could play was persona 4, but i dont count ps2 rpgs as this gen, almost 100 percent of jrpgs this gen seem garbage to me or after playing them, actually ARE garbage (resonance of fate, ff13)


 

 Ni No Kuni for me; it had a lot of hand holding but its still a great game.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Hideo Baba announced Tales of Xillia 2 is comong to the west! SO HYPED. Cant wait.


----------



## HalidePisces

Ooh... there's a Shin Megami Tensei X Fire Emblem game in the works!

No release date yet but I think the game is likely to get an overseas port or two given both series have good name recognition, even in the West.


----------



## graphidz

How come nobody posted about FF7 on steam?!
   
  Oh btw, only 2 more hours before Ys sale is off!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Sweet, Ys! Just splurged on the deal. Tbh, I'm not a fan of action rpgs like these (didnt like Ark or 7), but these two games remind me of the Sega Saturn days. That was enough... I'll give them a try. I did like Alundra well enough.


----------



## graphidz

Too bad I missed the deal though. Dem bank is dry. Along with my wallet. Plus not that much of a fan of Ys to begin with. But I'm eyeing that FF7 alright. GO ON SALE ALREADY!
   
  Oh hey, they have RPGMaker on sale now!


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> Too bad I missed the deal though. Dem bank is dry. Along with my wallet. Plus not that much of a fan of Ys to begin with. But I'm eyeing that FF7 alright. GO ON SALE ALREADY!
> 
> Oh hey, they have RPGMaker on sale now!


 

 ahhh,I remember being in midschool and making an RPG with a few friends.....those were the days; that was one fuster cluck of a game.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





whitecrow said:


> ahhh,I remember being in midschool and making an RPG with a few friends.....those were the days; that was one fuster cluck of a game.


 
   
  Pewdiepie plays some games made from RPGMaker (I think, loks like it). Though most of the game he played are horror. Pretty good storyline though.
   
  Now, I wonder when will the next FF-like (and I mean like the original when they almost went bankrupt) jrpg would surface.


----------



## TheJazzyH

I've been playing Fire Emblem: Awakening nonstop since I found a copy at my local Best Buy back in April. The tactical gameplay and the RPG elements blend so well with each other, and the soundtrack is amazing! It's a shame that the 3DS isn't a high-fidelity device.
   
  The plot is rather unoriginal, but the characters make the whole story worthwhile. Fleshing out every single one of the 40+ playable characters is an impressive feat. Some are more charming than others, but I never want to lose any of them to the perma-death feature. And the support (+marriage!) system is a shipper's dream come true! Honestly, I'm torn between grinding everyone to max stats and seeing the rest of the story. It's been three months since I started playing, but I can see it lasting the rest of the summer at the very least.


----------



## TheJazzyH

On home consoles, I've been playing Ni No Kuni a lot. It has every JRPG trope imaginable in it (for both story and gameplay), but it does most of them well. The familiar system is poorly done though. The creatures themselves are endearing (Captain Whamtastic is my current avatar), but the actual creature taming method is completely luck-based, which is often a bad idea in video games. Potential is there, but what we have right now is a less than stellar Pokemon and SMT rip-off. And like WhiteCrow said, there's a lot of hand-holding, which gets annoying after a while. Still a great game though.
   
  The fact that it's a PS3 game gets in the way of it becoming a timesink though. Since the game is stuck at home, I can't micromanage my party members or spend nearly as much time on it as any portable RPG. For every hour I invest into Ni No Kuni, I'm clocking another two into Fire Emblem.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> Pewdiepie plays some games made from RPGMaker (I think, loks like it). Though most of the game he played are horror. Pretty good storyline though.
> 
> Now, I wonder when will the next FF-like (and I mean like the original when they almost went bankrupt) jrpg would surface.


 

 its mostly just for fun.


----------



## graphidz

Oooo finally bought Bastion while it was on sale on Steam. Bought together with the OST. Gonna play it a in a while later though


----------



## NamelessPFG

So I've been playing Shin Megami Tensei IV recently.
   
  As I expected, it's brutal, relentless, and unforgiving from the first moment you step into that tutorial dungeon. You're going to be reloading saves quite a lot.
   
  And yet, I can't seem to put the 3DS down...every time I manage to recruit another demon or defeat a boss creature, it feels like an accomplishment. No, I'm not playing on easy mode here, just the infamous default difficulty Atlus is known for.


----------



## NoodleBoy91

Recently finished playing persona 4 golden on the ps vita and it is now one of my favorite games. if you are a fan of shin megami tensei and atlus i recommend it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Capcom announced Breath of Fire VI.

Me: ALL OF MY JOY. I LOVE BREATH OF FIRE. THANK YOU CAPCOM!


Capcom states it's going to be for tablets/ios/pc.

Me: Hmm... well, I guess, I have a decent gaming laptop...but I would've preferred it stay on consoles...


Capcom announces that it will be an online touch screen game.




Me: BURN IN HELL! THANKS FOR RUINING ANOTHER GREAT FRANCHISE!


----------



## Fegefeuer

Capcom's in quite a downward spiral. Only Dragon's Dogma has been something of worth. Look at Resident Evil. Jesus Christ, all that money, hundreds of people on such a POS.


----------



## laon

I don't mind BoF having 2D graphic or even a mobile phone game (as long as it has at least same quality as BoF 3/4) but making it online probably kill any chance of it being a classic RPG like BoF was known for, well not including DQ I guess.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I love 2D graphics. However, making this a numbered title, touchscreen and online... is just a slap to the face of all BoF fans.

That's like making Final fantasy XXVI a tablet, touchscreen game to me.


----------



## laon

IMHO It doesn't really matter if it's touchscreen since the game itself doesn't need super fast reaction, it's just an interface and since they also make it for PC they probably have proper control for non-touchscreen. The real problem is the online portion, if it's used for things like achievement/trophy then it's fine, but if it's gonna turn like FFXI or DQX then the franchise might as well be dead to me.


----------



## HalidePisces

mad lust envy said:


> I love 2D graphics. However, making this a numbered title, touchscreen and online... is just a slap to the face of all BoF fans.
> 
> That's like making Final fantasy XXVI a tablet, touchscreen game to me.


Now, now... let's not give Squeenix any ideas. 

Best case scenario given what we know is that Breath of Fire VI would be a MMORPG akin to Phantasy Star Online 2. For those not in the know, PSO2 doesn't stray too far from your typical MMORPG and has been out for PC and Vita, but there are plans for Android and iOS ports.


----------



## laon

Quote: 





halidepisces said:


> Best case scenario given what we know is that Breath of Fire VI would be a MMORPG akin to Phantasy Star Online 2.


 

 No, that would be the worst case. At least name it BoF Online or something if they want to do that *** or release non-online numbered game along with it, but Capcom probably does not believe in their own IP enough to do that.
   
  Okay I saw more screenshots, looks like another generic mobile MMORPG, BoF in name only. Time to start ignoring this game.


----------



## HalidePisces

laon said:


> halidepisces said:
> 
> 
> > Best case scenario given what we know is that Breath of Fire VI would be a MMORPG akin to Phantasy Star Online 2.
> ...


I facepalmed when Final Fantasy XI was announced as a MMORPG. But I've come to terms with it. Final Fantasy XIV being another numbered entry that's a MMORPG doesn't really bother me as much now. Phantasy Star Online 2 isn't terribad, though I wish Sega would do a more traditional RPG like the old tetralogy.

Oh dear gods, I just saw the Breath of Fire VI pics and it's undeniably a casual social game. There have been a number of such casual games, some based on long running Japanese series (Summon Night and Sangokushi come to mind), so I'm guessing they're doing well enough in Japan for it to become a trend. Understandably, most Japanese developers do not care about the opinions of a tiny minority of Westerners (whom, as a market demographic, are usually an afterthought since they're not the prime target audience).


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Me: BURN IN HELL! THANKS FOR RUINING ANOTHER GREAT FRANCHISE!


 
  This is my thoughts to Japans gaming industry as a whole right now, there's an ever growing list of games that are not being localized ever or for ever waiting for localaztion to be friggin completed -.- 
   
  Pso2 must b epic but oh wait not in English offically yet, Monster Hunter Frontier never coming west, the MH Online game... who knows seems like Capcom does NOT WANT it to go west ward... Not to mention the lack of any New Mega Man games in gawd know hows long.... really Japan... thanks for screwing us... at least Nintendo and Pokemon still don't dissappoint. N fire Emblem is a series I need to b playing... Tatical Rpgs are most fun!


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> This is my thoughts to Japans gaming industry as a whole right now, there's an ever growing list of games that are not being localized ever or for ever waiting for localaztion to be friggin completed -.-
> 
> Pso2 must b epic but oh wait not in English offically yet, Monster Hunter Frontier never coming west, the MH Online game... who knows seems like Capcom does NOT WANT it to go west ward... Not to mention the lack of any New Mega Man games in gawd know hows long.... really Japan... thanks for screwing us... at least Nintendo and Pokemon still don't dissappoint. N fire Emblem is a series I need to b playing... Tatical Rpgs are most fun!


 
  Yep... though as of late I look at the games being released and am just like "eh... I don't even know if i wanna buy any of these".
   
  PSO2 was fun but got so repetitive.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Yep... though as of late I look at the games being released and am just like "eh... I don't even know if i wanna buy any of these".
> 
> PSO2 was fun but got so repetitive.


 
  Yea all games are Repetitive, at least PSO2 looks wonderful and has mega updates. And MOnster Hunter is the most Repeptive game ever, I swear I've killed the same Dino like 100 times lol, with ofc 30 different armor sets xD


----------



## kalbee

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Yea all games are Repetitive, at least PSO2 looks wonderful and has mega updates. And MOnster Hunter is the most Repeptive game ever, I swear I've killed the same Dino like 100 times lol, with ofc 30 different armor sets xD


 
  Too bad they started blocking IPs when you tried to join me D:
  Now that I think of it, PSO and MH are pretty much identical, just one is high tech and the other is wild.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Too bad they started blocking IPs when you tried to join me D:
> Now that I think of it, PSO and MH are pretty much identical, just one is high tech and the other is wild.


 
  I know, and please don't remind me of that xD. UGH I wanted to play Pso2 so bad. Although I could never get the English Patches to Work that being said... I couldn't get logged in either! And if it ws because I was being Ip blocked I could read that xD 
   
  Still mad though, two GREAT games that have the CLASSIC Battle Style I like, BOTH Japan only -.- and sadly MH3U did not have any real DLC


----------



## HalidePisces

mshenay said:


> kalbee said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad they started blocking IPs when you tried to join me D:
> ...


Not sure if this makes you feel better.: http://uk.gamespot.com/news/asiasoft-to-release-pso-2-and-dc-universe-online-in-southeast-asia-6409039
(also, inb4 t3h EU/NA people whine about how SE Asia might be getting an official English release before they will)

Anyway, I thought the PSO2 IP block is only a limited block. As in, it doesn't affect every non-Japanese IP. So proxies and other such shenanigans should work. I can understand why Sega might implement a regional IP filter (I'm guessing the English players on PSO2 are like the Brazilians on English-translated MMORPGs), but a partial block is beyond my ken.

I heard Mabinogi has a similar battle style... might want to try that if you still can't get PSO2 to launch.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just got my Limited Edition Tales of Xillia. I'm SO hyped, and saddened at the fact that today is my Monday, so i have a damn work week before I truly sink my teeth into this game.


----------



## kalbee

Pretty sure south east Asia always got English releases before NA/Europe lately. We can blame the NA market being dominated by WoW for so long.

And no... Mabinogi plays completely different. Mabinogi is one of those games where getting hit is pretty much out of the question. PSO2 you just gotta avoid getting knocked down cause it takes up your time (timed missions and etc.)


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Pretty sure south east Asia always got English releases before NA/Europe lately. We can blame the NA market being dominated by WoW for so long.
> 
> And no... Mabinogi plays completely different. Mabinogi is one of those games where getting hit is pretty much out of the question. PSO2 you just gotta avoid getting knocked down cause it takes up your time (timed missions and etc.)


 

 someone else plays mabinogi!!!! holy shmowzow!!!! seriously one of the best F2P mmo's, its almost sims-esk, and yes; the rule of the game is don't get hit. Last time i played....a few months ago; I was level total level 550 and at level 70; still get wrecked by kobolds in Math.


----------



## kalbee

whitecrow said:


> someone else plays mabinogi!!!! holy shmowzow!!!! seriously one of the best F2P mmo's, its almost sims-esk, and yes; the rule of the game is don't get hit. Last time i played....a few months ago; I was level total level 550 and at level 70; still get wrecked by kobolds in Math.



Lol Mabinogi is awesome... The only problem is how I lag to these West Coast based servers. And as an archer, it's difficult. Arrows always miss and all...

Forgot my total level but I like how in that game no matter what level you are many of the lower level mobs can still kill you.

Haven't played in a long long time. My friends were all super high level. Had I continued playing I would have been first to reach rank 1 magnum.


----------



## WhiteCrow

Quote: 





kalbee said:


> Lol Mabinogi is awesome... The only problem is how I lag to these West Coast based servers. And as an archer, it's difficult. Arrows always miss and all...
> 
> Forgot my total level but I like how in that game no matter what level you are many of the lower level mobs can still kill you.
> 
> Haven't played in a long long time. My friends were all super high level. Had I continued playing I would have been first to reach rank 1 magnum.


 

 yeah man, I feel ya. I stopped playing a long long time ago. But I want to go back....paying pay to play MMO's reminds me of why I hate pay to play MMO's.


----------



## graphidz

Quote:


noodleboy91 said:


> Recently finished playing persona 4 golden on the ps vita and it is now one of my favorite games. if you are a fan of shin megami tensei and atlus i recommend it.


 
   
  Soon... Really soon...

   
  Quote:


halidepisces said:


> Not sure if this makes you feel better.: http://uk.gamespot.com/news/asiasoft-to-release-pso-2-and-dc-universe-online-in-southeast-asia-6409039
> (also, inb4 t3h EU/NA people whine about how SE Asia might be getting an official English release before they will)
> 
> Anyway, I thought the PSO2 IP block is only a limited block. As in, it doesn't affect every non-Japanese IP. So proxies and other such shenanigans should work. I can understand why Sega might implement a regional IP filter (I'm guessing the English players on PSO2 are like the Brazilians on English-translated MMORPGs), but a partial block is beyond my ken.
> ...


 
   
  GOOD NEWS!
  PSO2 ENGLISH ANNOUNCED FOR SOUTH EAST ASIA FIRST!
  SCREW YOU NA AND EU PLAYERS!
   
  BAD NEWS!
  IT'S ASIASOFT! 
  FUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   
  The bad news actually kills it.
   
  Mabinogi? I THINK I did try it... A long time ago. Didn't stick to it. Now playing TERA EU which, GameForge is screwing up right now.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> GOOD NEWS!
> PSO2 ENGLISH ANNOUNCED FOR SOUTH EAST ASIA FIRST!
> SCREW YOU NA AND EU PLAYERS!
> 
> ...


 
  Uhh yea I ranted about that like a month ago... although I share your sentiments and I too and super pissed... still


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Uhh yea I ranted about that like a month ago... although I share your sentiments and I too and super pissed... still


 
   
  I rarely go into head-fi anymore lol.
  1 month? Really? That long since I've been away? LOL


----------



## MistrDave

I just bumped an Indie game thread mentioning JRPG's.
   
  To quote myself...
   
  "This thread deserves a bump for Kickstarter project, Project Phoenix. 
  
 Any JRPG fans here? I grew up on the classic SNES titles. 
  
 Phoenix seems so promising. "
   
   
  Nobuo Uematsu is on board


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mistrdave said:


> I just bumped an Indie game thread mentioning JRPG's.
> 
> To quote myself...
> 
> ...


 
   
  Was just about to mention this
  Here's the link btw :
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1300298569/project-phoenix-japans-indie-rpg-feat-aaa-talent?mobile=0
   
  To pledge or not to pledge?


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> Was just about to mention this
> Here's the link btw :
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1300298569/project-phoenix-japans-indie-rpg-feat-aaa-talent?mobile=0
> 
> To pledge or not to pledge?


 
  "you will not be charged until Sep 11 ect.... ect...] Pledge'd I can TOTALLY pledge espically if it's going to be floating till September 
   
  that being said, I heard Secrect of Mana and Chrono Trigger, if THAT kind of RTS +Jrpg elements are what they are brining together this will be most epic, as Seiken Denetsu 3 was my favorite 
   
  the only issue I had with the Video was lack of game play video, is it LIVE active RTS like Chrono Trigger 
   
  still 2014 is a long friggin time to wait... but again I can dig it. 
   
  Still Hiroki Kikuta the composer for the Seiken Denetsu series is my favorite composer!


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> "you will not be charged until Sep 11 ect.... ect...] Pledge'd I can TOTALLY pledge espically if it's going to be floating till September
> 
> that being said, I heard Secrect of Mana and Chrono Trigger, if THAT kind of RTS +Jrpg elements are what they are brining together this will be most epic, as Seiken Denetsu 3 was my favorite
> 
> ...


 
   
  No, it's 2015. MID 20015...
   
  Chrono trigger is considered RTS? Correctt me if I'm wrong, but isn't RTS stands for Real Time Strategy, as in like C&C etc? Of course you don't build bases and minions and farm resources, but I thought some of that gameplay would be implemented in this game.
   
  And I thought Chrono Trigger used a variant of Active Time Battle all along. Btw, that "Adventure For two" pledge is a big saving. It basically means 2 "Fiery Companion" pledge for the price of $70


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> No, it's 2015. MID 20015...
> 
> Chrono trigger is considered RTS? Correctt me if I'm wrong, but isn't RTS stands for Real Time Strategy, as in like C&C etc? Of course you don't build bases and minions and farm resources, but I thought some of that gameplay would be implemented in this game.
> 
> And I thought Chrono Trigger used a variant of Active Time Battle all along. Btw, that "Adventure For two" pledge is a big saving. It basically means 2 "Fiery Companion" pledge for the price of $70


 
  Mid 2015 for Public but Novemeber 2014 for Beta 
   
  And Chrono Trigger was Active Time Battle, but they may be plending the two elements together, You have the RTS elements, maybe like an extension on what MOnster Hunter does, we you have village that you constantly work to expand. You Single Plyaer or multi player Hunts give resorces that help the village grow, while the village gives resorces that aid in the hunt. Something expanded byound that, like building an Armory for new weapons, or stables for different mounts. Lots of way to combine ATB and RTS


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, I'm not a fan of RTS, which is what turns me off...


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Yeah, I'm not a fan of RTS, which is what turns me off...


 
  I grew up playing Age of Empires, so I'd love to see something with the City Growth of that combined with a Singular Combat experince. Like a commander leading troops. The option of fighting on the battle feild as the Commander. or taking a birds eye view and commanding your troops. And if it is squad based, then it is leaning towards the Monster Hunter, and old school ATB battle system. Chrono Trigger was squads of 4 in ATB. Modern examples are the entire Tales Franchise, which btw started on SNES. 
   
  Maybe almost like how Nuclear Dawn was, it was an FPS with a commander/Builder mode] As the commander you could FPS, but you also needed to build defensive buildings, and armorerys for your team. Since this is still a J Rpg, I doubt it will have a Tatics Like Feel to it, like Orge Tactics for the SNES, would be a blend of jRPG and RTS imo, incourperate the ATB system into that, and I'd say you got gold!


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Mid 2015 for Public but Novemeber 2014 for Beta
> 
> And Chrono Trigger was Active Time Battle, but they may be plending the two elements together, You have the RTS elements, maybe like an extension on what MOnster Hunter does, we you have village that you constantly work to expand. You Single Plyaer or multi player Hunts give resorces that help the village grow, while the village gives resorces that aid in the hunt. Something expanded byound that, like building an Armory for new weapons, or stables for different mounts. Lots of way to combine ATB and RTS


 
   
  And we'd be finishing the game before the release? LOL
   
  Never thought it that way. Dang.
   
  Quote: 





mad lust envy said:


> Yeah, I'm not a fan of RTS, which is what turns me off...


 
   
  Same here. For me, I'm just too lazy to think. Plus, in normal RTS game, numbers win everything


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> And we'd be finishing the game before the release? LOL
> 
> Never thought it that way. Dang.
> 
> ...


 
  Is this a jRpg or does it feature online elements! I'm thinking it's purely offline, which isn't bad. As hopefully like Seiken Denetsu, it will have multiple endings, multiple End Game Dugeons and classes avalible.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

mshenay said:


> Chrono Trigger was squads of 4 in ATB. Modern examples are the entire Tales Franchise, which btw started on SNES.




These games aren't defined as RTS whatsoever. CT is an active, turn based RPg which evolved from a traditional turn based style. Tales is an action rpg with party members.

RTS is a whole other genre with it's own parameters, usually isometric/top down view, and the like.

This Phoenix game looks like a merging of RTS with some JRPG influence, not the other way around. It's more RTS by the looks of it. No thanks.


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Is this a jRpg or does it feature online elements! I'm thinking it's purely offline, which isn't bad. As hopefully like Seiken Denetsu, it will have multiple endings, multiple End Game Dugeons and classes avalible.


 
   
  I don't think so. I don't think it'll follow BoF route lol.
   
  If they have the same thinking as I am, I don't think they'll make  multiple endings. just one true ending when your emotions will pile up in one great and gorgeous ending, instead split into a few parts. Maybe that is
   
  Classes? Hmm...


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> I don't think so. I don't think it'll follow BoF route lol.
> 
> If they have the same thinking as I am, I don't think they'll make  multiple endings. just one true ending when your emotions will pile up in one great and gorgeous ending, instead split into a few parts. Maybe that is
> 
> Classes? Hmm...


 
  Not a jRPG by any means but
   
Watch Dogs
   
Looks most epic, and it's coming out in November... will totally be playing this


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> Not a jRPG by any means but
> 
> Watch Dogs
> 
> Looks most epic, and it's coming out in November... will totally be playing this


 
   
  2nd that. I'll wait for steam release.


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> 2nd that. I'll wait for steam release.


 
  I dun like steam, will buy it in Hard Disc form


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> I dun like steam, will buy it in Hard Disc form


 
   
  I dunno why, to me, I don't like physical form for my PC games, but prefer physical form for my PS3 games... huh...


----------



## graphidz

Project Phoenix announces that maybe there will be an online play. And they got 350k funded already. As promise, Nobuo Uematsu writes additional music~


----------



## Makiah S

Quote: 





graphidz said:


> Project Phoenix announces that maybe there will be an online play. And they got 350k funded already. As promise, Nobuo Uematsu writes additional music~


 
  I swear to gawd, some one better leak that OST in 100% Log Lossless the day they get it xD


----------



## graphidz

Quote: 





mshenay said:


> I swear to gawd, some one better leak that OST in 100% Log Lossless the day they get it xD


 
   
  Your safe bet would be to order the physical pack though... which is shipped from Japan!


----------



## NamelessPFG

Well, I just scored big on a yard sale yesterday. Four games, $1 each.
  
 Two of them are PS2 Castlevania titles and thus not JRPGs, so I'll cut to the chase:
  
 -Chrono Cross. Greatest Hits label, complete in case with both discs. Pretty nice find, but it pales in comparison to...
  
 -*Suikoden II*. Case, disc, but no manual...like I'm going to really nitpick on paying $1 for a game that people are willing to pay $115 for just to get the disc, no case or manual. I knew eBay prices were stupid high the moment I saw it and needed to take it home on the spot, but not THAT high...
  
 Now I gotta get the original Suikoden; there's an old save bonus in 2 that I can't take advantage of otherwise.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

What..... Suikoden II.... my fave game of all time. Luckily i bought a like new copy for $95 a long time ago (after I accidentally sold my first one). I had originally bought it when it was first released, but since I played the hell out of it, I didn't think I'd play it again, and sold it. What a mistake that was. But at least I reacquired it. the only way I'll sell it now is if becomes available on PSN (WHY OH WHY IS IT STILL NOT THERE?)

But at least the original is on PSN.

I have all the main Suikodens...

I (bought it used, in fair condition, no manual, but real case), and also bought it off PSN.
II (like new, with everything)
III (used in fair condition with everything)
IV (brand new)
Tactics/Rhapsodia (brand new)
V (brand new)
Tierkries (brand new)

By brand new, means that I bought them that way, but I have opened them, obviously.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Suikoden II for $1, damn I've been on a look out for cheaper ones desperately for collection purposes. The prices for SII these days are mental, I hope I'll find that one cheap copy in the future.


----------



## graphidz

There's only Suikoden (probably 1, not sure) in PSN. Hopefully they release the others soon. Really want to know what's so hyped about them.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Well, gameplay-wise, the Suikodens are pretty standard fare, though Suikoden II mastered what made the first one good. The best, battle-mechanic wise was V, and overall story would be III. IV is the black sheep, but I still enjoyed it as a hardcore Suiko fan. II is considered the best because it does everything well, from amazing 2D graphics, fantastic battle system, and very personal story. 

Definitely start with the first game since it's very short for a JRPG (around 25 hours), and sets up the second game which should make you a fan enoufh to wanna play the others.

The main attraction is the ability to recruit 108 characters, around 2/3 being playable, while the others maintain aspects of your base/headquarters, like shops, etc. There's so many characters to love, many with unique back stories (some which expand from one game to another game).

Now I wanna play some Suiko...for the millionth time.

Currently about 45 hours in on Tales of Xillia though...


----------



## graphidz

I played one of the Suikoden. I or II I'm not sure. But we made a HQ castle in the middle of the sea. Too bad didn't finish it cause I emulated it on my Atrix phone. I'll restart it again when everything rolls out on PSN. Hopefully.
 And I'm like 30hrs in Ni no Kuni. I'm sacrificing my GTA5 for this game cause it's just so darn AWESOME!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The middle of the Toran Lake, lol. That's the first Suikoden. 

I might give Ni No Kuni another chance after I finish Xillia. Just wasn't impressed by it's battle system and the standard fare monster capturing. I'm sick of using monster characters as playable ones.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

To be honest, I forgot the storyline in I and IV which is a sign that I must replay them again.
  
 Currently playing Xillia straight to hard mode, it is quite challenging for me and I like it. There are certain aspects that NNK beats Xillia flat out (like the music & environment sound) but Xillia is holding its own in my opinion so maybe you should give NNK a chance MLE


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

http://www.head-fi.org/t/684083/cosmic-star-heroine-kickstarter

So i put this up, because, well, it's going to be a JRPG in all but actually being Japanese.

This brings back the good old JRPG days, and I'm totally going to help fund it even if just a little.


----------



## graphidz

mad lust envy said:


> The middle of the Toran Lake, lol. That's the first Suikoden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't see people complaining about that with Pokemon lol


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, its a popular category of JRPG. I outgrew Pokemon ages ago, and I prefer having a team of fleshed out characters, rather than generic monsters that you capture. This is why Pokemon, SMT Nocture, NNK, FFXIII-2, and other monster catching games don't do it for me. Bear in mind, I played/beat them all (except NNK which I payed the demo)


----------



## TMRaven

Ni No Kuni is great, I thoroughly enjoyed it.  Its only weakness is that the story falls apart/gets really weird and stupid towards the very end, but it's not enough portion of the game to really matter that much.
  
 Yeah it's very pokemon-esque in that you capture and use familiars to do a lot of your battling, but eventually you'll just get used to it and realize it really isn't like pokemon that much at all.  Also, Oliver is way more useful towards the end of the game anyways.  Besides pokemon is great.


----------



## graphidz

NnK's soundtrack is epic. It really feels like I'm in fantasy world. 
 Oh I see. Maybe it's not suited for you then.


----------



## jerry216216

final fantasy 5..6 ..7..8..9...saga frontior
  
 most of game from square !!!
  
 chaosrings + FF3 + 4 from android are great too !!!


----------



## Mad Max

Picked up _The Last Story_ for Wii a while ago (along with _Darksiders II_ for WiiU).
  
 Too damn addicting!  I love Final Fantasy games (played 1-9 but haven't finished 2) and this one feels just like one, but with better story line and gameplay, hahaha!  The Auto-attack is annoying me, though, and is my only minor gripe so far, but I can usually get around it using a few skills.  Edit: auto-attack can be set to manual in the options at any time.  The battle system gives the impression that they tried make it more like Zelda/Darksiders or so. So far, no summon beings like in FF, but one has been hinted at by a book inside of the game.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It will probably only come out when the plot calls for it, it seems.
  
 Hahahaha, oh wow, one of the villains looks like Ganondorf's long-lost brother!  I'm not sure whether to be pleased or mildly disappointed by this unexpected surprise in aesthetic design.
  
 Lastly, Mirania best girl.  =D


----------



## RockleeEV

Last Story was awesome.   Great battle system and characters, with a lively city too.    But it was more of a part of an RPG than a full RPG.    Basically it was like the first disc of a PSX FF... so I didn't the story was as good as it could have been but I still enjoy it.


----------



## finalaudio999

My Favorate RPG are
 Final Fantasy Series
 Chrono Cross
 Xeno Gears
 Megaman Legend
 Kingdom Hearts
 Shadow Hearts
  
 i want a remake for the chrono cross in PS3 or PS4..


----------



## Seann

Honestly Atelier series is nice
 probably not enough action for Western players


----------



## kalbee

seann said:


> Honestly Atelier series is nice
> probably not enough action for Western players



The PS2 titles did have more action. The PS3 ones are almost SoL in comparison. At least the Arland series was; I did not get Ayesha and the next one that followed.

I think the problem might be more the lack of clear story progressing events for Western Players. I mean, you had to unlock flags to progress in the story otherwise the time just goes by and you don't get very far story-wise.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just bought Ys: Memories of Celceta on the PSVita. I'm in need of a JRPG, and all the good ones aren't coming out until around February, so I wanted one in the meantime. Liked the first one, though it was a bit simplistic. I still have Ys II on Steam, but I kinda want something not so simple.


----------



## NamelessPFG

I still need to play through I, II, Oath in Felghana and Origin one of these days.
  
 The only reason I had any idea Celceta was out is that one of my friends just started gushing about how much he wanted it after seeing this screenshot:
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






 (Yes, said friend simply cannot resist the allure of adorable things.)
  
 I still don't have a Vita to play it on, but that Amazon deal is tempting me a little. I've actually planned to get a Vita for a while now, if only because I'd like to run my PSM SDK projects through something better than the included simulator and I'd prefer to have one with the OLED screen.


----------



## kalbee

I really want to play it but don't have a Vita D:
  
 I pre-ordered Sen no Kiseki but no time to play lately sigh D:


----------



## eastbeidong

that right, I don't understand why people had issues with it. That game is classic. Other than Sarah and Lymle's voices, the game was stellar. Had to re buy it for the PS3, since it has the Japanese voice option. Lymle sounds much better,thank you


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You mist be replying to some old post, hahah. Star Ocean 4.... loooove it.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Okay, I did the insane thing a couple days ago and plunked down on Ys Celceta anyway...and again, *I don't even have a Vita yet.* (I'm keeping an eye out for good deals with a 32 GB memory card included.)
  
 I suppose this gives me a bit of motivation to clear out that portion of my Steam backlog.
  
 Meanwhile, some guys in the uni game room here are beating up things in Tales of Xillia. I'm not even sure where to begin with this franchise, though I do have a GCN copy of Symphonia still collecting dust, yet to be played...


----------



## graphidz

namelesspfg said:


> Okay, I did the insane thing a couple days ago and plunked down on Ys Celceta anyway...and again, *I don't even have a Vita yet.* (I'm keeping an eye out for good deals with a 32 GB memory card included.)
> 
> I suppose this gives me a bit of motivation to clear out that portion of my Steam backlog.
> 
> Meanwhile, some guys in the uni game room here are beating up things in Tales of Xillia. I'm not even sure where to begin with this franchise, though I do have a GCN copy of Symphonia still collecting dust, yet to be played...


 
  
 LAWL. I'd do the same thing when the limited edition P4G was released, but unfortunately I did not have any helper to help me purchasing it at that time.
  
 The sellers in my country provide top ups to increase memory card storage. Like adding $100 scores you a 64GB. Considering the prices here, it's pretty reasonable.
  
 Don't worry about that. Like FF series, none of them have any relation. At leasts from what I read and people told me. And Xillia is supposed to be the best in the series yet?


----------



## NamelessPFG

I suppose the reason I jumped the gun on Ys Celceta...well, let's face it, JRPGs have this nasty habit of fetching stupid high prices sooner than expected.
  
 Suikoden II, Panzer Dragoon Saga, Xenoblade...need I go on?
  


graphidz said:


> Don't worry about that. Like FF series, none of them have any relation. At leasts from what I read and people told me. And Xillia is supposed to be the best in the series yet?


 
  
 That's probably up for a LOT of contention, possibly even sparking a few flame wars if you're not careful.
  
 The most outspoken fans of specific games (analogous to those favoring FFVI vs. those favoring FFVII) seem to be those for Phantasia and Symphonia, followed somewhat closely by Vesperia. (Speaking of which, why the hell didn't they bring over the PS3 version of Vesperia? It's kinda jarring given Graces f, Xillia and the upcoming Symphonia compilation.) How much of that is simple nostalgia in action, I don't know.
  
 At the student center, though, I've only seen people play Destiny, Abyss and Xillia. (There was even a strange coincidence when I saw a couple of people beating up the final boss of Abyss, then I go back there one or two days later and someone else is watching that game's anime adaptation.)


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Someone finally put up an FAQ of Ys on gamefaqs, so I better get started. I like to play with FAQs, as I hate missing anything, and I don't tend to replay my JRPGs.

As for Xillia being the best Tales, not even close...

For me, the best one story-wise is Vesperia (Yuri Lowell is quite possibly the best main protagonist in any JRPG ever), and gameplay-wise, Graces F. I loved Phantasia, Destiny, Eternia, and Abyss. I didn't give Symphonia a real chance back in the day, so I'll be getting the HD port when it comes out soon.


I loved Xillia, but man, what a horrible level design. The environments were sooooo bland, samey, and super linear. Only a few places were nice to look at, like the town Jude and Milla met. Pretty much every field map was the same. All the seahavens ARE the same.

If there is one thing I love anbout JRPGs, it's the world they take place in. The vistas, the locales, etc. Xillia felt like I was in the same places throughout the whole game, only in different seasons. No real variation at all.


----------



## Makiah S

smyphonia 1 was an epic 2 disc master piece... with the start + mode i beat it 13times b4 i sold it. the biggest issue i had with it was post game after 5 new game +s 

u get a wep called the devil arm. Dmg based on ur encounters. At roughley 1k encounters per run and 45 hours per run (if u already knew what u where doing) by the fith post game run llyod could do 5k dmg a hit... upwards of 70k with single skills an near 400k with combos. The end game boss on hard only has a mil hp... end game fights went from mins to seconds literally

Also Mad u can emulate gc in 1080 with ur laptop. the ToS roms rubs super smooth in Dolphin

That said im doing a 1080p pc run (with my wii u controller via blue tooth) now 

Also front mission 1 3 4 epic


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I can run the emulator perfectly, but the audio is messed up (without a valid copy of the game). Anyways, I want the HD collection since it also comes with the Symphonia 2.


----------



## Makiah S

mad lust envy said:


> I can run the emulator perfectly, but the audio is messed up (without a valid copy of the game). Anyways, I want the HD collection since it also comes with the Symphonia 2.




 its only the bgm make sure u use 3.0 n just run the bgm in foobar. but i too want the hd for ps3 mostly for the second not as good sequal


----------



## HalidePisces

http://www.siliconera.com/2013/12/12/tales-zestiria-will-released-worldwide/

Make of that what you will.


----------



## Makiah S

halidepisces said:


> http://www.siliconera.com/2013/12/12/tales-zestiria-will-released-worldwide/
> 
> Make of that what you will.


 
 I really need a ps3 :/


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm keeping mine, thanks to ALL the JRPGs that are coming exclusively to it.


----------



## NamelessPFG

I may have bought my PS3 only about a year ago, but the huge backlog of PS3 and PS2 exclusives ensures that it'll stay in service for a while.
  
 Exclusives that the PS4 cannot play, at that...


----------



## graphidz

I haven't yet played XIllia so don't take my word on it of course. I just quoted what I read.
 And I don't think I'll play any Tales Of games anymore if they make a more or less the same game as Graces f. Not very impressed to say the least


----------



## Makiah S

graphidz said:


>


 
 At least play Smyphonia it's a very good game! The first though not the second
  
 Also any word on Disgea 5 [Yes word on D is out]
  
 also I REALLY NEED a Ps3... Disgea D2 is out now too Q.Q and that Whitch Tales Game made my Nippon Ichi <.< super crud... me need ps3 fast q.q


----------



## H T T

I am way late to this thread, but anyone is a JRPG fan that hasn't played Persona 4 in any form should be drawn and quartered.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I haven't, because none of the Persona games appeal to me.


----------



## NamelessPFG

I think the only thing that really had me pay attention to anything Persona, even with all the hype the fanbase generates, is this:
  

  
 ...great, now I'm gonna have this stuck in my head for a long while. Again.


----------



## Makiah S

namelesspfg said:


> I think the only thing that really had me pay attention to anything Persona, even with all the hype the fanbase generates, is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...great, now I'm gonna have this stuck in my head for a long while. Again.




 .... no just please no q.q


----------



## reddyxm

I'm super pumped for Persona 5!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just cleared about 33% of the forest in Ys Celceta. Waiting for gfaqs to update the walkthrough. Enjoyable, but it's pretty standard fare for an action rpg. No real sense of epicness in this game.


----------



## b0000

Tales of Destiny was the first rpg game i've ever played, back when i was young and video games were all relatively new to me. I absolutely love it.
 I Just recently discovered that there are more tales games. (I'm slapping myself for finding out so late)
  
@Mad Lust Envy 
 how would you rank the tales games from best to worst in both a critical and personal perspective?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That's quite a loaded question. For the ones released here (or easily available online): The battle systems and overall plot of the game make rating them hard, as I may prefer one game's battle system over another, but prefer the story of the latter, even with an inferior battle system.

For me:

Best story/characters:

Tales of Vesperia (360)
Tales of Destiny (PS1)
Tales of Eternia (PSP english. Order it online from Europe. (PS1: aka Tales of Destiny II in America)
Tales of the Abyss (PS2/3DS)
Tales of Phantasia (PS1.... emulated on PC with unofficial english translation)
Tales of Xillia (PS3)
Tales of Graces F (PS3)

I didn't really play through Symphonia. Good thing I'll get a second chance with Chronicles coming out)

Gameplay:

Tales of Graces F (easily the best battle system of any english released Tales)
Tales of Vesperia
Tales of Eternia/Destiny II
Tales of Xillia
Tales of the Abyss
Tales of Destiny
Tales of Phantasia

I love all of them

You may also wanna look into Star Ocean, especially 2nd Story and First departure which is quite a bit like the 2D Tales games (Tales games were basically spawned off Star Ocean back in the day, with some of the same devs)

Story/Characters

Star Ocean II aka Star Ocean 2nd Story (Ps1/PSP)
Star Ocean First Departure (PSP)
Star Ocean IV or Star Ocean International (360 and PS3)
Star Ocean III (PS2)


Gameplay:

Star Ocean II
Star Ocean IV
Star Ocean First departure
Star Ocean III

You owe it to yourself to at least play SO II/2nd Story. That game in particular is amazing.


----------



## b0000

looks like its time to play tales of vesperia and star ocean 2!
  
 I'll have to emulate SO2 though since the price is crazy expensive.


----------



## kalbee

namelesspfg said:


> I suppose the reason I jumped the gun on Ys Celceta...well, let's face it, JRPGs have this nasty habit of fetching stupid high prices sooner than expected.


 
 Not Falcom games. They all pretty much get PSthebest versions eventually for a discounted price.
 It's the games that don't get the discounted versions that spike up.
  


mad lust envy said:


> Just cleared about 33% of the forest in Ys Celceta. Waiting for gfaqs to update the walkthrough. Enjoyable, but it's pretty standard fare for an action rpg. No real sense of epicness in this game.


 
 Ys games are all hack n slash glory. The epicness usually comes later on in the plot.
  


b0000 said:


> Tales of Destiny was the first rpg game i've ever played, back when i was young and video games were all relatively new to me. I absolutely love it.
> I Just recently discovered that there are more tales games. (I'm slapping myself for finding out so late)


 
 ToD was so good! Enough for me to buy the Director's Version (PS2) which... I didn't finish :x though I did beat it on the PS1 version.
 They added a bit of stuff in the PS2 version, namely the backstory behind Leon.


----------



## Shini44

my 1st JRPG ever was Wild Arms one <3 i was like 8 years old,  then my brother got me a DVD will all the RPG games from SNES to Sega :3 breath of fire was sure cool!! 

 the PS one had many cool RPG games specially the old school Final Fanstay, 

 my 1st PS2 RPG game was Dot hack, i loved it a lot!! and Dot hack G.U was Epic!! , Tales of series is Epic too!! voice actors , story, the wight of the character itself, for now it does beat final fantasy hand down, for Star Ocean on PS2 the 1st disc was cool yet the 2nd disc was bad!! i hated how the story changed!! it was way way cooler on the 1st disc. 

 didn't play a lot of JRPG on PS3 but Atailar Iris 2nd game was really hard and awesome and did remind me how with the awesomeness or the jRPG, it was a very very good game

 on the PSP nothing was better than the Legend of Heroes series!! it was too epic!!


----------



## graphidz

Anybody getting the collector's edition of FFX/X-2?


----------



## NamelessPFG

Tales of Xillia for $10 (PS+).
  
 Worth it? I told myself I was going to opt for physical copies whenever possible, but the price here is just too tempting.
  
 ...Oh, never mind, I'm just gonna pull the trigger anyway.


----------



## gamefreak054

namelesspfg said:


> Tales of Xillia for $10 (PS+).
> 
> Worth it? I told myself I was going to opt for physical copies whenever possible, but the price here is just too tempting.
> 
> ...Oh, never mind, I'm just gonna pull the trigger anyway.


 
 Lol, I am holding out and buying the physical copy. That way I will actually see it when it just sits on a shelf not being played. I have a really bad problem of playing 10 hours of a jrpg and quitting them. Hell I am like 90% through xenoblade chronicles, but I have not gone back to it months (I was getting really really bored of the area I am).
  
 Anyways I spent my remaining $7ish from my $10 ps4 credit on Farcry 3 blood dragon and limbo.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Xillia was great, and definitely worth that price, though as far as Tales games of that gen goes, it was the weakest for me. Vesperia and Graces F are both much better, IMHO.


----------



## psymuk

If anyone hasn't played Project X Zone on 3ds, you should give it a quick go. While it isn't a deep game it's nice to see all of the characters from the brands in just one TRPG game.


----------



## b0000

almost there! just reminding y'all tales fans out there


----------



## TMRaven

I just now started playing Dark Cloud 2.  Knowing that Level 5 also made Ni No Kuni-- of which I adore-- and going off a friend's recommendation, I'm finally warming up to this game.  Its story semantics are pretty wacky though.


----------



## b0000

i loved dark cloud 2. Don't forget to take pics of bosses! The ridepod was also crazy overpowered with its final weapons


----------



## Shini44

Dark Cloud 2 > Ni no Kuni


----------



## TMRaven

I can't really agree thus far.  So far I like Ni No Kuni more by a good amount, but I've only gotten as far as finishing Balance Valley.  I do like a lot of the added extras in Dark Cloud 2 though, like weapon synthesis and idea creation through the camera.  Some of the puzzles and tasks for when recruiting people are fun as well.
  
 Ni No Kuni's biggest weakness was what the story devolved into after you defeat Shadar.  Then again it's not like Dark Cloud 2 has an strong story either.


----------



## Shini44

DC II had more content, i didn't run out of crap to do XD played it ages ago, i remember each morning i did the finishing and photo taking on it and it was fun, + the grinding to make the robot even cooler  not to mention how awesome it was to change the past then you travel to see what you did edit in its future form, really a nice  game, beside the story ofc.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Hey guys, if you love Final Fantasy... DO NOT GET LIGHTNING RETURNS.

The game sucks. No... really, THE GAME SUCKS. Take this from me, who even bothered to fully play through thr last two XIII games.... this game is so crap, it makes those two look like masterpieces.

The plot is incredibly convoluted, yet incredibly minimal. Like the game literally makes no sense, and the half assed reason why you're Lightning and saving the world HAS NOTHING TO DO with the past few games. They literally made this game just to milk Lihgtning, and yet they managed to make Lightning less likable than ever. I admit to liking her in XIII because she was a female Cloud. Now, she's basically a lackey of god, who has no remorse with whatever consequences are caused by her actions. Yeah.

All you do in the game is literally get tossed into a world, and the worst kinds of MMO quests....by yourself. They have no relevance to the plot, but doing them somehow will save the world. Yeah... welcome to 6th grade fanfiction.

Just... let's remember the good old days when Square was good.

Don't waste $60. Wait until the game is in the bargain bin. Trust me.


----------



## Snips

Heh. I've been in a dilemma these couple of days wondering if I should get Lightning Returns. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## b0000

mad lust envy said:


> Hey guys, if you love Final Fantasy... DO NOT GET LIGHTNING RETURNS.
> 
> The game sucks. No... really, THE GAME SUCKS. Take this from me, who even bothered to fully play through thr last two XIII games.... this game is so crap, it makes those two look like masterpieces.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's unfortunate. the 2nd game wasn't engaging enough for me to actually finish it. And i was hoping the 3rd game would be better. Definitely not good news!


----------



## ThickGlasses

Anyone else super overleveled in Bravely Default? I just got to Lv.99 in Ch. 4! I still have, like, half a game to go!


----------



## gamefreak054

thickglasses said:


> Anyone else super overleveled in Bravely Default? I just got to Lv.99 in Ch. 4! I still have, like, half a game to go!


 
 I really need to pick that game up. I want it, but I really should play through Zelda and Fire Emblem first... I should also finish Shin Megami Tensei IV as well, but that games overworld was really starting to piss me off. I was spending hours getting lost and fighting the same crap over and over again. So I kinda quit that one. Otherwise the game seems to have a lot going for it.


----------



## graphidz

mad lust envy said:


> Hey guys, if you love Final Fantasy... DO NOT GET LIGHTNING RETURNS.
> 
> The game sucks. No... really, THE GAME SUCKS. Take this from me, who even bothered to fully play through thr last two XIII games.... this game is so crap, it makes those two look like masterpieces.
> 
> ...


 
  
 From the words of someone that really loves his JRPG, noted.
 But I'll still get it when it goes cheaper though. Feels wrong to play through a series and stopped halfway. Eventhough how irrelevant (as you said) from the previous ones.
 But thanks for the warning.


----------



## kjk1281

thickglasses said:


> Anyone else super overleveled in Bravely Default? I just got to Lv.99 in Ch. 4! I still have, like, half a game to go!




Greetings fellow Bravely Defaulter! It's sad to think we may be the only two people on this fourm playing this game...

Yikes, level 99 at the beginning of Chapter 4. I thought I was pretty high at 55 at the end of Chapter 4. Trying to max out all of the jobs with everybody? 

I remember my brother used to always max out the jobs in Final Fantasy 5 before certain key plot points.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Anyone want Lightning Returns for $43? Like new....obviously. Asking for $42 due to shipping. Pm if interested.


----------



## ThickGlasses

kjk1281 said:


> Greetings fellow Bravely Defaulter! It's sad to think we may be the only two people on this fourm playing this game...
> 
> Yikes, level 99 at the beginning of Chapter 4. I thought I was pretty high at 55 at the end of Chapter 4. Trying to max out all of the jobs with everybody?
> 
> ...


 
 Yep, and I got the Growth Egg and Golden Egg in Chapter 3. I usually try to max jobs as soon as I get them, so I started grinding when I got the Pirate Asterisk; I just kinda stopped paying attention and after 2 days of idly grinding I realized I was max level! Master level grinder here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm currently breezing my way through Chapter 6 and everything is dying in one turn! I can leave most bosses on auto battle and come back from whatever it is I was doing and find that none of my characters are dead. It's not like I'm using the cheap Utsusetsumi/Turn Tables exploit either, I just put everyone as a Dark Knight/Spell Fencer and Brave 3 times, then Drain Sword/Attack/Attack/Attack.


----------



## unclejr

Disclaimer: I am a complete novice to this genre.
  
 I tried learning how to play Persona 4 Golden, but I'm finding it extremely confusing. There doesn't seem to be much in the way of in game tutorials to explain what all the abbreviations mean, how the mechanics of the game work, and how to be successful in the game. Thanks to the internet I've finally figured out most of the first 2, but I'm wandering around some castle fighting random stuff and not knowing exactly what the end game is. Eventually I'm going to die, again. Is it an appropriate strategy to go back to the castle more often to gain exp and then be able to compete there? Any suggestions on how to do this are appreciated ...
  
 Also, I played the Fire Emblem demo and really enjoyed it. If I didn't have such a ridiculous game queue, that'd be next.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Persona games aren't the easiest RPGs to ease yourself into. Probably should've started with something a bit more old school and legendary, like Chrono Trigger.


----------



## ThickGlasses

mad lust envy said:


> Persona games aren't the easiest RPGs to ease yourself into. Probably should've started with something a bit more old school and legendary, like Chrono Trigger.


 
 Ah, just hearing the name "Chrono Trigger" brings me back! Such a good game, pretty easy, and great for beginners!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It's the RPG that got me into RPGs in the first place, and it still holds up. I believe you can buy Final Fantasy Chronicles on PSN, and it comes with Chrono Trigger, so it will work fine on the Vita.

I'm still waiting on Suikoden II. i sold my mint copy a few months ago, because I still believe Konami will put the game on PSN... Suikoden II is my fave RPG ever.

My holy trinity is: Suikoden II, Final Fantasy VII, and Chrono Trigger. Suikoden and CT aged better since they're sprite based. FFVII's low polys look like crap, lol. Still, that game has a special place in my heart, even though there are better rpgs out there.


----------



## Saoshyant

For me, my long running favs are Suikoden 2, Vagrant Story, and Final Fantasy 4.  While I thoroughly enjoy Chrono Trigger, the story didn't quite hold up as well as those other 3.


----------



## ThickGlasses

saoshyant said:


> For me, my long running favs are Suikoden 2, Vagrant Story, and* Final Fantasy 4*.  While I thoroughly enjoy Chrono Trigger, the story didn't quite hold up as well as those other 3.


 
 Yeah!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

If I were to rate the best main Final Fantasy games without bias (out of the ones I've played): These feel like legitimate Final Fantasy games that anyone should try and will probably enjoy.

*VI (SNES)
*IV: The Complete Collection (the PSP's version is just perfect)
*IX
*VII
*IV (DS)


X was good, not amazing enough to consider a must play FF, and didn't quite feel like Final Fantasy. I didn't play V. II was always a black sheep of the family, with it's polarizing battle system. XII was a bit...odd as an FF. XIII is considered meh all around and are FF only in name, not execution. XI and XIV are MMOs which I don't think should be considered main entries.


If I were to rate them by personal bias and preferences:

*VII
*VI
*IV (PSP collection)
*IX
*IV (DS)

I, III (DS), VIII, X were good but not what I consider amazing.


----------



## Swordsman

ff7. ff8 and ff9.
  
 ff10 started to go down hill.


----------



## Shini44

i would say FF10 was the last good game though, i enjoyed all the SNES/DS/PSP FF they were awsome and i did play the remake too, was fun specially on the PSP

 i didn't play FF tactic  on the PS one but i played the remake on the GBA which was way way cool , i really loved the atmosphere, game play and everything , the story was cool in a way but not super, 

 the game play is cool but i think Wild Arms XF did a better job in this arena, but to be fair XF came way later  but it was cool too


----------



## TMRaven

I like ff7, 8 and 9 and do not like 10 at all, but I would say-- that even though 7 is a really great game-- it started showing bad signs of where the series would start going.  The main character had an identity crisis and the main villain had mother issues. FF8 was where things really started going downhill and taking a turn for the worse.  The main character is a complete loser and the story devolved into a pathetic romance with very weak backstories and plot elements all around.
  
 Final Fantasy used to be a very good series up until 8, but then degenerated into a very japanese-esque melodramatic series of games with some of the most pathetic and annoying characters on the face of the planet.  Not to mention the whole MMORPG and spinoff syndrome that's plagued half of the new releases too.
  
  
 My votes for the best FF games would go like this:
  
 FF6
 FF4
 FF7
 ..
  
 I have not played 12 but was told it was pretty decent.  10 and 13 are horrible.  8 and 9 are only tolerable from an objective rating of their merits, but are still personal favorites of mine.  (IMO, YMMV, FWIW, OMGWTFBBQ, +1, -1 for the fans who might get offended.)


----------



## b0000

12 is an excellent adventure/rpg game in its own right. One of the best there is.Though its "final fantasyness" was kinda low. That's why ff fans don't really like it. When you play 12, just pretend it doesn't have a final fantasy tag on it.


----------



## Shini44

the bazar was kind of empty on 12 but i loved the area and the atmosphere there, the rest of the thing in 12 was epic fail, but the bazar area was cool yet low on content in the same time :<


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Waiting for Tuesday. SYMPHONIA CHRONICLES, baby!

As huge a Tales fan as I am... I actually skipped over Symphonia last time (didn't have a Gamecube until near the end). Looking forward to old school Tales gameplay.


----------



## ThickGlasses

I'm just waiting for FFXII HD.


----------



## M-13

mad lust envy said:


> Waiting for Tuesday. SYMPHONIA CHRONICLES, baby!
> 
> As huge a Tales fan as I am... I actually skipped over Symphonia last time (didn't have a Gamecube until near the end). Looking forward to old school Tales gameplay.


 

 I pre-ordered. Haha. I actually discovered the Tales games very late. I'm playing through Abyss on my 3DS right now, I'm about 40 hours in and I like it a lot. I also bought up Graces F and Xillia.
  
 The game I beat before this was Zelda Link Between Worlds. OMG that game was amazing, probably the best game I've played in 10 years.
  
 How many of you guys are pre-ordering the Final Fantasy 10 Special Edition? I think I'll go put my deposit down at GameStop today after work. It's #1 seller on Amazon right now among PS3 games. Shows you how far JRPGs have come in the western world.


----------



## ThickGlasses

m-13 said:


> I pre-ordered. Haha. I actually discovered the Tales games very late. I'm playing through Abyss on my 3DS right now, I'm about 40 hours in and I like it a lot. I also bought up Graces F and Xillia.
> 
> The game I beat before this was Zelda Link Between Worlds. OMG that game was amazing, probably the best game I've played in 10 years.
> 
> How many of you guys are pre-ordering the Final Fantasy 10 Special Edition? I think I'll go put my deposit down at GameStop today after work. It's #1 seller on Amazon right now among PS3 games. Shows you how far JRPGs have come in the western world.


 
 I pre-ordered last month, super psyched to play through it again.


----------



## Miss Roxy

thickglasses said:


> Anyone else super overleveled in Bravely Default? I just got to Lv.99 in Ch. 4! I still have, like, half a game to go!


 
  
Wow level 99 in ch 4? sheesh. lol.
  
I'm level 89 atm. ( completed normal ending... working on true ending. )

 Wanna exchange friend code? Mine is 3024-5714-5540.


----------



## ThickGlasses

miss roxy said:


> Wow level 99 in ch 4? sheesh. lol.
> 
> I'm level 89 atm. ( completed normal ending... working on true ending. )
> 
> Wanna exchange friend code? Mine is 3024-5714-5540.


 
 I'm actually fighting the true end final boss, so I'll add you in a minute.
  
 FC: 0173-2050-1390


----------



## Miss Roxy

thickglasses said:


> I'm actually fighting the true end final boss, so I'll add you in a minute.
> 
> FC: 0173-2050-1390


 
  
Okay, added ya! ^_^


----------



## Saoshyant

b0000 said:


> Though its "final fantasyness" was kinda low. That's why ff fans don't really like it. When you play 12, just pretend it doesn't have a final fantasy tag on it.


 
  
 I can't say I agree with this.  I'm a long term FF fan, and felt that it was a phenomenal game.  While I feel the FF series was strongest in the SNES run, I felt that XII took a brave and creative approach to the combat system which turned out to be excellent, one I easily found to be the most enjoyable in the entire series.  The story was quite enjoyable, and it was probably the last RPG that I played in an endurance fashion, completing the game in roughly a week.  I've always been the type that enjoys a game most for the story, and felt it was lacking in no way or felt out of place.  If it helps give an idea of where I'm coming from, the FF that I found the worst by far to me was VIII, having an utterly contrived feel that made me eagerly await the release of IX in order to have a sense of credibility regained.


----------



## b0000

saoshyant said:


> I can't say I agree with this.  I'm a long term FF fan, and felt that it was a phenomenal game.  While I feel the FF series was strongest in the SNES run, I felt that XII took a brave and creative approach to the combat system which turned out to be excellent, one I easily found to be the most enjoyable in the entire series.  The story was quite enjoyable, and it was probably the last RPG that I played in an endurance fashion, completing the game in roughly a week.  I've always been the type that enjoys a game most for the story, and felt it was lacking in no way or felt out of place.  If it helps give an idea of where I'm coming from, the FF that I found the worst by far to me was VIII, having an utterly contrived feel that made me eagerly await the release of IX in order to have a sense of credibility regained.


 
  
 Don't get me wrong, i freaking loved that game (except troll boss yiazmat, omg! his hp is finally getting low! lol jk reflect). But in comparison to the "good" ff games that ff fans generally like to love, there are a few differences. 
  
 The biggest differences are the characters and the overall mood of the story. FFX can stir emotions in a way that FXII can never hope to touch. FFX had romance, tragedy, and general human interaction that appeals to a personal level while FXII felt like it was all politics and ultimately lacking that "magic" that makes older FF games emotionally attaching. I could get into the specifics, but that would take too long. But basically, FXII kinda felt more like a western rpg, than a JRPG.
  
 And of course there are those hardcore fans of the turn based system, but i personally don't like that. I liked how FXII minimized the "staticness" of the turn based system myself.


----------



## Saoshyant

I assume the focus on politics in FF XII had to do with it being in Ivalice, the same world of FF Tactics, which was also highly political


----------



## Hedonism

So what's everyone's set-up on Bravely Default?
  
 Mine is:
  
 Dark Knight/Templar -Tiz
 Dark Knight/Singer -Edea
 Spiritmaster/Singer -Ringabel
 Singer/Spiritmaster -Agnes
  
 This build is so broken. 8x Dark Nebula = 80k Damage + 80k healing every single turn. Takes 1 turn to set up though. One thing that's annoying about it though is that if you have Rampart up, the healing doesn't happen, and my dark knights get pretty low.
  
 But there's always stillness to save the day if I mess up!
  
 FYI I have time mage lvl 14 ability Hasten World on my Spiritmaster/Singer, so I get +1 BP every turn, and I transfer BP w/ One More for You on my singers towards my dark knights, so I can spam 8x Dark Nebula every single turn. Also have one singer cast zero sum every turn so the enemy can't set up on me.
  
 And if my plans go awry or I mess up, I can just cast stillness, and set up my combo again, which is Adaptation x4 and Fairy Ward, which puts Ringabel at -4 BP, and Agnes at -3 BP. Both of them have Brave suits, so Ringabel is at -3BP instead, and Agnes is at -2 BP. Edea transfers BP over to them, and I don't lose a single turn on any of my characters, due to Hasten World.
  
 This build works up til the final boss(es). They keep on debuffing my Adaptation, so I can't spam Dark Nebula without killing my team. Instead, I had to modify my build to a Rage spam combo, which is slightly trickier to set up. You need to utilize Red Mage lv9 ability BP recovery and poison your own team w/ a Dark Mage w/ group cast all for +3 BP at the start of turn 2.
  
  
 Anyone else got fun/broken builds?


----------



## Hedonism

thickglasses said:


> Yep, and I got the Growth Egg and Golden Egg in Chapter 3. I usually try to max jobs as soon as I get them, so I started grinding when I got the Pirate Asterisk; I just kinda stopped paying attention and after 2 days of idly grinding I realized I was max level! Master level grinder here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Try the hidden boss in Chapter 8 on hard. That's a challenge even for lv 99s, if you don't have the right setup/build.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I want that game, but dont have a 3DS anymore. Maybe later, I'll re-buy one. I'm peeved that the game was announced after I sold my 3DS...


----------



## Makiah S

mad lust envy said:


> I want that game, but dont have a 3DS anymore. Maybe later, I'll re-buy one. I'm peeved that the game was announced after I sold my 3DS...


 
 Agree'd SO much stuff came out for 3ds and Wii U this year


----------



## M-13

I have Bravely Default sitting on my desk still wrapped in the factory plastic. I got it on release day (pre-ordered), but I've been playing too many other games right now. I'll hit it up soon though, probably this week, unless I start playing Tales of Symphonia Chronicles.


----------



## Shini44

no one here played the Legend of Heroes on the PSP? best J-rpg on the PSP <3


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Trails in the Skyr is comng out on PC soon, so I'll play it then. I played a little on PSP, but it didn't grab my attention. I'll try it again on PC.

I need to finish Ys: Memories of Celceta, which I haven't touched in over a month due to vacation, and having a severe backlog of TV shows to catch up on. Now would be the best time for me to play it, but Tales of Symphonia releases tomorrow... and I prefer playing that. GAH, eventually. That game isn't hard to pick up at a later date due to the simple nature of the game and easy battle system. RPHGs that are impossible for me to go back to after taking a long break are pretty much everything a lot more involved. I never finished Tales of the Abyss on the PS2 (I was probably around 85% done). Now if I want to finish... I'd have to replay it all over again. Been way too long, and rememering the battle mechanics so late in the game would be a disaster..


----------



## NamelessPFG

mad lust envy said:


> Trails in the Skyr is comng out on PC soon, so I'll play it then. I played a little on PSP, but it didn't grab my attention. I'll try it again on PC.


 
  
 Please tell me they're going to localize the entire trilogy this time...last time I heard, it was just *F*irst *C*hapter on PSP, and that's all we got.


----------



## b0000

Anybody here uses emulators like drastic ds For android? I'd like to know what your experiences are.


----------



## Saoshyant

b0000 said:


> Anybody here uses emulators like drastic ds For android? I'd like to know what your experiences are.




Drastic to me is amazing, but I am using Nvidia Shield. The only game I've had issues with on it is Contact, which is unplayable I haven't tried emulators much on other android devices, so I'm not the best source, given the shield very well might be the top gaming android device currently.


----------



## Hedonism

Super excited for Tales of Symphonia Chronicles tomorrow! I'll be getting Tales of the Abyss for 3DS at the same time.
  
 The first Tales game I tried was ToX, and I loved it! Put about 50 hours in it. Since pretty much no one thinks ToX is the best in the franchise, I'm eager to try out ToS, which has one of the biggest cult followings of the Tales series.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Symphonia is on PSN right now. Took me a while to find it, but it's a 9.5gb download. Now the wait. 

I just hope Playstation Now offers these games in the future to play on the ps4. This is why I buy the games digitally now.

I have a question: Does the back cover state it supports Dolby Digital? They're relatively old games, and I'm guessing it's gonna be stereo.... with MAYBE Pro Logic II at the most.

Asking because, I bought the game digitally, so I can't tell.


----------



## b0000

saoshyant said:


> Drastic to me is amazing, but I am using Nvidia Shield. The only game I've had issues with on it is Contact, which is unplayable I haven't tried emulators much on other android devices, so I'm not the best source, given the shield very well might be the top gaming android device currently.




Sweet. I'll look into shield.

Edit: Seems like its an android device. Since I already have a nexus 7, looks like i wont be getting it. Which apps are good, if not the best for the console that it emulates? It seems like drastic is the best one to get for emulating the ds




hedonism said:


> Super excited for Tales of Symphonia Chronicles tomorrow! I'll be getting Tales of the Abyss for 3DS at the same time.
> 
> The first Tales game I tried was ToX, and I loved it! Put about 50 hours in it. Since pretty much no one thinks ToX is the best in the franchise, I'm eager to try out ToS, which has one of the biggest cult followings of the Tales series.




The best tales game is the first one you play! Jk, but I'm pretty biased towards destiny,which is my first tales game.



mad lust envy said:


> Symphonia is on PSN right now. Took me a while to find it, but it's a 9.5gb download. Now the wait.
> 
> I just hope Playstation Now offers these games in the future to play on the ps4. This is why I buy the games digitally now.
> 
> ...





I watched this unboxing vid, and I can't see any signs of dolby unfortunately. But maybe it's just me. 0:47 secs in
[VIDEO]youtube.com/watch?v=tnNTR1lczF4[/VIDEO]


----------



## ThickGlasses

hedonism said:


> Try the hidden boss in Chapter 8 on hard. That's a challenge even for lv 99s, if you don't have the right setup/build.


 
 I just got to the end of the Dimension Hasp, I got totally annihilated. Well, time to strategize.


----------



## Hedonism

Yup, took me a few tries on normal difficulty, you definitely need a spiritmaster on your team to even have a chance, IMO. That, or the super cheesy 4x Valkyrie high jump set up.


----------



## Makiah S

Started playing FF XIV the other day, looks good. Plays well enough for me to want to pay the Sub fees
  
 also Dropping a new AMD 7870OC into my pc this week... and yes it is an total upgrade over my lil HD 6950 q.q, faster in every way it can b. It even draws less power >.> which means I can OC it more and have lower temps q.q


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I have some things to say about Symphonia:

Quite disappointed to find out that the game is running at 30fps. I distinctly remember the original running at 60fps. Hell, almost all Tales games run at 60fps when at LEAST in the battle screen.

What, Sony/Bamco... this is an ancient game. There is no reason to chop the framerate by half. It's ironic that the true PS3 Tales games run a 60fps for the battle screens, but this simple rehash doesn't, and in fact downgraded the framerate from the original. Where is the improvement here? The game's graphics look... HORIBLE. I mean... if this was supposed to be an HD, it looks more like an upscale, and not rerendering to 720p. The game looks better on an gamecube/wii emulator than on the PS3.

I'm not playing it for the graphics though. I'm playing it because I missed it last time. Now I'm wishing I had played it on GC instead.

The good thing about the PS4 is that it seems most games are running with an unlocked framerate, which I prefer over capping it at 30fps. It may dip below 60, but anything above a consistent 30 works better for me. If we get any ports on PS4, you can bet they're probably gonna be smooth as butter.


----------



## Makiah S

mad lust envy said:


> I have some things to say about Symphonia:
> 
> Quite disappointed to find out that the game is running at 30fps. I distinctly remember the original running at 60fps. Hell, almost all Tales games run at 60fps when at LEAST in the battle screen.
> 
> ...


 
 Well actually, the battle scenes run at 60 fps and the World Map scenes run at 30 fps
  
 MAD LUST I highly recommend you emulate it, yes the emulated BGM is... broken but a simply fooBar Play list can solve that issue, and trust me at FULL 1080p and 60fps ToS looks great!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I know. But no, im gonna play my crappy 30fps ps3 version since it works without tweaking.


----------



## Makiah S

mad lust envy said:


> I know. But no, im gonna play my crappy 30fps ps3 version since it works without tweaking.


 
 tweaking... putting together a FooBar Playlists isn't much of a tweak. I've had my Dolphin 3.0 settings the same for like a year now, and yes I find 3.0 to be the most stable, but I have the newest version too just in case


----------



## Imperatore

tried Persona 4 Golden on the Vita but I just couldn't get into it.  I got to the start of June and decided it wasn't worth any more time investing into it.  I have ordered Y's though as that looks more my thing.  I do still love JRPGs but find a lot of them have some really complicated mechanics and systems that I can't get my head around and this sadly puts me off the game due to my completionist side being terrified of making the wrong decision etc.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Lol, you sound like me. If the mechanics get too cumbersome, it puts me off. Ys is very simplistic on the Vita. Shouldn't be too hard for you. The only real cumbersome thing is managing materials you find so you can make good weapons, etc. I have always been someone against complicated item synthesis, which happens A LOT in rpgs. I won't touch the Atelier games because of it. I bought one and regretted it.


----------



## Imperatore

Yes!  I tried one Atelier game and couldn't stand it, partly due to what you just said and also I don't like the whole countdown days part of it.  TBH I even struggled with Tales Of Graces F because of the item synthesis part although I don't think it was explained that well, generally if I have to look up a guide for something in game then I get annoyed.  I quite enjoyed Cross Edge though..


----------



## NamelessPFG

mshenay said:


> Well actually, the battle scenes run at 60 fps and the World Map scenes run at 30 fps
> MAD LUST I highly recommend you emulate it, yes the emulated BGM is... broken but a simply fooBar Play list can solve that issue, and trust me at FULL 1080p and 60fps ToS looks great!


 
  
 I'd believe you...if you were talking about Vesperia, Graces f or Xillia.
  
 Symphonia PS3? I just got to see it with my own eyes, and they did NOT bring the framerate back up to 60 FPS like the GCN version, which is just inexcusable. Then there's the strange matter of them adding more voice-acted dialogue for the extra content, except it's apparently low-quality and they still didn't give the Skits any English voice-acting! (You could get around that by enabling Japanese voices, but...they just don't do it for me for some reason. Lloyd in particular sounds a bit TOO young for someone who runs around beating the crap out of things with wooden swords.)
  
 The GCN original's low resolution is painful to look at on an HDTV these days, and there's a whole lot of content that was added in the PS2 version (which the PS3 version is derived from), but I especially hate low framerates, so I'll just stick it out with what I've had for years and just neglected to play for some reason.


----------



## M-13

I picked up Symphonia yesterday and talk about a bare bones presentation. Wow not even a manual and the inside cover is just a wall of warning text. Haha. Gives me more reason to just download games off the PSN from now on (like MLE). I guess physical copies of games are a thing of the past.
  
 I never played Symphonia so I'm pretty stoked, haha. I'm still playing Tales of Abyss on my 3DS. I'm almost done. I'm in Mt. Roneal about to face off against the 3 remaining god-generals. I'm at level 71. Haha (I grinded a lot). 70+ hours in now.
  
 Once I'm done I'm popping Bravely Default into the 3DS and I'm firing up the PS3 for Symphonia.


----------



## Makiah S

m-13 said:


> I picked up Symphonia yesterday and talk about a bare bones presentation. Wow not even a manual and the inside cover is just a wall of warning text. Haha. Gives me more reason to just download games off the PSN from now on (like MLE). I guess physical copies of games are a thing of the past.
> 
> I never played Symphonia so I'm pretty stoked, haha. I'm still playing Tales of Abyss on my 3DS. I'm almost done. I'm in Mt. Roneal about to face off against the 3 remaining god-generals. I'm at level 71. Haha (I grinded a lot). 70+ hours in now.
> 
> Once I'm done I'm popping Bravely Default into the 3DS and I'm firing up the PS3 for Symphonia.


 
 *sigh* darn it nintendo... 2014 is turning out to be a good year... why they waited so long... *sigh* oh well I guess


----------



## Saoshyant

Utterly off topic, seeing that its not a JRPG, but made by one of the big companies:  I started replaying Drakengard yesterday due to expectation/excitement for #3 being released in the near future, and forgot just how fun it is for me.  Especially considering I know just how crazy the story will become later...  I showed a buddy of mine one of the videos from the first game, which lead him to go What, which is exactly the warning he was given.  I do hope #3 holds to the same level of insanity.


----------



## Hedonism

Picked up The World Ends With You for the DS and Tales of Symphonia Chronicles. Sitting on my desk, waiting to be played.
  
 In other news, I accidentally pryed out some information from a local game shop. According to them, the new Tales game is due to be released in the 4th quarter this year. It wasn't named Zestria or Xillia 2 so I was really confused as to what it was.
  
 The title was in the their computer system, but it had no price set, which the employee said that something like that indicates a 4th quarter release.


----------



## M-13

Xillia 2 is already confirmed for US launch, and I guess so is Zestiria now? It would be awesome to get both by the end of the year. More Tales games than I can have time to play. Haha.
  
 My only regret is never playing Vesperia because I didn't have an xbox.


----------



## Hedonism

I remember hearing something about Zestria getting a world-wide release, which means we won't have to wait 2 years for translations, and play a game with outdated graphics and potentially technology!
  
 For a game release in "2013", Tales of Xillia has some pretty sloppy graphics.
  
 Don't hold me to this though, last I checked, I think it was just a rumour.


----------



## ThickGlasses

m-13 said:


> My only regret is never playing Vesperia because I didn't have an xbox.


 
 I'd recommend just importing it and watching a playthrough of the xbox version on YouTube. They left out a freaking PLAYABLE CHARACTER in the xbox version, not exactly a small difference. It's hard to imagine, but xbox got a beta.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

hedonism said:


> I remember hearing something about Zestria getting a world-wide release, which means we won't have to wait 2 years for translations, and play a game with outdated graphics and potentially technology!
> 
> For a game release in "2013", Tales of Xillia has some pretty sloppy graphics.
> 
> Don't hold me to this though, last I checked, I think it was just a rumour.




I wouldn't call it sloppy, but sub-standard for a Tales. FFXIII looks so good because it was incredibly linear. You can't make an standard FF game look that amazing and be as huge as those old FF games (FFXIII-2 and XIII-3 look worse than FFXIII graphically, because they are more open with more to explore, so they pushed back on detail in many areas). 

Still, Xillia was pretty linear in design too, and reused so many assets (all the Seahavens look the same, and many of the dungeons look the same with palette swaps). It should've looked better, really. Vesperia and Graces F looked better, and doesn't reuse nearly as many assets. The only good thing is the character designs were top notch for a Tales game.

My main beef with Xillia is that there was no real sense of exploration. Everything looked the same, so the world wasn't majestic and worth exploring. Graces F, Vesperia had well varied worlds... and the older ones even more so. Eternia looked particularly amazing, and a huge double world map.

But Tales hasn't looked as 'good' since they stopped making 2D games. I can still go back to Tales of Eternia and be impressed at how beautiful it is. This push to 3D really made some franchises look ugly.

I wish we had Destiny II, Rebirth, and the other Japanese only titles.


----------



## Saoshyant

This reminds me, I really should try playing Tales of Innocence...  it looks like it should be a promising DS game


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I tried playing it, but it didn't quite feel like a Tales to me. I was hoping Innocence R would make it's way here...


----------



## Makiah S

I felt Smyphonia was fun enough to explore
  
 but I'm a HUGE Metroid Fan, so when I want to xPlore that's my go to game! That is the BEST game to play with Moon Jumps, I need to get hacks into my roms, as the screen shots you can get with Moon Jump are... just epic


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I haven't played through Symphonia, so I can't say, but it does mimic older Tales games in all but it's 3D presentation. That's a good thing. My fave Tales games are Vesperia, Eternia, and Destiny. Loved Phantasia's playstation remake as well.


----------



## Imperatore

Y's is on it's way to me for tomorrow, be nice playing it with my X1 headphones even if they won't be powered.


----------



## graphidz

http://www.animenewsnetwork.com/news/2014-03-03/tales-of-link-smartphone-game-promo-streamed
 well, another one goes down that path...


----------



## Seifer01

I haven't played that many JRPGs, but I enjoyed the ones I have played.

Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Breath Of Fire III
Wild Arms
Dragon Quest VIII

FF VII made me very emotional at one point lol. Great game.
I liked Wild Arms western theme.
http://youtu.be/UrDV6VksSRU

I have FF VI on my PS3 along with Wild Arms, FF VII, FF VIII, and FF IX. I haven't finished that one or VI.

I have a love/hate relationship with random battles :/

Seifer Almasy is awesome  Hence my username.

I may play those games above, I don't know. I've got a lot of other stuff to play.


----------



## Shini44

about to order from play-asia:

 do i have to play *ATELIER AYESHA, *before playing *ATELIER ESCHA AND LOGY? *also AA didn't have Japanese Voice change option :< did they fix this? i will skip the whole game if the Japanese voice option wasn't there... the reason why i played Atelier Torori becasue the Japasnese voice actors were those epic ones from the current anime gen :< CBA enduring the crappy English Voice actors...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Fwih, they may use the same characters/universe, but the stories aren't tied together at all. I've been told the only reason to play the other ones is if you want to see more of the characters, but the stories are separated.


----------



## Shini44

thanks ^^


----------



## Makiah S

mad lust envy said:


> Fwih, they may use the same characters/universe, but the stories aren't tied together at all. I've been told the only reason to play the other ones is if you want to see more of the characters, but the stories are separated.


 
 LUST OMG DUDE are you ok? You've had the same avatar for like 2 weeks :O that's so uncalled for from you!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I love this one. A sexy PPG Buttercup.


----------



## Makiah S

I agree, the Buttercup is right on target!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

KONAMI IS RELEASING SUIKODEN II ON PSN SOON!

IT'S ABOUT DAMN TIME.


Good thing I sold my near mint decade and a half old copy for $110 a few months ago. Hahaha.

This is the best RPG OF ALL TIME, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Great news, just read it also from another site.
  
 Just finished playing Suikoden V, great game but for me it doesn't reach the heights of Suikoden II. Too much template taken from SII.
  
 The scene with Arshtat and Ferid's death was one of the saddest/best scene in the Suikoden series though, in my opinion.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I agree. Suikoden V just tried to copy all the good things from II (which was smart but ultimately didn't reach the same level of awesomeness, though V is still far and beyond the second best game).

I think Suikoden shoud've stayed with 2D sprites. Imagine really high quality sprites now? I'd kill for that. The move to 3D lowered the diversity (many characters had the same animations, etc in the latter games).

I may just restart V soon though. It's the only Suikoden I only played once. All others I played multiple times (oh, I didn't care for Tactics though).


----------



## NamelessPFG

Does this mean I better put my $1 copy of Suikoden II on eBay ASAP?
  
 I normally wouldn't, but I'm kinda short on cash right now.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

$1?


----------



## AbsoluteZero

mad lust envy said:


> I agree. Suikoden V just tried to copy all the good things from II (which was smart but ultimately didn't reach the same level of awesomeness, though V is still far and beyond the second best game).
> 
> I think Suikoden shoud've stayed with 2D sprites. Imagine really high quality sprites now? I'd kill for that. The move to 3D lowered the diversity (many characters had the same animations, etc in the latter games).
> 
> I may just restart V soon though. It's the only Suikoden I only played once. All others I played multiple times (oh, I didn't care for Tactics though).


 
  
  
 I restarted it because I forgot almost all of its storyline by now.
  
 There are just so many things to bash on V from generic looking SoD (Norden, I'm looking at you!) to the unlovable beavers.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

But there's a lot to like to. The story was pretty deep, and some characters were downright awesome.

DAT RICHARD. NOTHING HIT HIM, NOT EVEN MAGIC. He was broken, lol.


----------



## AbsoluteZero

Couldn't object to that , the first time I've recruited Richard I was like "How can I not put this guy in my party?"
  
 There are many OP'ed SoD in V that really makes the game easy.
  
 As for the praise (I think I needed to give one, since I seem to really hate it based on previous post which is not true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):
 - The duel system is more refined
 - The war system is much better
 - Battle formations that can effect stats was good
 - The frequency of splitting up the teams really makes the recruiting worthwhile
 - I feel that the almost all character recruited in V has a meaning / related to storyline compared to II which is quite a feat.
 - Memorable characters like Georg, Sialeeds and etc
 - Etc
  
 As I said, SV is a great game and is far from the dissapointment that is SIV.
  
 Still though Konami, we want our Suikoden VI!


----------



## NamelessPFG

mad lust envy said:


> $1?



Like I said before, local yard sale.

No manual, but nevertheless, I made out like a bandit.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Dang. That's crazy. Forgive me, I have a selective memory, lol.

So right now I'm currently playing Tales of Symphonia 2 (DOTNW). It's funny because I just couldn't get into the first game. Yes, it's tied to it, but it's not mandatory. I find this game to be more accessible to me. For one, it looks and plays great with graphics somewhat similar to Graces F. Also, 60fps at all times! The Pokemon-esque monster catching and raising give the game more life too.

The story is pretty sub standard, and the main character sucks, but it's still pretty playable.

Symphonia just seems too archaic in design. Even the older 2D Tales game hold up better. Especially Eternia, which would still fit on the Vita and plays amazingly well (I have it on PSP, imported from Europe).

About 20 hours in, with a lot of grinding. Im hyped for Tales of Hearts R and Xillia 2 this year. 

After Symphonia 2, I'll probably get wither FFX-HD or Kingdom Hearts 1.5. Held out because I had already played the originals.

Now that I have taken a break from reviewing, I'm enjoying these games.


----------



## Loonatik

Whats up guys, anyone play any of the Disgaea series? Defenitely one of  favorites, haven't gotten a chance to play the newest one yet but I really enjoyed 1,3 and 4, still playing 2 lol. Also picked up persona 4 golden a few months ago and it'll probbably be one of my all time favorites, next to ff7 and dragon quest 8. Bravely default is also surprisingly good, and made my 3ds worth buying. I should probably stop playing ~5 games and focus on beating one though lol.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I owned Disgaea 1, 2, and 3. I don't have the time needed to truly enjoy these games amd understand their complexity, so I dropped the series since.


----------



## Makiah S

loonatik said:


> Whats up guys, anyone play any of the Disgaea series? Defenitely one of  favorites, haven't gotten a chance to play the newest one yet but I really enjoyed 1,3 and 4, still playing 2 lol. Also picked up persona 4 golden a few months ago and it'll probbably be one of my all time favorites, next to ff7 and dragon quest 8. Bravely default is also surprisingly good, and made my 3ds worth buying. I should probably stop playing ~5 games and focus on beating one though lol.


 
  
  


mad lust envy said:


> Dang. That's crazy. Forgive me, I have a selective memory, lol.
> 
> So right now I'm currently playing Tales of Symphonia 2 (DOTNW). It's funny because I just couldn't get into the first game. Yes, it's tied to it, but it's not mandatory. I find this game to be more accessible to me. For one, it looks and plays great with graphics somewhat similar to Graces F. Also, 60fps at all times! The Pokemon-esque monster catching and raising give the game more life too.
> 
> ...


 
 you CANT get into the First Symphonia :O that's terrible, I felt that way about the second one honestly :/
  
 anyways, I've got  3ds now, and I'm enjoying Fire Emblem Awakening atm, Might have to purchase the back log of Fire Emblem games I've never played. Bravely Default has been untouched since I got my 3DS. I might start it tommorow


----------



## jjcha

mshenay said:


> anyways, I've got  3ds now, and I'm enjoying Fire Emblem Awakening atm, Might have to purchase the back log of Fire Emblem games I've never played. Bravely Default has been untouched since I got my 3DS. I might start it tommorow


 
  
 Man, many many many happy hours playing both those games.  I wouldn't say they're perfect, so much fun combat in each.
  
 Where's our Advance Wars:  3rD Strike (or whatever they name it)???


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

mshenay said:


> you CANT get into the First Symphonia :O that's terrible, I felt that way about the second one honestly :/
> 
> anyways, I've got  3ds now, and I'm enjoying Fire Emblem Awakening atm, Might have to purchase the back log of Fire Emblem games I've never played. Bravely Default has been untouched since I got my 3DS. I might start it tommorow




OMG, the GBA Fire Emblem games. GET THEM! They are the BEST. Or just *cough*emulate*cough*, since they are incredibly hard to find, and expensive.

The Gamecube ones are ok. The animations were sooooo bland in comparison to the dynamic 2D animations of the GBA games. The DS one also took a step backwards in animation.


----------



## graphidz

Just in case nobody noticed, there's a Golden Week sale happening on US PSN. Bought my Chrono Trigger and Cross for $7.
 And also Time and Eternity. Anybody played the game? The reviews seem to be broken down into Love IT and Hate It and not much in between.


----------



## Makiah S

mad lust envy said:


> OMG, the GBA Fire Emblem games. GET THEM! They are the BEST. Or just *cough*emulate*cough*, since they are incredibly hard to find, and expensive.
> 
> The Gamecube ones are ok. The animations were sooooo bland in comparison to the dynamic 2D animations of the GBA games. The DS one also took a step backwards in animation.


 
 UGH  I do not WANT TO EMULATE THEM... I want to play them on my 3DS... which I should be able to emulate them on my 3Ds in truth, So I'll have to fiddle with that... UGH but it'll be worth it. Emulating GBA on the 3DS


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm pretty sure I have one of the GBA Fire Emblems (don't remember how many there were, could've been one for all I remember) on my 3ds as part of...  what did they call it...  3DS Ambassador?  But if any of you don't mind spending a little money and want some portable emulation power, I'd strongly suggest the NVidia Shield.  Its quite the potent little handheld, although I must admit its a bit big compared the 3ds.  Huge actually.  Quite a few of the emulators are designed with the Shield in mind, so they work quite well on them.  If you're looking for home based emulation besides the computer, I've enjoyed doing it on the Ouya.


----------



## Makiah S

saoshyant said:


> I'm pretty sure I have one of the GBA Fire Emblems (don't remember how many there were, could've been one for all I remember) on my 3ds as part of...  what did they call it...  3DS Ambassador?  But if any of you don't mind spending a little money and want some portable emulation power, I'd strongly suggest the NVidia Shield.  Its quite the potent little handheld, although I must admit its a bit big compared the 3ds.  Huge actually.  Quite a few of the emulators are designed with the Shield in mind, so they work quite well on them.  If you're looking for home based emulation besides the computer, I've enjoyed doing it on the Ouya.


 
 Dang that Ambassador Program offered some really stinkin nice games on it! 
  
 Oh well I know there's a 3DS emulation hack out there so I"ll just find it teehee, putting an SD card into the 3DS open it up to Home BRew


----------



## Saoshyant

Yep, I think I honestly danced a little when I saw the free games I got from it.
  
 Oddly enough this reminds me, I still need to play the 999 sequel.  999 was one I never heard about when it came out, didn't find out until late last year.  I don't remember the last time I so avidly obsessed over a game.  Sorry, I know its off topic b/c its not a JRPG, I just tend to think out loud.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Well, thanks to a PSN sale and my PS+ discount offering up Tales of Symphonia Chronicles for $10, I went and bought that. Now I own Symphonia twice over and got that much-maligned "sequel" to boot.
  
 Since I didn't really start my GameCube run, I might as well play through this release and put up with the 30 FPS cap...
  
 And yeah, if you have a 3DS grandfathered into the Ambassador Program, you can get Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones. Still gotta play that.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just beat the second Symphonia. It was funnish. The story was meh, but you get all the good characters being awesome again, and the battle system was rock solid. And if you feel inclined, you can go all Pokemon and capture all the monsters. Fenia was a one man army, really.

All I would say is to skip all the Katz side quest if you don't want to ruin the game, because those quests will quickly over level your characters. I was a full 30+ levels over the original cast (which stay at predetermined levels). It ruined the game difficulty-wise, and I had to settle with using weak equipment to feel like I wasn't bulldozing everything even on hard.

I hate over leveling, and I hate missing side quests, so it was a conflict of interest.


----------



## Makiah S

mad lust envy said:


> Just beat the second Symphonia. It was funnish. The story was meh, but you get all the good characters being awesome again, and the battle system was rock solid. And if you feel inclined, you can go all Pokemon and capture all the monsters. Fenia was a one man army, really.
> 
> All I would say is to skip all the Katz side quest if you don't want to ruin the game, because those quests will quickly over level your characters. I was a full 30+ levels over the original cast (which stay at predetermined levels). It ruined the game difficulty-wise, and I had to settle with using weak equipment to feel like I wasn't bulldozing everything even on hard.
> 
> I hate over leveling, and I hate missing side quests, so it was a conflict of interest.


 
 Honestly on the old game with the New Story + after like 3 runs I was already OP'd
  
 Does the second game have an end game Dugeon like the Nephilim of the first game? Sadly even Nephilim got too easy after 5 runs, when the Devil Arms weps start doing like 5k dmg per hit without techs... special techs would do like 100k dps :/


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah, I believe it has two or something. But you can only get to them on the second playthrough.


----------



## Makiah S

mad lust envy said:


> Yeah, I believe it has two or something. But you can only get to them on the second playthrough.


 
 makes sense, I might have to try it... I need something half decent to test wii emulation with now that I think about it!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Transistor is out!


----------



## Saoshyant

I've been curious if I'd enjoy that one


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky is coming out for PC next week for $20!

Anyone play this game on PSP? I hear many good things about it, but JRPG fandom seems to rave about any and every JRPG we get nowadays, since the many years of drought have led us to being less picky. the last game I got from Falcom was Ys: Memories of Celceta, and I just couldn't get too into it, though I was about 60% done. I tend to finish my RPGs, so that says a lot.


----------



## ThickGlasses

mad lust envy said:


> Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky is coming out for PC next week for $20!
> 
> Anyone play this game on PSP? I hear many good things about it, but JRPG fandom seems to rave about any and every JRPG we get nowadays, since the many years of drought have led us to being less picky. the last game I got from Falcom was Ys: Memories of Celceta, and I just couldn't get too into it, though I was about 60% done. I tend to finish my RPGs, so that says a lot.


 
 Yay revival! I've never heard of it, but I'll check it out for $20.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

If you order in the first week, you'll get 15% off, so it's basically $17, unless my math is completely off.

And I feel I'll be more active on this thread since soooo many rpgs are coming out in the next few months that I want.

LoH: **** (the game I just mentioned)
Tales of Hearts R (Vita)
Tales of Xillia 2 (PS3)
Kingdom Hearts 2.5

I'm sure I'm missing a few too.


----------



## Shini44

mad lust envy said:


> Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky is coming out for PC next week for $20!
> 
> Anyone play this game on PSP? I hear many good things about it, but JRPG fandom seems to rave about any and every JRPG we get nowadays, since the many years of drought have led us to being less picky. the last game I got from Falcom was Ys: Memories of Celceta, and I just couldn't get too into it, though I was about 60% done. I tend to finish my RPGs, so that says a lot.


 
 Legend of Heroes on the PSP rocks!!!! i don't feel positive about the Tails in the Sky version but will play it on PC!!! sadly the story got another game if not two as a continu so really dont wana wait

 beside the one comes after it "Zero no Ksikie" got two games, and seems GOOD~~~!!!!!! Trails in Sky compared with it seems childish, its like the 2nd LOH game the witch story, not the same as the 1st and 3rd, was epic <3  hey but i will play all!!!!   also seems like we will wait a lot for the PS3 version :< 


 btw right now i am playing Persona 3 in HARD mode, makes the game TOO EPIC!!! easily in my top 5 story/gameplay wise if not the best, that is in Hard mode ofc, not Easy.


 anyone here played Persona 3 FES hard mode?


----------



## ThickGlasses

mad lust envy said:


> If you order in the first week, you'll get 15% off, so it's basically $17, unless my math is completely off.
> 
> And I feel I'll be more active on this thread since soooo many rpgs are coming out in the next few months that I want.
> 
> ...


 
 I just realized... did they censor **** in your post? XD


----------



## Shini44

just bought LoH from Steam, man we have to wait for thr 2nd and 3rd chapter then wait for Zero no Ksikie.... no time to learn Jap here :<  would have solved 50% of my problems...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Probably should've wrote T.I.T.S. (Trails in the Sky). :rolleyes:

Speaking of... the game is having a lot of problems crashing and bugs. Not what i wanted to hear and personally experience.... 

XSeed is working to fix them, but it's still irritating.

The first day was crash city.


----------



## ThickGlasses

mad lust envy said:


> Probably should've wrote T.I.T.S. (Trails in the Sky).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Reminds me of when Pokemon X and Y came out, I was a victim of the Lumiose city glitch and I lost a shiny Pidgey. D:


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Didn't have a crash tonight, thankfully. 

Also, is it just me, or isn't slightly irritating when isometric-esque games have a mostly freely rotating camera? It's easy to lose your bearing in games...especially when the maps are huge. A classic example is Xenogears. Trails in the Sky is a little like that.


----------



## ThickGlasses

mad lust envy said:


> Didn't have a crash tonight, thankfully.
> 
> Also, is it just me, or isn't slightly irritating when isometric-esque games have a mostly freely rotating camera? It's easy to lose your bearing in games...especially when the maps are huge. A classic example is Xenogears. Trails in the Sky is a little like that.


 
 That bugged me about Xenogears... I never did finish it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Certain games just make sense to have a mostly fixed camera...


----------



## Shini44

am i the only one who love Persona 3 FES which have dark theme , over the Persona 4 which have shonen theme....

 cause most the people (naruto lovers) love persona 4 more, i bet they were play Easy mode, its TOO Pointless to play persona on easy.... the thrill from the hard mode is which count

 Persona 3 FES is FTW for sure :3


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Currently playing both Diablo 3 on ps4 and Tales of Xillia 2. Of course D3 isnt a JRPG, but it is fragmenting my gaming time.


----------



## Saoshyant

Currently working my way through FF2, that leveling system is brutal.


----------



## graphidz

shini44 said:


> am i the only one who love Persona 3 FES which have dark theme , over the Persona 4 which have shonen theme....
> 
> cause most the people (naruto lovers) love persona 4 more, i bet they were play Easy mode, its TOO Pointless to play persona on easy.... the thrill from the hard mode is which count
> 
> Persona 3 FES is FTW for sure :3


 
  
 I too share the same opinion. but after playing P4G and watching the epilogue, P4G shot pass P3 by a long shot. But I'm comparing to the normal P3 though. need some moneh to buy P3F


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

saoshyant said:


> Currently working my way through FF2, that leveling system is brutal.




Youre a better soul than me. I couldn't justify getting through that game. The levelling mechanic is absolutely BS and S-E should've revamped/changed it completely through its more recent remakes.


----------



## Saoshyant

My main goal is to go back and beat all the *** I never did, which for me is 2, 3, 5, 9 due to memory card failure, and 13


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I had that goal too. Unfortunately, FFII will have to remain as the only classic that I havent beaten. Well, that and FFV, which I'm waiting on a remake (you know it will come eventually).

II, V, XII, XIII-3

I couldnt get into the MMO-ish feel of XII, so I stopped playing that too. XIII-3 was a.... just no bueno.


----------



## Saoshyant

For me I fell in love with FF XII due to the combat system. It reminded me of programming when I was a teenager


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm somewhat of a traditionalist when it comes to FF games, so the changes brought to FFXII and subsequently, XIII, were changes I certainly didn't like.

That being said, FFXV looks like Final Kingdom Hearts: Adult Edition, and I love me some flagship Kingdom Hearts, so I'm excited.


----------



## Saoshyant

Im there with you, I just hope it turns out that way. All of this reminds me, I really should play FF Type 0


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Type 0 is coming out for new consoles, so I'd wait.


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm still trying to decide which of the two to get, already bought a Wii U.


----------



## Makiah S

saoshyant said:


> Im there with you, I just hope it turns out that way. All of this reminds me, I really should play FF Type 0


 
 Hmm FF on Wii U, glad I got mine back this month!


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

As a JRPG fan, it makes all the sense in the world to get a PS4 over the XB1. XBoxes are not known for JRPGs. They have their share, but its a fraction of a fraction of Playstation's number of JRPGs.

Shenay, I think its PS4, XB1, and PC only. Not sure.


----------



## Saoshyant

I suspect FF Type-0 won't hit wii u, but I haven't actually looked i to it. I bought it for Zelda, Mario, Smash Bros, and because I couldn't help but find the console interesting.


----------



## Makiah S

mad lust envy said:


> As a JRPG fan, it makes all the sense in the world to get a PS4 over the XB1. XBoxes are not known for JRPGs. They have their share, but its a fraction of a fraction of Playstation's number of JRPGs.
> 
> Shenay, I think its PS4, XB1, and PC only. Not sure.


 
 Bwah, well PC works for me.
  
 Oh snap it's almost NOVEMBER 2014!!! What was that BIG game they where advertising on Kick Starter last year? It's in this thread I think well it was, Pheonix something maybe


----------



## graphidz

mshenay said:


> Bwah, well PC works for me.
> 
> Oh snap it's almost NOVEMBER 2014!!! What was that BIG game they where advertising on Kick Starter last year? It's in this thread I think well it was, Pheonix something maybe


 
  
 Project Phoenix. Still waiting for the beta. should be released by the end of the year?
  
 Anyway, so about that new 3DS... Anybody planning to get it? Seems like a fine time to get it. I feel like it's actually Nintendo 3.5DS since it's of different hardware but still the same overall design. Kinda like iP4 to iP4S. I just wish they make the standard analog instead of a clit mouse. Not sure how sensitive it is cause I never used any GameCube controllers.


----------



## Makiah S

graphidz said:


> Project Phoenix. Still waiting for the beta. should be released by the end of the year?
> 
> Anyway, so about that new 3DS... Anybody planning to get it? Seems like a fine time to get it. I feel like it's actually Nintendo 3.5DS since it's of different hardware but still the same overall design. Kinda like iP4 to iP4S. I just wish they make the standard analog instead of a clit mouse. Not sure how sensitive it is cause I never used any GameCube controllers.


 
 Lol,
  
 I want it. The little clit mouse will b great for Monster Hunter 4, if it's sensitive enough. It should be fairy sensitive due to the size. And the old c Stick on the Game Cube was pretty stellar for Smash Bros, so seeing as I sold off my 3DS a while ago, I do need another. And I'll gleefully be getting this one ^^


----------



## graphidz

mshenay said:


> Lol,
> 
> I want it. The little clit mouse will b great for Monster Hunter 4, if it's sensitive enough. It should be fairy sensitive due to the size. And the old c Stick on the Game Cube was pretty stellar for Smash Bros, so seeing as I sold off my 3DS a while ago, I do need another. And I'll gleefully be getting this one ^^


 
  
 And I'm also thinking of getting one too. Time to jump to the bandwagon. What with the upgraded display, playing MH would be less of an eyesore. Hopefully it'll at least be the same price right now.
 But I'm worried that it'll be too sensitive, like the ones in laptops. Those things are like what, 8000dpi sensitive? LOL
 And also another concern where the the new shoulder button will be accidentally pressed if we press the usual shoulder buttons (I dunno the name of the buttons ) and also even worse when we want to press the new ones but instead pressing BOTH of the shoulder buttons. I need to read a review on this.


----------



## ThickGlasses

mad lust envy said:


> As a JRPG fan, it makes all the sense in the world to get a PS4 over the XB1. XBoxes are not known for JRPGs. They have their share, but its a fraction of a fraction of Playstation's number of JRPGs.
> 
> Shenay, I think its PS4, XB1, and PC only. Not sure.


Don't forget about PC! They may not have as many JRPG's, but they have a lot of good RPG's that can be played on low end systems (not to mention emulators... Final Fantasy X anyone? ). And what about the good old Wii U? It never gets any love...


----------



## Shini44

graphidz said:


> I too share the same opinion. but after playing P4G and watching the epilogue, P4G shot pass P3 by a long shot. But I'm comparing to the normal P3 though. need some moneh to buy P3F


 
 i only saw P4, how did P4G improve P4 overall? it like the current Manchester United atm need a miracle remake to be as good as before hehehe


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Type 0 is PS4 and XB1 only, for now.


----------



## Makiah S

thickglasses said:


> Don't forget about PC! They may not have as many JRPG's, but they have a lot of good RPG's that can be played on low end systems (not to mention emulators... Final Fantasy X anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Proud Second Time Wii U owner here meng! Gatta have my Monster hunter Fix, and yea let's hope it looks better. Some games on the 3ds looked wonderful, such as Fire Emblem, either way I'm stocked!


----------



## ThickGlasses

Ah MonHun, such a good game. And the 3DS... A ton of good JRPGs on that too! Bravely Default and Fire Emblem, and Bravely Second in the future! Not to mention the non-traditional RPGs like Zelda! So many gems...


----------



## Saoshyant

I've never considered Zelda a rpg


----------



## ThickGlasses

saoshyant said:


> I've never considered Zelda a rpg


IMO It's only an Action RPG by definition. It doesn't really hit any of the right RPG notes for me and it doesn't have many RPG cliches... I'm still proud to define it as part of my favourite genre though


----------



## Saoshyant

Action I'll certainly agree with, but playing games since I was little like larn, I've developed stubbornness about what I'll call a rpg.


----------



## ThickGlasses

saoshyant said:


> Action I'll certainly agree with, but playing games since I was little like larn, I've developed stubbornness about what I'll call a rpg.


To each their own. I'd like to say I have attention to definitions and detail, but even I have to agree with most people, that I just get set in my ways over time and I end up getting anal about things


----------



## graphidz

shini44 said:


> i only saw P4, how did P4G improve P4 overall? it like the current Manchester United atm need a miracle remake to be as good as before hehehe


 
  
 I'm not really sure what did P4G improved from the original P4 except for a few extra cutscenes. Oh and Valentine's Day is a trap. And the new character marie and her sidequest. Overall, the game was really really awesome. I think I finished the game in 80+ hours on my first playthrough? Not sure. Rise's trophy is a PITA though
  
 Ooooooooo more JRPGs next year for PS4 and VITA. A good year to get PS4, especially that limited edition Dragon Quest PS4~


----------



## Makiah S

thickglasses said:


> Ah MonHun, such a good game. And the 3DS... A ton of good JRPGs on that too! Bravely Default and Fire Emblem, and Bravely Second in the future! Not to mention the non-traditional RPGs like Zelda! So many gems...


 
 1000 hours in a year, yea I'd say it's a pretty stellar game :3
  
 and ugh BRavely was SO slow to start with, I never played it. FIre Emblem however got a quick 80 hours in like a month


----------



## ThickGlasses

mshenay said:


> 1000 hours in a year, yea I'd say it's a pretty stellar game :3
> 
> and ugh BRavely was SO slow to start with, I never played it. FIre Emblem however got a quick 80 hours in like a month


 
 BD was pretty slow, yeah. MonHun life!


----------



## Saoshyant

Hmm...  Monster Hunter 3 is on sale for $20 for 3ds download, haven't checked the Wii U version price yet...  I've tried at least one of the previous games and just couldn't get into it.  For that price however, should I give it another go?  It's not exactly a big loss if I don't like it.  Oh, and if I do get it, which version?


----------



## Makiah S

saoshyant said:


> Hmm...  Monster Hunter 3 is on sale for $20 for 3ds download, haven't checked the Wii U version price yet...  I've tried at least one of the previous games and just couldn't get into it.  For that price however, should I give it another go?  It's not exactly a big loss if I don't like it.  Oh, and if I do get it, which version?


 
 WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII U, $23 buck on eBay, heck I had 2 copies, Shoulda a listed it here on Head Fi q.q
  
 Thick are you on Capcom Unity, if so look for me. I'm under the same user name there, and I use my name in Game as well, we need to hook up :3
  
 I cant b the only game playing mh3u on a crazy audio system, speaking of which I recently started playing with out the BGM, and OMG there is SO MUCH detail in the monster attacks, just little breather nosies, little steps that they put into the game. That you don't notice when the BGM is blastin, I've been havin a blast playin without the BGM, I turn all my lights off and I get really immersed into it xD, I highly recommened BGM less MH
  
 But yea Saos it's a hard game, there's grinding, then there's GRINDING, and then there's MH Style Farming, I've spent 20 hours making armor sets JUST to spend 300 hours to make MORE sets, but it's a very "nerdy" game, if you get into the hard data for it and really learn the engine and learn the game, it's a lot of fun. It's a staticians dreams on just the sheer amount of variation there is, statisically to each hunt
  
 half my time on the game is spent, crunchin numbers, comparing stats and data to see what combination of skills will work best for each monster, or for how I want to attack each monster, There are so many different angles to killing one single monster, and we;ve got I think 12 weapon classes, and each is unique and each weapon changes how you fight the different monsters
  
 so it's a tad overwhelming, but that's what makes it fun to me.


----------



## ThickGlasses

mshenay said:


> WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII U, $23 buck on eBay, heck I had 2 copies, Shoulda a listed it here on Head Fi q.q
> 
> Thick are you on Capcom Unity, if so look for me. I'm under the same user name there, and I use my name in Game as well, we need to hook up :3
> 
> ...


We should totes hook up, but I don't have any internet right now because I literally just finished moving.


----------



## Saoshyant

Well, just bought an XBOne for $250. Guess the PS4 waits...


----------



## chickennuggets

namelesspfg said:


> I don't really consider Zelda a JRPG series




Thanks! Because it isn't.


----------



## Mad Max

thickglasses said:


> Ah MonHun, such a good game. And the 3DS... A ton of good JRPGs on that too! Bravely Default and Fire Emblem, and Bravely Second in the future! Not to mention the non-traditional RPGs like Zelda! So many gems...


 
  
 ... Go on.  What RPGs do you recommend on 3DS?  Bravely Default is on my more-slowly-fulfilled-than-an-old-two-legged-tutle-can-walk shopping list.  There was two others I saw in the eShop that I added to my list, I think.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

OMG SUIKODEN II IS OUT ON PSN THIS TUESDAY!

The best RPG ever made, IMHO. Do yourselves a favor and get it ASAP.


----------



## dxanex

mad lust envy said:


> OMG SUIKODEN II IS OUT ON PSN THIS TUESDAY!
> 
> The best RPG ever made, IMHO. Do yourselves a favor and get it ASAP.


 

 I sold my original mint Suikoden II on PS1 for $215 on ebay about 4 years ago. $10 bucks to play it again ain't bad.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

$10 for arguably one of the greatest RPGs people missed out on is an opportunity that shouldn't be passed on.


----------



## ThickGlasses

Just finished Xenoblade Chronicles yesterday.
  
 It's so awesome that words can't explain it.
  
 Carry on.


----------



## snaky

mad max said:


> ... Go on.  What RPGs do you recommend on 3DS?  Bravely Default is on my more-slowly-fulfilled-than-an-old-two-legged-tutle-can-walk shopping list.  There was two others I saw in the eShop that I added to my list, I think.


 
  
 Fantasy Life. It's like Animal Crossing x jRPG crossover


----------



## jimjims

mad max said:


> ... Go on.  What RPGs do you recommend on 3DS?  Bravely Default is on my more-slowly-fulfilled-than-an-old-two-legged-tutle-can-walk shopping list.  There was two others I saw in the eShop that I added to my list, I think.


 
  
 Fire Emblem is probably my favorite. Some other good ones are the SMT series, I personally have SMT4 and Devil Survivor. I heard good things about the Etrian Odyssey series, but I haven't played any yet.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I've been replaying FFXIII but this time on Steam. Couldn't pass up an RPG at 1080p/60fps.

It's still an okay game, not worthy of the FF name, but playable. I actually don't mind how linear it is, though RPGs shouldn't ever be so confined in general.

After that, I'll probably get XIII-2 again, and just wait for Type 0 to come out.


----------



## Mad Max

Only the sons of Nippon can get the regular-sized newer 3DS while Americans get the XL size only?  Gosh dammit, I don't want that clunkier version.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I regret spending $60 for Final fantasy Type 0 HD.

Not only does it look like hot garbage visually, but it's gameplay is so archaic, and made for the PSP. Just...ugh. Don't get me started on the horrible camera and motion blur. Would it have killed to make a PSP game run at 60fps? Christ.

Then there's the FFXV demo. I'm sorry but those who say it plays like Kingdom hearts clearly have no idea What they're talking about. This plays a LOT more like a western RPG (i.e. Dragon Age). it's sluggish, stiff, and slow. Then there's the whole open world exploration. Yeah, way to pad playtime by making going from point A to point B take a long ass time. I'm sorry, but giving you a large area to run trough doesn't make for an amazing game to me. It's filler.

The graphics (while a demo) look waaaaaay less impressive then they lead people to believe. It crawls to like 15fps, there is pixel crawl/aliasing issues everywhere, and I'm almost convinced the game runs at like 720p upscaled.

Just two disappinting games that I thought would actually be fun to play.

Never again will I trust Square Enix with a new Final Fantasy.


----------



## kdava

Can you guys recommend some good jrpg-s that run on PC? I don't have any console or handheld.
  
 My all time fav is FF III (or VI in Japan), finished it like three times. Also liked FF VIII but kinda terrible to play on a computer.
  
 Loved Chrono Trigger as well.
  
 Don't know if it qualifies as jrpg, but had a great time with some Ys games. I think I finished two, Origin and some other (playing through an episode once is enough, though).


----------



## cdsa35000

kdava said:


> Can you guys recommend some good jrpg-s that run on PC? I don't have any console or handheld.
> 
> My all time fav is FF III (or VI in Japan), finished it like three times. Also liked FF VIII but kinda terrible to play on a computer.
> 
> ...



You know you have a best friend Gloogle srh: best jrpg pc


----------



## dxanex

mad lust envy said:


> I regret spending $60 for Final fantasy Type 0 HD.


 

 Ya, Type 0 looked pretty s**ty to me when I watched gameplay video. I can't believe people are paying 30-40 bucks on eBay JUST for the FFXV demo. I haven't been exited for a FF game since X. Honestly, I don't even care about that series at this point. Much more looking forward to Bravely Default Second, which to me feels more Final Fantasy than any other trash Square has slapped the Final Fantasy name on the last 10 years.


----------



## dxanex

Also, if anyone with a PS3/PSP/Vita is looking for some decent old school JRPG's, Sony is having a flash sale and you can get Wild Arms, Wild Arms 2 and Breath of Fire IV for under a dollar each until March 23.
  
 https://store.playstation.com/


----------



## Shini44

mad lust envy said:


> I regret spending $60 for Final fantasy Type 0 HD.
> 
> Not only does it look like hot garbage visually, but it's gameplay is so archaic, and made for the PSP. Just...ugh. Don't get me started on the horrible camera and motion blur. Would it have killed to make a PSP game run at 60fps? Christ.
> 
> ...


 
 i feel you man :<  ouch , the last good final fantasy were FFX 

 still how was the Demo?  do you feel like the new Final Fantay XV is going to be a good new FF game? and will make it up to all the failure from PS2 (FFIX and up) till the PS3 fails or?


----------



## kdava

cdsa35000 said:


> You know you have a best friend Gloogle srh: best jrpg pc


 
  
 Thanks, A+ help


----------



## Torian

My all time favourite will be FF8 i guess.​  ​ I don't know if somebody mentioned The Last Remnant yet, it has an enormous amount of characters you can recruit, enormous amount of classes, enormous amount of weapon arts, combat arts, mystic arts, item arts, special arts, and what not. Great OST aswell. Not a very deep story tho. Also not a lot of different monsters ( enormous amount of items tho.), theyre kinda just getting recolored when leveled up, a lot of bosses and unique ones too. Worth playing, hope there will be a 2nd Part in the future.​  ​ ​
 ​ also i think the FF14 Trailer is the most stunning ive ever seen, always getting goosebumps,​ everyone should taste it (watch it in hd!):​  ​ ​
 ​


----------



## Honey Waffles

Anyone plays persona 4 golden? It's my favorite jrpg so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverickronin

The Legend of Heroes: Trails in the Sky is on sale at GOG right now.
  
 I bought it during a previous sale but just started playing it recently and I've been enjoying it so far.


----------



## Mad Max

That game is awesome; I, too, picked it up some time back during a Steam sale and was playing for a time.
 I'm not gaming right now, though, and I'd like to continue that sweet RPG.


----------



## Shini44

Right now i am playing SMT III on Hard Mode  as my 1st try for the game ofc XD


 ofc this is an old school, and i love Persona 3 FES as well,  but strangly enough 80% if now 90% of Persona fans love P4 more than P3, for me i find P4 so bad that coming from P3 i stopped P4 in no time..... i hope P5 won't be as bad

 what i hated about P4 was the fact that maximizing social stats is pointless, no best persona till you play new game + , and the worst of all were the story and characters, made me feel like a watching Digimon World II  but even way worse (worse  anime wise!!, i love the games, Digimon cards, digimon 1-3, DS 1st two games specially dusk)


 i am sure the 90% of the fans are ok with the super shonen elements now that kids these days love Naruto (2nd half of shippuden..) and Kuroko no basket.... so ofc P4 for them would be more appealing


 again this is my opinion, not trying to bash any P4 or shonen fans, i am just stating my point of view.



 and oh SMT x FE was too different, don't blame the company they want to sell, and tbh they made the best formula for selling, and no don't think of it as SMT x FE crossover though the other would been nice yet i am sure it wont sell as much the crossover we wanted.


----------



## NamelessPFG

So I'm just looking through Steam again and-
  
*TALES OF ZESTIRIA, OF ALL THE THINGS!? With a free copy of Symphonia if enough people pre-order?*
  
 I gotta say, I'm not used to seeing major JRPG releases make their way to PC like this. It's a first for the Tales franchise, at any rate.
  
 Let's just hope it's not an awful port now. Makes me wonder which version MLE's gonna pick up.


----------



## maverickronin

namelesspfg said:


> *TALES OF ZESTIRIA, OF ALL THE THINGS!? With a free copy of Symphonia if enough people pre-order?*


 
  
 It's a brave new world now huh?
  
 At this rate who needs consoles anymore.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

namelesspfg said:


> So I'm just looking through Steam again and-
> 
> *TALES OF ZESTIRIA, OF ALL THE THINGS!? With a free copy of Symphonia if enough people pre-order?*
> 
> ...




I have zero desire to play Symphonia after I was absolutely turned off by the PS3 version which the PC version is based off, which are both based off the PS2 version, not the superior GC one. Either way, I'm one of the few that didn't care for Symphonia's setting or characters. Symphonia and Xillia are my least fave flagship Tales games. Vesperia, Eternia, Destinyt ftw. Though Graces F has the best battle system ever. I do wish they'd remake Phantasia though. I liked it (PSP version very much the same as Destiny in battle system), but I feel it could make for a solid remake. It had a strong story and cast, which isn't exactly a Tales forte.

 I do want Zestiria though. Not sure I wanna pre-order because I wanna make sure the game runs at 60fps on PS4. If it does, I'll get it on PS4, if not, I'll chance it with the Steam version. I dunno, I prefer my JRPGs on my consoles, even when my PC is better. 




So I've been on a Ys binge. Recently beat Ys Chronicles (part II, since I beat I like a year ago). Never got around to it, and didn't feel like going through the bump system twice in a row. As soon as I finished II, I played and beat Oath of Felghana, and now Im playing Ys Origin. Was thinking of Ark of Napishtim before Origins, but as the first 3d Ys game, I felt it'd be too archaic for me. Origins is solid so far.

I did play Ys Seven on PSP but couldn't appreciate it. Also bought Ys Memories of Celceta on Vita long ago, but lost interest.

I'm hoping they re-release both on Steam so I give them another chance. I don't have a Vita anymore, and much prefer a solid 60fps version.


----------



## sodesuka

So I started playing Tales of Vesperia PS3, and boy, it's been a long time since I've been so invested in an RPG like this, 15 hours has flown by when I notice it. Clearly superior to Xillia (except the battle system imo), and even though I haven't beaten it yet, it's probably the best Tales games I've played, and with one of the best JRPG protagonist, if not is, I've seen. Man, I wonder what happen to Tales, where did they go wrong after this gem? (although the fact that they didn't localize the PS3 version is clearly one of those).
  
  
 Quote:


maverickronin said:


> It's a brave new world now huh?
> 
> At this rate who needs consoles anymore.


 

 I'll still need them as long as there are (good) exclusives JRPG there. If not then yeah. I don't have any attachments to a piece of plastic, so for me, console preference always comes down to the games it has.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I need that version in my life, and I 100% agree. Yuri is THE best JRPG protagonist. There should've been a Vesperia 2. :'(

I'm undecided on if Yuri is as cool as Jade though. Lol. Jade is too awesome for words as well.


----------



## sodesuka

There's a complete fan translation for the PS3 version, but you'll have to go through quite a bit of hops if you want to do it legally, unfortunately.
  
 I should still have a lot of hours left for the main story, but I know that I'll miss this when it's over.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You mesan one that runs 100% on the PS3? I'm not trying to read along.

Though it's a bit too late for me to get into modded PS3 gaming.


----------



## sodesuka

Yes. Vesperia got enhanced release for PS3 with various updates like Flynn and Patty becoming permanent party members. It never sees release outside Japan, but just this year, fans have released the complete English patch for the game http://www.talesofvesperia.net/ (should be okay to post the url, they don't have anything illegal).
  
  
 Don't have much hope with Zestiria, not due to Alisha debacle, but because I hear it has flawed level/power-up system. As for Berseria... I have never been able to connect with female RPG protagonist, so I'm not looking forward to that one too. Guess it'll be another half a decade or so before the series get another chance for me.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Female protagonist are my fave. Connecting with the same cookie cutter male progagonist in nearly every RPG can't be any better. Velvet looks interesting to me. Mind you, I'm a sucker for long, black haired Kuuderes. Everyone knows Tales protags have never really been strong, but supporting cast always makes up for it. Yuri is an exception. I liked Stahn too.

As for Vesperia. Of course I knew about the PS3 version. I just meant that I wasn't aware that a full patch was finished.

Makes me wish I had a modded PS3. Ah well. Makes me wonder if Bamco would buy the fan translation the same way Xseed did for the recent Ys games, and then release the game on Steam. I would love to go back to Vesperia.


----------



## NamelessPFG

There's a fan translation patch for Vesperia now? Well, guess that gives me reason to get a second PS3 and flash some CFW onto it, then! (Or, if I'm rich, buy a DECR-1000 devkit for about $1,000.) Not gonna risk it with my primary PS3, though.
  
 In the meantime, I really need to get cracking on Resonance of Fate again. Picked it up for $5 during a prior flash sale, already watched a friend stream it way back, and I'll probably like it a lot now that I'm used to the unusual combat system.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I preordered Sword Art Online: Lost Song for PS4, and I got Hollow Fragment for free for preordering it.

I'm starting to think I made a mistake.

The game throws you right in, with very weird and convoluted game mechanics. I was instantly turned off by it. Starting to think it was $60 that I just basically threw away. Hopefully Lost Somg will make up for it when it releases in November.


----------



## Sugarcube

interesting


----------



## Mad Max

Picked up _Ys Origin_ and _Oath in Felghana_.  Not yet Finished with Ys II.  Done with Ys I.  Not yet started Ys VI.  These games rule.
_LoH: Trails in the Sky_ rules as well, I need to remember to finish playing it, haha.


----------



## artofmanliness

For me, Chrono Trigger is the best of all time.
  
 I also like:
  
 Grandia 2
 Legend of Legaia
 Legend of Mana
 Threads of Fate
 Xenogears series
 Tales of Legendia
 Digital Devi Saga series
 Rogue Galaxy
 Final Fantasy 8,9,10 and for sure 15 though it is not released yet. (Because it looks freakin' promising)
 Kingdom Hearts series.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I recently got an itch to play an underrated oldie but goodie: shadow Hearts on PS2. I had the entire series back in the day, and I dunno it's Halloween, and wanted to bring back memories of the one and only horror jrpg I can think of, lol.

It's actually really good, despite it's technical shortcomings. It plays more like a first gen PS1 game, not a PS2 one (static jpeg backgrounds, not 3d like FFX being one), but still very entertaining. The music is amazing. I remember the second game having some truly memorable battle songs.

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNuq_Z34lkw][/VIDEO]

I mean, that's the REGULAR batle music? It sounds like a boss track!

Had to emulate the PS2 on PC. Kinda of learning to understand what options work best, but I found something playable.

I started the game at the worst time, so I wanted to play until something good releases, or when I get my PS4 Pro on Nov 10. I didn't realize Owlboy releases TODAY on PC. Hnnng, I hate playing more than one game at a time.


----------



## TeeReQs

I remember when I was pretty young, before all the gamestops took over there was this place by my cousins house called Funcoland and I bought a used copy of Star Ocean: The Second Story and Wild Arms. Loved those games. My all time favorite is probably FFIX though. Pokemon Blue holds a special place in my heart as well.


----------



## Saoshyant

Just replayed Final Fantasy 12 International Zodiac to see the changes in the upcoming HD rerelease, and I'm glad that it's still my favorite Final Fantasy.  Everything about it, from the combat/gambit system to the story I absolutely love.  My PC handled upscaling the graphics well, (own two copies of FF 12 somehow and a ps2 in storage) with a few minor hiccups every once in awhile, and it looked quite nice.  For a 10 year old game, it's held up remarkably well, and didn't have any issues with feeling dated at all for me.


----------



## neddoge

​I wish I could have the same respect for 12.  It is the first in the series from 6 through to 12 that I stopped playing the series with... I hated 13 too, to be frank.


----------



## protoss

Mad Lust Envy said:


> In order to keep this section from being spammed with a thread for every JRPG video game (yes, redundant) in existence, I'm attempting to make this thread for the purposes of speaking about them in general.
> 
> JRPG = Japanese Role Playing Game
> 
> ...





Mad Lust Envy said:


> In order to keep this section from being spammed with a thread for every JRPG video game (yes, redundant) in existence, I'm attempting to make this thread for the purposes of speaking about them in general.
> 
> JRPG = Japanese Role Playing Game
> 
> ...





You have some good taste of RPGs !!

Best RPGs for me in this order:

1. Xenogears (hands down)
2. Valkyrie profile 
3. Tales of Destiny
4. Xenosaga 3 
5. Nier 1( Best soundtrack to date)
6. Nier 2
7. FF6
8. Suikoden 2
9. Star Ocean 2 
10. Wild Arms / Grandia 1 - I think both were American but man great overall


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (May 5, 2017)

Other oldies I liked:

Legend of Legaia
Vanguard Bandits
Albert Odyssey (Sega Saturn)
Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete (Ps1)
Mystaria (aka Blazing Heroes) (Sega Saturn)


----------



## Saoshyant

I'm always a little sad when I realize Lufia never really caught on with most people.  FF, DQ, Suikoden, Tales, Shin Megami Tensei, a bunch of series are always recommended, but I never really seem to hear talk of Lufia.  Lufia 2 for me was on par with any SNES FF for example.


----------



## protoss

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Other oldies I liked:
> 
> Legend of Legaia
> Vanguard Bandits
> ...




Sega CD Lunar was the best . Why CD quality soundtrack that sounded amazing. Compare ps1 vs Sega CD battle themes. A clear winner. Well it's an opinion and a good one lol.

Also Sega CD games were so on another level.

Popful mail - funniest rpg around
Snatcher - way ahead of its time
Shinning force CD- best force
And lunar


----------



## protoss (May 5, 2017)

Saoshyant said:


> I'm always a little sad when I realize Lufia never really caught on with most people.  FF, DQ, Suikoden, Tales, Shin Megami Tensei, a bunch of series are always recommended, but I never really seem to hear talk of Lufia.  Lufia 2 for me was on par with any SNES FF for example.



Don't worry I recommend Lufia for you! But let's be honest others were better.

My first SNES game to recommend will be terranigma and then earthbound and then bahamut lagoon and then the sailor moon story and then tales of phanstias and finally LUFIA lol.....

Also Lufia 2 on the same level as an snes FF. That's pretty bold. I will say FF4 and 5 only. But come on FF6 is a beast of a game. Very over the top. Super quality game for an SNES game. Story to soundtrack to battle mechanics to character base. Sorry FF6 is pretty much a legendary status game and no snes game can pretty much compete.  Not even chrono trigger in my opinion.


----------



## Saoshyant

protoss said:


> Don't worry I recommend Lufia for you! But let's be honest others were better.
> 
> My first SNES game to recommend will be terranigma and then earthbound and then bahamut lagoon and then the sailor moon story and then tales of phanstias and finally LUFIA lol.....
> 
> Also Lufia 2 on the same level as an snes FF. That's pretty bold. I will say FF4 and 5 only. But come on FF6 is a beast of a game. Very over the top. Super quality game for an SNES game. Story to soundtrack to battle mechanics to character base. Sorry FF6 is pretty much a legendary status game and no snes game can pretty much compete.  Not even chrono trigger in my opinion.



Thing is, I personally preferred FF4 to FF6.


----------



## protoss

Saoshyant said:


> Thing is, I personally preferred FF4 to FF6.




Yea FF4 has that nostalgic factor in it. Right from the start on the Red Wing to the betrayal to becoming a paladin to the lava world to space. Its great. But personally FF6 had that epic detail saga within the game that makes it amazing.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

protoss said:


> Sega CD Lunar was the best . Why CD quality soundtrack that sounded amazing. Compare ps1 vs Sega CD battle themes. A clear winner. Well it's an opinion and a good one lol.
> 
> Also Sega CD games were so on another level.
> 
> ...


Sega CD lacked the graphics, the fmv videos (COME ON, THE BOAT SONG IS TIMELESS). It was a more complete version of the game. I can argue that Silver Star Harmony on PSP was the best version, but they messed with the songs, which irritated me, though literally everything else was way better than the other versions.


----------



## protoss

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Sega CD lacked the graphics, the fmv videos (COME ON, THE BOAT SONG IS TIMELESS). It was a more complete version of the game. I can argue that Silver Star Harmony on PSP was the best version, but they messed with the songs, which irritated me, though literally everything else was way better than the other versions.



Hahahaha that boat song. It truly brainwash everyone. 

Looks like 3 things you picked off in each port. 

So let's say this.

Sega CD soundtrack , Ps1 boat song and Psp graphics and style. 

There we go. The Ultimate edition Lunar!!!


----------



## protoss

b0000 said:


> Anybody here uses emulators like drastic ds For android? I'd like to know what your experiences are.



These are all on Android play store legal !! Work %100. I was the beta tester for all and there all lovely !!

(Nothing is better than these trust me) 

Drastic - DS
FPSE  - PS1  - beta tested 20 RPGS on this emulator and beaten 15. Such as, lagoon and FF9 etch 4 disc easy handle!
Mame4driod  -Arcades I have 10,000 roms working 
My boy! -Gameboy Advance 
Snes9x EX+  - Snes 
Reicast  - Dreamcast (playing marvel vs capcom 2 right now on my phone lol) grandia 2 works , hehehe 
MD.emu  - Sega genesis/MDX/ CD - Yes Sega CD works and you can play snatcher! On your phone
UoYabause - Sega Saturn 
PPSSPP - Psp- beat crisis core on my phone 
N64iod 2.7 - Secret N64 only apk on google.... nothing's better than this n64 emulator even the older revisions is beast


-Future in our pockets


----------



## Saoshyant

Drastic is all I could ask for with DS.  Initially tried out 999 using shield tablet & ipega controller, worked flawlessly.


----------



## joe (May 8, 2017)

I watched a friend play the Sega CD version of Lunar back in the day, but I never got a chance to play it till the iOS release. I stopped playing it a while back, and now I don't remember what my task was. I keep thinking I'll start over, but I'd rather do it on a console. The iOS version is too difficult to control accurately.


----------



## protoss

Saoshyant said:


> Drastic is all I could ask for with DS.  Initially tried out 999 using shield tablet & ipega controller, worked flawlessly.



Yes drastic is great!! Hands down. 

Well at least if others are interested they now know which versions to get instead looking everywhere else.


----------



## protoss

joe said:


> I watched a friend play the Sega CD version of Lunar back in the day, but I never got a chance to play it till the iOS release. I stopped playing it a while back, and now I don't remember what my task was. I keep thinking I'll start over, but I'd rather do it on a console. The iOS version is too difficult to control accurately.




Get a ps1 emulator or the Sega emulator on your phone as I mention on top and replay


----------



## Twilight_Link

protoss said:


> Get a ps1 emulator or the Sega emulator on your phone as I mention on top and replay


Have you tried Yabause on Android? Have been trying to run any Saturn game without any luck. The only one that i want to play is Panzer Dragoon Saga. BTW, Reicast is running fun on my smartphone playing Sonic Adventure 2, I only notice some glitches and it still playable.


----------



## protoss

Twilight_Link said:


> Have you tried Yabause on Android? Have been trying to run any Saturn game without any luck. The only one that i want to play is Panzer Dragoon Saga. BTW, Reicast is running fun on my smartphone playing Sonic Adventure 2, I only notice some glitches and it still playable.



Yes Have it and it works. Got daytona and the die hard game working 

Reicast you should check their update page and download the newest apk files.


----------



## Twilight_Link

protoss said:


> Yes Have it and it works. Got daytona and the die hard game working
> 
> Reicast you should check their update page and download the newest apk files.


Great then, have you tested other games or notice some glitches?. I don't really know if they already fixed the glitches problem on Shenmue 1. It is annoying because we cannot see our progress in the book.


----------



## protoss

Twilight_Link said:


> Great then, have you tested other games or notice some glitches?. I don't really know if they already fixed the glitches problem on Shenmue 1. It is annoying because we cannot see our progress in the book.




http://builds.reicast.com/


----------



## protoss

protoss said:


> http://builds.reicast.com/




Check them out!!

Just like headfi search their forums


----------



## Twilight_Link

protoss said:


> http://builds.reicast.com/


I would try the nightly build and see if it also works for Shenmue 2 and Power Stone


----------



## protoss

http://reicast.com/downloads


----------



## kman1211

Picked up Tales of Berseria for PC. Going to be my first Tales of game.


----------



## protoss

kman1211 said:


> Picked up Tales of Berseria for PC. Going to be my first Tales of game.



Wow congrats. But as a veteran in Tales games I'll help you out.

You might want to play Tales of Destiny on the Ps1. Need a walkthrough thou and cheats. But it's great. Very very funny game. PC ps1 emulator. Watch the 10mins gameplay classic!! 10/10

Second try Tales of phantasia on the SNES. Need cheats and walkthrough thou. It's great but if you want a superior version get the Japanese PS1 version translated in English. It's very nice.

If you can not handle 2D sprites for some strange reason. Get Tales of Vesperia !!

Tales of Vesperia will be my highest recommendation out of Destiny. 

Vesperia soundtrack is superior
Examples, 
1.The cold morning star
2. A vow of unity
3. Impenetrable wall
And the whole soundtrack 

Then is Tales of symphonia but I prefer Tales of Destiny 2 / Eterina 

Then Tales of Grace and Abyss are a tie for me and the rest follows 

Cheers


----------



## kman1211

protoss said:


> Wow congrats. But as a veteran in Tales games I'll help you out.
> 
> You might want to play Tales of Destiny on the Ps1. Need a walkthrough thou and cheats. But it's great. Very very funny game. PC ps1 emulator. Watch the 10mins gameplay classic!! 10/10
> 
> ...



Thank you. I'm going to really have to try playing a lot of them. I'll focus on Berseria first as I do want to play something modern first. I have no problems with 2D sprites, I actually like sprite graphics, I dislike crappy unclean 3D though. I'll try Destiny next when I am able to. 

Any other JRPGs you will suggest? Sadly missed out on a lot of them while growing up as I always seemed to of gotten the consoles that didn't have many. Went from Sega Genesis, Nintendo 64, Original Xbox, then switched to PC and handhelds. Had every Gameboy/DS/3DS since the GB Color. Also had a PSP which I played Star Ocean First Departure and Second Evolution on. As well as FFVII: Crisis Core, haven't played any other FF game sadly, kinda sad I know.


----------



## Twilight_Link

kman1211 said:


> Picked up Tales of Berseria for PC. Going to be my first Tales of game.



Have you checked Tales of Zestiria? For me its better on the story


----------



## kman1211

Twilight_Link said:


> Have you checked Tales of Zestiria? For me its better on the story



Yes I have, I want to play Berseria first, and if I like it I will start getting other Tales of games. And Zestiria takes place after the events of Berseria from what I gather so.


----------



## protoss (Jul 14, 2018)

.


----------



## protoss (Jul 14, 2018)

.


----------



## protoss (Jul 14, 2018)

.


----------



## protoss (Jul 14, 2018)

.


----------



## Catomon

Well I just finished Nier: Automata, so let me just say this- 6O is too pure for this rotten world ;_;


----------



## SilverEars

Recent solid title.  Legend of Zelda:  Breath of the Wild. One of the greatest.


----------



## stray1000

Games I had played: The Legend of Heroes: Trails of Cold Steel series (only played the first two out of four) were very entertaining. Lost Odyssey (xbox 360 console-exclusive) was also an enjoyable experience. Last Remnant was fun till you realize that the combat system is 100% randomized and it becomes incredibly annoying on boss encounters.


----------



## SilverEars

This looks pretty impressive, and it's like old school JRPG.  It's modern retro style.


----------



## SilverEars (Jun 16, 2019)

From the producer of Castlevania Series.  Personally, prefer 2D rather than 2.5D.  Wiould have been cooler if it was more of hyper detailed 2D anime type graphics (more along the design of SoTN, and other 2D Castlevania in the series, because I know they had some good character and design art).


----------



## TLAS43

Anyone here ever play Lost Odyssey on the Xbox360 during the last gen?

It was pretty dang good. If you want to play a bit of a hidden gem I'd check it out.


----------



## TeeReQs

Was just looking at Lost Odyssey in my Xbox backlog last night. Haven't had a chance to play it yet.


----------



## Poganin

Keep a pack of tissues ready if you're going to play Lost Odyssey.


----------



## knivek

Octopath Traveler was a great game start to finish.  It's one of the few games that I start and play until the wife comes into the room lookin like a zombie asking "the hell you doing still up??"


----------



## protoss

TLAS43 said:


> Anyone here ever play Lost Odyssey on the Xbox360 during the last gen?
> 
> It was pretty dang good. If you want to play a bit of a hidden gem I'd check it out.



I played lost odyssey! Loved it. Xbox 360 *exclusive* best rpgs. The soundtrack was amazing 

Lost odyessy OST:
Prologue 
Battle theme - Excellent battle theme 
Neverending journey 


Xbox 360 has some fine RPGs:

Nier 1 - #1
Tales of vesperia
Lost Odessy 
Mass effect 1/2/3/ - if you can call this an RPG.
Star ocean 4
FF13
kingdom of Reckoining - love this 

I think thats the best order of last gens finest. But nothing beats *Nier 1*!


----------



## protoss (Sep 2, 2019)

So did people sleep on Wild Arms 2 OST?


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 5, 2020)

I was looking for Japanese action RPGs like Terranigma and Alundra, and ran into this indie game.  It's pretty much like Zelda, but it has it's own uniquess.  Pretty interesting looking.  Personally, I like retro style Japanese action RPGs with lots of puzzles.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rabbitandbearstudios/eiyuden-chronicle-hundred-heroes

Eiyuden Chronicle is a spiritual successor of Suikoden, with the original director as well as many Suikoden devs.

The last 48 hours of the kickstarter are imminent, and so far as of this post has made over 4 million, and is the 6th most funded video game on the site.

If you love Suikoden, JRPGs, or just straight up 90s style rpgs with 2d sprites for the characters, in a beautiful 3d rendered world (ala Octopath and the like), PLEASE CONSIDER BACKING THIS.

Suikoden II is my fave game of all time, and this game is leaning heavily on that game in particular.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 5, 2020)

Mad Lust Envy said:


> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/rabbitandbearstudios/eiyuden-chronicle-hundred-heroes
> 
> Eiyuden Chronicle is a spiritual successor of Suikoden, with the original director as well as many Suikoden devs.
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see how this turns out.  Since we have the technology, I hope to see really beautiful 2D designs and game-play visuals.  I hope JRPG gaming goes back how it was before the graphics and Western influence.  Japanese games were all about gaming, and my preference is in gaming after seeing what better graphics done to the industry.


----------



## ThanatosVI

TLAS43 said:


> Anyone here ever play Lost Odyssey on the Xbox360 during the last gen?
> 
> It was pretty dang good. If you want to play a bit of a hidden gem I'd check it out.


Good ol times!


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 27, 2020)

So, I've been going through jrpgs lately.  Finished Trials of Mana which I liked.  I liked the presentation of the original SNES title in 3d.  Nice art, and once I started getting a hang of the way the gameplay worked, I got into it.  It's for those into simple rpgs as it's not too complex like Western RPGs.  Story is cliche, and I don't find jrpgs all that great for stories in general. Stories feels like fillers they put in because they had to.

Currently playing Octopath Traveler and it is pretty engaging in terms of gameplay. It's not complex, but they kept it classic turn based.  Managing characters arn't that complex either, which I prefer (some rpgs gets too complex that you spend a lot of time managing the characters).  I like the presentation in retro 2d, but also this 2d presentation having some depth (like 3d, but no camera movement, so 2.5d?).  Music composition really shines as it is quite good.  It melds well to the mood of the stories throughout the game.   After real time action rpg like Trials of Mana, turn based feels slow.  There's really nothing revolutionary about this rpg, but the intent was to keep the presentation and mechanics like the classic jrpgs.  It does feel like Final Fantasy 6.

I was a big fan of Bloodstained, I hope they make a true sequel (not the retro looking one).


----------



## zbrictson

SilverEars said:


> So, I've been going through jrpgs lately.  Finished Trials of Mana which I liked.


Trials of Mana was a nice surprise this year. Enjoyed it quite a bit.

Just completed the Demon's Souls remake and thoroughly enjoyed it, although it's a bit short IMO. Looked fantastic in cinematic mode at a locked 30 fps, which I think is plenty for a slow game like this.

Now I'm going back to some PS4 titles I missed. I'm about 8 hours in 13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim and it's blowing me away. I hate visual novels so I was surprised to find this so easy to get into. It has just enough interaction to not be considered a VN, and the story is great so far. 

The battles are like some new age tactical RPG where it's turnbased but units and missiles move in between cooldowns. It kind of solves the issue of unnecessary attack animations, which I didn't like in Fire Emblem.


----------



## zbrictson

Finished Aegis Rim at around ~25 hours. Highly recommend it.

December JRPG releases:

- Shiren the Wanderer (Switch, PC)
- Dragon Quest XI S (PS4, Xbox One, PC)
- Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon & the Blade of Light (Switch)
- Brigandine: The Legend of Runersia (PS4)
- COLLECTION of SaGa FINAL FANTASY LEGEND (Switch)


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 20, 2020)

Not Japanese, but indie game done similarly to sprite based old school JRPG.  I think the visual look fantastic.  The studio is in Shanghai.


----------



## zbrictson (Jan 1, 2021)

Really only Atelier Ryza 2 and some Yakuza ports coming out this month.

I'm currently playing Shadow Hearts and Xenoblade Chronicles 2. Enjoying both a lot.


----------



## ThanatosVI

zbrictson said:


> Really only Atelier Ryza 2 and some Yakuza ports coming out this month.
> 
> I'm currently playing Shadow Hearts and Xenoblade Chronicles 2. Enjoying both a lot.


Which shadow hearts?


----------



## zbrictson

ThanatosVI said:


> Which shadow hearts?



The first one on the PS2:


----------



## ThanatosVI

zbrictson said:


> The first one on the PS2:


Ooh a classic, good memories!
Enjoy


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

A Shadow Hearts remake would be brilliant.


----------



## zbrictson

this game is hilarious lol:


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 3, 2021)

^Haha, that's hilarious

I tried out *Dragon Quest 11*, and I couldn't get into it.  The story felt very artificial, and not engaging.  Just the whole game in itself just seemed boring with all the classic JRPG elements, but nothing really that had me interested in it.  The visuals are well done with Akira Toryama art style, but that's not all there is to it.  I generally find this about Dragon Quest games except the one made by level-5 (DQ 8 I believe).

On the other hand, *Tales of Vesperia* is starting out quite good.  It seems like a well made JRPG.  This one seems like a lot of attention to details were made (quite polished), and presented quite well.  I really like the character design visuals and visuals look nicely done.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 3, 2021)

zbrictson said:


> Now I'm going back to some PS4 titles I missed. I'm about 8 hours in 13 Sentinels: Aegis Rim and it's blowing me away. I hate visual novels so I was surprised to find this so easy to get into. It has just enough interaction to not be considered a VN, and the story is great so far.
> 
> The battles are like some new age tactical RPG where it's turnbased but units and missiles move in between cooldowns. It kind of solves the issue of unnecessary attack animations, which I didn't like in Fire Emblem.


I finished up another Vanillaware title called Dragon's Crown which I thought was an entertaining JRPG title.  It's all 2D layered graphics, very flat, but very detailed rendering, and I'm a sucker for that type of art style.  The female anatomy was quite exaggerated to say the least. lol. 

I feel like it's an homage to Capcom CPS-2 system days Dungeons & Dragons: Shadow over Mystara, which was a very looking game back in the days.  They added more depth for RPG elements, and I liked the retro style like Final Fight type gameplay with RPG elements. 

Edit: there is staff in Vanillaware that worked on Capcom's Dungeons & Dragons: Tower of Doom.


----------



## zbrictson

SilverEars said:


> ^Haha, that's hilarious
> 
> I tried out *Dragon Quest 11*, and I couldn't get into it.  The story felt very artificial, and not engaging.  Just the whole game in itself just seemed boring with all the classic JRPG elements, but nothing really that had me interested in it.  The visuals are well done with Akira Toryama art style, but that's not all there is to it.  I generally find this about Dragon Quest games except the one made by level-5 (DQ 8 I believe).
> 
> On the other hand, *Tales of Vesperia* is starting out quite good.  It seems like a well made JRPG.  This one seems like a lot of attention to details were made (quite polished), and presented quite well.  I really like the character design visuals and visuals look nicely done.



Yeah DQ is a little too deliberate for me as well. I got ~30 hours into DQ11 and not sure I'll finish it. DQV on the Nintendo DS is a lot more refreshing and one of the favorites among fans, and it's easy to emulate to.

I need to try Dragon's Crown, seems like the couch co-op could be fun. That and Odin Sphere are the two I haven't played. Muramasa is one of my favorite games from them.


----------



## ThanatosVI

SilverEars said:


> I finished up another Vanillaware title called Dragon's Crown which I thought was an entertaining JRPG title.  It's all 2D layered graphics, very flat, but very detailed rendering, and I'm a sucker for that type of art style.  The female anatomy was quite exaggerated to say the least. lol.
> 
> I feel like it's an homage to Capcom CPS-2 system days Dungeons & Dragons: Shadow over Mystara, which was a very looking game back in the days.  They added more depth for RPG elements, and I liked the retro style like Final Fight type gameplay with RPG elements.
> 
> Edit: there is staff in Vanillaware that worked on Capcom's Dungeons & Dragons: Tower of Doom.



Odin Sphere has similar ganeplay and graphics, totally recommend it. 

Also praying for a home console Version of Muramasa


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 16, 2021)

Finally finished up *Tales of Vesperia*.  I can't say I liked the experience due to certain aspects that was annoying to me.

First of all, visuals were superb.  It's hard to imagine the game originally was released back in 2008 for the Xbox 360.  It probably was one of the best looking JRPG for it's time. I like the character designs, and the backdrop designs were quite artistic.  The style is a minimalistic, but also looked very creative in a stylish way.  I looked at other Tales games design that were made in the 3D era, and they have that nasty trendy J-anime look to them. yuck.  I really dislike that kind of anime look.

By minimalistic designs, I like designs from Capcom from the street fight Alpha series, dark stalkers, the early 2d versions of marvel vs capcom, xmen, marvel super heros, etc..

I'm more of a 90's anime look guys (Akira, Ghost in the Shell, etc..).  Looking at the credits I can see why I liked the animation design.  The design team was from production I.G., the company that worked on the Ghost in the Shell series.  So, it's not nasty trendy anime look to it.

The monster design looks great as well.

I also found the character development to be very good for a JRPG.  Sometimes the JRPGs have bland characters with hardly any charcter development like Dragon Quest series.  Usually, JRPG screen plays are corny as hell, but this one didn't have so many moments like other JRPGs, and was fairly ok in this regard.  There were actual humor, which was refreshing.  I like humor like original Dragonball series.

Now on to the negatives.  Too much dialog scenes.  Very good if one's into so much dialog, and helps character development, but boy was it a lot!  I think they could have condensed it a bit.  It wasn't like the dialog was poorly written, but just too much.

If you played enough JRPGs you know that there is a formula to how they are layed out.  They typically have a map with a bunch of towns you visit.  I found the towns to be designed too simple, and not much content inside them to be worthwhile.  There's so much you can do in the town.  They should have added more elements in towns you can do.

The sequence of triggering it's storyline was confusing as heck.  Most of the time I couldn't figure out what I should do next to get the story moving.  Most of the time, I didn't know where to go next, and the town names were to uniquely named that I couldn't keep track of them.  One memorable situation was when I had to talk to every one of the members to get the story moving and I didn't know I had to go talk to the dog again.  It's sooo not intuitive that I found it really badly designed.  You'd have to read I guide to figure stuff out like this, which just means it's poorly thought out.

The mapping system was annoying has hell.  You have to move to a town someplace and you have to move around and look for it, and they are not easy to find.  It would have made sense to have a mapping system, you can select the destination on the map instead of flying around looking for the damn spot.  Annoying, and one again, poorly thought out.

The grind monsters were too easy, and bosses too difficult.  Very unbalanced.  Monsters only had physical attacks and got boring real quick.  The bosses too damn difficult due to being used to such easy monsters.  The first boss was a shocker.  Once again, poorly thought out.

The character attacks was like a fighting game, but got old quick.  Special moves were cool, but you keep recycling them.  Come to think of it, why not a JRPG that is like a fighting game?

Revisiting same town was dumb and waste of time.  I feel like they try to stretch the playtime by reusing the towns for the story.  Story got dragging due to this.  I just wanted the game to end. lol

In the end, I would have been more positive about the game if they condensed the game, and balanced the enemies.  Lots of websites point to this being the best of the Tales series, and I'm not motivated to try another after this one. lol  Probably try another Vanillaware game as I liked Dragon's Crown.


----------



## zbrictson

Yeah Tales games were always iffy to me. I've started a few and both the tutorials and stories seem needlessly convoluted and over explained. I beat Berseria and probably used 20% of the battle mechanics presented.


----------



## SilverEars (Jan 18, 2021)

zbrictson said:


> Yeah Tales games were always iffy to me. I've started a few and both the tutorials and stories seem needlessly convoluted and over explained. I beat Berseria and probably used 20% of the battle mechanics presented.


I hear ya.

I started Battle Chasers: Nightwar, and damn is it gorgeous!  I'm a big fan of the lead artist of the design of the characters.  His name is Joe Madreira, Google his work, his work is amazin!







The visual aestetics is amazin.  It's turn-based rpg in the style of JRPG.  I really like it.  The issue is, it's a got a bit of a difficulty and may need good amount of grinding to put up with some of the tougher enemies.  The difficulty requires a bit of grind because it's more level based game that leveling up makes a huge difference.  If you don't have time for leveling up, I recommend downloading a trainer for the game and use an experience multiplier for rapid leveling up.  Because to me, it makes no sense people should be put into grind process that is big waste of time!

Looting system is quite cool with lot of item types. Stats of the looted items has quite a bit of variations, which makes it interesting.  It actually feels like Diablo (moving through the dungeons.) with very good looking visual and being turn-based.  I hope they can make a Diablo style game with such aestetics.  I'll be big time into it.

With modern games, I notice classic puzzle elements are gone, and this one has puzzle elements in the dungeons which is a welcome part of the game.  In the style of classic jrpgs.

All in all, I really enjoyed this one.  I put it off due to meh reviews all around, but I feel that it deserves better.  It's a very under-rated game that I recommend for others.  Definitely better time spent than Tales of Vesperia.


----------



## SilverEars

SilverEars said:


> Not Japanese, but indie game done similarly to sprite based old school JRPG.  I think the visual look fantastic.  The studio is in Shanghai.


Gameplay. I like that puzzle elements in the game, and the retro style sound track.


----------



## zbrictson

happy release day (Atelier Ryza 2)

good stuff so far


----------



## ThanatosVI

zbrictson said:


> happy release day (Atelier Ryza 2)
> 
> good stuff so far


Still have to catch up on 2 more Atelier games


----------



## SilverEars

I got bored of NieR Automata, and stopped playing.  I find the openworld too bland and boring.


----------



## zbrictson

Yeah it's not very rich in terms of content and exploration, similar to the original Nier.

About 16 hours into Atelier Ryza 2 and still having a good time. Also starting The Last Remnant which has a really unique battle system so far, bad tutorials and all.


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 22, 2021)

New Tactics game guys!  I'm a big fan of the OG FF Tactics and Tactics Ogre.   From the makers of Octopath Traveler I see.  Hopefully, they don't make it insanely difficult and annoying like Octopath Traveler. OG FF Tactics wasn't a hard game.


----------



## Ficcion2

I tried the demo.
Itll probably be just as hard and keep the same obtuse name.
I enjoyed Octopath for about 50 hours till getting worn out by the grinding.

Octopath OST has some awesome and memorable tracks. 
I love going back to my rig and listening to RPG OSTs.

Recently went back to play FF13 since it’s release and really like it.

FF13 has an amazing OST.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Ficcion2 said:


> FF13 has an amazing OST


A masterpiece!


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 22, 2021)

Ficcion2 said:


> I tried the demo.
> Itll probably be just as hard and keep the same obtuse name.
> I enjoyed Octopath for about 50 hours till getting worn out by the grinding.
> 
> ...


Oh nOO!  I got so fed up with the bosses that took me almost an hr to try to beat, and end up dying.  I got so fed up and tried the trainer to level up quickly, but what happened was the AI actually adjust it's difficulty based on my leveling (this means grinding is useless when faced with later bosses, this is so cheap!).  I leveled up to 99, and the AI matched the difficulty! There is no point to grinding, all it does is waste your time.  Just use the trainer to level up in minutes!  The best way to beat these bosses are to buy the best equipment, and you have to run around digging to find them.  This game was made to waste so much of your time!  It really pisses me off!

It's too bad because I really like the battle mechanics.  I luv the boost and breaking system.  Probably the most engaging battle mechanics I've played.

Octopath OST is brilliant I agree!


----------



## zbrictson

Your March 2021 JRPG releases:

- Harvest Moon: One World (Switch)
- Saviors of Sapphire Wings/ Stranger of Sword City Revisited (Switch, PC)
- Monster Hunter Rise (Switch)
- Yakuza 6: The Song of Life (Xbox GamePass)
- Yakuza: Like a Dragon (comes to PS5)
- Kingdom Hearts series (comes to PC on Epic Store)


----------



## SilverEars

zbrictson said:


> Your March 2021 JRPG releases:
> 
> - Harvest Moon: One World (Switch)
> - Saviors of Sapphire Wings/ Stranger of Sword City Revisited (Switch, PC)
> ...


Kingdom Hearts 3 coming for PC? Should I start with this one if I'm new to the series?


----------



## DenverW

There was an article today saying that playstation will be having final fantasy VII remake as one of its free games in March.  It was a "leak" so take this with a grain of salt.  Would be cool, though.


----------



## zbrictson

Yeah FFVIIR is a PS Plus game this month. Doesn't get PS5 upgrade though. 

I had a good time with it but wasn't blown away. Fantastic OST and character models though.

Playing Bravely Default II on Switch and it's great so far (10 hours in).


----------



## SilverEars (Mar 20, 2021)

I wish indie developers would develop action RPGs like Terranigma OR Alundra.  This was my fav genre of action RPGs.  Zelda-eque games.


----------



## zbrictson

Your JRPG releases for April 2021:

- The Legend of Heroes: Trails of Cold Steel IV (Switch)
- SaGa Frontier Remastered
- Atelier Mysterious Trilogy Deluxe Pack
- Nier Replicant Ver.1.22474487139...
- Death end re;Quest (Switch)


----------



## SilverEars

New platformer by Konami that peaks my interested.


----------



## SilverEars

New Tales game.  Hopefully the battle mechanics doesn't get repetitive like Vesperia.  When I look back at the most recent Tales games, their designs hasn't aged well.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I can't wait for Arise. After I'm done with some upcoming reviews, I'm gonna sink some time on Saga Frontier Remastered. I loved the game back in the 90s.


----------



## Ficcion2 (Apr 23, 2021)

Am I alone in being nostalgic for this OST?
PS1 was my childhood

starting at 9:51 is the good stuff


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 24, 2021)

Mad Lust Envy said:


> I can't wait for Arise. After I'm done with some upcoming reviews, I'm gonna sink some time on Saga Frontier Remastered. I loved the game back in the 90s.


I recall enjoying Saga Frontier back in the day, and it sounds like it still holds up.  The combination attacks made it unique.  Chrono Trigger was the first with combination attacks?

Combinations are better than I recall.  It's Chrono Trigger on steroids! Lol.  I know the graphics are outdated, but the way combinations are presented is brilliant!


----------



## zbrictson

May looks like a quiet month for JRPGs outside of SMT3:Nocturne HD Remaster.

Dragon Quest Builders 2 and Final Fantasy X/X-2 are also coming to Xbox Game Pass.


----------



## SilverEars




----------



## SilverEars




----------



## SilverEars




----------



## ThanatosVI

SilverEars said:


>



I remember that one, damn time flies


----------



## SilverEars

ThanatosVI said:


> I remember that one, damn time flies


It still looks good.


----------



## SilverEars




----------



## ThanatosVI

SilverEars said:


>



Hoping for a console Release as well.
This is what the World needs on PS4


----------



## SilverEars (Jun 28, 2021)

ThanatosVI said:


> Hoping for a console Release as well.
> This is what the World needs on PS4


It would be awsome if arc system were assigned to do remastering.  Their art is so stunning lookin.

Arc systems can do this.  And this is the kind of art style Square needs right now.  We have the tech to do game visuals to look like highly polished sprite art.


----------



## SilverEars




----------



## SilverEars (Jul 1, 2021)

I like direction today's game development is moving to.  Small scale indie developers.  Also, games are being produced internationally all over.


----------



## SilverEars




----------



## protoss (Jul 22, 2021)

Who could guess the top left* legendary *game?


----------



## ThanatosVI

protoss said:


>


Star Ocean, one of the best games of my childhood


----------



## protoss

ThanatosVI said:


> Star Ocean, one of the best games of my childhood



Yea, it was amazing on the SNES. Get the English patched version and its one of the best looking games on the SNES. The intro boss battle for Phantasia is epic.


----------



## protoss

One day I will get a truck load of this game. 50,000 copies for my self


----------



## protoss

If you guys have no idea what gears is.... Watch this amazing 10 out of 10 analysis on it!

Just watch 5mins and you be like okay.... Im all ears.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 22, 2021)

protoss said:


> Who could guess the top left* legendary *game?


Enix means Terrangma.  The best puzzle/action jrpg of snes.  Old cartridges are cheap there.


----------



## SilverEars

Not JRPG, but close.  Indy game that looks interesting visually


----------



## protoss

I forgot to give Sora a keyblade. Owell.


----------



## protoss

Who can guess this JRPG character? Which game. I should of drew the arms bigger 😞 😀


----------



## Poganin

That's Ryu from Breath of Fire IV.


----------



## protoss (Aug 1, 2021)

@Poganin

That's awesome. BF4 was an amazing game. Very underrated. The sprites and animation was stunning.
Ill reward you with this. From my favorite game. 
He should be smiling. But for some reason I decided to make him look neutral.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 1, 2021)

One of my fav JRPG character design art.  Capcom's Breath of Fire series.  Capcom had the best artists at the time.


----------



## protoss

SilverEars said:


> Capcom's Breath of Fire series


The series was pretty unique. I like BOF3 the best of the series overall but it was not bad. I had a fun time comparing Wild Arms vs Breath of Fire back in the day. Which series is better. I'm still thinking  

I know one thing and that is the Wild Arms OST is superior.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 1, 2021)

protoss said:


> The series was pretty unique. I like BOF3 the best of the series overall but it was not bad. I had a fun time comparing Wild Arms vs Breath of Fire back in the day. Which series is better. I'm still thinking
> 
> I know one thing and that is the Wild Arms OST is superior.


Original Wild Arms from PS1 was pretty good.  PS1  had some good JRPGS like Alundra, Tactic Ogre, FF Tactics, etc.. etc..  BoF had the flashy art style that no other RPGs can really compete.


----------



## protoss (Aug 1, 2021)

SilverEars said:


> PS1 had some good JRPGS


The debate is, which console was king of JRPGS?
SNES, Sega-CD, PS1, PS2,PS3,X360, PS4?

Personally, PlayStation 1 killed it for JRPGS. Next was SNES and after was a tie...


.... I need that book!


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 1, 2021)

protoss said:


> The debate is, which console was king of JRPGS?
> SNES, Sega-CD, PS1, PS2,PS3,X360, PS4?
> 
> Personally, PlayStation 1 killed it for JRPGS. Next was SNES and after was a tie...
> ...


I think both were the peak times for JRPGs until the polygon graphics killed off the wonderful sprite based style of art and gameplay. Sprite based game designs holds up better than the early polygon stuff. It's coming back these days.  The new FF with huge production costs isn't all that good.

I think FF 6 and Chrono Trigger was when the sprite games were at peak, but I think it can be even better if remastered with high def sprites with the right person to do the art style. But, they never went that path, but took a different rout with polygons (which look horrible now).  I know Arc system works can do 2d look really well.


----------



## protoss

SilverEars said:


> FF 6 and Chrono Trigger


I think I rather have a full on remake for both those titles. A full FF7 remake budget for Chrono Trigger and FF6.

Chrono can be given to Platinum Games/Arc System as I see chrono more of a combo hack and slash game for a remake.

But FF6 must be in-house. Square must have 100% commitment to it. Frankly, FF6 is a superior game compare to FF7.


----------



## protoss (Aug 2, 2021)

I couldn't make his eyes look at the map  
Remembrances ~ Cursed Trodain Theme (Symphonic Version)* 10/10*
https:// youtu.be/wLQCrTgPBLk


----------



## Archerious

protoss said:


> I think I rather have a full on remake for both those titles. A full FF7 remake budget for Chrono Trigger and FF6.
> 
> Chrono can be given to Platinum Games/Arc System as I see chrono more of a combo hack and slash game for a remake.
> 
> But FF6 must be in-house. Square must have 100% commitment to it. Frankly, FF6 is a superior game compare to FF7.


I'd love to see a Chrono Trigger remake too.


----------



## ThanatosVI

protoss said:


> I think I rather have a full on remake for both those titles. A full FF7 remake budget for Chrono Trigger and FF6.
> 
> Chrono can be given to Platinum Games/Arc System as I see chrono more of a combo hack and slash game for a remake.
> 
> But FF6 must be in-house. Square must have 100% commitment to it. Frankly, FF6 is a superior game compare to FF7.


A FF6 remake would be awesome but since it aged so much better, FF7 needed the remake way more.


----------



## protoss (Aug 2, 2021)

An underrated gem. Didnt want to color her but did, sloppy.
https:// youtu.be/l32CUih3epc - Extended: Scarlet Wind


----------



## protoss (Aug 2, 2021)

The first game is an all time legendary game. Third one wasn't as great. But shes cool 
All I wanted to do was paint the bowtie. Got the jacket and pants as well lol.
https:// youtu.be/J4fUdY1PGhY  (Live at Symphony Hall)


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 3, 2021)

protoss said:


> I think I rather have a full on remake for both those titles. A full FF7 remake budget for Chrono Trigger and FF6.
> 
> Chrono can be given to Platinum Games/Arc System as I see chrono more of a combo hack and slash game for a remake.
> 
> But FF6 must be in-house. Square must have 100% commitment to it. Frankly, FF6 is a superior game compare to FF7.


I didn't like what they did with FF7 remake.  I prefer turn-based combat.

FF6 is not suited for remake like FF7 since it was not a polygon game.  A 3d version would make it a totally different game.  I think the best it can get and keep the spirit of the original is to do high res remastering with 3d (2.5d) backgrounds and effects like Octpath traveler with remastering of the sound tracks with a live orchestra.


----------



## ThanatosVI

SilverEars said:


> I didn't like what they did with FF7 remake.  I prefer turn-based combat.
> 
> FF6 is not suited for remake like FF7 since it was not a polygon game.  A 3d version would make it a totally different game.  I think the best it can get and keep the spirit of the original is to do high res remastering with 3d (2.5d) backgrounds and effects like Octpath traveler with remastering of the sound tracks with a live orchestra.



Yeah give FF6 the Octopath Traveler treatment.
That would look amazing


----------



## protoss

SilverEars said:


> I prefer turn-based combat.


I hear you.

But, I must argue that FF6 deserves much much more than SNES graphics. Its my favorite FF title and it needs in my opinion a full fledge remake.

Hows this. My underrated masterpiece "lost odyssey" turn based style.

Just like the video but more *modern, faster, interactive cut scenes and intense*.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 4, 2021)

protoss said:


> Hows this. My underrated masterpiece "lost odyssey" turn based style.
> 
> Just like the video but more *modern, faster, interactive cut scenes and intense*.



'Lost Odyssey' hasn't aged too well.  The character designer for the game is one of my all time manga artist that worked on Vagabond and Slamdunk. Takehiko Inoue

I think the issue with that game is the way the rendering and animation couldn't match the charismatic way Takehiko Inoue expresses his characters.  They look visually too stiff, and not as fluid.  I think a remake with current tech would be warranted.  This is an aspect that turns me off from the game.  Takes away from the story when the character animations do not express the artist's intentions all that well.

This is how Inoue's characters look on Vagabond.   This level is really difficult to rendern in polygons.  It must have tech to do a semi 2d rendering of polygon.  At the time, it wasn't possible.  It's much more realistic to do Akira Toriyama designs due to the simplicity.  I think they had high ambitions going with Inoue's designs.  Also, I don't think Inoue is a really good designer like Toriyama in terms of costumes and objects, but Inoue is a good art renderer, and expressions the character's organic looks very well.  




Best represenative of applying movements of Inoue's art is the tv show 'Slamdunk.'  'Lost Odyssey' doesn't look like Inoue's work at all.  It's not easy to bring Inoue's art into animation.  It's a very difficult task since there's so much details in his artwork, and very difficult to get it fluid in animation.  This is why Slamdunk didn't have that fluid of animation and used minimal stills to achieve the details it could.  Slankdunk holds up really well today as it was a big feat to animate with such level of detail.


----------



## protoss (Aug 5, 2021)

@SilverEars

Oh yea. The game has thousands of problems. And because of that it's not in my top 10 or even top 20 favorite RPG games of all time. But it's pretty unique and ambitious of a title. Soundtrack was solid.  Story was weak and the animation like you mention was somewhat off. Probably because of the limitation of the console.

Just having ideas of how FF6 should be made. I do not want a hack and slash FF6. I will also prefer a modern invention of a turn-based. It's tough but doable. I think SNES graphics for FF6 is a bad idea. It just needs a full modern look to it.


----------



## protoss (Aug 5, 2021)

These remake shots are beautiful and great but it does not do justice to FF6.

It makes FF6 low tier to FF7 Remake. It gives me that "cute vibe." FF6 is not cute at all. More of a gutter and industrial revolution look.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 5, 2021)

protoss said:


> These remake shots are beautiful and great but it does not do justice to FF6.
> 
> It makes FF6 low tier to FF7 Remake. It gives me that "cute vibe." FF6 is not cute at all. More of a gutter and industrial revolution look.


My point is that the OG FF6 is appreciated due to it's presentation, and doing a detailed 3d representation would take away it's identity.

Why early jrpg worked so well is due to abstract nature of the character rendering.  It was abstract enough to leave most of it up to the imagination of the player, but if you get too detailed, the presentation gets too specific and it becomes something else than what OG FF6 was.  Only way to keep it abstract is to maintain original sprite style.

This was the purpose of 'Octpath Traveler,' to garner the interest of OG jrpg fans with the OG JRPG tropes.


----------



## protoss (Aug 5, 2021)

@SilverEars

Sounds like you really didn't enjoy FF7 Remake?

Maybe the question is why keep the charm?

I say this because, FF7 Remake of the original version in HD was pretty impressive. The orginal charm was gone but it still feels FF7 ish. FF6 should follow the same direction.

Here's an example, FF6 first ultros fight. You on a raft and drifting off. And suddenly without text with partners or anything you in a boss fight. That's boring and lame.

In my Remake, I see them talking, making jokes or arguing about the direction, a shadow appears and tentacle shows and pulls sabin into the water and chaos happens. And the fight starts with intense feeling. Only a Remake can do this. Leaving all this to your imagination sucks to be frank.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 5, 2021)

protoss said:


> @SilverEars
> 
> Sounds like you really didn't enjoy FF7 Remake?
> 
> ...



FF7 original in HD doesn't really change things, but just buffs out the crude PS1 polygons.  FF7 remake on the other hand changed too many things.  I actually liked the cg cut scenes (luved the intro) and the character renderings, it's the just the story and gameplay was too different from the original that I didn't like.  FF7 visuals in the fashion of remake is totally fine since the original FF7 was polygon based visual presentation, and didn't change much of the identity in terms of visuals.  FF6 was not.  It was sprite based with deformed looking characters.  If you change that, it becomes totally different visual presentation, and the OG identity is lost.  It has to  have some cartoony way of presentation to keep close to the OG presentation.

I feel that SNES sprite presentation is appropriate for deformed looking characters, and FF9 tried doing similar, but with much more specific looking characters, and it didn't look right.  That's what I didn't like about FF9 visual presentation.

I say the classic sprite based character looks has it's charm due to the abstractness of the looks.  And if we look at the trend in indie game development, it's not a surprise sprite looks has comeback.


----------



## ThanatosVI

SilverEars said:


> FF7 original in HD doesn't really change things, but just buffs out the crude PS1 polygons.  FF7 remake on the other hand changed too many things.  I actually liked the cg cut scenes (luved the intro) and the character renderings, it's the just the story and gameplay was too different from the original that I didn't like.  FF7 visuals in the fashion of remake is totally fine since the original FF7 was polygon based visual presentation, and didn't change much of the identity in terms of visuals.  FF6 was not.  It was sprite based with deformed looking characters.  If you change that, it becomes totally different visual presentation, and the OG identity is lost.  It has to  have some cartoony way of presentation to keep close to the OG presentation.
> 
> I feel that SNES sprite presentation is appropriate for deformed looking characters, and FF9 tried doing similar, but with much more specific looking characters, and it didn't look right.  That's what I didn't like about FF9 visual presentation.
> 
> I say the classic sprite based character looks has it's charm due to the abstractness of the looks.  And if we look at the trend in indie game development, it's not a surprise sprite looks has comeback.


Higher Resolution sprites are the way to go imo.
Or 2.5D like Octopath Traveler.


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 13, 2021)

protoss said:


> I hear you.
> 
> But, I must argue that FF6 deserves much much more than SNES graphics. Its my favorite FF title and it needs in my opinion a full fledge remake.
> 
> ...



I have no issues with FF7 remake cutscenes or the character design, they are stunning. I just don't like the gameplay and I like the way the story was presented in the original better.  I think FF7 is the best character designs in the series.


----------



## Archerious

SilverEars said:


> I have no issues with FF7 remake cutscenes or the character design, they are stunning. I just don't like the gameplay and I like the way the story was presented in the original better.  I think FF7 is the best character designs in the series.



Fair points, for me seeing Tifa and really all the characters in modern graphics was incredible. The remake will always hold a special spot in my heart because of that.


----------



## SilverEars




----------



## protoss (Aug 14, 2021)

Archerious said:


> Fair points, for me seeing Tifa and really all the characters in modern graphics was incredible. The remake will always hold a special spot in my heart because of that.



Yea, there's something about Tifa 😄
But I like her orginal big eyes like my drawing 😃
18'inch / 12'inch it's a big drawing.


----------



## SilverEars

Archerious said:


> Fair points, for me seeing Tifa and really all the characters in modern graphics was incredible. The remake will always hold a special spot in my heart because of that.


Yeah, I think they capture her look well.  Even based on the original, I can buy that she'd look like the remake version.  Whoever design the look of the characters for the remake did a good job of differentiating each characters with the nuanced features, it's done in good taste.


----------



## SilverEars




----------



## Archerious

Tales of Arise was a ton of fun.


----------



## SilverEars

Archerious said:


> Tales of Arise was a ton of fun.


I'm playing it now.  Visuals are really well designed.


----------



## Archerious

SilverEars said:


> I'm playing it now.  Visuals are really well designed.


Agreed, gameplay is fun. Absolutely love Shionne and Alphen. Been a long time since I loved the main characters this much.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 1, 2021)

She's speaking my mind about Nier Automata.  I had the same experience.  I think we have similar tastes in games because she also grew up with NES.  I don't agree with her dislike of Metroid Dread though.

I agree with her about the new Mario as well.  It was a meh game.  It's basically a 'why not we make another 3d mario with better graphics?'  No innovation.  Not much progress from Mario 64 and Galaxy.


----------



## Archerious

SilverEars said:


> She's speaking my mind about Nier Automata.  I had the same experience.  I think we have similar tastes in games because she also grew up with NES.  I don't agree with her dislike of Metroid Dread though.
> 
> I agree with her about the new Mario as well.  It was a meh game.  It's basically a 'why not we make another 3d mario with better graphics?'  No innovation.  Not much progress from Mario 64 and Galaxy.



I disagree as I think it’s a great game despite the flaws. Also the first boss was quite easy I’m surprised she died to it.


----------



## H T T

SilverEars said:


> I have no issues with FF7 remake cutscenes or the character design, they are stunning. I just don't like the gameplay and I like the way the story was presented in the original better.  *I think FF7 is the best character designs in the series.*



 I would go with FFIX.


----------



## Archerious (Nov 7, 2021)

H T T said:


> I would go with FFIX.


Nice Hanakawa pic. I'm more of a Hitagi and Sodachi fan, but seeing Monogatari waifus is always a treat.


----------



## SilverEars (Nov 6, 2021)

H T T said:


> I would go with FFIX.


I didn't like the deformed  character proportions and the general design of the main characters.  Deformed works when it's abstract looking like FF6, but if detailed cgi like FF9, it doesn't look right.

I recently saw this cgi animation of many different FF characters and Rinoa really stands out.
 I got to say, animation on this just bad-ass!


----------



## EevelutionZ

I would love to have a FF VIII remake with that graphics. Damn it looks gorgeous


----------



## SilverEars

That last animations videos was for this game.  I luv the music and also like the in game 2d animations.


----------



## ThanatosVI

SilverEars said:


> That last animations videos was for this game.  I luv the music and also like the in game 2d animations.



Played it for years until global completely butchered the japanischen original drop Rates


----------



## EevelutionZ

Anyone playing SMTV now? I'm having a blast with the game, but the Switch is seriously holding it back lol. Imagine 30fps and dipping with 1080p resolution in 2021


----------



## SilverEars

EevelutionZ said:


> Anyone playing SMTV now? I'm having a blast with the game, but the Switch is seriously holding it back lol. Imagine 30fps and dipping with 1080p resolution in 2021


At the time, the design of switch was portability in mind, and that's the strongest hardware they could go for portability, batterylife for games.  They don't put in the strongest hardware out of in the market.  This maybe due to focus on quality Nintendo IP games and save money from hardware costs.  They started to make better profits when they started going their route.


----------



## Archerious

EevelutionZ said:


> Anyone playing SMTV now? I'm having a blast with the game, but the Switch is seriously holding it back lol. Imagine 30fps and dipping with 1080p resolution in 2021


I love it, but quite bad at it though. 

Think I've died 5 or 6 times total, but I'm level 18. About 6 or 7 hours play time according to save menu.


----------



## SilverEars

It's a real shame the character designer for Tales of Phantasia changed arwork style over time (He worked on a lot of Tales games).  I think his style in 'Oh my Goddess' and Tales of Phantasia were uniquely his design.  His style turned into the generic waifu crap popular today.









Ok, it looks like an early form of Waifu, but still he had his own district style at least.  There's charm about how he designed the characters.


----------



## SilverEars




----------



## SilverEars (Feb 15, 2022)

As much as I found Nioh 2, dull, Team Ninja did it again with Final Fantasy Origin.  Level design is so bland, and combat is so Final Fantasy 7 remake style, which not noteworthy.  Can level design get any more boring?  Still, it's probably much better than the garbage FF 15 was.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Capcom annouyncing a new game this weekend.

Any bets?

I'm hoping on Breath of Fire or Dragon's Dogma, but it's probably Street Fighter VI.

Still, a new JRPG would be great.


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 15, 2022)

They would all be interesting, but fighting games do nothing for me these days.  They are cool to look at.

I would  be interested in a new Dragon's Dogma.  Want to see something with well tuned combat system.

It could also be RE4 remake that was rumored to be remade.  I would be interested in looking at that.  I just hate how RE8 turned out.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Capcom annouyncing a new game this weekend.
> 
> Any bets?
> 
> ...


I'd love to hear about a new Monster hunter for consoles.
However rather unlikely to hear about a new MH title before sunbreak


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I doubt it's MonHun, so soon after Rise. Though I guess a PS4/5 and Xbox port now that PC  version has released is possible.


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 16, 2022)

I hope Hideaki Itsuno new project is Dragon's Dogma 2, or some kind of new action RPG that rivals Dark Souls or Elden Ring.  I would wish for a solo adventure like Dark Souls. With the recent hype of Elden Ring, I hope Capcom goes with a good action RPG. Why I won't play Dragon's Dogma is the AI requirement.  I don't like the pawn system.  I prefer solo challenges.  Challenges doesn't feel as rewarding play multi.

https://gamingbolt.com/dragons-dogma-director-teases-next-project-definitely-ahead-of-last-year

I'm just glad Miyazaki tried something different with solo.  Lots of JRPGs are group based, and it's  not necessary.


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 19, 2022)

I'm a sucker for tactical rpgs, and interested in this remake.  I guess 3rd one that was released on PS1 is the best in the series?  Perhaps that can get an update?


----------



## SilverEars (Feb 19, 2022)

This one looks to be using the same tech as Octopath traveler for the never been released Japanese SNES game.  I think the soundtrack is going to be interesting as Octopath.


----------



## SilverEars (Mar 22, 2022)

I put it here because it's more like Zelda with tinge of Dark Souls, but in isometric perspective.

It's just great.  This is the better version of 'Death's Door.'  Level designs are fantastic!  It's kinda short game compared to a lot of arpgs.  I see why Tunic has such high reviews.


----------



## Arkitecc

SilverEars said:


> I put it here because it's more like Zelda with tinge of Dark Souls, but in isometric perspective.
> 
> It's just great.  This is the better version of 'Death's Door.'  Level designs are fantastic!  It's kinda short game compared to a lot of arpgs.  I see why Tunic has such high reviews.



It's got a charming art style for sure, it seems like the sort of thing I might get frustrated playing but definitely would enjoy watching someone else play.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Apr 26, 2022)

I've been putting in a lot of hours on Tales of Arise. Great stuff.

I still think JRPGs of today are too 'simplistic in either level design, or plot outline'.

Like I don't feel this is as good as Vesperia, or Eternia in terms of getting a sense of traversing the world, but it does still play well, and is a looker of a game.

But really, it makes me wanna play Vesperia right after. I miss the grand scope of JRPGs of old.


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 27, 2022)

I'm pretty much done with traditional turn-based jrpgs.  They become too cliche over the years.  Corny dialog and stories.

I didn't enjoy Vesperia, and I liked Arise better, but the long corny jrpg dialogs I couldn't stand like the rest of the tales series.

I'm big time into Dark/Demon's Souls, Elden Ring now.  Much better production.  Lore, dialog, loot designs, art, music.  Combat is amazing.  I can't enjoy any others games now.

Out with the old, and in to the new.  Can't stand weeb designs.  Gotten too cliche. 

Miyazaki is successful because he's not the jpg pack.  He's actually not like anybody in the game industry.  He is original, he does what his art dictates.  Same goes for Berzerk.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Apr 27, 2022)

And I'm the polar opposite. I want to go back to traditional JRPGs. I'm tired of all the open world, action based stuff. Wanna go back to classic linear, story driven games. I don't need it to be turn based, but now, story is barely non-existent, and maps are made real big and barren, with points of interest. I'm fed up with this design.

Elden Ring is a little different since the map is well made, though games like this I don't consider JPRGS in any way shape or form. It's an action game with some RPG mechanics.

Tales of Arise goes back a bit to linear maps, but I think they made it too linear (aka FFXIII syndrome, though not as obviously corridor-like), and made them less explorable than something like Vesperia or Eternia.

The story is fairly simple too, which is just something that has been problematic this generation and last. It's weird how 90s rpgs were super dense, while as decades pass, they get more simple in design and story.

Ah well.


----------



## ExTubeGamer

Mad Lust Envy said:


> And I'm the polar opposite. I want to go back to traditional JRPGs. I'm tired of all the open world, action based stuff. Wanna go back to classic linear, story driven games. I don't need it to be turn based, but now, story is barely non-existent, and maps are made real big and barren, with points of interest. I'm fed up with this design.
> 
> Elden Ring is a little different since the map is well made, though games like this I don't consider JPRGS in any way shape or form. It's an action game with some RPG mechanics.
> 
> ...


Dragon Quest XI might be right up your alley.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

ExTubeGamer said:


> Dragon Quest XI might be right up your alley.


I tried... it's a bit TOO traditional for me, lol.

Like I put about 30 hrs into it, and just wasn't feeling it.

I'm just happy to go back to Vesperia, as I only played it on launch on 360 back in the day. I started the definitive edition a while back but got sidetracked. I'll restart after Arise.


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 27, 2022)

DQ 11 was boring like Tales games. I really don't understand what you want to go back to.  Vesperia?  You want to go back to corny jrpg days? lol  Dialog and plot are so corny in all those games.

Those old games are always the same.  You fight baddies. Go into town.  Go out of town, fight baddies again.  Go to another town that is the same thing as old, and keeps repeating.

For modern games, I'm talking about From Soft games.  I'm not talking about crappy modern jrpgs like FF7 remake or FF15 or whatever.  I really don't care to go back or care for the new stuff.  They are all the similar in cheezy weebiness.

I can't play that stuff after experiencing From  Soft games.  Some old stuff was alright like the original Zelda and Terranigma.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Apr 27, 2022)

So becasue you don't like it, means I can't like it?

Millions upon millions of people like these 'corny' games.

Vesperia is a beloved entry in the Tales series.

If you don't like it, fair. However you don't need to put down games you don't like. You end up just sounding like a troll.

"My genre is better than yours" is what it sounds like to me. We are all allowed to like different things. I don't put down From Soft's slow paced combat which I think is quite boring and repetitive just because I prefer the fast paced action of Devil May Cry.

This is literally a JRPG thread. Which FromSoft games are definitely not associated with.


Perhaps you can make your Soulsborne Thread and stick to that.


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 27, 2022)

Mad Lust Envy said:


> "My genre is better than yours" is what it sounds like to me. We are all allowed to like different things. I don't put down From Soft's slow paced combat which I think is quite boring and repetitive just because I prefer the fast paced action of Devil May Cry.


I'm saying it has lots of cheeze and corniness. lol  And obviously I have my preferences.

From Soft combat is slow paced?  It's an action rpg.  Have you played Bloodborne or Sekiro?  It just  isn't fashioned like button mashers like Devil May Cry.  You say From Soft combat is repitative and what about Devil May Cry?  All you have is combination of buttons you mash over and over again. lol. It sounds like  you are into combo button mashers, which From Soft games are not.  They actually have a much more depth than button mashers.  This is why their boss challenges are regarded to be satifying when beaten.  It's due to the depth in the combat you develop over time.  It is much more skill based than doing same button combos over and over again.  That's repetition.

I can see why you mention Vesperia and Devil May Cry.  They have repetitive combos.  It's different from the combat in From Soft games where  you have to learn to dodge and time attacks by watching stamina bar. There's a lot of limitations put into the the combat to challenge you, and greater movesets for combat depth. With  Devil May Cry, you just mash button combos.  It's a typical modern action game that reinforces lack of challenges.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Apr 27, 2022)

So... are you just hear to complain about JRPGs in a JRPG thread? If so, there are better ways to spend your time. Perhaps like making a Soulslike appreciation thread, where you can spread the joys of your tastes to anyone that jumps into that thread.

Meanwhile, on the JRPG thread, we like our Tales games, and turn based combat. So your constant complaining about how our tastes are inferior to yours are just gonna annoy everyone else.

Oh... I see you've already made an Elden Ring thread...

In any case to get back on topic and to those that LIKE JRPGs...

what are you guys looking forward to in the near future?

I can't wait for Eiyuuden Chronicle, as Suikoden II is my fave JRPG ever. 

Anyone copping Eiyuuden Chronicle Rising? I should be getting that for free as a backer, though it's not a JRPG, but some weird platformer hybrid. The main game is gonna be a traditional JRPG, thankfully.

It's also coming to Game Pass, in case y'all got that.



It's weird, as I feel that this spin off is maybe something that should've happened AFTER the main game garnered an install base and fandom.

I hope it's good otherwise.

What I'm REALLY looking forward to is Playstation 5 back compat with PS1 and PS2 soon. I want to go back to Valkyrie Profile 1 and 2 so bad. As well as Star Ocean 2. And Xenogears...and Tales of Destiny...and Legend of Legaia...


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 27, 2022)

Mad Lust Envy said:


> So... are you just hear to complain about JRPGs in a JRPG thread? If so, there are better ways to spend your time. Perhaps like making a Soulslike appreciation thread, where you can spread the joys of your tastes to anyone that jumps into that thread.
> 
> Meanwhile, on the JRPG thread, we like our Tales games, and turn based combat. So your constant complaining about how our tastes are inferior to yours are just gonna annoy everyone else.
> 
> ...


I'm here to talk about my preference just like you, and this is a thread about jrpgs, which was the topic of discussion. Technically, From Soft games are JRPGs.  And discussions can be about dislikes or likes.

I'm  looking for original and fresh.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Apr 27, 2022)

It sounds more like you're hear to bash everyone's preferences.

I created this thread over 10 years ago, mainly to discuss the traditional sense of JRPGs. You know, the ones you hate.

Yes, Elden Ring can be lumped in to many genres:

JRPG
RPG
Action
Adventure
Metroidvania
etc, etc,

But really Souls games are essentially their own genre now, which is better served elsewhere. People call them Soulsborne generally, not JRPGs.

Like calling it a Metroidvania. Sure you can REACH that far, but people mainly mean something like a 2D-plane platformer with some rpg mechanics that emulate Symphony of the Night. No one would sit here calling SOTN a JRPG even though it has menus, text boxes, RPG mechanics, and is from Japan.


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 27, 2022)

Mad Lust Envy said:


> It sounds more like you're hear to bash everyone's preferences.
> 
> I created this thread over 10 years ago, mainly to discuss the traditional sense of JRPGs. You know, the ones you hate.
> 
> ...


So, by that logic, you bashed everyone's else's preferences with your opinions on From Soft games?  I'm simply saying From Soft RPGs are Japanese RPGs like other RPGs from Japan.  I don't need to go on and write a paragraph to explain it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Apr 27, 2022)

I was merely giving you a take that opposed yours, so you understand how annoying it is.

I don't dislike souls games, and had it not been for your constant complaints about stuff we like, I wouldn't have even brought it up.

Let's move on.

If you love Soulsborne, please just go make a Soulslike Thread. It will be better served having its own thread, as nowadays, it's essentially its own genre. A huge genre, at that. I'd argue that Soulslike as a sub-genre has surpassed traditional JRPGs in popularity by a huge factor.

There's an endless amount of new Soulslikes to discuss.


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 27, 2022)

Mad Lust Envy said:


> I was merely giving you a take that opposed yours, so you understand how annoying it is.
> 
> I don't dislike souls games, and had it not been for your constant complaints about stuff we like, I wouldn't have even brought it up.
> 
> ...


Yeah, let's move on.  I was getting dejavu of your 5XX thread, where posts of opposing your views weren't welcomed.  Like, "this is my thread, and it will be only rainbows  and flowers!"

You assume stuff. I like From Soft Souls-like games, but could care like what your opinions on them are.  I criticize aspects I don't like about them.  Just because  I enjoy them doesn't mean I'm not critical.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Apr 27, 2022)

If you want to continue talking about me, you can take it up with me directly. But really I prefer you didn't, as I don't care to proceed further.

Let's keep this thread on track, and not failed bait attempts. I'll just put you on ignore to keep this from regressing.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (May 4, 2022)

Man, so playing Tales of Arise, nearing the end, I just start getting annoyed by the constant bombardment of skits. It really ruins the pace of the game.

People will say, well they are optional. Sure, that's a legitimate statement. However, I feel that you lose out a lot of character interactions and growth, so I find them worth listening to even if they are annoyjngly placed. I just wish they would've done what most games do, and have them play a lot of the skits out while you're traversing the world. You know, just talking. They do that for a lot of voice interactions, but they think we need skits for 90% of the interactions.

 You literally sit there for 5+ minutes at a time, as skits play out. Sometimes much longer if you let them play out without speeding up lines.

Yes, it's an old Tales mechanic since Phantasia, but that doesn't mean it can't be improved.

For the next one, please make them interact via voices in realtime, unless it's a highly animated skit, which the vast majority weren't.

Near the end when you 'travel', I swear it's about 4hrs of just talking and cutscenes, and skits, and SOME gameplay. Like it is HORRIBLY paced. I'd give the a game a solid 8/10 it's great, and sometimes fantastic, but this... really cheapens the experience.

This is coming from someone who LOVES to talk to everyone, all NPCs, and do all sidequests in JRPGs.

I also don't think JRPGS need everything to be voiced. Sometimes you read so much faster than they talk, and I feel a lot of these cutscenes could've been just normal textboxes. It would pick up the speed of the game too.


----------



## SilverEars (May 7, 2022)

I  hated Tales of Arise's unnecessary cutscenes and dialog.  I just couldn't stand them.  I generally don't like dialog in Tales games, but Arise's dialogs  are just ridiculous.

The combat looks  flashy, but it gets repetitive after awhile.

Right now I'm playing *Triangle Strategy* and I'm digging it.  It too has a lots of dialog scenes, but I find that the story isn't so bad like Tales games.  Dialog in Triangle Strategy is just necessary for the plot, and I'm digging the plot.  Also, the dialog is written fairly well unlike Tales games. I got this game for the tactical  combat, and the dialog scenes just really  hold me back from getting into the battle right away.  That's the only qualms I have about dialog scenes.

What I like most about it is the battles. I get very engaged to tactical battles systems.  I luv'd Final Fantasy Tactics and this continues the legacy well.


----------



## SilverEars (May 7, 2022)

SilverEars said:


> Right now I'm playing *Triangle Strategy* and I'm digging it.  It too has a lots of dialog scenes, but I find that the story isn't so bad like Tales games.  Dialog in Triangle Strategy is just necessary for the plot, and I'm digging the plot.  Also, the dialog is written fairly well unlike Tales games. I got this game for the tactical  combat, and the dialog scenes just really  hold me back from getting into the battle right away.  That's the only qualms I have about dialog scenes.
> 
> What I like most about it is the battles. I get very engaged to tactical battles systems.  I luv'd Final Fantasy Tactics and this continues the legacy well.



The story gets more and more dull as it's just support for the battles that occur.  It's nothing more than that.  I like the early development with Frederika's background, but that  was pushed aside to develop the conflicts between the different states and houses.  Which I get because it is a strategy game, but story  becomes quite dull.

So, I wish I can just fast forward the large clumps of dialog, but the mechanic made it a real nuisance from skipping the dialog quickly.  They put in some conviction mechanics I could care  less for.  I just want the battles, but this turned into another jrpg unnecessary forcing to get through uninteresting dialog crap.  Why did they do this?

The game battles are long enough as it is. I don't need long dialogs to waste more of my time.  They are not doing any favors with the story.

Also, what I really dislike  is that the character you recruit depends on what path you pick with convictions.  I had a battle I could only use 9/10 characters because I only had 9 because I didn't recruit a character. I wasn't even aware there was opportunity to recruit the character. I find this really dumb.  So, you can miss on recruiting characters in this game, and they want you to do another playthrough to get those characters and the true ending.  Yeah, I hate this trend.  I don't like to repeat stuff I went  through.

Also, there are times when you talk to  npcs, and you can pick up items.  Sometimes they are not noticeable.  I just find this odd how they did this. There could have been a better way to give random loot.  There are somethings the designer of Octopath gets really wrong.  Octopath was great in all respects expect the  auto ramping of difficulty by the AI. It will scale with your leveling, which is unheard of in RPGs, and there's reasons why nobody ever goes there.  What is the point of leveling up then?

Final Fantasy Tactics had none of this annoying crap.  Sometimes designers think they are doing cool stuff, but they are really not.  They are just adding garbage to a well thought out concepts.


----------



## SilverEars (Jun 16, 2022)

Dragon's Dogma 2 announced!  I hope it's designed like a souls-like given the success of Elden Ring.  I hope it's single player like From Soft games and gets rid of the pawn system.


----------



## kman1211

Mad Lust Envy said:


> Man, so playing Tales of Arise, nearing the end, I just start getting annoyed by the constant bombardment of skits. It really ruins the pace of the game.
> 
> People will say, well they are optional. Sure, that's a legitimate statement. However, I feel that you lose out a lot of character interactions and growth, so I find them worth listening to even if they are annoyjngly placed. I just wish they would've done what most games do, and have them play a lot of the skits out while you're traversing the world. You know, just talking. They do that for a lot of voice interactions, but they think we need skits for 90% of the interactions.
> 
> ...



Tales of Arise felt kind of rushed and badly paced at the end to me and story wise I felt it wasn't as good as the previous entry Tales of Berseria; which is my favorite Tales of game. If Arise handled the last section of the game better I would've rated it better than I did. Honestly the skits are annoying at times. I also found the combat got annoying after a while. 

Recently played FF7 Remake: Intergrade, enjoyed the game in some ways, combat was fun, graphics nice for the most part, and story wasn't bad, but talk about corridor syndrome and it felt too much like an interactive movie at times. I hope they expand the world in the next one, don't want to deal with that overly on-rails world again. I don't mind linear, but that was too much. But honestly been too spoiled by FFXIV, it's honestly the best modern FF game despite being an MMO and it gives me high hopes the FFXIV lead has a hand in FFXVI. Hopefully FFXVI makes the single-player FF games truly good again.


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 12, 2022)

I really enjoyed Blossom Tales which is a clone of *Zelda: A Link to the Past*.

So, I decided to play ZALTTP.  And I thought Dark Souls was an obtuse game.  This game is super obtuse.  The introductory part of the game includes obtuse secrets in order to progress.  Some of these secrets are ridiculous.  You would be running around for hours trying to figure them out because they are so obtuse.  And I thought La Mulana was bad.

I think old games are generally like this. 

So far, I really don't like ZALTTP.  The obtuse secrets to progress puts a real damper on the fun of the game.  I was hoping at the secrets would be well designed, but not so obtuse.


----------



## SilverEars

The awkward cutscenes of JRPGs and animes in general. lol


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 3, 2022)

SilverEars said:


> Dragon's Dogma 2 announced!  I hope it's designed like a souls-like given the success of Elden Ring.  I hope it's single player like From Soft games and gets rid of the pawn system.



Ok, I'm playing *Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen*, and it's great!  I gave it a 2nd chance because I didn't like the first time I tried it because the way the game introduces itself makes the game seem bland.  When you get past the early training/intro area is when it starts to rock.  When I started doing the huge dungeon, I am mesmerized.  So much details in the dungeon.  I can tell there's a lot of work went into this game.  This is a huge sleeper hit.

I never thought a group action game would be so much fun!  Combat isn't as tight or deep as Fromsoft games, but that's ok, the group action dynamics is very cool!

It's different from Dark Souls in a good way.  Very fun!


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 3, 2022)

SilverEars said:


> Ok, I'm playing *Dragon's Dogma: Dark Arisen*, and it's great!  I gave it a 2nd chance because I didn't like the first time I tried it because the way the game introduces itself makes the game seem bland.  When you get past the early training/intro area is when it starts to rock.  When I started doing the huge dungeon, I am mesmerized.  So much details in the dungeon.  I can tell there's a lot of work went into this game.  This is a huge sleeper hit.
> 
> I never thought a group action game would be so much fun!  Combat isn't as tight or deep as Fromsoft games, but that's ok, the group action dynamics is very cool!
> 
> It's different from Dark Souls in a good way.  Very fun!



Actually, It was the DLC I've accidently entered after the bland intro of a game, and it seemed interesting until I found out that I was at the wrong place for my low leveling.

The DLC is called Bitterblack Isle, and it seems worthwhile.  Regular game is so mundane.  You run around fighting packs of wolves and harpies over and over and over again. Borrinnggg....

The DLC is pretty good because they try to make it like Dark Souls (feeling the danger and helplessness in the dungeon), but the regular game just sucks!  I played more of the regular, non-DLC game and I can't stand it's cliche game mechanics.  It's typical run around and do this, do that, bs.  I hate those mundane task games.  It's just a waste time.  To top it off, the quests are just poorly designed, and just confuses you.

Also, the dungeon designs arn't even that great.  It gets dull fast.  Combat is old style hack and slash with no system to it.  It's very dumb.  When I had to fight the griffin, that's when I realized this game really sucks.  I play a warrior with a big sword like Guts from Berserk, and the Griffin will just float around and never come down.  What?!!  This is just dumb game mechanics.  And the pawns, or your team-mates would  keep shouting, "shoot the wings!"  I can't shoot the wings!  I'm a warrior!!!  There is no throught went into such consequences of the combat.

It's a fake Western RPG looking game.  At it's core, it has the lame cliche JRPG mechanics. Run around with a party do dumb errands.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 3, 2022)

I'll leave this here.  One of the best jrpgs ever!  Never say this isn't a jrpg  because it don't have the anime looking characters and has more of a western rpg aesthetics.  It's basically castlevania in 3D form.  It's very Japanese due to being like a metroidvania. People say that the game 'Control' is a 3d metroidvania, and this one is not?!  This game is more of a metroidvania than the crappy 'Control' game. No other game (Besides metroid prime series, and other Fromsoft titles) has done metroidvania in 3d so well.  The game that has revolutionized modern gaming.  Pretty much majority of recent games previewed have some sort of souls-like elements.


When we look back at past Zelda games given todays standards set by Fromsoft games, 3d zelda games aged very poorly.  How less good a game seems is a matter of something else creating a higher standard.  If something sets a higher bar, others becomes lower in quality.  But man, zelda games seem so cheezy given today's standards.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 16, 2022)

I recently tried the demo of *The Diofield Chronicle *and I dig it.  It's tagged as 'strategy RPG.'  It's not quite like FF Tactics, but it has action aspect you find with RTS games, but with heavy emphasis on RPG elements, obtaining skills.  There is no building of bases or crap like that you find with RTS, it only has the action/battle part, and which is more of my flavor.  I hate building crap.  I just like to get to battle.  My fav part of Warcraft 3 was running around and attacking things.

I like the tons of skills option you can obtain to have in battles, so that you pick the most optimal ones for circumstances you face.  That's the main aspect of combat, deciding the most appropriate skills from different members of your team. These character skills are very fun to use. Summoning creature for attacks are pretty cool, especially when you wipe out a group of enemies in an area. Graphics is  underwhelming, but the battles are real fun!  If you are into tactical RPGs, I'd give this a try.

I had the same thoughts as this guy


I think the most accurate genre term for this type of game would be 'Japanese Real-Time Tactical Role-Playing Game.'


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 19, 2022)

Wow, it's crazy how much details are in this game. There is so much in this game, and it's quite overwhelming starting out.  No wonder they simplified it with Final Fantasy Tactics.  But man,  it's crazy how somebody thought of us this in such details.  Also, the character designs and all that is not corny like the usual jrpgs.  I really like their character designs and names.  Very good world design.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 25, 2022)

SilverEars said:


> Wow, it's crazy how much details are in this game. There is so much in this game, and it's quite overwhelming starting out.  No wonder they simplified it with Final Fantasy Tactics.  But man,  it's crazy how somebody thought of us this in such details.  Also, the character designs and all that is not corny like the usual jrpgs.  I really like their character designs and names.  Very good world design.



There some good points to this game like non-corny characters/plot, so it's different from the stereotypical (it's not the typical jrpg with bland anime characters with pointless dialog). So much details with so many class/build/equipemnt options.  This is kinda like Dark Souls/Elden Ring weapon/equipment, and attribute stats before those games came to being.  This game did the complex mechanics before FromSoft RPGs.  It's just that, it's a SRPG genre instread of ARPG.

The art design is great.  Great character designs.

There's some negatives to this game as well:

There is too much options that it becomes overwhelming. You have to keep  your gear updated and it's very time consuming due to how they designed it.

This game had crafting before Elden Ring, yes.  And the crafting is useless like in Elden Ring, and it's real nuisance.  They didn't design it to be time efficient.  Waste of time.

Leveling up is wonky, and feels very unbalanced.  The game feels too easy.  This really brings down the game.

The stages where battles take places gets quite repetitive.  They could have spiced up the scenarios in the stages, and make them more unique for better experience.

Magic isn't so great in this game, and this is how FFT improved the way magic was done.  Lots of the later classes are pretty much worthless.  I wish they balanced it out a bit.

FFT has summons too! Magic just looks and feels much better, and its' powerful!


Random battles can be really tough due to if  you one of your class/character is leveled up really high and others lower, the enemy will be leveled to match that single high leveled character.  On the other hand, the story battle's enemy levels are fixed, so often times they are too easy because they are under-leveled.

The game just have has too much micromanaging of things which takes away from the fun.

The best version to play is the PSP version.  There is also a moded version called 'One Vision,' and supposedly the game is tweaked to be more balanced, but it probably has different type of balance issues due to the tweaks.

Another thing that sucks is that there are interesting classes I can't get access to because they are limited to certain characters that you have to rescue during battles, but they are usually too squashy, and die fast.  Too bad because I just luv the design of the classes/characters.  It would be cool if they update the graphics to make them look like the artwork.


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 25, 2022)

Ok, finally something interesting happens in Tactics Ogre.  The main protagonist becomes a Lord!  I like the class being lord, it sounds cool.  They have some cool class names in this game like Enchantress, Rune Fencer, Terror Knight, Berserker, Divine Knight, Songstress, Ranger, Wicce, Paladin, Astromancer. Very creative with class names.  Also, I played majority of the game without knowing anything about finishing moves. Finishing moves make this game a lot more interesting!  There are so much details to grasp. No wonder people do multiple playthroughs like Dark Souls.

This game predated Dark Souls/Eden Ring and there are so many stats/attributes involved in the game like weapon weight.  I have no idea what that does! lol.

This game has freakin power stance! This game predated Dark Souls/Elden Ring!


----------



## Koresh

Hey, I wanna get into JRPGs. Any suggestions?


----------



## SilverEars (Sep 27, 2022)

Koresh said:


> Hey, I wanna get into JRPGs. Any suggestions?


Just Google top Jrpgs or look up people's rankings on reddit.  That will give you good statistics of games to start out with.

I'm not much of a fan of anime lookin JRPGs anymore.  I'm into Souls-likes which includes JRPGs like Dark Souls series and Elden Ring, both which I highly recommend (and are critically acclaimed).  Main types of old school jrpgs I like are tactics types like Tactics Ogre, Final Fantasy Tactics, or Triangle Strategy (I hate the long dialogs, waste of time).  Two other old schools I really like are Terranigma and Alundra.  Very much into action jrpgs or tactical stuff.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy (Dec 25, 2022)

I'm super happy Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth is out on PS4/5. I mean, I still have a copy of the PSP version, but was waiting for the game to come back to current gen.

Have been absolutely hooked this week on it. Still one of my top 10 fave JRPGs of all time.

A full remake would be amazing, in which they could flesh out the characters you collect.  Think iof Suikoden, but every character you collect has a legitimate backstory that plays out before you recruit them. And some are so sad.

It's always been the best part of this game, and they sadly stepped back from it in Part 2, which they had little to no backstory.


----------



## ThanatosVI

Mad Lust Envy said:


> I'm super happy Valkyrie Profile: Lenneth is out on PS4/5. I mean, I still have a copy of the PSP version, but was waiting for the game to come back to current gen.
> 
> Have been absolutely hooked this week on it. Still one of my top 10 fave JRPGs of all time.
> 
> ...


Thx for reminding me.
I preordered it few months ago, but forgot about it when it was postponed


----------



## SilverEars

Lots of hype with this one


----------



## SilverEars (Saturday at 11:14 AM)

My fav JRPG from back in the says is Terraenigma, and this is the story of the studio behind that game.  Interesting docu about them.  Terraenigma is the only game I liked from them.  We can say they were early adopters of Souls-like combat


People say bubble economy is bad, but Japanese bubble economy had designers with high budget and freedom to experiment, which resulted in rich content variety.


----------

